# Tribe for Mamas of Indigo/Crystal/Rainbow Children



## KateSt.

Hey Mamas! I've been wanting to start this thread for awhile. I hope others will join me as I have a feeling many of the mamas here at MDC have these special children.

My ds is a Crystal child for sure. I always knew there was something special and different about him even before he was born. When he was 14 months old I heard about the phenomena of Indigo/Crystal children-- and knew that he fit the bill (which was validated by a psychic just recently).

A brief overview: Crystal children are of a higher vibration and are here to teach us about unconditional love, and to bring us into the higher vibration as well (as we all get ready for the 2012 shift). Before I became a Mama this all would have been a bit too "woo-woo" for me. But our souls know when the truth has been spoken, and my mind can't disagree with what my heart says.

For more detailed info visit these links:
http://www.crystalchildren.com/autho..._get_ready.htm
http://www.starchild.co.za/what.html
http://www.thecrystalchildren.com/crystal.html

When more mamas have joined, I'd love to talk more about our special babes! I truly believe if you've found this thread, it's for a reason!

In love and light,
Kate


----------



## mata

*


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Mata! Thanks so much for joining! Since I have the rare opportunity to post without my ds "helping", I'll take advantage. I guess I'm an indigo too, which in hindsight explains a lot about my childhood







. I always referred to myself as the black sheep! I do feel as though my son is helping me evolve into a crystal.

He communicated with me before he was born, letting me know how he'd prefer to be born, and even telling me his name. We've always had a telepathic relationship and sometimes we even share dreams. He's a little magnet, people just love him (of course, I may be biased!). He loves animals, music, rocks and crystals. He dances and loves to climb on everything! His balance is quite remarkable though it still scares the crap out of me!









He was the most easy going baby -- rarely cried. Now he's a toddler and he does enjoy voicing his opinion, but he's still very happy. He's simply a joy!
He's so much fun now, and so very affectionate! I can't wait to see what unfolds in our future.

I'd love to hear more about your children!


----------



## Lizzo

I have a rainbow son, who is a bit ont he crystal side. And I am an Indigo/Rainbow.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## intentfulady

so interesting!!!

dd-3 1/2 must be a crystal child.

I have kids 22, 25 and 19 and this new one is from a completely different place. No doubt.

She is a big heALER. SHE PICKS STRANGERS AND INITIATES CONTACT AND HUGS.

THEY ALWAYS SAY "WOW, SHE KNEW HOW MUCH I NEEDED THAT !!"

WE have gotten used to it.

I guess I want to know more about her needs.


----------



## DebraBaker

I have older children as well and think my youngest is crystalish.
She's older than most, so she may not be purely crystal.

She came to me in a vision before she was conceived. She is very peaceful and loving and gets along with everyone and everyone is enchanted with her.

She loves animals and the natural world, but she also loves people, but can become a bit overwhelmed by negative or overbearing people.

She knows how to manipulate people in a positive way. For example, at Christmas, my MIL was trying to force her to eat and my 25 year old daughter, Jennifer and her dh, Kevin were telling MIL that Julianna was never pressured into eating. I was too busy with the logistics of feeding 18 people and was blissfully unaware of the growing storm. Jen and Kev were starting to get into debate mode, but Julianna asked me to be excused from the table (that I remember.) She short circuited the entire conflict in a very sophisticated way.


----------



## jyurina

I have an Indigo son. He is seven now and I also spent my pregnancy getting to know him. I knew he was a boy from the time I found out I was pregnant and many commented on his enormous activity level even before birth. He has always been that questioning, different child that many want to label but few can figure out. Learning about Indigo children from a friend who is an adult Indigo had me crying for hours as I finally found out that there are other special kids out there like him. I personally have always had a telepathic bent especially with kids and animals so we are kindred spirits.


----------



## KateSt.

I had just about given up on this thread! It's so nice to hear from other mamas! There was an interesting show on A&E Friday night about psychic children and it mentions indigo and crystal children. I enjoyed it very much. I believe there will be a re-airing of the show tomorrow night at 8 or 9 pm. You can check the A&E website to make sure. Definitely worth seeing!


----------



## lurable

I saw the A+E show, it was very interesting. I definitely feel as if I am an indigo adult although over the past few years it has changed. I feel so lost as I now live in the city, away from where I grew up in the country. I identify a lot with the little girl who talked to trees--I felt the same things as a child!
OT, but Does anyone have a DH or DP who doesn't really "get it?" My DH know's that there is "something" but won't really talk about it. He is skeptical by nature and I have never pressed him on it as I am used to the "way I am". He tells me I have a gift, but I don't think he really wants to talk about it. This doesn't bother me, but I'm curious as to what other's DH"S have said.


----------



## mata

*


----------



## PeacefulSeams

I don't know what my family would be. But there seems to be a pattern.

My mom can tell when someone in the family is going to pass away weeks before it happens. She usually dreams about it. She can tell when someone is pregnant. She dreams about that too. Seh also can tell you the gender. She told me I was pregnant the day I conceived...I didn't find out until 2 months later.

My niece talks to people all the time. She says they are invisible and are communicating through her. She knows when someone need some special attention. She is 4.

I can sense when something is wrong or about to happen. I have dreams that often come true. I can remember having dreams when I was a child and they are happening now. I can communicate with certain spirits...mostly past family members. I see spirits all the time. throughtout my pregnancy I dreamt about my son and communicated with him. He looks exactly like he did in my dreams.

My son sees spirits all the time. He is extremely sensative to negative thoughts and behaviors. He loves nature and animals but would rather spend his time looking at the moon and stars. He is very caring and sensative to peoples needs. Always asking are you okay.

My husband is empathic. it's like he "just knows" things. Stuff that I don't tell him. I feel like he can read my thoughts soemtimes. He knows when I am about to have a seizure about 5 minutes before I do. It is very weird.


----------



## DebraBaker

Although I'm old for it, I'm very Indigoish, but I'm also changing, I'm becoming more introverted and don't want to have a debate with people.


----------



## SLY

Im just adding my hat to the discussion,with plans to return over the next day or so... as I am running out the door- or, I am supposed to be running out the door, but I am seeming to be "stuck" on the 'puter, as ds 1 would say- I know I have something indigoish/rainbowish/crystallish going on here, within my own self and within ds #1, maybe #2- but I need to do more reading and learning, so more links are appreciated...

Thanks for this thread... Ahhh, community...

Sally


----------



## KateSt.

here's another good link for descriptions:
http://p219.ezboard.com/fangeltherap...cID=1827.topic

I believe there are probably a lot of Indigo Mamas on this board since one of our traits is "systembusters." Look at how many homebirth, homeschooled kids there are here -- good for us!

So, what funny things have your children done? Mine has broken 3 phones (just by touching them!). He healed my eye just by laying his hand on it (I'd had an irritation in it for days). I'm sure there's more, I just can't think of it. He definitely picks up on spirits and energies I can't see. It's so much fun! I can't wait until he's old enough to talk so I can ask him about past lives.


----------



## oldmama44

Wow is all I can say to this thread.I feel like I am not among strangers here. I have been a crystal my whole life, and being misunderstood and ridiculed since
I learned how to talk by my own mother caused me the most excruciating kind of pain. She was scared to death of me, and as a result was always trying to get rid of me. I was adopted , too, to add insult to injury, to reject a baby that you supposedly "wanted". ah, well,... I did't write to bitch about her, and my broken childhood, but to congratulate and applaud the mothers with the gift of these exceptional children, with whic I am also blessed.
A lil bit of history here: i could read people like books as a child, and see spirits.Just touching someone gave me a picture of who they were, and as a result of my abilities, i chose to stay away from most kids my own age, because of their cruelty towards me- i could feel it before any words were ever spoken . I chose the company of adults who I deemed safe for most of my formative years. One tremendous gift my mother did give me was that of
a 20+year waldorf education. Without that early intervention by preordained
souls who I chose to help me incarnate, I would never have been able to survive.Today, an an adult that posesses a tremendous amount of psychic
and telepathic power, as well as an innate healing ability, I feel that all my early pain was a necessity to educate me on life on this particular planet.
I am a deeply spiritual being, my practice and birthlineage are as a Jewess.
I have been given a tremendous responsibility by God to bring about healing
and elevation of the world around me. I have gained my freedom from
the bondage of the "slavery" of being labeled, subjected to medication for
my "condition", and the ridicule of my "normal" peers (most of whom have faded into lives of virtual obscurity, addiction, and isolation), and now live in what I call a Life of Light.My sons have been labeled by the world, and have also fought their ways out their own paper bags, with souls on fire, having been labeled ASD.(ASD-autism spectrum disabled)They are Crystal/Indigo/Rainbow, and something more- they are Lighbearers, educating ang letting the world know that they are here and they ain't going nowhere
no how.I claim a small part in their ability to stand up for themselves- I educated them about themselves as little guys, by telling them my story, that they were a gift from God, and their talents and abilities would make other's
envy of them a weapon against them, and deflecton of that weapon was education, and avoiding those kids and adults who didn't feel safe to them
was their first line of defense. Being Leos, that was not as hard for them as it was for me, A Saggitarius, because of my intellectual powers, but they are truly magnificent young men now, 18, and 20 years old, and when I see them in my mind's eye, I see two young peaceful warriors who will bring Love and Light into the lives of everyone their own lives touch, and that is all a mother can hope for, after all, that her sons carry on the mission from God that life
must be kept sacred, and that we must take responsibility for our own corner of the world, no matter how small it is. Anyway, that's only part of my story, but i am so grateful to have this place to share-I believe that sharing is part of who I am- that maybe my story can help someone else who is struggling
in the darkness...


----------



## greanmama

Chills, relief ---- very cool thread!!! I am definately an indigo. My son is a crystal/rainbow blend. He'll be 5 at the end of the month. People go out of their way to spend time with him and tell me how wonderful and loving he is. He loves purple (then red, then pink, then... I'm sure you've all heard those words







). He cries often, as this is his main way of relieving pressure to his sensitivities. He was once diagnosed with 'abdominal migraines' because he had cycles of vomiting then his mama got with the program and started having a variety of energy work done on him. He's much more able to deal with the 'world' now.

He too see spirits/energies -- he used to call them balls or clouds and point to the air. The sad part is he sees negative stuff too. Again, I am so greatful to have found some energy workers that have helped him. and I'm working hard to teach him how to handle it all too.

I am intuitive and empathic, although having him and him raising me has brought all this to the for front for his dad and I. I could go on and on.

We are just a few weeks into a new pregnancy and I know that 'she' is a 'crystal' child and I look forward to dancing with her in the May moonlight.

Blessings







I look forward to many discussions.


----------



## DebraBaker

I manifest many of the Indigo qualities, the majority, but I'm born in 1960, were there early Indigos? There were no other children like me when I was growing up.

My daughter is almost every crystal quality.

Right down to her interest in rocks and crystals and the singing, sweet singing and she came to me before she was conceived.

She has beautiful almond shaped eyes.


----------



## KateSt.

Oh, my heart is







as I read this thread! I was afraid the topic might be a bit too "woo-woo" when I started it, but I'm so glad to see it's not.









Welcome old(crystal)mama44! Thank you so much for sharing your story. I love hearing from mamas who have older children. Sounds like you've done an awesome job!

Welcome Greanmama! You know, my Finn is obsessed with balls and balloons. He has been ever since he was an itty-bitty thing. I've often wondered if it's because they resemble "orbs" and other spiritual entities. Does anyone else have experience with this? Also, until he was about 10 months old or so he'd make these throaty coos and sighs to lights, like he was worshipping them. The only other place he'd do that was the yoga studio I used to bring him too, which obviously holds special energy.
Everyone always got a kick over his worshipping sounds. I miss them! My neices' first word was "light" (well, 'ight). I think there must a spiritual reason why babies are drawn to lights and balls. But that's just my theory!

Anyway, greanmama, I'd love to hear more about the energywork you had done for your son. My son is very sensitive (a psychic said he mistook Finn for a girl at first because he was so sensitive) and I'd love to have more info about protecting his energy. I tend to absorb other people's energies as well, and am just starting to figure out how to shield myself. Congrats on your newest Crystal in the womb!!

Debra-- I was born in 1971. Some sources say indigos weren't born before 1975 or 1978, but I don't think that's true. Even so, everyone seems to agree that there were earlier Indigo "scouts" who sort of tested the territory for the incoming ones. Same with Crystal scouts.

I'd love to hear more about how your children came to you before they were born. I love that subject! I'm certain that Finn was the same baby I was pregnant with 3 times. My miscarriages were his way of giving me a crash course in spirituality. I was always spiritual but he's brought me a long way!

I already know that I'll have another crystal son, named Roan, in a couple of years. It's so strange to know what gender of child you'll be having before you've even conceived, complete with name! It's very cool, though. Dh and I have never had to debate about names, because our boys just name themselves.

Finn was nursing a week or so ago and I said to him "Do you know Roan?" and he got this big smile on his face and just started giggling and giggling. It was precious.









I'm just so HAPPY there are other mamas here! I was beginning to feel like a mama without a tribe. Please continue to share your special stories!


----------



## oldmama44

As to answer the question of scouts,etc.. what about Albert Einstein...Thomas Edison, Oppenheimer, Nicodemus,Copernicus, Leonardo Da Vinci...The list is endless, sisters. We have been incarnating and reincarnating for centuries, but the times are getting desperate, and there has to be a shift, and the only way to bring that about is to raise the planetary vibration
by the arrival of souls who are capable of greater things than their parents, and we are nothing if not vessels for them, as well as ourselves. I have never followed anyone's lead- i have always spoken my mind and lived outside the norm, because the norm is a sure trip to hell, a hell that I have seen coming to fruition right before me. I want so much to say that all we can do as highly
evolved spiritual beings that we are is to not forget our divinity in the face of all the distractions around us. We already posess the innate abilities and powers that we need to use to help our children overcome the same challenges that befell us and the generations of those that came before them.
The Torah is full of exceptional humans that bear the labels of crystal, indigo, rainbow. So is the Vedic record, and the other major spiritual Records in our history on this planet. I was born into this incarnation in 1961- an anomaly
among my relatives, and peers. Now, I am seen as a well-respected intuitive
healer in my circles, and I have chosen or it has been chosen, that I use those
gifts to help my clients (the elderly, terminally ill, chronically ill) to transition from this world to the next. I am a caregiver, and I also care for the families of my clients, by caring for their relatives.I can think of no greater way to show my love for my fellow humans by doing anything less, than caring for them and being a spiritual midwife to them during their last months, weeks, days and hours on earth. Much love to you all, and never give up! I encourage dialogue- i have so much to offer...





















:







:


----------



## DebraBaker

Oldermama44,

I find your posts initially hard to read but, when I press on, I find you completely fascinating and I'm honored to have met you.


----------



## **guest**

I have a crystal child who has been diagnosed with being on the autism spectrum.


----------



## **guest**

I can't remember what the older generation (born in the 60's) are called...Are they Starseeds??
Whatever the term is, I'm one.


----------



## MrsMike

I'm happy to find this thread. I am an indigo adult. My father is also an indigo adult. We were both born indigos. One of my brothers was also an indigo (he passed away 11 years ago). My mother is changing into an indigo as is my husband. My son is a month old and I know he is definitely a crystal child. I'm not familiar with rainbow children, so I don't know how he'd fit that "label."
I have known forever that my first child would be a boy. I have also always known that all of my children would be psychically sensitive. David does see things now, something people like to pass off as "just being a newborn who doesn't know what he's looking at." I know he sees spirits because he sees things in the exact areas where I sense them. I cannot see spirits except on a few very rare occasions, but I can certainly sense them. My father can sense them and see them. My husband can see them, but he actually doesn't believe himself yet.








We are all nature lovers and healers. My mother, father and myself have all worked in the human medical field. I am now a licensed veterinary technician...healing animals.  My husband does not work in the medical field, but he is one hell of a nature and animal lover. He has a remarkable sensitivity for nature and animals. We know David will have the same love for mother nature and her creatures.
Sorry this is such a rambling post. I'm glad I found this thread, though.


----------



## greanmama

I love this discussion. It was very scary for me to talk with people about what was going on with my son -- and I'm guarded about how much I say. He too loves rocks and stones and the singing!!! WOW!! I hadn't remembered that part. He was like an oprah for a while. He sang his whole day and still wants to sing all the time. He likes it best when there are harmonies. And like me, he is drawn to cello music. Sigh....

I have been working with a health kinesiologist. You can google "Health Kinesiology" (use the quotes) and get a couple good sites in the UK. Jimmy's is www.subtlenergy.com. He's one of the leaders in HK.

I have been helped so much by this. I now wear some stones to protect me against electromagnetic energy and I'll do some 'adjustments' to help against others/psychic energies. I have been working this book/workbook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/076...014329?ie=UTF8
It has been helpful. But my need to protect my son and teach has been my biggest education.

My son has benefitted greatly from HK. He shares that he doesn't like feeling out of control of his body. He has such empathic ways about him. We often talk about energy and how to use it and feel it. And how to tell when someone is hurting so they act hurtful.

And he did come to me in my dreams. I dreamnt a portion of his birth. Which, of course, at the time I didn't know was his birth but I just felt that I was pregnant. In my dream a black haired rollie pollie boy with blue eyes was shown to me over a curtain by a surgeon who was worried about my back. I wanted a home birth so this added to my confusion when I woke. But I had a cesarian and it was during that as they showed me my son that I fully realized that dream -- so powerful.

I am waiting for a dream from this one. I've had lots of other 'signs' and 'connections'. I think I even know her name...

Can't wait to hear other's stories.


----------



## MrsMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
I manifest many of the Indigo qualities, the majority, but I'm born in 1960, were there early Indigos? There were no other children like me when I was growing up.

My daughter is almost every crystal quality.

Right down to her interest in rocks and crystals and the singing, sweet singing and she came to me before she was conceived.

She has beautiful almond shaped eyes.

Debra, I believe Indigo people have been around for at least a century, perhaps even longer than that. So I would say you are an Indigo. 
As for the eyes, I forgot to mention that David has huge almond-shaped eyes as well. My hubby and eye also have large almond-shaped eyes.


----------



## **guest**

I read that Indigo's are only up to 25 yrs old. Can someone show me some links that says that Indigo's can be older? I always thought I was an Indigo (I fit the bill).


----------



## zoe398

I've a DD, 4, who fits somewhere in this tribe. I'm still figuring out, or rather she's letting me in, on the subtleties of her gifts. I'm having difficulty though as she has attributes of both an Indigo and a Crystal. She's young for an Indigo, so I don't know. She's spoken many times of others who are no longer with us...my grandmother (whom she never met), my step-mother, and then today she said there was another girl, but she didn;t know her name yet, but she was very sick. She's also communicated telepathically with my husband before. She has very telling eyes...her pictures seem to burn right through. She's HIGHLY sensitive, what anyone else would call high anxiety and a little obsessive-compulsive. She also has severe tantrums. I guess this is why I'm confused as it seems s though most Crystals are fairly laidback. Oh, she also LOVES to sing....she's been singing since before she could really talk. She'd just memorize tune! She is also highly intelligent....what my husband calls "freakish", of course, used endearingly. She is having to teach me how to parent or help her through this world. I have to admit that sometimes I find it very difficult to be a proper parent to her. I wouldn't consider myself Indigo at all, so it's very tough. I know in my soul that she's very different than those around her and I'm working very hard at connecting with her at this level. In fact, as I sit here and type this, I'm crying....I want so badly to understand her. She's one of 3 girls for me and the other two are totally unlike her. I certainly believe they are somewhere in the spectrum, but I really feel like she is a much higher vibrational energy. So, in essence, I'm really looking forward to learning more from you mamas and our children!


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome Zoe! Here's a website that you may find useful. It has children's books and CD's designed to help indigo children relax and destress. There is also a lot of info, resources, and links: http://www.indigodreams.net/books.htm

My ds was a very laid-back baby, but now as a toddler he can be prone to anger. I find that he gets angry and frustrated if I'm not listening properly, too caught up in my own agenda, etc. (I'm not saying this is you, just relaying my own experience.) I've learned that when I react in anger it escalates things and makes things MUCH more difficult. When I can step back, gather strength, and react with unconditional love it always makes SUCH a difference. It's HARD, though! I have to make sure that I'm properly fed (nourishing both my body AND my soul), well rested, and make time for myself AT LEAST 5 times a week.

This hasn't been easy. It's only been in the last couple of months that I've consistently had time to persue my own interests (dh takes ds to the park for an hour or so a few times a week). It's made such a difference though. I feel like I have some of "me" back and I find that I have the capability to be a much better mama.

In essence, my crystal ds is teaching me how to better love him AND myself. I tell people he's giving me a crash-course in unconditional love --- and it's so TRUE! When I act, speak, hear, and see LOVE, that's exactly what I get in return.

This isn't advice for you, I'm sure you're doing great on your own. Just my own reflections of my own recent learnings....

OdetoJoy, I agree with Oldmama44 that Indigos have been here in some form all along (Joan of Arc, Einstein, for example). They just weren't called that. If the indigo description speaks to your soul, then there's your answer.









Greanmama-- thanks for the info! I read the HSP book years ago and it was such an 'A-HA!' moment for me. Finally I didn't feel so different. I had no idea until recently there were other names for it. I'll have to get the workbook... And wow, what a powerful dream!

MrsMike -- welcome, welcome to the thread! What a lovely community we're creating! I'm just so thrilled.

Along the musical/singing subject. My ds LOVES to dance. He'll find the rhythm in anything whether it's the washing machine or popcorn popping, he'll dance to it. He's recently started picking up our kitty and dancing with him. At 18 months old, it's the most adorable picture!


----------



## scatterbrainedmom

my son is a crystal. more later on it when i can type


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Welcome Zoe! Here's a website that you may find useful. It has children's books and CD's designed to help indigo children relax and destress. There is also a lot of info, resources, and links: http://www.indigodreams.net/books.htm

My ds was a very laid-back baby, but now as a toddler he can be prone to anger. I find that he gets angry and frustrated if I'm not listening properly, too caught up in my own agenda, etc. (I'm not saying this is you, just relaying my own experience.) I've learned that when I react in anger it escalates things and makes things MUCH more difficult. When I can step back, gather strength, and react with unconditional love it always makes SUCH a difference. It's HARD, though! I have to make sure that I'm properly fed (nourishing both my body AND my soul), well rested, and make time for myself AT LEAST 5 times a week.

This hasn't been easy. It's only been in the last couple of months that I've consistently had time to persue my own interests (dh takes ds to the park for an hour or so a few times a week). It's made such a difference though. I feel like I have some of "me" back and I find that I have the capability to be a much better mama.

In essence, my crystal ds is teaching me how to better love him AND myself. I tell people he's giving me a crash-course in unconditional love --- and it's so TRUE! When I act, speak, hear, and see LOVE, that's exactly what I get in return.

This isn't advice for you, I'm sure you're doing great on your own. Just my own reflections of my own recent learnings....


No, this is great advice for me, because I know this is what we need. If I react in a manner less than unconditional love, then things really escalate.
Your words ring true....


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Something drew me to check this board..I usually don't post here. But as soon as I saw teh word Indigo I HAD to come check it out. Although I've been referred to as an Indigo child when I was younger, I wouldn't say it's 100% accurate for me. I know I have another purpose here on Earth ...but none the less I still feel I could possibly connect with some of you. Also the mention of 2012 hit me right on-it's something I've been preparing for a looong time now. While my child is not born yet I know he/she will be able to teach me more than I have been enlightened and will be welcomed here.
It's great to see there are so many of you on here







Just wondering if anyone has *specific* gifts and if you can predict anything..I like to compare visions. I hope to talk more with all of you


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OdeToJoy*
I read that Indigo's are only up to 25 yrs old. Can someone show me some links that says that Indigo's can be older? I always thought I was an Indigo (I fit the bill).

Yea when I did research on it - I didn't read anything on Indigos being older than their 20's-nowadays. I mean obviously theres been many psychic/gifted healers throughout history but they came up with Indigo to categorize a certain age of younger 'children'...at least that's what I read.







:


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ConfusedPrincess*
Also the mention of 2012 hit me right on-it's something I've been preparing for a looong time now.


Hi! I'm not sure that I completely "fit" into this tribe, as I don't really believe that either of my boys are either crystal or indigo children (although some of this really helps me with my youngest anyway!!) nor are my husband or I. But, these are things that I have believed and "felt" for a LONG time.

I've been hesitant to bring up anything about 2012, the coming of the "new world", the Age of Light, as many refer to it......but knowing there are kindred spirits here, it feels a bit safer.

I don't want to take over this thread as I know it is to discuss the uiniqueness (sp?) of parenting these special beings, but, if any would be interested in discussing all the other aspects of this amazing time we are in.....I'd love to be a part of it.....it has been weighing on me heavily for the last 12+ yrs, but recently even more so......Besides Dh and a few friends, I don't really have anywhere that I'm comfortable talking about it.....so thought maybe I could begin here, with you, and see where it goes.

Blessings


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome Brianne and EarthAngel! Yes, I believe anyone who finds this thread is meant to be here. I don't fit indigo 100% either, as I was never diagnosed with ADD. I do have a short attention span and am prone to fidgeting, but was also a people-pleaser in school. I tell ya, it hasn't been easy being a people-pleaser AND a system-buster!







It's only been since I started on my motherhood journey that I decided I don't give a crap what other people think.









Brianne, what are you looking for in terms of specific gifts? I often have prophetic dreams, and dreams that give me specific instructions or directions to take. My dh (who is my twin flame) and I have a telepathic connection, as do my ds and me. I've known for awhile that I was a HSP (highly sensitive person) but only recently found out that also means I'm an empath or intuitive. I'm working on bringing that out more and have just started doing "Angel Oracle Card Readings."

I'd like to hear more about how you've been preparing for 2012 and what you think it means for the world in general. I've been told that we'll go back to the practice of bartering and that the shift will be very healing-- the beginning of 1000 years of peace. My concern is, what is it going to take to get us there? Catastrophe and disaster? I don't like thinking that, but it's hard to imagine what else.

All the Crystal/Indigo information mentions that our children will help us all raise our consciousness/vibration and this will change the world. It mentions nothing about disaster. I'd like to think it wil be that simple. Other thoughts? (Sometimes I still can't believe I'm contemplating such things! It's still really foreign for me to be thinking in such a way. I've only had this knowledge for 4 months. but now I"m just rambling....)


----------



## KateSt.

Found this good article about Indigo and Crystals. If you scroll down to the middle of the page, it mentions that the first wave of Indigos actually was around the 1940s -- this is the first time I've heard this theory. Interesting article and webiste!

http://www.starchildglobal.com/starc...ngary.html#one


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*

Brianne, what are you looking for in terms of specific gifts? I often have prophetic dreams, and dreams that give me specific instructions or directions to take.

I was wondering for this thread in terms of visions/ dreams ; and any psychic abilities to see some of the reasons/things these children have come to help us with. I've had many visions relating to this topic since I was a child. Unfortunately it causes quite a stir when i mention them to pretty much everyone I know. They either think I'm crazy or they look at me like this:







: <----









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
I'd like to hear more about how you've been preparing for 2012 and what you think it means for the world in general. I've been told that we'll go back to the practice of bartering and that the shift will be very healing-- the beginning of 1000 years of peace. My concern is, what is it going to take to get us there? Catastrophe and disaster? I don't like thinking that, but it's hard to imagine what else.


As far as *preparing* I've been saving money a little at a time (to leave the country) so I won't be stuck. Also planning out a course of action for when the 'time' comes(I can't say when exactly it's something I think I'll just "know") I also planned my pregnancy to coincide with my child being 'old enough' to communicate easily with me when needed.
I think in general it mean great love and happiness for the world in general -as an *aftermath* Yes I agree with the shift being a healing one as we will also be entering the zodiac sign of the pisces(which I am by the way ) and they're known for their sensitive-yet gentleness.
As much as you and I wish we could all just wake up one day and the shift will have occurred overnight, many people would NOT be able to handle this huge wonderous change. I used to try to deny my visions and pretend like it would all happen peacefully. Then(luckily) one day i met this friend and we totally connected on a spiritual level right away. It didn't take long before we began discussing things like these new special childre as well as the coming of the new age. I must say (and this is no joke) she has verified 98% of my visions, dreams and messages. This is why there are many places I won't move to that I love.
I'm not saying that it's gonna be all war and fighting....I'm seeing it as a combination of physical, biological and natural disasters. To be honest (and I hate the way this seems) when the tsunami happened my first reaction to the news was "oh thank god-it's finally happeneing".Yes my heart did go out to all those people but I had been talking and planning with my friend for over 2 years and had begun to speak out to my family and everyone was in disbelief. So I felt a relief that things were starting to take place and i could continue to put it all together and have no more doubts about it all.

I know this is starting to get depressing so I'll end this with a random joke:
For her 70th birthday a woman's son gave her a purse filled with 70 one-dollar bills. While shopping the next day the old woman pulled out her wad of singles. "Are you a cocktail waitress?" asked the cashier. "No," replied the old lady,"I'm an exotic dancer"


----------



## **guest**

That last article made me cry. What a lovely thought about autistic children.
After reading that article, I definitely consider myself to be an Indigo and ds is a Crystal.

Has anyone seen the movie: *Indigo* ...I believe Neale Donald Walsch worked on it. I have it and I think I'll watch it again. If anyone is interested, I'll see if I can find the link to buy it.


----------



## **guest**

Here's the movie INDIGO - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...329421?ie=UTF8


----------



## zoe398

That last article was fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## majikfaerie

My 3 yo dd was born in a rainbow gathering...
She sees all kinds of things that I can't see.
She sees when people are sick and hurting, and she intuitively knows where and how to give reiki to them, she just does it, and I have seen so many people (myself included) shocked at the healing she initiates. I even have a friend who suffers from Crohn's disease and she comes over to get a 'treatment' from my dd when she has very bad pain!
DD remembers things, knows things... I am in constant awe.
When she was 2, she woke up one morning and said, "you know the first gift that Mama and Aba gave me was LIGHT" and about a week later, I asked her what she had dreamed in the night and she said "I dreamed there is PEACE".


----------



## oldmama44

Hi, Ladies... i hope everyone is feeling good- my baby is movin and groovin!
As far as abilities go,I guess I have been blessed from early childhood with quite a few. I was able to (and still am) see spirits and auras around people, animals and plants. I know when someone is sick, angry or unhappy just by being near them. I can also tell when someone is getting ready to pass awayfrom life on earth. I can tell when people are lying to me, and this last ability has beeen a real eye opener. I used to call my mother on it all the time, as a child, and as a result, I was always being told to shut up and mind my own business. I also have the ability to lay on hands and channel energy
from G-d through my hands into my client's bodies- they say that my hands get really hot, and that they immediately feel a sense of relief and peace. I only use my abilities for good, and I don't broadcast. I also have prophetic
visions which I do not share with anyone, not even my husband. I have been
instructed to keep my secrets secret, and use everything I know for the highest good.I was adopted at 10 days, and have no knowledge of my birth family- the only thing I know is that I am a Jew by birth, and that I was born in Colorado. Other than that, I might as well be from another galaxy- sometimes I really actually believe that! I have found my chosen vocation-
I am a caregiver for the elderly and terminally ill. I can use my intuitive and
healing abilities for those who face death and pain, and it has been a real blessing to me to help people transition out of life on earth without fear. We talk of those souls who live a fearless life, and I believe that I am one of them.
What I have learned in the last 40 years of my life is to live it to the fullest, and keep my secrets secret, and to listen to G-d. That's all for now...







:



































:


----------



## Earth Angel

Thanks for welcoming me to this thread!!! I enjoy reading about all of you and your experiences and especially your children.....it is so exciting!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
I'd like to hear more about how you've been preparing for 2012 and what you think it means for the world in general. I've been told that we'll go back to the practice of bartering and that the shift will be very healing-- the beginning of 1000 years of peace. My concern is, what is it going to take to get us there? Catastrophe and disaster? I don't like thinking that, but it's hard to imagine what else.

All the Crystal/Indigo information mentions that our children will help us all raise our consciousness/vibration and this will change the world. It mentions nothing about disaster. I'd like to think it wil be that simple. Other thoughts? (Sometimes I still can't believe I'm contemplating such things! It's still really foreign for me to be thinking in such a way. I've only had this knowledge for 4 months. but now I"m just rambling....)


That is some of the same things that I have come across....a shift to living from the heart, from light. To living a life based more on community and oneness.

I really don't believe that this change will manifest major disaster for all as we think of disaster....but change is difficult for so many. A major change in process and systems, such as this, has the potential to be very difficult for many....and to them may be percieved as something horrible.

But...I must say.... there are also the thoughts in the back of my head that think about all the negativity in our world.....of the issues with regards to the possibility of nuclear war, the way we are treating out earth (and how far it seems humans have taken her out of balance)....things like this....and then I wonder. Things like this will have to go too, and there seem to be many in "power" these days that don't allow things to go/change very easily

I have more thoughts, but it is bedtime


----------



## Mamamazing

A lot to consider.


----------



## Earth Angel

So the boys are both resting......so mamma has a bit of free time....so I'm back!!









I just read the last article linked.....WOW!!! It really supports some of the choices we have made, but have gotten such slack about!! I knew/know there is a reason and a pull to do these things for me, but sometimes, the naysayers are difficult to shut out!!!!

To continue with my last post....
I guess for me, I have no real answers, just thoughts and some days concerns and others excitement. This is the main reason I have been thinking about reaching out about the coming changes, but have been apprehensive. I'm never sure how info like this will be received.

For me, one of the most important things I think I can do is to, like oldmamma44 said, listen to God/Spirit and work on living the way we were intended to live (from the heart, with love, and kindness) and to help my boys to do the same.

Hearing of you all and your children makes me feel very hopeful with regards to the changes and the world that my children will experience as they grow.


----------



## KateSt.

Oh, I've so enjoyed reading the last few posts!

Majikfaerie, what a lovely, lovely post! Gave me chills.

Oldmama44 -- your post was wonderful. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences. I didn't realize you were pregnant again, congratulations!

OdetoJoy -- I have the Indigo movie and enjoyed it. I like the documentary done by the same people even more, called "Indigo Evolution."

EarthAngel -- your posts really resonate with me. I'm so glad you found us. (Did you say you live in Maine? I grew up there and am actually going back next week to visit family.)

ConfusedPrincess -- I'm waiting with bated breath to hear more of your visions if you feel like sharing!

Mamas, I'm going to be gone for 10 days on vacation. I hope this thread is still hopping when I get back. I find all the posts full of magic, love, and hope! It's beautiful!


----------



## greanmama

WOW!!!! These postings are amazing. I am so glad to be having these discussions. Ultimately, I am just inspired by our children. I love the story about majikfairie's daughter -- chills and tears.

Too much to personalize more. I used to 'worry' about a painful shift but I know the only control I now have is to assume wellness and safety -- intend health etc. I have been working on 'intention' and the results have been powerful.

That being said, I am no longer pregnant. I knew something had changed this weekend. I feel a deep sense of serenity though. It just seems like I'm going to be a mother this Spring so I dont' really 'get' why I am no longer pregnant.

I had no longer felt a connection and so I wasn't surprised. And I knew that it was odd that I hadn't had a dream yet about the baby... this is why.

My son continues to inspire me. He's pouring out the love to me in just the right amounts. And as his 5th birthday is approaching, the planning of this celebration is just what I need.

I have found Scott Noelle to be quite helpful. Google him and you'll get his website. He's a spiritual/parenting coach. I find his Daily Groove emails to really tie together so many things for us.

Peace to you all. I am off to read your email links.
Kim

PS We are actively trying to move to Europe through my husband's job. This seems like the right move and somehow feels tied into the changes ahead.


----------



## Neva

These labels are rather confusing to me. Judging by the characteristics I'd say I'm a Crystal. But I'm certain I'm a newbie (not a reincarnation). I'm not sure if there is any relation to this but as a child I'd see diamond shaped spectrums of light (rainbows) that I called crystals. I only ever told my doctor and he told me it was my imagination. I remember this vividly.
My son however I have no clue. He is so much like my grandmother who passed a month before his birth. He seems to be a crystal child but has the characteristics of a rainbow child too. I'm not sure if its possible to be both.
Oh and last night I dreamed of a brother for him.... and we knew his name...but I couldn't remember when I woke up. And it bugs me. We're considering adoption in the far away future. But I was preggo with this baby.


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greanmama*
WOW!!!! These postings are amazing. I am so glad to be having these discussions. Ultimately, I am just inspired by our children. I love the story about majikfairie's daughter -- chills and tears.

Too much to personalize more. I used to 'worry' about a painful shift but I know the only control I now have is to assume wellness and safety -- intend health etc. I have been working on 'intention' and the results have been powerful.

That being said, I am no longer pregnant. I knew something had changed this weekend. I feel a deep sense of serenity though. It just seems like I'm going to be a mother this Spring so I dont' really 'get' why I am no longer pregnant.

I had no longer felt a connection and so I wasn't surprised. And I knew that it was odd that I hadn't had a dream yet about the baby... this is why.

My son continues to inspire me. He's pouring out the love to me in just the right amounts. And as his 5th birthday is approaching, the planning of this celebration is just what I need.

I have found Scott Noelle to be quite helpful. Google him and you'll get his website. He's a spiritual/parenting coach. I find his Daily Groove emails to really tie together so many things for us.

Peace to you all. I am off to read your email links.
Kim

PS We are actively trying to move to Europe through my husband's job. This seems like the right move and somehow feels tied into the changes ahead.









, greanmama.

Thank for the info to Scott Noelle. As I've mentioned, I'm really struggling to parent my DD in a way that she needs to be parented. Her qualities while very endearing and inspiring are also maddening. Coming to a place where I realize she's "unique", I understand this is part of why she's here. To teach me and others about unconditional love. But in the heat of one of her moments....it's hard to step aside and say "you need this" rather than wanting to pull my hair out. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## mata

greanmama-


----------



## greanmama

Thanks for the support.

Glad the link helped. I have found it so rewarding. And the blessings increase as my son and learn to dance this dance together.


----------



## Mamamazing

I have a special little one I'm sure is a crystal child.

Thanks for starting this discussion, I have learned a lot.


----------



## fm_brisa

:

I've read all kinds of books on parenting children - whre is the one about parenting crystals and star children? Most deal with preschool and adolescence - what about newborns and infants??

I have a 7 month old star child who is wise beyond her years. She communicates with her kin when she's from. Never mind the psychic, healing, good natured traits these kids are born with. Mine is strong and willful, yet kind and social. are there mama's out of there with star kids? would it be safe to say that crystals are also star children?


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fm_brisa*







:

I've read all kinds of books on parenting children - whre is the one about parenting crystals and star children? Most deal with preschool and adolescence - what about newborns and infants??

I have a 7 month old star child who is wise beyond her years. She communicates with her kin when she's from. Never mind the psychic, healing, good natured traits these kids are born with. Mine is strong and willful, yet kind and social. are there mama's out of there with star kids? would it be safe to say that crystals are also star children?

This is something new to me: I never heard of star children....Care to enlighten


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*

EarthAngel -- your posts really resonate with me. I'm so glad you found us. (Did you say you live in Maine? I grew up there and am actually going back next week to visit family.)


Yup....just moved here about 4 mo ago. We are in the midcoast area. We are really loving it!!! Hope you have a wonderful trip home!!









greanmama, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your pregnancy.







s I'm hopeful that you still will have your spring baby.

Thank you for the link to Scott Noelle, I was pouring over his articles yesterday....very helpful!!! Also joined his email list as you recommended.


----------



## veganbaby

Wow. I have never heard of this before. After reading the sites, I just knew that my DD is a crystal child with rainbow attributes. DD is actually verbal, but she has her own words for certain things. For things she lilkes she calls things "lalas." She enjoys music and loves to sing in her own language. I always know what she wants. I always thought that it was a normal connection between mother and child. I suspect that DD sees things to that will make her laugh or cry. She has a connection with our dog.
I knew from the start when I was pregnant with her. I knew the moment I saw her U/S that she was a girl and that her name would be Desmina. I didn't find out the sex at all and asked the midwife not to tell me. There is just something about her eyes. I always say that she has eyes that mesmarize. When I was carrying her, people were just drawn to me and my belly. I could feel her energy emitting from my womb. Children are drawn to her when we go and play at playgrounds. I remember growing up, children were drawn to me. I fit the description of an Indigo adult. I have always a curious child. I wanted to know how the world worked, the consequences of objects and even my actions. I have always been able to control my dreams. I remember my first lucid dream was with The Count from Sesame Street and his cave of lots of toys. I have always been drawn to colors and while I can not see auras, I can feel them. I know who to trust, but people still take advantage of me. It's because I give people too many chances. But the people who do take advantage of me aren't malicious people are doing it to be mean. They just see it as somebody they gain something from. But I know who to stay away from. Weird things I can do is control the height of flames on a candle and control what number the die will land on. I also can sense when spirits are around. I am still not ready to see one, and the spirits know that. I just ask them to leave. I used to have a little girl that followed me around. She has since left. She used to cry. Sometimes I think the little girl was me.
As a child my whole world was imagination. I still live in that world often times. DD is like that now. It's amazing what she turns toys or everyday objects into.


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

veganbaby: thank you for sharing all that







I believe you when you say children were drawn to you growing up ..I felt it while reading your post. I have things I want to ask you but I'm getting tired tonight. Take care I hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## doula jbw

Just saw this thread as I was nodding off at the computer. I had heard of these terms before and never paid much attention. I have however noticed things about both of my boys that were "different" and reading one of those first links gave me the chills. A couple of things that stand out is when my then 2.5 year old ds gave me a startling recollection of being inside of me. I also felt his presence very strongly before he was conceived though at the time did not know what it was. My other son came up to me when he was 4 and ramdomly asked if I could remember when we were sisters............
Just tonight at dinner when I spilled my drink in my lap the younger one said "I knew you were gonna do that" and the older one said to him "see I gave you my powers"
I am looking forward to reading more of this thread and the links to learn more. Thanks for starting it.
Blessings


----------



## MrsMike

Greanmama

I just saw a program on A&E this afternoon called "Psychic Children." They did a bit on Crystal and Indigo children. Doreen Virtue was on and she said Indigos have been on Earth forever. It was an interesting show and it furthur solidified my knowledge that David is a Crystal/Rainbow child.
Since we we mentioning abilities, I'll mention mine. I can sense spirits. I cannot see them. I have seen two that I can remember but it is a very rare occurence. I am not like Sylvia Brown on Montel where I can tell you who is standing behind you and what they look like. I can sense that they are there. I am empathetic and have clairvoyant abilities. I have a major connection to nature. I feel a great deal of pain and sadness when I see trees cut down. I know they each have a living spirit of their own. I have a small ability to communicate with animals, something I hope to strenghthen. A lot of my work is with nature and animals.
An interesting note...when I was a child, I would have visions of people when they died. I saw their souls as pink glittery clouds rising to heaven.


----------



## ecco

I am totally blown away! I am so glad I found you guys! I have an 8-year-old son that I strongly believe is a healer, and a 2 1/2-year-old girl that never ceases to amaze me, from before she was even concieved!

I always new, from the time I was small, that I was going to have a son named Charlie when I was late teens/early twenties, and a daughter named Lily when I found my soul mate in my mid twenties. I have always "known" stuff, even as a kid, that I couldn't explain, and have always had the ability to "see" spirits.

Since having my children, I have had the overwhelming feeling that everything I "know" and "see" is for them.... to teach them, to show them..... so that they can go on and change the world. I've known about Indigos and Crystals for a while now, and I think ds started off as an Indigo but is now a Crystal.

My dd, on the other hand, I call her my "child of the corn", lol. She recognized and responded to a statue of Buddha at the age of 10 months (at the time, I didn't realize who it was). I bought the statue for her, and he now sits on a shelf in the living room since being reglued about a dozen times. But, he's still her "favorite", and she has her days when she'll just sit next to him and talk about things she "remembers". I've been keeping a journal of the things she talks about (including, at 22 months of age, "Mommy, Buddha is my favorite Jesus"). I just found an article today about the Rainbow Children, and I think she might be one.

My ds is a totally different story, lol. They have totally opposite personallity types. DS is patient, caring, quiet, thoughtful. I've suspected for a long time that he is a healer, and I've recently been told that he is by 2 different people. DD, on the other hand, is impatient, exuberant, lively.... she's having a hard time learning "social etiquette". She doesn't understand hiding her feelings and words if they are the truth, even if they might be inappropriate. Both of them, though, have beautiful energies. And, they too, love music! DS has what we affectionately call "caucasian rhythem dysfunction" but that child can sing any song and can't live without his keyboard or I-pod. DD also loves her keyboard and will make up her own songs on it. She loves singing along to the radio and dancing whenever she has the chance!

I am so glad I found you ladies! I really am looking forward to sharing many more stories with all of you!

Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike*
I cannot see them. I have seen two that I can remember but it is a very rare occurence. I am not like Sylvia Brown on Montel where I can tell you who is standing behind you and what they look like. .

Aw don't say that you're not as good as her...she's not that great anyway









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike*
I have a major connection to nature. I feel a great deal of pain and sadness when I see trees cut down. ..

I loove trees!! I'm a total ent hugger








It's great to see you are so kind with animals and nature


----------



## Mamamazing

Do you think a lot of these children are coming to live here on the earth right now, or do you believe that people who are committed to practice gentle forms of parenting are *chosen* to have these children?


----------



## ecco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamamazing*
Do you think a lot of these children are coming to live here on the earth right now, or do you believe that people who are committed to practice gentle forms of parenting are *chosen* to have these children?

I believe both to be true. My mother told me when I was small that the Native Americans believe we choose our parents before we're born, and I agree with that.
Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamamazing*
Do you think a lot of these children are coming to live here on the earth right now, or do you believe that people who are committed to practice gentle forms of parenting are *chosen* to have these children?

I believe it's both. BUT, there are those of us who are more in tune with our children through our choices in parenting and others who think there is something "wrong" or maybe don't even notice their child's abilities.


----------



## Earth Angel

I do think there are more spiritually evolved beings here now (and coming to be here) than during some of the other times in our collective history, but I don't necessarily believe that they are picking more "gentle" parents than "non gentle" parents.

I think that this is why some of the articles linked previously begin to talk about autism and ADD/ADHD and medicating these children. There are some people that will choose this route, and others that don't find differences like these to be worthy of "medicating away".

Quote:

My mother told me when I was small that the Native Americans believe we choose our parents before we're born, and I agree with that.
Namaste
We believe the same thing!! I worry about what my children might see by being here at this time....but I also know that they chose to be here to participate in all that will come.

But, I also believe, the choice we make for whom our parents are to be, doesn't make it so that these very special souls will only have parents that will support and understand their mission here. For me, I believe that we choose our parents (and life path for that matter) based on what we need to do to resolve our Karmic Debt. So, some of these souls will have an easier time, with parents that are able to not see their gifts as "problems in need of fixing", but as the gifts that they truely are, and even like you, working to understand what their child's special purpose here is. While others, will choose to come to parents that might create added trials and tribulations for them by medicating them, or doing other things in an effort to make them more like the society they are coming here to change. It all seems unfair, but is all part of the soul's plan prior to (re)incarnating.

Some people say though, that some of these souls coming to participate in these present times have attained full enlightenment. It is a risk for them to return, but a risk they are willing to take to participate in what to many, is an amazing time in the journey of our earth/human kind.

re earth/nature/animal sensitivities.
My children and I enjoy patting the trees and giving them love when we are with them, saying thank you to the earth, enjoying her gifts.
For me, when I reach out to the trees, or animals, or am simply with the earth.....I can feel the energy so intensly. I don't have many of the other things you and your children have (ability to see spirits, visions, etc) but this is so intense for me, and it seems for my boys as well.
I think all of us humans (and the animals) are programmed that way, many 2 leggeds just choose to ignore it unfortunately.

edited because I re-read my response from the other day and realized it didn't make total sense


----------



## mata

*


----------



## Cougarmilk

I think it's both, too. I think we're on the edge of a new way of looking at life.
I also think we're about to undergo changes and need to make choices about how we're going to take care of the earth. This all ties in with 2008 and major global changes. This is so exciting for me to see in my children. I have crystal children.


----------



## Cougarmilk

I feel as though my children have chosen me, but what about the children born into really abusive settings, things you read about and see on the news too often?


----------



## majikfaerie

I wanted to share a story, from when my dd was 14 mo.
I was travelling with some friends in mexico (I travelled from southern Argentina to Quebec overland with my dd) and they decided to drive off a random road into the desert near Real de Catorze.
We ended up in the desert, in an area full of wild peyote. My friends were all really into the idea of taking some, but I was quite reluctant, not because of the drug use, but because I believe that this is a sacred ritual for a lot of tribal people and I wanted to be really respectful to that.

long story short, we all decided to drive to the nearest village to try to get a guide or some sort of guidance. We picked up a local hitchhiker on the way, who sat on the floor of our van, quietly. When he caught sight of my baby, nursing, his eyes widened, and he started talking about the Peyote, he just flat out told us exactly how to find and harvest it and take it and the dosages. The second he was done, the car broke down. We all got out and tried to push, no avail, but once we got the car turned the other direction, it started fine. turned back around towards the village, again broke down. and so on. Then this guy says "you have your path, go back on it, I will walk from here" in a really eerie way.

So, we drove back down to the same place in the desert, and as the sun was going down, walked around collecting peyote. The whole time I was really unsure, and kept asking for a sign to show me what to do, and all the time thinking that I would get a sign to confirm that I shouldn't do this. But every time, I asked or prayed, I stumbled over another peyote (and they werent easy to find, I just ONLY found one right when I asked for a 'sign').

So, as the sun set, we sat in a circle, I was still trying to get the point across that we maybe shouldnt be there in the desert...








In the end, I ate a couple of the buttons after my baby nursed to sleep on the floor next to me.

the trip was amazing, to say the least, especially since I had not touched any drugs, not even alcohol or coffee since long before my pg. But I had this constant feeling of uncertainty.

At some point, I started praying to the Peyotl spirit, something like "I'm really sorry if we're disrespecting your sacred space, I know we're just hippies on a trip..."
Then I was cut off, a kind of ... light being (for want of a better description) came and stood near me, hovering. a VOICE said
_you are not respecting our sacred ways, but that is also right, as you are of another tribe and another way. What you do here is not your choice, you are guided to carry this one_ (and pointed to my sleeping baby) _she is of the line of the ancient medicine woman and HER TRAINING IS STARTING *NOW*_
Then my attention was focussed on my baby's face, and I saw her face change, grow older, like she was evolving backwards... she changed so many times, like a slow metamorphosis, and eventually settled at a face that was truely ancient. a wide, flat nose, low forhead, bulging cheeks, dark skin, hooded eyes. and Wisdom.

Once I got a good glimpse of this face, my consiousness sped down into a kind of tunnel of psychadelic light up to the stars, I relaxed into the trip and enjoyed the rest of the night.

Anyway, this message really stuck with me (obviously) and it was immediately after that my dd started to be, different. She is 3yo, she speaks 5 lanuguages, and words in a few more, she is starting to read and write without me teaching her anything (she taught herself all the alphabet in english and hebrew at 20mo). She knows all kinds of things, she remembers stuff that is uncanny and she has an undeniable talent for healing. (I posted about it earlier on this thread)

I know some people would be shocked at this story (i'm not usually the kind of person to take drugs around my baby, if at all, like I said, I dont even touch alcohol or coffee, and I was even sugar-free for a good long while), but I am convinced that my child (and many others that I have met) are very special.


----------



## Earth Angel

That is a wonderful story majikferier. Thank you for sharing that with us!! My oldest came here already insisting on reincarnation.....and that he'd been here before, although he could never get me to understand who/where etc he had been. That was when he was really young.....he seems to have forgotten now







Seems like you got to see all of your daughters different times.

Have you ever heard of the Tribe of the Anasazi (I'm not sure I spelled that right). Anyway, they are the starborn people. Many of them lived in the four corners area, especially in New Mexico and southern CO. They did amazing things. They still have people living currently that are direct descendents of their tribe. I'm not sure why (and it most likely means nothing....I've been packing to move and found one of my old books talking about them and their significance with regards to the present and the coming times) but when I read your story of your daughter......they flashed into my mind. Just thought I should share that


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie*
I wanted to share a story, from when my dd was 14 mo.
I was travelling with some friends in mexico (I travelled from southern Argentina to Quebec overland with my dd) and they decided to drive off a random road into the desert near Real de Catorze.
We ended up in the desert, in an area full of wild peyote. My friends were all really into the idea of taking some, but I was quite reluctant, not because of the drug use, but because I believe that this is a sacred ritual for a lot of tribal people and I wanted to be really respectful to that.

long story short, we all decided to drive to the nearest village to try to get a guide or some sort of guidance. We picked up a local hitchhiker on the way, who sat on the floor of our van, quietly. When he caught sight of my baby, nursing, his eyes widened, and he started talking about the Peyote, he just flat out told us exactly how to find and harvest it and take it and the dosages. The second he was done, the car broke down. We all got out and tried to push, no avail, but once we got the car turned the other direction, it started fine. turned back around towards the village, again broke down. and so on. Then this guy says "you have your path, go back on it, I will walk from here" in a really eerie way.

So, we drove back down to the same place in the desert, and as the sun was going down, walked around collecting peyote. The whole time I was really unsure, and kept asking for a sign to show me what to do, and all the time thinking that I would get a sign to confirm that I shouldn't do this. But every time, I asked or prayed, I stumbled over another peyote (and they werent easy to find, I just ONLY found one right when I asked for a 'sign').

So, as the sun set, we sat in a circle, I was still trying to get the point across that we maybe shouldnt be there in the desert...








In the end, I ate a couple of the buttons after my baby nursed to sleep on the floor next to me.

the trip was amazing, to say the least, especially since I had not touched any drugs, not even alcohol or coffee since long before my pg. But I had this constant feeling of uncertainty.

At some point, I started praying to the Peyotl spirit, something like "I'm really sorry if we're disrespecting your sacred space, I know we're just hippies on a trip..."
Then I was cut off, a kind of ... light being (for want of a better description) came and stood near me, hovering. a VOICE said
_you are not respecting our sacred ways, but that is also right, as you are of another tribe and another way. What you do here is not your choice, you are guided to carry this one_ (and pointed to my sleeping baby) _she is of the line of the ancient medicine woman and HER TRAINING IS STARTING *NOW*_
Then my attention was focussed on my baby's face, and I saw her face change, grow older, like she was evolving backwards... she changed so many times, like a slow metamorphosis, and eventually settled at a face that was truely ancient. a wide, flat nose, low forhead, bulging cheeks, dark skin, hooded eyes. and Wisdom.

Once I got a good glimpse of this face, my consiousness sped down into a kind of tunnel of psychadelic light up to the stars, I relaxed into the trip and enjoyed the rest of the night.

Anyway, this message really stuck with me (obviously) and it was immediately after that my dd started to be, different. She is 3yo, she speaks 5 lanuguages, and words in a few more, she is starting to read and write without me teaching her anything (she taught herself all the alphabet in english and hebrew at 20mo). She knows all kinds of things, she remembers stuff that is uncanny and she has an undeniable talent for healing. (I posted about it earlier on this thread)

I know some people would be shocked at this story (i'm not usually the kind of person to take drugs around my baby, if at all, like I said, I dont even touch alcohol or coffee, and I was even sugar-free for a good long while), but I am convinced that my child (and many others that I have met) are very special.

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm humbled.


----------



## veganbaby

What a beautiful story! I often ask for signs too. You sent chills.


----------



## ecco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earth Angel*
That is a wonderful story majikferier. Thank you for sharing that with us!! My oldest came here already insisting on reincarnation.....and that he'd been here before, although he could never get me to understand who/where etc he had been. That was when he was really young.....he seems to have forgotten now







Seems like you got to see all of your daughters different times.

Have you ever heard of the Tribe of the Anasazi (I'm not sure I spelled that right). Anyway, they are the starborn people. Many of them lived in the four corners area, especially in New Mexico and southern CO. They did amazing things. They still have people living currently that are direct descendents of their tribe. I'm not sure why (and it most likely means nothing....I've been packing to move and found one of my old books talking about them and their significance with regards to the present and the coming times) but when I read your story of your daughter......they flashed into my mind. Just thought I should share that









It made me think of the Anasazi, too! How cool








Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamamazing*
Do you think a lot of these children are coming to live here on the earth right now, or do you believe that people who are committed to practice gentle forms of parenting are *chosen* to have these children?

 There have always been a "good amount" of these children around in some form - it was just too taboo to be encouraged. I don't really think there's an *outstanding* number compared to previous generations either. Ofcourse we all *choose* our parents before we come but it would be defeating the purpose if ALL the special children chose "gentle parents". I know(and have found in research) many children-as well as *previous* gifted children -whose parents were "mainstream".If you think about it these exceptionally spiritually advanced children are here to teach. I probably shouldn't get into this to much as I have come across numerous red flag warning while reading through here. but to answer the question my educated answer is neither.


----------



## mata

*


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata*
I'm curious what you mean by that?

Yes, I'm interested as well....not sure if you mean this thread in particular or the community in general. Either way, it seems rather strange. Red flags? Please share.


----------



## Mamamazing

I am interested in your concerns as well.

I would like to listen to them in a respectful way. I want her to share her heart even if it may challenge me to think, but I also want my feelings and the hearts of other people who have contributed so much to this dynamic thread to be respected.

Please.


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Hmm this is very interesting. I make a suggestion that a couple of the posts in here have sent up a warning for me(you know kinda like intuition?) Yet I didn't actually accuse anyone because i respect that everyone can say what they want-and besides it's only a computer. Still I get a few responses with people wanting me to 'clarify' what I mean. I think that is kinda strange for that to be posted in here-It's one thing if you PM me-as i didn't let myself get off topic. I'm just wondering why anyone would care if I got a warning from someone. Even IRL I have learned to "let them be" which is why I don't think it's important to publicy announce my feelings toward every individual person in this thread. I'm sorry if anyone got offended that I was honest enough to hint at maybe i don't believe every single word of every person. (Also I will admit that this is a comp. and my views *could* change due to a real life conversation.) Anyway not to go on and on but I want to say that I respect óverall peacefulness of this thread and don't want to take away from that.

BTW, Mamamazing: when were your "feelings and the hearts of other people who have contributed so much to this dynamic thread" NOT respected? and why do you sound so defensive?







:


----------



## Mamamazing

I'm sorry I wasn't clear, CP. I just saw it *turning* that way and wanted to *prevent* something I felt might happen from happening.

No one has been disrespectful in this thread, I have enjoyed all perspectives, but if you are getting spiritual shots across your bow, I want to understand where you're coming from.

I didn't word my thoughts well.


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ConfusedPrincess*
Hmm this is very interesting. I make a suggestion that a couple of the posts in here have sent up a warning for me(you know kinda like intuition?) Yet I didn't actually accuse anyone because i respect that everyone can say what they want-and besides it's only a computer. Still I get a few responses with people wanting me to 'clarify' what I mean. I think that is kinda strange for that to be posted in here-It's one thing if you PM me-as i didn't let myself get off topic. I'm just wondering why anyone would care if I got a warning from someone. Even IRL I have learned to "let them be" which is why I don't think it's important to publicy announce my feelings toward every individual person in this thread. I'm sorry if anyone got offended that I was honest enough to hint at maybe i don't believe every single word of every person. (Also I will admit that this is a comp. and my views *could* change due to a real life conversation.) Anyway not to go on and on but I want to say that I respect óverall peacefulness of this thread and don't want to take away from that.

BTW, Mamamazing: when were your "feelings and the hearts of other people who have contributed so much to this dynamic thread" NOT respected? and why do you sound so defensive?







:

I was asking for clarification as your previous quote was "I have come across numerous red flags while reading here". I guess I wasn't understanding what your "red flags" were and was (maybe nosily) wanting you to explain. I certainly respect intuition as it's what I base so much of my business on working with women, and no, I don't think there is any need to call people out. I am not asking for you to do that. Thank you for your clarification...it just seemed odd that you included that sentence in such a peaceful and wonderful thread. Also, maybe I'm naive? I truly think that people have been forthright here....why not be?


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ConfusedPrincess*
If you think about it these exceptionally spiritually advanced children are here to teach.


I certainly feel this is my situation. My DD has really made me understand what unconditional love REALLY is....she speaks volumes to me daily. That's part of why I'm here, too. To learn!!


----------



## mata

*


----------



## Niamh

Subbing to read later. I'm intrigued, but don't have the time to investigate right now!


----------



## paganmum

I can't read through this whole thread right now, but, I will as time permits.

I was born in the 70's and have always felt out of place, been riddiculed, rejected, made fun of and all that by others. Even though Dh doesn't "believe in that kind of stuff" he has been the only one in his own way to 'understand' me. I have believed that I am possibly an indigo adult for a while now and suspect that my oldest is an indigo possibly a crystal (he's six and a half), and my older daughter fits the crystal list almost to a T, she has those eyes that just suck you in and sometimes she'll start talking to you and then pause for a long time while she stares straight into your eyes and she's just turned five. My littles the jury is out but I don't think that she'll be any more "normal" then the rest of us. She is highly intelligent as are the older two, strong will as are the other two, and seems to know where she's going again like the other two. All three seem to know what paths they need to follow to learn as is suited the best for them and go there so we are homeschooling.

Ds and Dd1 have had "invisible friends" who have in ways been *Very* real. They each have a totem or spirit gaurd/guides already and sleep with a stuffed version of such.

When I was growing up I was almost Identical to the way my kids are. When I talk to my mom I get responces of "I wonder who else was like that". There are 'talents that seem to run in both sides of my family. My mother was very intuitive until I started developing the same traits and then she kind of panicked and seems to have squashed those talents in her self and tried to stop them in me. (kind of back fired on her.) And ever since my oldest was born I've had a building feeling of something comming and more and more thinking about 2012 as we have worked towards it. These days I have that not so fun uncomfortable feeling and have started getting impatient when I think about 2012 kind of like I want it to get here faster. (does that make any sense?)

OK I have to go and get stuff done. I'll be back to read and post more later.

-Unity.

P.S. I forgot to add that my littlest is the one who at the age of two and a half years old will get inbetween family member who are at odds and physically seperate them with a restraining hand and calmly tell them to calm down and then won't let them talk until they do. She will even do this to me just appearing (seemingly) out of nowhere to put her hand on me and say "alm down amma! alm down!"


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paganmum*
These days I have that not so fun uncomfortable feeling and have started getting impatient when I think about 2012 kind of like I want it to get here faster. (does that make any sense?)


















That's so great that you have 'experience' to relate to your children and allow then to *be*.I think that it is wonderful that you are homeschooling your children since they know what paths they need to follow already. You seem to be a really supportive parent


----------



## paganmum

I try to do my best in supporting them. But, we still have the problems of personality and temperment clashes.

I've finally gotten through the thread. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who feels the urge to move but isn't drawn to anyplace that I like and have been to already. I didn't start to feel comfortable until we moved out of the city we were living in. I still feel the need to move farther but it isn't as urgent to the point that it makes me touchy. while living in the city we were in I would get horrible visions.









-Unity.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paganmum*
I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who feels the urge to move but isn't drawn to anyplace that I like and have been to already. I didn't start to feel comfortable until we moved out of the city we were living in. I still feel the need to move farther but it isn't as urgent to the point that it makes me touchy. while living in the city we were in I would get horrible visions.









I so totally resonate with this,
I travelled (backpacking) without stopping anywhere for more than 8 weeks in one place, for 6 years - I crossed more than 50 countries, not even stopping when I had my baby.
And now, I finally stopped (temporarily, but it's been 2 years







: ) in a place where I can hear bombs going off in my neighbourhood every now and then. and the neigbours think it's normal







:


----------



## paganmum

I've heard about that and how people in the middle east think that guns and bombs going of is normal. I couldn't do it! I have the utmost respect for the good people living there who are trying to hold out hope and make the best of a bad situation but I'd be so out of there.

Back in our old house things were bad enough that even the kids were seeing things. It broke my heart that I would have to step back, in a sense, and protect my children while they slept because 'things' were intruding upon their sleep. No one in the house was sleeping well.









It's nice to have a place where for at least a little bit we can have some down time mefore we move again.

Dh has a record with his jobs that if he get direct diposit that with in six months he would have a new job someplace else (gotta love sucky retail jobs). Well, now we have a joke that is starting between us that he should get direct deposit with his current job and see if they open a sales branch in canada. LOL! Basically, even though he doesn't believe in "that stuff", Dh has been feeling a pull to move to canada. And for the first time it's something that on gut we both agree on when it comes to a move like that. Don't ask me why, I know that it would cause nothing but trouble with our families as they wouldn't be happy with us moving so far away.

I'm going to check out that link for the therapy that omeone else is using for their child. DD1 has sensory problems so I wonder if it might help her.

-Unity.


----------



## TripMom

:


----------



## Haydee

I've been lurking on this thread since it first started, but didn't know what to say if I actually posted. The more I read the more I see myself as an Indigo, and I can also see my DD being an Indigo. I'm not sure about my DS. I have a question though. My DD has really bad nightmares. Like last night she screamed "No!! Get away from me!!" I raced in to make sure she was alright, and she wasn't even awake. I keep trying everything I can think of to help her with these nightmares, but does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## veganbaby

Does anyone have childern who don't sleep well? My DD is such a bad sleeper. I am wondering if it's because she has so much to process.


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganbaby*
Does anyone have childern who don't sleep well? My DD is such a bad sleeper. I am wondering if it's because she has so much to process.

My DD isn's a sleeper at all. In fact, she's awake now and we have to be up at 7am. And, it won't phase her! She also talks quite a bit in her sleep and has been prone to a few night terrors. Interesting thought, though...they really don't need the sleep as we do.


----------



## zoe398

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paganmum*
I'm going to check out that link for the therapy that omeone else is using for their child. DD1 has sensory problems so I wonder if it might help her.

-Unity.

My DD2 also has sensory issues. She's been highly reactive since she was a babe. Some things have faded over time, but some have not and are still very extreme. Of course, SID is on the autism spectrum and a previous link spoke of the autism/crystal link.


----------



## Fiestabeth

I read this entire thread and all the links, and I almost started crying at several points. My older dd is definitely a crystal child, or at least I think - born in 1998. There are so many occasions I could share, but there is one that is foremost in my mind. She was almost 3, and it was the two to three weeks leading up to 9/11. My sweet little girly disappeared and this emotional wreck took her place. She would have LONG periods of inconsolable crying. She was and still is highly intelligent and verbal, and I would try to talk to her during and after these episodes and she told me she didn't know why she was so sad or why she couldn't stop crying.

I even had her draw a picture of what she was feeling, and she pressed down hard with her marker and drew fast, furious circles. She said she was drawing sad and mad. Drawing helped for a minute, but then the tears took over again, and she screamed and cried. I was at a total loss. Suddenly she ran out the front door barefoot - it was a chilly night. I ran after her and caught her, and asked what she was doing, and she said she was going to go out in the street and get hit by a car. I just held her tight and sobbed, and told her how much I loved her. She calmed down, but still had crying episodes over the next several days.

On the evening of September 10, I picked her up from my IL's house and she started crying inconsolably in the car. I tried talking to her, then out of desperation drove her to my mother's house (they have a very special bond). She calmed down in Grandma's arms, but the tears started as soon as we were in the car again. I took her home and dh and I tried to calm her and get her to bed. She yelled, "I am NOT sleeping tonight!" "It's so bad!" "The monsters. I'm scared of the monsters." She had NEVER mentioned monsters before. This was totally new. Finally, at about 3am, she fell asleep on her bedroom floor from sheer exhaustion, curled up in a tight ball. I was at my wit's end. I had no idea what was happening to my sweet, sensitive girl.

But she was fine the next day, and we've never had such intense episodes since. I sheltered her from the horrible news of that day, telling her only that some very bad people had destroyed some buildings, and that people had died, and she would comfort me sweetly and say, "Jesus will help them, Mommy." (We're not overly religious.)

Anyway, I am glad to have found this thread. I also have had a lot of personal things happen that apply; maybe I'll share them at some point.


----------



## zoe398

Wow, that's a powerful (and very telling) story of these children. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paganmum*
I've had a building feeling of something comming and more and more thinking about 2012 as we have worked towards it. These days I have that not so fun uncomfortable feeling and have started getting impatient when I think about 2012 kind of like I want it to get here faster. (does that make any sense?)


Yes!! That is the same for me. It is why I decided to join in on this thread....even though my boys don't quite fit the descriptions for indigo or crystal children. It has always been with me, this "impatient" feeling, but has been getting more and more intense recently. I knew many of you would understand and be able to speak at least a bit about these emotions, how things are being unveiled to you and your families....things like this.

It has also been very comforting to read the stories of your wonderful children. There has been so much in my life telling me about events leading up to these times, and children/people like many of you and your children are a big part of these......landmarks.....I guess it just helps me to feel not so crazy (for lack of a better word) to see these landmarks actually happening.

Fiestabeth....what an amazing story. Thank you for sharing that. I can't imagine how difficult that time must have been for your daughter...and for your family.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paganmum*
Basically, even though he doesn't believe in "that stuff", Dh has been feeling a pull to move to canada. And for the first time it's something that on gut we both agree on when it comes to a move like that. Don't ask me why, I know that it would cause nothing but trouble with our families as they wouldn't be happy with us moving so far away.

-Unity.

We have felt the pull to Canada as well. Not sure why Canada.... But, there is a piece of land up in the North Woods area of our state that is for sale. It is about 40+ acres with the northern border being the Canadian border. We keep thinking of buying it just to put a cabin on and have access to the border, just in case. I know that Canada has turned a bit more conservative in their last elections.....and I don't really even know much about Canadian life.....so often it seems better than participating in the policies of the US though. But, the family issue exisits for us too. So, for now we are here.....

Anyone here from Canada???


----------



## amyjeans

.


----------



## paganmum

sleeping issues with all three of my children. Ds will wake up first about 95% of the time no matter what time he fell asleep. Dd1 doesn't fall asleep intil after 9:30 every night no matter when we start bedtime unless she is sick and she hardly gets sick, and she wakes up shortly after Ds. And the only time I can get Dd2 asleep before 10:30 at night is when she is sick or going through a big growth spurt, add to it that she's been waking up earlier and earlier as she gets older.

For Ds to fall asleep he has to cocoon himself and his 'sleeping toy' completely into a light blanket. No matter the weather you'd think that he was a catapillar wraped up for the winter. Dd1 *has* to have a heavy blanket pressing on her, while laying on top of the thickest feather bed in the house, the family dog (who is bigger then her) laying beside her, her 'sleeping toy', and "bedtime music" (motzart or other calm sounds) playing quietly. She does talk in her sleep and have night terrors, and the occational close call with sleep walking since she has the knack where she can be dreaming and interacting with you eyes open and all and not be awake. Dd2 just doesn't seem to need the sleep.

-Unity.


----------



## mata

*


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata*
we were in ny when 9/11 happened-living downstate and my husband working near City Hall. He had a very close call that day-and we credit my indigo child a lot with keeping him safe. he was on his way to the WTC to catch a PATH train to a meeting in NJ, but was running late because dd (1.5 at the time) was demanding he play with her. Had he been on time he could have been in harms way in the PATH station under the WTC when everything happened.

Gives me shivers...


----------



## oldmama44

Hi Everyone,
I hope everyone here is doing great.This is such a magnificently diverse thread,full of really special souls that have a lot to learn from one another, andI am so blessed to be able to have such a safe place to share my ideas
and feelings about being different, without being labeled and pigeonholed. I recently decided to undergo treatmentunder a homeopath who uses remedies
to heal on the Neshama (Hebrew for Soul) level, and i am having amazing results that are truly beyond anything that allopathic meds have been able to do for me. I was led to believe that I was the problem that needed fixing in my family, that my mother and my sister were always right about my "dis-ability" that scared them to death everytime we all were together- that when I was not on my meds that I was over the top and out of control, when the real truth was that those two are the ones with all the pathology, and that I was the one with all the clarity and power to alter reality and shed the Light
where it needed to go.The mirror that I was to them was and always will be too clear for them to handle. This remedy that I have been using
since the beginning of July is doing just what it is supposed to do, and that is to clear my physical and spiritual bodies so that my baby and I can have the kind of connection that will be the most beneficial for our family. My husband
asked me to try it and see what would happen, and it was one of the best things I have done, in addition to marrying him. I am so for this approach to healing that I am advocating it to all of you to try, especially if you are like me, a combination crystal/rainbow who has incarnation issues. i believe that
my issues around incarnation were planted in my head by a well-wishing misinformed and fearful mother who had no self -control.I like being this way, and it has taken me almost 40 years to be able to say leave me alone-fix yourself first, and then fix me! This is a world based on pathological relationships-negativity, posessiveness, envy, jealousy and despair.Until those
can be cleared from our spaces as humans, we cannot progress to the purpose that we are here for. Our souls yearn for the opportunity to soar
with G-d,(or your own personal higher power) and they cannot as long as they are trapped pathologically. This kind of homeopathy takes a strong personal committment- it is not something you can do by yourself at the local healthfood store- you have to seek the homeopath, the same as seeking a spiritual advisor, and there is no turning back once you have started. It is painful,scary,and incredibly and beautifully illuminating to get a clear picture of who you really are, and your purpose here, which has the trickledown inclusive effect on your immediate circle. People who were harming me have left my life as if they never existed, and new souls suddenly have appeared to
to help me heal, on a new level of existence and peace that I have never had
since the day I was born. I just had to share this with all of you, because i know that most of us on this thread are on a search for illumination, and this is one of the safest ways I know of to get it without compromising the fragile
human shell we inhabit. It is my highest wish and hope that all of us out there can receive such a gift! Blessings...














:


----------



## mccelticmom

Whew, I'm definitely going to have to take some *mamma* time and comb this thread. Such a wealth of information.

For the most part, I do believe that I have a crystal child. My 6yo. His sensitivity, etc is the main reason that we are homeschooling. He can remember this life even before the age of 2. Even today, tells me things that happened to him at such as young age. As an infant he spent alot of time looking beyond me, I believe seeing spirits. I've asked him if he sees anyone other than us in the house, he says no. He's always kept things to himself and doesn't have a huge imagination. Anyway...I just need to educate myself more ..... thanks for this thread!

Also, he has a whole been there done that attitude toward learning things. We are learning to read right now and he could care less...almost a sense of "hey, I already know how to do this stuff"....old soul do you think? He has the most beautiful brown eyes, they are large and everyone, I mean everyone comments on them. We can be in the grocery store and, especially when he was younger, people would stop and tell me or my parents what beautiful eyes he has. Wow!


----------



## majikfaerie

Its such a blessing to be able to read these messages, and to connect with other mamas.

I remember when i was a small child I used to see 'colours' around people, and I had a very strong intuition. I often 'saw' things happening before they actually happened, and I could see feelings in people as colours.
My mother used to tell me to "stop that nonsense!" and eventually I did.
I grew up feeling very depressed and spent a lot of my childhood in psychiatrist offices, trying to figure out why I was so depressed and so violent.
Eventually I became a "problem" teenager and left home for a life of drugs on the street at age 15.
When I was 18 I managed to 'escape' from the city, and moved to live on a 'hippie' community in the north where my Aunt lived.
There I managed to clean myself up, and learned to do meditation, and became involved in a women's circle, that did yoga, talking circles and sweat lodges together.
My first sweat was VERY powerful, and I had very strong visions. After that, I changed my name (to a name which I realised in the visions was my true name), and started to acknowledge that I am a woman, and that I am worthy of being happy and loved, and started to learn about all kinds of things.
Now, a completely new person, I opened myself again to perceiving the things I see, and expressing myself, rather than repressing.

I only want to make sure that I dont do to my dd what my mother did to me. I support my dd completely, if she sees something that i dont see, that's okay (and it happens a lot). If she feels something, I give her the space to feel it.
I have NEVER said to her "dont cry" "stop being angry" "oh, it's nothing" or anything on these lines.

she astounds me with the things she knows. She often remembers things that happened before she was a year old, and she even talks about the time when she was in the womb and her birth. Recently she was talking about when she was born and she said she remembered her uncle Denny being there (he was, but since he took most of the photos, he isnt in the pictures, so I know she remembers it!)
She has also talked about past lives, and once she said "before I was "a baby in mamas belly I was a fairy".

The other day my dd said to an acquaintance of mine "oh, you have a baby in your belly" my friend laughed, but a little while later she called me to say that she just found out that she is indeed pregnant!







:

There is so much wisdom in what children say, if only we take the time to listen and give them the respect they deserve.


----------



## oldmama44

Right on! Just keep on giving your precious daughter all the encouragement she needs- she will grow up to be an amazing woman- all I ever wanted from my mother was an affirmation of my worth- that I was good enough as I was without being fixed. Having such a spiritually aware and awake child can be really frightening for someone without understanding. As for yourself, you are doing the right thing by pursuing the kind of practice that supports who you are as a woman- keep on learning! om44 PS wish i were there in Tel Aviv!!!


----------



## majikfaerie

om44, why do you wish you were in Tel Aviv?


----------



## oldmama44

I wish I were there because I want to go back to visit Israel and stay for a while.I lived there for a year on a kibbutz in the Arava, when I was 18, and it was a pivotal experience for me, one of the most important periods in my life. I
was on my own away from my family, and I could really be myself for the first time since birth- I made tons of friends and really got to see alot of things
that are no longer available to Jews, such as the Har Sinai, the Golan, Yammit,
and some really cool beaches south of Eilat, like Dahab. I had had my first taste of real adult freedom while I was there- anyway, it must be very difficult for you right now with all of the violence happening around you- I can't imagine. When I lived there, Hezbollah had just started their reign of terror with the North of Israel- we were up at kibbutz gezer and had to sleep in bomb shelters at night- this was in 1980-81. I was at Gamla on a dig and we had to go home two weeks early because of the Katyushas. om44


----------



## captain crunchy

I've been reading this thread and I have to admit, I am a bit skeptical ---please read on, I am not bashing the thread!!

Despite feeling that way, you all have given me a lot to consider. Speaking on eyes -- my daughter ALWAYS gets complimented on her eyes -- which is weird because they aren't spectacular or anything ... don't get me wrong, as her mama of course _*I*_ think she is the most amazing creature on Earth -- but objectively, there is nothing stereotypically *stand out* about her eyes --- but it is almost always the first thing people say about her.

She is extremely bright and social and empathetic. *happy* and *sad* were among her first words and it seems she really feels what others are feeling ---

One example... animal control came to catch some stray cats around our complex (not my idea







) but there was a cage set up across the way and when the cat is caught in the cage, you call them, they pick the cat up. Long story short, she saw the cat in the cage, who wasn't acting particularly distressed --- and kept saying "sad "sad" "sad" ......... she got so upset over it (and this is just through the window, she wasn't even outside) -- that I asked the neighbor to let the cat out of the cage...

I had to keep reassuring her that the cat was now free.... the whole thing was just kind of odd...

Oh and just so many other things -- I don't want to go on forever, but when I was reading the description it sounds so close to my daughter (of crystal) --- but something prevents me from attaching a *label" to her ykwim?

I will definately keep reading









I wanted to edit because my daughter needed me ---

On the indigo thing, I had been reading about that because I seem to fit the description, but again, I don't know if I just want to *believe* I am, or if I really am. There are definately many, many similarities -- just one example is I used to journal a lot and I would write letters to my daughter -- literally titled "letters to my daughter" long, long before I ever even thought about having children or even before I ever knew I wanted any. It seemed that I already knew her. When I became pregnant, I knew it was my daughter and I painted a picture of a child in the womb --- filled with blues and indigos (traditional "boy" colors in our society) and people would ask things like "oh, are you having a boy?" when they would see the picture and I would say, "no, this is my daughter".... just things of that nature...

Like another poster said, I am in tune to my daughter on levels that I *thought* all caring, loving mothers were but as I see in real life, it is a different kind of connection.

On my daughter, she is very highly sensitive -- yet doesn't seem to have the traditional issues relating to sensory issues (like SID for example). She just seems to have an understanding of people's motives, feelings, auras? or something... For example, she would not go to my mother for the first 10 months of her life... even though my mom was nothing but loving towards her. I believe she sensed my underlying issues with my mom going back to my early childhood and was trying to protect me somehow by showing me that she understood... I dunno, it is difficult to articulate.

Despite whether I am indigo or she is crystal or not (I will definately still explore that) -- I do honor who she is in every aspect and would never tell her she didn't see or feel something. I would never stifle her emotions or feelings or expressions of them.

This is all very interesting, and honestly a bit new and scary to me -- I don't mean scary in a bad way, just so many eerie similarities it is difficult to process all at once.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog

Is there anyone who believes in this phenomenon who does NOT believe *their* child is one of the special ones?


----------



## zoe398

EEKS! BSD, I'm hoping the question you posed is not meant as harsh as it sounds...maybe.

To answer the question, I have 3 DD's and no, I don't believe that they all have these qualities at the same level as my middle DD. I DO think that children are the closest thing we have to the other side and yes, they all have inherent qualities which make them*fit* this description. However, there are those who I feel are definitely on ibrational levela higher vibrational level and I feel very strongly that she is one of them.


----------



## KateSt.

Hey Mamas! I'm back from vacation and all caught up on the thread. Soooo happy to see so many mamas joining -- and I see some familiar faces! Capt Crunchy -- I recognize you from the GD forum. I know how you must be feeling processing all this new information. I believe you stumbled upon this thread for a reason, though! I understand not wanting to attach a label to Bailey. I felt the same way. Knowing about the Indigo/Crystal phenomena has just helped me understand my ds in a whole new way, that's been very helpful and validating. Welcome and enjoy the journey!









Amyjeans! I wish you hadn't deleted your post, I would have loved to see what you had to say about your wonderful little babes!

Oldmama44 -- your path sounds so amazing! How thrilling to have found something that works so well for you. I'll have to reread your post and look into what you're doing.

In regards to sleeping -- ds goes to bed when we do (rarely before) and though he sleeps well, he's been known to have some night terrors, and recently he's been saying "no" in his sleep while shaking his head.







I try to put a protective psychic bubble around him to keep the lower energies out.

Latest story -- the first day of our vacation I got a bad breast infection (I haven't had one since he was weeks old!) complete with unbearable pain, chills, and sweating. I asked for ds's help in healing it, he then put his hand on my chest and said "heal." My husband witnessed this too and we were blown away -- ds can't even say his L's yet! The next day it was dramatically better -- in the past it would take me a week to recover! It was unbelievable! Wow, are these children magical....


----------



## MrsMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Latest story -- the first day of our vacation I got a bad breast infection (I haven't had one since he was weeks old!) complete with unbearable pain, chills, and sweating. I asked for ds's help in healing it, he then put his hand on my chest and said "heal." My husband witnessed this too and we were blown away -- ds can't even say his L's yet! The next day it was dramatically better -- in the past it would take me a week to recover! It was unbelievable! Wow, are these children magical....

That is amazing. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

KateSt: Hey welcome back!! That story is so wonderful to hear about your son healing you. It's good to see you back







(btw just got your email -thanks!)


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy*
Oh and just so many other things -- I don't want to go on forever, but when I was reading the description it sounds so close to my daughter (of crystal) --- but something prevents me from attaching a *label" to her ykwim?

I agree with you on that - I dont put any label of "indigo" or "crystal" or anything else on my daughter.
I just post here because it is a thread to talk about children (and grown-ups) who have certain qualities - just like any other thread on this forum.
I do believe that a majority of children born at this time exhibit these qualities, I also believe that this is not a *new* phenomena, but I do think it is accelerating - that more children are coming into the world with higher levels of sensitivity and perception.

And on the other hand, putting lables isn't always the *worst* thing we can do. In general, most of us do it all the time. I give myself the label "AP mama", just to make it quicker and easier to explain that I practice GD, co-sleeping, extended nursing, etc. This just gives people a basic idea as to my background. I think the mai problem with putting labels is that too often people then stereotype individuals based on that label.

Here people are using the label "indigo" and "crystal" to very quickly say that their child exhibits certain qualities. It's not an exhaustive description. In any case, I dont put these labels on my child, mostly because I dont like the hype and the stereotype. If people ask me if my child is "indigo" or when they meet her and tell me that she is a "crystal" I just say, "well, its plain to see that she is very sensitive and special, but so are all children, and I dont like to put such labels on her."

And yes, I do know parents who are really into the concept of indigo children, but dont believe that their own children are. And yes, the vast majority of parents into the indigo child 'theory' do have indigo kids. But also the vast majority of parents who are gung-ho on the idea of Gentle Discipline are doing that too. (actually, I've yet to meet a single person who was all for GD but doeant practice it, or at least do their best!)

I wanted to post a story about my dd and sleeping/ night terrors, but I'm outta time for now...


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog*
Is there anyone who believes in this phenomenon who does NOT believe *their* child is one of the special ones?

Yep! Me!! I believe my boys are special for sure







....but they do not exhibit the same traits as the children described by many of these parents.

I have believed in individuals that will support a dramatic transformation of our society (not always written about as indigos or crystal souls) for a long time now. I have since then read more information about the "labels" of indigo and crystal souls and this information fits directly into a lot of the spiritual philosophies (not sure what else to call it) that have resonated as truth to me.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog*
Is there anyone who believes in this phenomenon who does NOT believe *their* child is one of the special ones?

I don't know that I believe in the phenomenon, but am leaning in that direction because of the traits my child exhibits.


----------



## mata

*


----------



## majikfaerie

Okay, I wanted to post something about the night terrors.

My dd does occasionally have night terrors. Its not common, but from time to time she starts screaming in the night for no apparent reason. I dont find this in itself to be an issue, but there was one amazing incedent that I wanted to share:

When my dd was around 18mo, we realised that she was lactose intolerant (we didn't realise before because she pretty much never was exposed to milk until we started seeing her grandparents - until then we were in a different country). Anyway, she got diahorrea after every time she ate milk or anything with even a tiny amount of milk in it.

so, we were very strict, no milk.
It was no problem at all, and she was very understanding about it. If she ever wanted to eat something with milk, I would just say "baby, this has milk in it and if you eat it then you will get sick." and she never once complained (actually, I was surprised about it since she can be very stubborn).

But one night, when she was around 2 years old, she had an episode of night terrors; she didnt wake up, but started thrashing around in the bed and screaming "milk! Milk! MILK!!!" it went on for ages and we couldn't calm her.

She did eventualy settle back to sleep, and all was fine, but the next day, when I had to explain that she couldnt eat something because it had milk in it, she threw a huge tantrum, and the same thing happened every time after. So after 2 or 3 days, I said, okay, try this if you really want to eat it.

She ate some creamy pasta sauce... and was FINE! from that moment on - no more milk allergy!!!

I can still barely believe it, and if I wouldn't have seen it with my own eyes...


----------



## vermonttaylors

Hi there,

I was just wondering if you mamas think it is possible that my children came to me specifically because they are crystals? I'm not sure about dd yet, but ds is definately one. Both my children were born on the other side of the world, but the coincidences involved in their adoptions were nbothing short of amazing. The referral picture of my son is pure crystal. I will try to link it.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2005

This was the first picture I saw of my son. He was 4 1/2 months at this moment. The video footage of him is even more amazing.

I don't know who my daughter is yet, only that she delights the souls of all who know her. I just can't tell if she has been here before or not. She is unbelievably beautiful and sweet, but she has been slower in revealing herself to us. All I know is that she is a cuddler par excellence! Her is a picture of her at 16 months.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVie...vfolderid=2006

Anyway, I was feeling like maybe crystals find the right parents if they aren't born to them. It could explain a lot of the amazing, telepathic relationships I see in many adoptive families.

Cheers!


----------



## KateSt.

Hi April and welcome! I needed a specific email and password to access your links, but I did see your pics in your siggy. What a beautiful family!! I definitely think your children chose you for specific reasons -- as all children do. Crystal children tend to chose more spiritually aware parents (so I've read). In my opinion, it's all probably part of a soul-family agreement we make with our loved ones before coming earthside.

Greanmama-- I forgot to offer my condolences for your miscarriage.







I can understand a bit of what you must be going through. If it's any consolation, many people believe (me included) that our miscarried babes do come to us with the next pregnancy. It took me 3 pregnancies with my son to finally bear him, but what valuable (though painful) lessons and transformations those miscarriages were for me. Hoping you're finding peace and comfort.

Here's a very nice article regarding Crystals and the shifting new world -- probably very comforting for those of us mamas also involved in the "Disaster-Preparedness Tribe."








http://www.starchildglobal.com/starchild/rebirth.html


----------



## DuckyTate

As an adult indigo I find much of what is being said in this thread to be hard to belive. For me it has been nothing like most of the posts.
There is anouther poster here who typed about being bullied and shunned. That is closer to my own life as an Indigo.
I see NO reason to worry about 2012 but that may not be my job.
None of my kids fit the Indigo or Crystal lists found here, but my beloved Grandma was called a StarDust Child in the 1920's, and she and I have a soild true close bond.
The red flag thing has me very worried!







:
Reading everything and enjoying the journey.


----------



## greanmama

Wow. I am so behind. I had to retreat with my miscarriage (of course) but wondered what was going on here!! AND my, I have been missing great conversations.

I believe we choose our parents and we choose to take on things in our life (Carolyn Myss talks much about soul contracts) -- therefore we agree to certain challenges in both relationships and experiences. I do struggle with this when I think of children (people) in extreme hardships and painful realities -- and even when looking at some of the painful things in my life.

This made me remember what a very wise teacher in my life told me. She said, "well, it just may be that your crazy M-I-L is the enlightened being who has agreed to come here to help others on their path -- agitation is also a catalyst. Sometimes the darkest person has a beaken of light showing the way." That has always stayed with me.

Majikfaerie -- thank you for your story.

Fiestabeth -- your story gave me chills. My son was born end of August 2001 and cried so much those first few weeks/months and I really feel he was just dealing with all that pain.

He sleeps much better now. He had such terrible nights terrors and dreams. I've worked with him and had energy work done and chakra work. I also believe that he was working out some past life stuff. He had several 'stories' he would tell us. We continue to work with Health Kinesiologist and I'm really seeing improvement (re: he's more confidant being alone in general and starting out sleeping alone). He has a night time routine with his dad and that involves praying to angels and being sung to until he falls asleep. He usually sleeps about 5 hrs and wakes up and comes in bed with us. He said to us, "Well, I still need my snuggle time". Who doesn't???

OM44 -- thanks for your insights. I really have found similar experience with Health Kinesiology.

KateSt. -- awesome! story.

I have been trying to stay conscious of the connections my son has and really honoring what his experience is. I believe several others have talked about this. I would like to hear more. There are times I definately want to take an easier way out and just blow off his experience.

I'm off to read more about **** noeticus/carolyn myss. I find all her work to be intrigueing.

Thanks mamas.


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome Duckytate! I can appreciate your skepticism. If these things hadn't happened to me I wouldn't believe them either. Even looking at my experiences through the eyes of an objective observer I would be hard pressed to just blindly buy into them. Until these things happened to me -- and my soul sings with all the universal truths of each experience--I wouldn't expect anyone to just "believe" me because I say so.( But because they have happened to me, I more readily believe others that have had similar experiences.)
It is nice to have a place where I can relate such experiences and have people not think I"m crazy though!









oops! Gotta go. Will write more later.....

Wanted to edit for clarity, and to say to Veganbaby and DuckyTate that I"m sorry you both were bullied. That must have been very difficult.

Also, greanmama, it's so nice to see you back! I can see by your siggy that you already believe what I said in my post to you about our miscarried babes being the same ones. I bet you can still feel her around you. Thanks for the info about Caroline Myss. I totally agree with the "Soul Contracts" concept.
And I also totally agree with what your friend said about dark people perhaps being a beaken of light. That concept has been quite interesting for me to ponder-- and has helped me look at difficult people differently.


----------



## veganbaby

Ducky, I remember being shunned and bullied as well in my teen and preteen years. I just didn't fit in. I was an outcast.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Here's a very nice article regarding Crystals and the s. hifting new world -- probably very comforting for those of us mamas also involved in the "Disaster-Preparedness Tribe."








http://www.starchildglobal.com/starchild/rebirth.html

I think this is why I found your thread here....this is the kind of information I was seeking.

Quote:

This made me remember what a very wise teacher in my life told me. She said, "well, it just may be that your crazy M-I-L is the enlightened being who has agreed to come here to help others on their path -- agitation is also a catalyst. Sometimes the darkest person has a beaken of light showing the way." That has always stayed with me.

I completely agree with this. This is something I need to keep in the forefront of my mind as I have been feeling quite a bit of difficulty/agitation recently in many forms. I know they are things that I need to work to experience and manage positively, but there is another part of me that can become so irritated. It is very helpful to view the "irritations" as what I know they truely are....lights along my path.

re night terrors: I was told by a wise friend of mine when my oldest was little and experiencing night terrors to take him outside the house, so that the spirits/energies could be released. Just opening the door always helped him. He hasn't experienced anything like that in some time though....these were between 9 mo - 18 mo.
My youngest (2) just went through about a week where he seemed a bit sick, ran a fever for an evening, but just seemed to be struggling with something (not sure if it was physical, emotional, spiritual???). One evening during this very difficult week, he just couldn't sleep after he woke in the middle of the night. If we got near our bed he would cry. So, I took him outside and he was so happy looking at the stars and the moon. Eventually, after staying outside for a bit....and petting the dog for a bit







.... we were able to settle back into bed and he fell asleep. He woke and he was back to himself.


----------



## DuckyTate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganbaby*
Ducky, I remember being shunned and bullied as well in my teen and preteen years. I just didn't fit in. I was an outcast.

I was outcast and called names and it was even more hurtful to me because I could see right through people to what was really hurting them.
I cut many classmates to the quick with words after they called me names, I could comment on the real pain in their heart.
After the first few time I told the kids who called me names that it was not their falt that their Dad's left their families or that the pet they had lost still loved them, all of my classmates grew to fear me.

I have never once in my life felt like I fit in.

I see it as a blessing that none of my children stand out in this way, but since my Grandmother did I am already worried that my grandchildren (years from now) will be challenged with these issue.

After years of hurting because of the indigo side of me I have learned to shut it off.


----------



## Jude Rose

Hi all-

Just want to poke my head in and say hi. I'm an Indigo and pretty sure there's a sumpin cool growing inside me right now.









I may not fully engage here at this group until the babe is born, but I just wanted you all to know there's another like-minded mom out there who is so happy for you all and your awareness. Ignorance IS NOT bliss!

I waited to become pregnant until I really felt I had a grip on my old issues and cut my old karmic ties (typical angry anti-establishment Indigo). Now I'm 34 and calm, peaceful, and finally have a grasp on patience. I know that the child who chose to be with DH and me will take advantage of our spiritual and creative natures. I can't wait to see what happens in this next awesome chapter. I know I know, I co-write it, but I like to write in a few surprises.









Love and Light,
Jude


----------



## veganbaby

Awww, Ducky I am sorry you shut that Indigo out. It is a beautiful gift. I hope you decide to reconnect with your true nature.
I have always been strong spirited and did not care that I stood out. I was proud that I did not conform to my mates.
You are welcome here with open arms and open heart.
Peace and love,
Cyn


----------



## captain crunchy

You know jude, it is funny -- Bailey came to us the exact opposite way. Through carrying her inside me and birthing her, through her exsistence and communication with me that she was ready to *come on down* (like the price is right







jk) , I was healed from my *issues*. In other words, where you felt it was right for you to wait until you were more calm, patient, at peace, serene (which is amazing) -- I was still muddling through all that and Bailey magically healed me. Yes, some issues still remain ---- I like to think of it like she got rid of all the baggage but I have to find somewhere to dispose of it still







---

I think children like ours are healers in so many way --- yes, the amazing stories of physical, tangible healing like the example kateSt gave of her breast infection and the example Majikfaerie gave of her child healing herself (or something else healing her milk allergy) are awesome --- but there is another healing these children seem to be working on with everyone they meet, most notably their parents if their parents are accepting of it -- soul healing.

I tell my mom she (dd) heals me by her very presence. In other words, I don't put this unspoken pressure on her to *fix* me or to *love my problems away* or anything like that... I just felt a peace when she came to us that I had never known. It is difficult to articulate, but you mamas probably get it









On the indigo matter --- you know, I had the same experience as Ducky had different times growing up with regards to seeing into people. I really lashed out at a lot of people and used their own (unspoken) pain against them in retaliation for them hurting me. That was wrong and I have seeked forgiveness from my personal God for that. I am sorry you shut it out Ducky and that it hurt you -- as hurt as I was from seeming like I never fit in, I eventually did fit in, with myself, with a close group of friends, --- I really blossomed into my own when I followed The Dead on their 95 tour the whole summer (I was just barely 18)... I didn't even like the band _that_ much truthfully, but the *culture* and the people... *wow*... I bet there were many many *indigos* there... or something... but I really felt at home and everyone was truly a friend.

I still am not sure if I am what is called *indigo* and my daughter is what we call *crystal* -- I did some reading up on it today and it seems I certainly fit indigo almost to a tee in many areas.... but she seems pretty indigo too.... is that possible? Can you be crystal and indigo or something?

I didn't have that much time to read, maybe you all can enlighten a bit









Thanks


----------



## greanmama

Yes, KateSt. I do believe the same being and I feel her presence. I have found this very reassuring. If I'm crazy -- then leave me be. I like it.







:

ooh, Ducky I can relate to this in so many ways. I came off as a know-it-all when I really wanted to be a save-you-all. I just knew things and felt things and could see where things were headed and really went thru quite a bit of pain figuring out how to work with that. I struggle regularly with this. I was never able to shut it off. I hope that the path you chose for yourself has helped you and healed you.

I did "use" all sorts of things (achievement, drugs, sleep, food, etc) to depress my over stimulation and over sensation of living. It was very freeing to realize that my compulsiveness got me thru dealing with that until I was ready to face it and work with it. Working with it released me in so many ways.

I too had my son after working on alot of my "stuff" but he has healed me in so many ways both in preganancy/labor and mothering/loving him. Mostly he has been a mirror. If I love who he is and I want him to love who he is -- it turns out I had to love who I was. That was really hard. Especially the sensitivities that he had. He and I also share deeply passionate living. We swing deeply into all of our emotions. And when I wanted to help him cope, I learned to cope. It has been amazing. Kind of a combination of Jude Rose and CCrunch. I like when you said, "just being in his/her presence heals me."

I would like to talk more about gently guiding our children and things that we've done to help them. I really love that idea of taking my son outside when he has night terrors. I also had someone do energy work on our house. And even my husband who acknowledges all of this but doesn't participate -- started to see some things. That helped us. We all feel better here now.

Also, wondering how you mamas are schooling these babes?? We did a year of Waldorf (too much money and too many social issues with the parents so we left) and then we did 2 years sort of of preschool/daycare with a good friend in the neighborhoo who provided a very waldorf type environment. She closed for good last week. So now we're keeping Q home for Kindergarten. I feel like my boy will wilt under the public school system.

BTW today is his 5th birthday (my 6th Birth day







). And he was a delight to celibrate over the past few days. I told him "thank you for choosing me and your poppa" and he said "oh, mama. I love you. I knew your skin would feel the best!". Yummmmmmm!

Thanks.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Very interesting! I know my DD has *something*, she sounds similar to many of the other children mentioned.

I haven't read all of the thread, but I have two questions: Can Indigos lose their qualities and then regain them? Can a person evolve into an Indigo?


----------



## Jude Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofPunkiePie*
.

I haven't read all of the thread, but I have two questions: Can Indigos lose their qualities and then regain them? Can a person evolve into an Indigo?

Hmm. Those are interesting questions. The first one I think is easier to answer. All of us here were born a certain astrological sign, right? Well, each sign offers a set of personality traits and also issues. Eventually a person can become able to work through those issues and no longer be ruled by them.

I think the same can be said about the Indigo energy. I'll take the anger issue, since that's the one I know inside & out (







). People who know me now would never dream that I have had the capacity for extreme rage. That I was judgmental to the extreme and contemptuous of pretty much all of society. Those qualities are not exactly lost in me, they've been transformed into a more evolved dynamic. Every 'negative' trait has a counterpoint.
anger/forgiveness
judgement/unconditional love
even being super psychic is countered with being grounded.

(I'm kindof making these up as I wrote, so feel free to pick em apart







)
So back to the question "Can an Indigo lose their qualities and regain them", sure. I regress on the society part all the time, for example, getting P.O.'d at the lack of world peace and all. But the whole point of experiencing the gamut of emotions in life is to become better at compassion and being able to completely empathize with others no matter where they are on their path. So I guess my point is there is no right or wrong, there simply IS.

That's what I think is the primary lesson the Crystals have for us. That life is a measure of experience. It's about the Being not the Doing. We're all interconnected so peace within creates peace throughout. It's actually so simple, yet so hard because we're all programmed to do do do.

**********

As for the other question, here is my *opinion*. I believe we're all complete and perfect at some level. That level is an interdimensional one because perfection cannot be contained in this one dimension. Therefore, even if one wasn't born with the Indigo aura and the karmic ability to release karma at will, they still can evolve themselves to a point where they can tap in to their Highest Selves-the perfect aspects on themselves- and 'pull down' the Indigo energy. I hate rules, so to me that is absolutely possible. I can easily see other Indigos saying that is not possible.

I had a thought while i was writing. A lot of Indigos have no idea that it's so easy to release old karmic ties and heal their past, be it past experiences, or past lives. I mean, it's really easy for Indigos to do this compared to non-Indigos. All you do in Intend it and maybe perform a little ceremony so your sub-conscious knows you're serious. Anyhoo, I just wonder if greanmama and captain crunchy had that ability 'triggered' when their lovely Crystals were born. Crystals are born with zero karmic ties and baggage. The bliss that they are because of it could've been the catalyst to release the last of their mama's ties.

Just thoughts.


----------



## captain crunchy

Quote:

I would like to talk more about gently guiding our children and things that we've done to help them. I really love that idea of taking my son outside when he has night terrors. I also had someone do energy work on our house. And even my husband who acknowledges all of this but doesn't participate -- started to see some things. That helped us. We all feel better here now.

Also, wondering how you mamas are schooling these babes??
Well happy birthdays greanmama!

I wanted to touch on these questions. Our daughter had a short period of night terrors, and I found what worked for her was her deep connection (and me and dh's) to music. Her night terrors only happened over the course of a couple of weeks here and there (none for a long time thankfully).... and what I found helped was I would create as close to a "womb" environment as possible....

I would take her into our bathroom which has no window and a loud (but soothing) exhaust fan which sounds like what I imagine the womb sounds like. I would hold her very close to me in a newborn cradle position and sway her in a rhythmic pattern while singing to her songs which I specifically sang her in the womb --- it seemed to really help and she settled very quickly....

What also seems to soothe her when she is in an overwhelming environment is that she likes me to reassure her of the feelings of others. Like she will point to people when we are out and say "sad" or "happy" or "prouuu" (proud) or "rushh" (frustrated) or "siiihhh siiihh" (excited) and it seems to soothe her when I validate and recognize and repeat the emotions of others she is trying to express to me. It seems she feeds off of the energy of others (I think most of us do on some level) -- though I admit it is a little embarrassing when someone looks perfectly happy and she is telling me they are sad (and I believe her)









On the schooling issue, we plan to practice radical unschooling. I trust that she will learn what she wants to learn, how she wants to learn, when she is ready to learn it. She has already taught me so much and she is not even out of diapers, so I am secure that is the best path for us.

She is extremely social though and seems to really crave people and their energy/company, so I will have to be mindful of gettng her involved in things she both enjoys and gets to be surrounded by other children. I don't feel school is the best environment for this.


----------



## KateSt.

Beautiful posts Jude Rose (I read it twice!) and Capt Crunchy. I only have a moment, but wanted to wish Greanmama a happy birthing day and her son happy birthday!!
We also plan to unschool.

Hopefully will have more time to write later....


----------



## KateSt.

I'm back. Oh, let's see...there's so much I want to respond to...
Firstly, I'm envious of the mamas who've worked through their issues prior to or shortly thereafter their babies were born. I *thought* I'd worked through all my major issues -- and I have come a long way-- but being a mama brought some things to the forefront that I thought I'd resolved. Mostly I find myself trying to shed some of my behaviors and tendencies inherited from my mother.







: I still have some work to do regarding being more patient and flexible. I'm getting there. I had a recent visit home which was quite eye-opening. Seeing how my mom behaved toward my 4 year old neice and my ds was a bit disconcerting to me. She was so concerned about "things" and "cleanliness" and "control" -- she put these things ahead of the children's self-expression. They weren't hurting anyone or making any messes that couldn't be cleaned up, yet she stifled them, disrespected them. She loves them, but in an authoritarian sort of way -- which I guess just goes with her generation.

She thinks I put no limitations on ds just because I let him do little harmless things like paint with a carrot dipped in salad dressing or draw with a crayon on the easel instead of the paper!







I didn't quite realize how much of a "no-environment" I grew up in.







It's a wonder I'm not struggling more!

So, in a round-about way, I guess I'm sort of answering the questions MommyofPunkiePie asked: Yes, I do think it's quite possible-- and probably VERY probable for an Indigo to lose and then regain their traits. I think many indigos lose their traits due to certain upbringing or circumstance, and then if they're open to it, may find themselves coming back to their authentic selves due to some transitive experience.

And not only do I think people can evolve into Indigo -- I think they're *supposed* to, if they allow themselves. We ALL have the ability to have certain gifts, if only we believe we're capable and worthy. I also think it's most likely a goal for Indigos to evolve into Crystals. I believe that's one of the goals that Crystal children have for us -- to bring us up to their level of love and compassion. In some of my readings I've come across this -- it's called the "transition" from Indigo to Crystal, and it can be quite uncomfortable because it opens us up so much, making us very vulnerable. I do believe that my ds has helped me quite a bit on my own transition. And this comes full circle to my first couple of paragraphs. I believe part of my transition involves shedding these self-limiting behaviors inherited from my mother. I have to recognize these issues are NOT really MINE, and I don't need them anymore.

Jude Rose, I took your advice and had a small ceremony releasing any old karmic debt and bad energy. I think this is a good start. Thanks for the suggestion!

Well! I guess that's it for me tonight! It's quite therapeutic getting this all down. Thanks for reading.


----------



## majazama

hey yall~ I'm definately an indigo child. What to change the world. I have been told I am a star person, being descended from the stars. I looked it up, and this is what I found about that.... http://www.crystalinks.com/starseeds.html Pretty cool, eh?


















anyways, feel like joining this tribe. Kindred spirits.


----------



## ericswifey27

May I join you to read? I am not indigo but am curious about what it means/entails...


----------



## majazama

So I should do an intro.... I too, was really bullied and shunned in school, but I survived it. I wish I hadn't been forced to go to school, but oh, well, that's in the past.

When I was a little girl, I had 3 imaginary friends. They even had names. My mom also told me that I would say "IT's purple/blue/yellow today", like every day was a different color.







We lived REALLY far up north, lucky me. We lived close to the arctic circle for awhile. I was born in northern B.C., too. To I feel I have northern energy.

During grade 6-12 I had a close friend, my only friend, and she betrayed me so harshly, that I'm still getting over it. Long story short, she stole my only and first boyfriend, and they ended up living together, she dropped out of school to be with him, and they never told me anything, just cut me out of their lives. That sure sucked shit.







: After that I went nutz, threw away allallall of my precious things, and did lots of unhealthy things. I went nutz again after 9/11, thinking it was the NWO, or something, but things didn't change. So I had babies, and now I feel a lot healthier than I have in the past.

I have had many experiences with "healers"/psycics, that I am very wary of that type of person now, even though I am probably one myself. I don't think they should be believed in every thing they say about you. They all have their issues that affect how they perceive what they perceive.

I always loved babies, and animals like you wouldn't believe. I would give up anything to take care of a baby when I was a child. I always thought I would be the best mother ever (hah). I am sad that I lost that passion, through being forced to go to school. But maybe it will come back again, when I'm old. Don't get me wrong, I love my kids, but I don't feel like I have as much energy for it, as I could, or should have.

I will go on and on some more, later... have to go be a mommy.


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Amy, Welcome. Of course you may join us!

Jaz!!! So happy to see you over here!! I LOVED that link you attached. It spoke to me sooo much -- I can't even count how many shivers I received reading some of that content. Especially about the number 11 -- I've been told recently (by dreams and a psychic) that 11 is a signal for me. I hadn't been able to find a lot of good info about that until this site. And I LOVED the descriptions of what happens to you when your "frequency" is changing -- this is the "transition" I was speaking about.

I totally agree about being wary of certain psychics. My first reading was with a very gifted woman. She had a peaceful energy about her and her readings with me, dh, and ds were right on -- it was quite remarkable. (This was just about 5 weeks or so ago.) Then we went to a psychic fair and had 2 other readings that were less than impressive. The other psychics has so many unresolved issues (both dh and I easily picked this up) that their judgement and clarity was clouded during the readings. One of the readings was about 40% accurate, the other was just a bunch of fluff.
It was a good lesson for us. Psychics are just regular people too, and if they have "stuff" that's unresolved or not being worked on, it affects their accuracy no matter how gifted they may be.

Anyway, Jaz, I"m so sorry you had to go through such a harsh betrayal. How horrible! I loved the description of the rest of your childhooh, though. I just recently saw something on TV that talked about how some people see the colors of numbers or letters or even musical notes. How cool! Do you still see them?

Thanks again for that awesome link -- going to read some more!


----------



## majazama

thanks, kate, for your warm welcome. You are always so sweet.







I loved reading all of peoples posts on here... and look forward to hearing more.







I'll share more too, when I have more time.

I don't see the days as colors anymore, but I'd love to be able to have those gifts back. My mom is pretty open to esoteric stuff, and was reading shamanistic/energy healing books when I was a little girl, back in the 80's. I feel like I chose my parents. I think they are the best







My dad is 6 ft. 4, carpenter, who wanted to save the world when he was younger, but got caught up in stuff. So we are happy that now my brother is carrying on that energy ( major anti-establishment/dumpster-diving/anarchist/corporate-dissolver) I love my family~









oh, yeah, I should mention, my kids are probably crystals, though I don't know as much about that, as I know about the indigos (I have the book). They are opposites, H was a SUPER quiet baby, like NEVER cried. S is a real sensitive thing, and was a lot more high needs. H used to do this thing where she would touch her forehead to other peoples foreheads, at about a year old. They aren't advanced in language, writing, or stuff like that, but they sure like to shake things up!! maybe they are indigos like me?


----------



## KateSt.

Interesting link about transitioning from Indigo to Crystal:
http://www.starchildglobal.com/starchild/crisis.html


----------



## KateSt.

Oooh, here are some cool stories, too. One of them reminded me that we've had a real lightbulb problem since ds was born -- sometimes we'll have 3 go out on the same day.









http://www.crystalchildren.com/life_stories.htm


----------



## majazama

Ha! Once a light bulb EXPLODED, when I went downstairs to do the laundry.


----------



## Fiestabeth

When my mom and I and my dd are all in the car together, street lamps will pop as we drive by. One time three lamps went out as we passed under them, within just a few minute time frame. We just giggle because it happens so often.









I am really enjoying this thread. I posted a blog awhile back about seeing people as colors. Just thought I was weird...yesterday dd told me about feeling a sense of deja vu all the time because she dreams things and then they happen within a day or two.

The link about transitioning from Indigo to Crystal was really fascinating. I have experienced most of the things on that list, but it was most intense from late 2001 through 2002. I had a couple of panic attacks, and had never experienced them before (or since). Also have experienced a definite increase in psychic ability and awareness, and disrupted sleep patterns. Very interesting...


----------



## majikfaerie

HI everyone,
I just have to share, I'm totally in shock (you'd think with my dd I'd be used to it by now, but still, I have the chills)

We just went for an evening walk, and my dd (3yo for the newbies) started talking about how when things die their spirit leaves their bodies. We talked about it a bit and I mentioned that some spirits might be born again into new bodies.
Then she said, "oh, like me"
I was mildly surprised, but tried not to show it and casually asked if she remembers where her spirit was before she was born.
she said
"I was a girl, and old old old one, and I went in the water and I was in the water and I was coughing because of the water and then my spirit went out of my body in the water."







:

so let me take this moment to tell that my dd is really NOT a "water person". she hates going into the water at the beach or rivers, lakes, baths, showers... she will NOT let her head get wet. the most she will do is splash her feet, and she can go for days without a bath. I never felt like pushing her, just accepted that she's not really into water and figured that she'll grow out of it as long as I dont push her and make an issue of it.
Well, when she said this, I just got CHILLS. it really explains so much.

When she said it, she was so factual, the same tone of voice that she would use to tell me what she did during the day at grandma's house or something.


----------



## WuWei

This book, of the same title, is well researched and documented about Children's Past Lives:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/055357485X

Here is the author's story of her son's past life memory: http://paranormal.about.com/library/.../aa032502a.htm

This is CPL Research Center: http://www.childpastlives.org/

Pat


----------



## oldmama44

The lightbulb phenomena is so trippy. I have had all kinds of electrical problems as I grew up. Digital watches last me only about 6 months before they stop working. Anything with a crystal in it is fair game, so quartz watches are just as bad! My cell phones never work properly, either. The signals always go in and out, even when i'm near a tower! Batteries? I replaced my cell phone battery twice, and it stll can't hold a charge for more than 4 hours...My son used to lick the terminals of 9 volt batteries, and create
what he called "shockers" when he was a young boy. He loved to feel electricity coursing thru his system and would remove the power cords from my appliances, plug them in to outlets directly, and cross the wires to feel the jolt. We lost our second apartment's wiring in the living room because of his experiments. He did things that only someone like Nicola Tesla would do-
very scary experiments that defied logic. Now, he's 20, and tells me that he had a guide who told him to do these things to teach him how not to use electricity. The very first time he did anything, it was to take my car keys and stick them in the plug in his bedroom- there were twoaluminum keys on this keychain, and they were fused together from the heat- he flew across the room and hit the closet door on the other side. I was standing right in front of him when it happened.He only got a blister on his thumb! He said his
guide threw him across the room. About 6 years later, when he had mastered the ability to talk clearly and tell me what had happened. this young man has ASD, manifested as Asperger's Syndrome. I hate the labels... He is an extraordinary person, very complex and hard to understand at times, and then he has an amazing grasp of who he is and why he is here. I had a dream that he was a scientist in Atlantis who got too big for his britches, and lost his life in the explosion that resulted from experiments gone awry. He reincarnates
and tries to rectify his mistakes in one lifetime after another, but never is able to attain the glory he had in Atlantis because he has to help the souls he inadvertently damaged with his ego. when he has completed his task of restitution from one lifetime to the next, he will be able to go back to God completely. Each lifetime has been a terribly difficult one for him, with many bitter lessons, and his ego still needs to learn how to surrender. It is my job to guide him, and he is doing really well now. He finally accepted the fact that
he needs to learn electronics from the ground up, and is taking his first fundamental electronics class at a community college near my house! He can go to school there all day,and have dinner with me in the evenings- it's within walking distance from my place. These souls have the ability, despite their physical problems, to be able to manifest whatever it is they need for themselves, whether it's special schooling, understanding parents and teachers, living circumstances, etc. They have a divine mission, that's for sure. OM44





















:


----------



## majazama

my mom has gone through lots of watches, cameras, and the like. she doesn't even try to use them anymore!!. Things that she doesn't touch very much are usually ok, like our old 1985 tv, and VCR that I've inherited









I'm quite skeptical about all ths stuff, but at the same time, I believe it, YK? I don't want to put energy into things that turn out to be diddly-squat.

I think I'm a new soul on earth. I've got a lot to learn.









I don't know about my kids past lives, but when H was born (immediately after coming out) I felt like she was some kinda buddah, cause she looked like one, all purple and fat.







S might have been an animal, cause shes such a freak.







(you know how some kids arch their back when angry? well, Sasa has that down, and on top of that, shes got my super-flexible gene. She actually made herself into a complete circle today, backwards, at the fall fair, after eating tonnes of candy, which she's sooo not used to)


----------



## zoe398

I've been away, checking in from time to time here. I'm glad to be back and reading all the new posts. I do have a question fr those of you who are now adults.....

My DD is what you could possibly call OCD. I call it passion. BUT, what concerns me is that her intense need for stimulation could potentially be cause for concern later. Someone posted earlier about this desire along with their ostracization causing them to turn to drugs, alcohol, etc. Those of you who had parents who nurtured your unique spirits, what did they do? If you were ostracized, what would have you like to have seen differently?

I want so much to provide a strong foundation for her and to nurture her personality and spirit. I told her the other day that I see her as she is and will always love her. She giggled and it seemed as if her soul filled...like she was saying "finally! she gets it!"

anyway, any thoughts are much appreciated.
namaste~


----------



## captain crunchy

Hi! Just checking in with a *light* story... during my birthing experience my midwife was amused when two of her flashlights with fresh batteries died -- she kept saying "your birth energy is breaking my flashlights woman!!!"


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoe398*
I've been away, checking in from time to time here. I'm glad to be back and reading all the new posts. I do have a question fr those of you who are now adults.....

My DD is what you could possibly call OCD. I call it passion. BUT, what concerns me is that her intense need for stimulation could potentially be cause for concern later. Someone posted earlier about this desire along with their ostracization causing them to turn to drugs, alcohol, etc. Those of you who had parents who nurtured your unique spirits, what did they do? If you were ostracized, what would have you like to have seen differently?

I want so much to provide a strong foundation for her and to nurture her personality and spirit. I told her the other day that I see her as she is and will always love her. She giggled and it seemed as if her soul filled...like she was saying "finally! she gets it!"

anyway, any thoughts are much appreciated.
namaste~

Do you feel yor DD is a "crystal" child? How old is she, and does she go to school?
Growing up as an indigo child, myself, I was always alone in school, reading under a tree when everyone else would be playing sports (I hated sports with a passion)... I needed a lot of support at home, cause I didn't have friends at school (except for that one girl, who I didn't see outside of school). My mom did the best she could, as a single mother. She once got me a "big sister", through the big sisters association.. I don't know if you have things like that in the US, though. I was also close to my grama and grampa, and I'd visit my dad occationally (he lived in the yukon then, so didn't see him often) and I had my brother, who I fought with quite a bit.
Whne I started to make more friends, I actually became an anti-drug spokesperson, to the new kids coming to the high school. And then about a year and a half later, I was stoned at school quite often. hehe. I was just smoking pot, and I found it very mind expanding, and it really helped me to discover my creativity, and see the world for what it really was. I think pot was a good thing for me (I was 15, when I started) I did mushrooms once too, and that was even better than the pot!! I'd say to stick with the natural stuff, and you should be ok. Acid, and chemicals are bad, not made for *people*, but I belive in nature having a reason it provides natural substances to get high on.
But I'm guessing this "advice" is probably way off base? you kid is probably 6 Yo, and you can't imagine her doing drugs.







: Just know that pot and shrooms are good, when used properly. I wish I had been more open with my mom about my drug use. She did tell me once (and my dad too, actually) "don't do acid", and I did, probably cause they didn't say much more than that. If they say "don't", do anything, I wanted to do it, to rebel, YK?
I think the main thing is to have a strong relationship with your kids, so they're not going off onto the street to buy pot (like I did sometimes, and I think back to it now, it was probably laced with crap :eww)

I don't know if that's helpful at all. I'm a dork, maybe I misinterpreted what you said. and I'm running out the door right now, so I am just writing whats on the top of my head.


----------



## zoe398

No, I totally appreciate your insight. Yes, I do feel like DD is a "crystal". I posted a bit about her in post #27. Thanks for your post. I look forward to more.


----------



## ericswifey27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth*
yesterday dd told me about feeling a sense of deja vu all the time because she dreams things and then they happen within a day or two.

This used to happen to me very often as a child through late high school/early college. Then it stopped, until last week when I had a deja vu moment again.

Does anyone know what causes this phenomenon? I never knew other people experienced deja vu so much. I always got blank looks when I said that I had deja vu experiences.


----------



## eco_mama

Hey Mamas -

I believe my dd is a crystal child. And also my ds.

I've heard of the Indigos before but didn't really know much about them. We moved to California and 2 people that met our dd (I was pg w/ ds @ the time) mentioned to me that they thought she was a crystal child. The woman, Diane, gave me a website to look up because she REALLY felt that dd was a crystal. So, I checked out the site and was kind of in awe. The description of a Crystal is pretty much exactly my dd. Especially her BIG blue eyes!







: But she is very loving and caring and loves meeting/talking to new people. And she definitely is in tune w/ her "intuition." She seems well beyond her time. Very intelligent. Everyone who meets her is just totally taken aback by everything she says/does.









Now my ds..even though he's only 2 months old. I just feel like he's a crystal babe. When I look in his eyes, it's like he's looking right in my soul. His eyes are so penetrating, like he knows what I'm thinking. And I REALLY believe that he understands SOO much of what I say. It's like he is already well beyond his years....

Perhaps they get a bit from their father. He has had dreams that have come true after he has them. Especially pertaining to big events. Like weather, the government, etc. If he thinks something isn't quite right about something...he's usually right. He'll start having the same dream over and over and eventually..it either comes true, or it is true already but he just hasn't learned of it.


----------



## Brasilmom

Hi all,

My dd is only 1yo. I am not really sure about all the indigo/crystal children. I read some of the postings and links,a nd my dd has some of the "traits". Let me say, she has big bright eyes, almost like handmade; she is yet to speak; she studies people very carefully before volunteering a smile or anything. Sometimes is almost embarassing as she stares at people without any facial expression. She understand our talks and is really in tune when we ask her for things in her hands. She is very tender and calm. She has a rather large concentration spam, and sometimes lasts a long, long time "reading" books or magazines. She turns the pages over and over and point to the words and "read" them. Is there any other sources I cold check on to find out more? All I am thinking is that if she is a crystal/indigo child, I sure hope to be able to understand nad help her develop her intuition.

Thanks for any help and for having this thread!


----------



## eco_mama

I always thought that when you have deja vu, it means that you must have experienced that same thing before in a past life or something. Well, if you get it while doing something.

Sometimes I get deja vu while I'm talking. And I have to stop for a moment and I think to myself, "I KNOW I just said this EXACT same thing before!!" And sometimes it bothers me because I can't remember!!









That just my take on deja vu. Anyone have any real info on it? I'm curious.


----------



## oldmama44

I have had some similar stuff happen to me-I get a feeling like I'm in a tunnel
and everything that's happening has happened before, like a video on rewind over and over again. It happens in cycles- I'll have a cluster of these episodes, and then it won't happen again for a while. I used to freak out, but now i just go with the flow. In high school, it would happen to me in class,
and I was so paranoid back then, that i was afraid someone had slipped me acid in my lunch- the psych said that maybe i was borderline schizophrenic,
because I was seeing things when it happened. I didn't go back to her. I managed to survive being the butt of everyone's jokes in hs, even tho it was Waldorf, there were still a lot of very cruel kids there from PS who got kicked
out and were sent to waldorf to straighten them out. Today, I think we have these deja vu things because we are presentient, clairaudient and clairvoyant
and our abilities sometimes play tricks on us if we are not aware of their power.Anyway, just a thought...OM44







:







:


----------



## majikfaerie

I know I experience a lot of dejavu and I often have a feeling of 'knowing' what will happen or what people will say. I sometimes hear people saying something before they say it.
One time I has a terrible nightmare that there was a big storm and a tree in our back yard had fallen on my sister. I was trying desperately to get her out from under the branches...
but I was woken up by the telephone ringing.
It was my mother, and immidiately I told her about my dream, I was really upset about it, it had seemed so real.
After I told the dream to my mother, she was just silent. I asked her what was wrong and it turned out that she was calling to tell me that a branch from the big tree in our yard had fallen on my sister and she needed me to drive them to the hospital








My sister was fine, just scratches, but still, it was shocking.
I dont think I'll ever get used to such things happening.


----------



## eco_mama

Wow.


----------



## KateSt.

Hey Mamas, A lot to catch up on!

Majikfaerie and OM44, I always really enjoy your posts!

Zoe, it seems to me like you're really in tune with your dd. I think if you keep the communication open and unconditionallove available you'll help her steer a clear course. It seems you do that already.

Okay, my take on Deja Vu:
Before we come to earth in this lifetime we all make "soul agreements" or "life charts", planning our souls journey in this particular body/personality. I've read (and believe) that when we experience a deja vu moment, it's the souls recognition of writing that particular moment/experience in our life chart. In essence, Deja Vu is a signal/affirmation/validation that we are following the course that we had originally set for ourselves. Deja Vu, in my opinion is a great thing! When it happens we can feel confident that we're on the path that our soul is meant to be on. That's what I believe and that's what I'm sticking to!









Welcome new mamas! I'm so glad you found this thread!

Here are two books by James Twyman I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED! The second one really helped me excel my metaphysical journey (just becuase some of the info I felt I was really meant to read).
http://www.amazon.com/Emissary-Love-...e=UTF8&s=books

http://www.amazon.com/Messages-Thoma...e=UTF8&s=books

These might help with some extra insight.


----------



## eco_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Deja Vu is a signal/affirmation/validation that we are following the course that we had originally set for ourselves. Deja Vu, in my opinion is a great thing! When it happens we can feel confident that we're on the path that our soul is meant to be on. That's what I believe and that's what I'm sticking to!










That's acutally really interesting. I've never thought about it that way before. And it does makes sense, if you think about it.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

I do experience a lot of deja vu. As a matter of fact, last night I was chatting with someone I hadn't seen/spoken to in about 14 years, and there were several times over the course of our conversation where I just knew what he was going to say--and he said it. I had a friend in high school, and we were so connected that we would finish each others' sentences about 80% of the time.

I also used to have dreams that would come true the next day. They were mostly about death, but when I woke up the next morning, I would find out that the person in the dream had died.

I am an old soul. I have had better relationships with people who are older (sometimes much older) than I have with people who are my age or younger.

I believe that I have some Indigo traits, but lost them on the way. I am slowly regaining some of those traits, and I think that becoming a single Mother has helped me on this journey. I feel the need to present an enlightened self to my daughter. A lot of the parenting choices I have made so far have been truly from my gut (or maybe from a past life I have lived?). I was all set up to me that *mainstream Mom* but all of that totally goes against what I just *know* is right.


----------



## eco_mama

I've had moments throughout my life where I'll think something was gonna happen or somebody was gonna say a certain thing....and it happens. And then I think to myself, "Man, I totally called that!"









Strange.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*
I've had moments throughout my life where I'll think something was gonna happen or somebody was gonna say a certain thing....and it happens. And then I think to myself, "Man, I totally called that!"








Strange.


Yeah, me too! The person I have the biggest connection of "finishing scentences with" is Dh. We are always about to say something and then before one can spit it out, the other says it. Somewhere on the early pages of this thread, someone mentioned something like divine partners, or soul partners.....That is definately Dh and I.







I have a similar connection with a very good friend I've known since 3.....I think the same of her, definately someone that I've been with for many lifetimes.

Re dreams revealing truth: Dh had a dream several years ago that his grandmother had died, and she came to say goodbye to him. He was woken by the phone ringing and it was his mother. Before she could say anything, he said to her "I know mom, I know grandma has died", and his mother just began to cry.

Re past lives. My boys haven't said anything to me specifically, but, a good friend's daughter was really verbal early on, and told her that she used to have very dark skin, and was a man....and she was in a big fire, and went back to Yaweah. The family wasn't especially spiritual, and had never referred to God as Yaweah before.
I'm a very firm believer in reincarnation/past lives.....and I think it is something very special to have a child remember theirs.

Quote:

Okay, my take on Deja Vu:
Before we come to earth in this lifetime we all make "soul agreements" or "life charts", planning our souls journey in this particular body/personality. I've read (and believe) that when we experience a deja vu moment, it's the souls recognition of writing that particular moment/experience in our life chart. In essence, Deja Vu is a signal/affirmation/validation that we are following the course that we had originally set for ourselves. Deja Vu, in my opinion is a great thing! When it happens we can feel confident that we're on the path that our soul is meant to be on. That's what I believe and that's what I'm sticking to!


Completely agree on the soul agreements/ life charts. Never thought of Deja Vu as a reminder of our path.....but that seems to make some sense (or at least resonates with me!!)
I experience DejaVu like someone else said, periods where several episodes happen all together (maybe over several days) then nothing for a while.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofPunkiePie*
I do experience a lot of deja vu. As a matter of fact, last night I was chatting with someone I hadn't seen/spoken to in about 14 years, and there were several times over the course of our conversation where I just knew what he was going to say--and he said it. I had a friend in high school, and we were so connected that we would finish each others' sentences about 80% of the time.

I also used to have dreams that would come true the next day. They were mostly about death, but when I woke up the next morning, I would find out that the person in the dream had died.

I am an old soul. I have had better relationships with people who are older (sometimes much older) than I have with people who are my age or younger.

I believe that I have some Indigo traits, but lost them on the way. I am slowly regaining some of those traits, and I think that becoming a single Mother has helped me on this journey. I feel the need to present an enlightened self to my daughter. A lot of the parenting choices I have made so far have been truly from my gut (or maybe from a past life I have lived?). I was all set up to me that *mainstream Mom* but all of that totally goes against what I just *know* is right.

Two of my best friends are 70 and 83!







I've always gotten along better with older people, too. My dh thinks it's weird, as he prefers a group of his peers.

I also have had dreams when people die. Most recently my grandfather passed away last December, and just like Earth Angel's dh, I knew before my dh passed the phone to me that morning what had happened.

Three times just recently I have picked up the phone to call my mom and she's been on the line! The phone will not have rung yet, and I get confused when I pick it up and there's no dial tone.







She and I are very close.

About past lives, M used to cry for her real mom, and real family, which was hurtful to me at the time because I didn't understand. Finally one day I asked her about her real family and she said they lived in a pink house. She quit talking about them when she was around 3 1/2.

As pp's said, I also experienced a lot of deja vu throughout high school. I wonder why? Maybe it's a glitch in the system, like in The Matrix.







No, seriously I don't know much about soul agreements or life charts. I'll have to look it up. I'm going to the library today....any book recommendations? Must reads?


----------



## eco_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earth Angel*
Re past lives. My boys haven't said anything to me specifically, but, a good friend's daughter was really verbal early on, and told her that she used to have very dark skin, and was a man....and she was in a big fire, and went back to Yaweah. The family wasn't especially spiritual, and had never referred to God as Yaweah before.
I'm a very firm believer in reincarnation/past lives.....and I think it is something very special to have a child remember theirs.

Wow. Ya, I definitely believe in past lives.

Question: What do you think about fears/phobias? Like when someone has a fear of something since very early on. I've always been afraid of deep water. Like, being out in the ocean and not being able to see what's under me. So I kinda think (in a way) that perhaps something (tragic) happened to me in my past life that had to do w/ deep water.

But I don't know because alot of people have very similiar fears. Like heights, snakes, spiders, etc.
Anyone have any takes on fears?


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*
Wow. Ya, I definitely believe in past lives.

Question: What do you think about fears/phobias? Like when someone has a fear of something since very early on. I've always been afraid of deep water. Like, being out in the ocean and not being able to see what's under me. So I kinda think (in a way) that perhaps something (tragic) happened to me in my past life that had to do w/ deep water.

But I don't know because alot of people have very similiar fears. Like heights, snakes, spiders, etc.
Anyone have any takes on fears?


I kinda think the 2 could be related for some (like majikfaerie's daughter's fear of water and then her revealing her past life story), and for others they could be manifestations of other things.

I think interpretation of some of these things is so individualized and there can be no one "catch all" way to look at things like fears, dreams, etc. They mean something so different for each of us.

I think though, that if you have that thought/hit/instinct about yourself and where your fear may come from, that there is a distinct possibility that you may have experienced this in some other life/incarnation.....but thats just me


----------



## KateSt.

Earth Angel, I love the quote in your siggy!

About past lives and phobias -- ever since I was a little girl I was terrified of high bridges. It was awful, and I didn't have any rational explanation. When I became pregnant, my fear all of a sudden vanished and hasn't come back. I figure I must have died on a bridge in a previous lifetime before I ever bore children -- it's really amazing to me how terrified I was before, and now we can be halfway over a bridge before I even realize it. The past life explanation is the only one that makes sense to me.

Fiestabeth, Sylvia Browne talks a lot about life charts in many of her books. I think Brian Weiss does too -- he wrote "Many Lives, Many Masters." I think even John Edward does. Some of my favorite metaphysical books, though, are Shirley Maclaines! I loved "Out on a Limb," "Dancing in the Light," and "The Camino." I don't care what the critics say about her, I really enjoy her books! Richard Bach's "Bridge Across Forever" and "One" are also very good. I know I've read a ton more but these are the ones that come to mind right now.

Yes, dh and I have a definite telepathic connection. It still amazes me how often it happens that we have the same thought or know what the other is thinking -- it's daily thing. Very cool. And some of our best friends are 65.









About dreams, my first prophetic dream was when I was 16 and my grandfather came to say goodbye to me the night he died. Since then I've had many, many prophetic and informative dreams. I consider my dream-time to be an important part of my education! I feel my grandfather gave me a gift with that first dream--I'm very thankful to him.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Earth Angel, I love the quote in your siggy!

Yeah, It encompasses a lot of whats been in the forefront of my mind lately, and especially since finding this thread









Have you ever listened to any of his music? He is definately a system busting Indigo!! I think a lot of musicians, especially those that use their music to promote social change are often tapped into the spiritual realm in a major way.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Fiestabeth, Sylvia Browne talks a lot about life charts in many of her books. I think Brian Weiss does too -- he wrote "Many Lives, Many Masters." I think even John Edward does. Some of my favorite metaphysical books, though, are Shirley Maclaines! I loved "Out on a Limb," "Dancing in the Light," and "The Camino." I don't care what the critics say about her, I really enjoy her books! Richard Bach's "Bridge Across Forever" and "One" are also very good. I know I've read a ton more but these are the ones that come to mind right now.

Yes, dh and I have a definite telepathic connection. It still amazes me how often it happens that we have the same thought or know what the other is thinking -- it's daily thing. Very cool. And some of our best friends are 65.









About dreams, my first prophetic dream was when I was 16 and my grandfather came to say goodbye to me the night he died. Since then I've had many, many prophetic and informative dreams. I consider my dream-time to be an important part of my education! I feel my grandfather gave me a gift with that first dream--I'm very thankful to him.

Thanks for the recommendations! I did read one of John Edward's books, can't remember which one.

My grandpa came to me to say goodbye too. It was a beautiful dream. My grandma, whom I never met, (she died of leukemia at age 47) was sitting on a bench with a huge smile and expectant look on her face. I came near and said, "You're waiting for him, aren't you?" and she simply nodded, without really acknowledging my presence or averting her gaze. I then turned and saw Grampa, and he was just glowing, grinning from ear to ear. I said, "I love you, Grampa, you've been a good Grampa to me." He said, "I love you, too, Hijta." In my dream I didn't witness the surely joyous reunion of my grandparents, but the obvious joy on their faces was so comforting. He and I were very close. I gave the eulogy at his service. I've really been missing him lately.


----------



## majazama

wow, that's amazing about your grandparents coming to visit you before they die. I wonder if that will happen for me one day. All my grandparents are still alive, which is quite rare!


----------



## eco_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earth Angel*
I kinda think the 2 could be related for some (like majikfaerie's daughter's fear of water and then her revealing her past life story), and for others they could be manifestations of other things.

I think interpretation of some of these things is so individualized and there can be no one "catch all" way to look at things like fears, dreams, etc. They mean something so different for each of us.

I think though, that if you have that thought/hit/instinct about yourself and where your fear may come from, that there is a distinct possibility that you may have experienced this in some other life/incarnation.....but thats just me









ya. i see where you're coming from.


----------



## Fiestabeth

I just had a really cool realization. Sorry if it gets a little lengthy while trying to explain. So I went to the library today, and looked up some books (including Sylvia Browne, KateSt.







) but all the ones I was interested in were checked out. So I started just walking up and down the aisles, just browsing, and thinking it was kind of a silly way to try and find something good to read. I came across a few goddess books, and I am having a goddess party this weekend for my favorite females, so I picked one out called _The Goddess in Every Girl: Develop Your Teen Feminine Power_ by M.J. Abadie. I'm obviously no longer a teen, but I thought it might still be applicable.

I started reading it tonight, and as I am new to more "pagan" streams of thought, I learned some cool stuff. I knew that the moon was a goddess symbol, but I didn't know that the serpent is "a most potent symbol for the way of the goddess, and represents the life cycle of birth-death-rebirth."

A few years ago, while struggling with infertility, I had a very vivid dream of a beautiful, chubby baby girl. She was beyond cute, and smiling and babbling, and happy as could be, sitting amongst flowers. I smiled and cooed at her, but I wanted desperately to hold her. Every time I reached down to take her in my arms however, she hissed at me, and opened her mouth to reveal a forked, serpent's tongue. She continued smiling and babbling, though, even as she hissed. She was happy throughout the dream. I, however, was quite taken aback, but continued to try and hold her.

So I have remembered that dream, because it was so vivid, and when my daughter S was about six months old, I knew that she was the baby from my dream, and it bothered me because I had always seen snakes in a negative and not positive light. The end of this long story is that I was delighted to learn about serpent symbolism tonight, and while I still don't completely know the meaning of that dream, I am glad to not think of it so negatively now.









(I would be happy to hear any insight anyone has on the possible meaning of that dream. I'm thinking that maybe it was simply S' way of letting me know she was coming, and the snake part simply had to do with being a symbol of her rebirth. I had the dream several months before I conceived.)


----------



## majikfaerie

I have a similar experience with 'meeting' my dd before I concieved.
I had been dreaming one night that I met a young blonde girl, and she was so happy and shiny, full of light. we were laughing together, I was so happy, my tummy jumping like I was on a roller coaster, and I had the most amazing joyous, orgasmic sensations throughout my body. It was so wonderful.

It turned out that I was laughing for real, not just in the dream, and after I woke up my boyfriend told me I had been laughing like crazy in my sleep and woken him up, and at the time our whole tent (we were camping) was filled with a bright light, as if it were full moon, but it wasnt.

I knew that it was the spirit of a child wanting to be born through me, but at the time I really didnt want a child, so I made some rituals and meditations, asking the spirit to wait until I was ready.

I felt the prescence of this spirit many times over the next couple of months, but I was always focussing on not getting pg. Only when I arrived to Amsterdam after hitchhiking all the way from Cape Town , South Africa (yes, really, I travelled overland all the way, except for a short jump over the mediterranean) which was a 10 week non-stop journey. I arrived into dh's arms, totally exhausted and not paying attention to my body or the fact that I was ovulating.

We concieved that night, and I dreamed again of this spirit girl, but for some reason (she tricked me







) I didnt try to keep her out, I was just to exhausted, and happy to have arrived after such a long and (wonderful but) arduous travel.

So I got pregnant, but at least I got to 'meet' her first.


----------



## Cougarmilk

It's weird, but I don't care what age a person is. Is that reflective of a "type?" There are times when I really have no clue how old someone is.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie*
So I got pregnant, but at least I got to 'meet' her first.









So cool!


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie*
I have a similar experience with 'meeting' my dd before I concieved.
I had been dreaming one night that I met a young blonde girl, and she was so happy and shiny, full of light. we were laughing together, I was so happy, my tummy jumping like I was on a roller coaster, and I had the most amazing joyous, orgasmic sensations throughout my body. It was so wonderful.

It turned out that I was laughing for real, not just in the dream, and after I woke up my boyfriend told me I had been laughing like crazy in my sleep and woken him up, and at the time our whole tent (we were camping) was filled with a bright light, as if it were full moon, but it wasnt.

I knew that it was the spirit of a child wanting to be born through me, but at the time I really didnt want a child, so I made some rituals and meditations, asking the spirit to wait until I was ready.

I felt the prescence of this spirit many times over the next couple of months, but I was always focussing on not getting pg. Only when I arrived to Amsterdam after hitchhiking all the way from Cape Town , South Africa (yes, really, I travelled overland all the way, except for a short jump over the mediterranean) which was a 10 week non-stop journey. I arrived into dh's arms, totally exhausted and not paying attention to my body or the fact that I was ovulating.

We concieved that night, and I dreamed again of this spirit girl, but for some reason (she tricked me







) I didnt try to keep her out, I was just to exhausted, and happy to have arrived after such a long and (wonderful but) arduous travel.

So I got pregnant, but at least I got to 'meet' her first.










That is an amazing and wonderful story!! I bet your dd loves to hear it.


----------



## KateSt.

Here's another good link;
http://www.reconnections.net/more_children_oneness.htm
Talks a bit about age in the beginning of the article -- don't know if this is what you were referring to, Cougarmilk.

There is A LOT of interesting info on this site and his star children site.

Fiestabeth, what a great revelation!

Earth Angel, I've never heard his music, but I'm intrigued...

Hope all you Mamas are doing well.


----------



## DuckyTate

Still reading.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:

Earth Angel, I've never heard his music, but I'm intrigued...
Let me preface by saying..... I'm a music person, it is one of the ways that I connect....and also release!!









Michael Franti's band is called Spearhead, and his story is kinda interesting (www.spearheadvibrations.com....I think you can find his bio there somewhere???). He is very political in his lyrics, as well as his life. He organized the 911 festival Power to the Peaceful, 2 years before the tragedy of 9/11/01. He chose the date to bring awarenes to the "emergency" of addressing things like our political system, our educational system etc. Then, 2 years later, "9/11" happened, and it has grown since then. It is a free festival in San Franscisco's Golden Gate Park (ETA it is actually this weekend.....I just glanced over at the calendar!!)
He also recently released a documentary called "I Know I"m Not Alone" in which he and several others went to Iraq and Israel/Palestine and just talked to the people, with music. It is a very powerful movie.

Anyway, he is a songwritger that to me, expresses some very powerful ideals through his lyrics.....Ani DiFranco is another one for me. And also, someone else said it on this thread, and I agree, The Grateful Dead. I think they had a big part to play in helping a lot of people break free from many of the current "systems" that are in need of repair currently ( They for sure did for me







It is through them that I was initially introduced to many of these ideas being expressed on the thread here). Unfortunately the Dead aren't around anymore







, but the music did truely "play the band" and they affected soooooo many for the 30 yrs they were playing.

To me, these musicians (and others) have taken on a large role with regard to the changes we all will experience in the future. They help us to feel that we are not alone in our views (with their lyrics/music), their concerts bring/have brought many of us together, and they themselves, put their hearts out there for all of us for no reason but the love of their fellow humans and the love we all have for music.....I think that is so powerful!!!









You can download some free Spearhead (and lots of other fabulous bands) shows here








www.archive.org


----------



## DuckyTate

As music goes traditional Irish and Scotish Music speaks to my heart in a way that touches my soul.
There have been times when I thought a soundtrack to life would help it all make more since too.
I think DeJaVu is an opening to see deeper in to a given situation, not so much what has happened already but what COULD happen next if you choose to change or controll a moment.

Reading this post has convinced me to open myself up wider than I have been allowing myself to be open for the past ten years.


----------



## majazama

there is sooo much inspirational music these days!!

If you can handle hiphop's power I suggest this band called immortal technique.

Curtis Mayfeild is what I'm listening to right now. hes so awesome


----------



## MrsMike

I haven't been able to read these post for a few days because my home computer is old and feeble. I wanted to pop on and share a story with all of you.
Last weekend, dh and I took David to the park. We encountered a deer on the path ahead of us. We stopped and took a few slow steps, so we wouldn't scare her. She stopped and looked at us. David began to laugh, coo and reach out towards the deer. The deer actually took a few steps towards us, then stopped and bowed her head down 2 or three times. I sincerly believe that my son and this deer were having some sort of connection. Eventually, she walked away to graze. We walked further down the path and saw more deer, including that one, all of whom just stopped and watched us. None of them raised their tails or gave any other signs that they were afraid of us. So cool.
I also wanted to mention that I, too, grew up as an outcast. I hardly had friends and was shunned in school. I'm going through the same thing now with work. I never thought to connect it with being an indigo, though. Duh on me.


----------



## KateSt.

Jenn, What a beautiful story about your ds and the deer! It's good to see you back!


----------



## KateSt.

Earth Angel and Jaz, Thanks so much for the music suggestions. I'll definitely look into them! And Jaz, I like your siggy---that's EXACTLY how I feel.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Jenn, what a cool story. I had an experience with a female orangutan at the zoo. S was 3mos, and I needed to nurse her, so I sat down on the step in front of the orangutan enclosure, with my back against the glass. I was sitting there a minute, then my SIL turned toward me with wide eyes. She said to look behind me, and I glanced back, and there she was, looking over my shoulder at S nursing. We made eye contact, and I know people will say I'm insane, but I swear she smiled at me (and I smiled back)! She sat and watched S nurse with the most serene look upon her face. I felt that if the glass wasn't there she would have put an arm around me. I've had a couple of similar experiences with gorillas at two different zoos. I am so sad for them to be in captivity and it seems that they sense my empathy. One silverback made eye contact with me then placed his hand on the glass, and didn't move it when I placed my hand against his.

I'm going to go re-read the music suggestions and look them up on itunes!







My two brothers are in a band called Mestizo and they have been enjoying some local success lately, which has been cool. My younger bro writes most of the songs, and he swears he's not an emotional person, but strong emotion goes into his lyrics. The songs Runaway, Can't Wait, and Welcome You move me everytime I hear them. Can't Wait makes me cry all the time.







If you'd like to check them out, their website is http://www.mestizorocks.com.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Kate, I just read your birth story.







Made me tear up - how beautiful! Both of mine were so disappointing (hospital - emergency c-section second time). I am happy you had such a wonderful experience, though!


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Earth Angel and Jaz, Thanks so much for the music suggestions. I'll definitely look into them! And Jaz, I like your siggy---that's EXACTLY how I feel.

the quote in my siggy is from the band Immortal Technique's lyrics. I should warn you that they swear a bit, but I get CHILLS listening to it.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth*
http://www.mestizorocks.com.

I only listened to two of the songs, but they are really good! Just the type of music to relax to.

As soon as *Can't Wait* started DD said, "Daddy." Very strange, since she doesn't know her father...


----------



## kyndmamaof4

So many posts, hope I can read them all, but I have gotta teel yall...I come from a family of women who just feel things, and kinda know things...To my knowledge, there are no men who have this, until my children. My DH asked if I was pregnant like a couple of days after I conceived, and he was right, I _just knew_that he would be a boy...and he was. My DH was buying hot wheels from the minute we found out for sure that I was prego. I have been dreaming about our daughter, since the time I was prego with #1, and she is #4, and looks just like I dreamed. DS#3 is very intuitive, he just turned 2, and rarely speaks. I noticed one day in wal-mart, we were grocery shopping, and he wasn't quite a year, and I was having one of those days, where nothing was going right big kids were in meltdown mode, and I was there too, and suddenly DS#3 just hugged me so tightly, and then gave me this look, like everything was going to be OK. I was floored. He was able to do in a glance what I needed, without effort. I saw on a site, that was reccomended in the beginning of this thread about their eyes, and I see it too. It seems like they are pools of blue, that go on forever.

I have to tell you that I saw the intro to the thread, and I thought oh boy here we go what kind of hokey crap is this? then I started to read...OMG _this is us_UNbelieveable!!! I always knew that there was somthing diffrent about us, now I see that there is a name for it. AMAZING

I have ALWAYS believed that DH and I found each other for a reason, and our children seem to be a hybrid of our individual gifts, and now it makes so much sense. I'll be back when I have more time...TTFN, Kaara


----------



## DuckyTate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog*
Is there anyone who believes in this phenomenon who does NOT believe *their* child is one of the special ones?

ME ME ME!

None of my four kids show any signs and this is a comfort to me.
My GrandMother felt the same comfort that none of her nine children had such gifts.
She welcomed me (her grandaughter) as a fellow indigo. Out of all 30 of her Grandchildren I am the only one who ever connected with her on that level.

I say with confidence that my children are outside of this path. I am just as confident that my Grandchildren will walk the indigo path with me.


----------



## kyndmamaof4

does anyone know about the smell of roses when there aren't any? That happened to me for about a year during one of my pregnancies(sp?) I remember my mommom saying somthing about it when I was little, but now I forget what it means. I figured that some one here must know. TIA, Kaara


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofPunkiePie*
I only listened to two of the songs, but they are really good! Just the type of music to relax to.

As soon as *Can't Wait* started DD said, "Daddy." Very strange, since she doesn't know her father...

Wow!! That is just fascinating. Kinda gives me chills, because my bro wrote it when our family was going through trauma on account of my father. I seriously can't listen to that song without tearing up. We're all just as close as ever now, but it was a hard and emotional time a few years back. Your dd must be very intuitive!


----------



## oldmama44

Hi, Friends...
It's been a while since I posted anything here, there has been too much happening in my life lately...About two weeks ago I had s vision about my mother being trapped at my sister's house in Marin, where my sister was not letting her have any peace. My sister and I have become very distant because of her treatment of me. I had to walk away from caring for my mother because she made my job a living hell. my mother is a very sick woman and my sister doe not have the skills or professional training I do to be a halfway decent caregiver, and her lack of wisdom and her choices led to my mother's being hospitalized two weeks ago, around the same time I had the dream. I t turns out that Mom got an infection from being neglected and not being properly cared for. i am not close to my mom now as a result of many years' abuse on her behalf, even when I cared for her and saved her life, and she will be going home to stay yet again with my sister, and she will eventually die from one of these neglect-based infections (this one damaged her heart irreparably)that should never have happened. I didn't mean to unload on y'all, but there's a bit of history here- I saw all of this happening when I was a teenager in a vision! I told my mother that I knew how she was going to lose all her freedom as an older woman and she just scoffed at me, like she's done a thousand times before...Why don't our loved ones listen to us!? Anyway, about smelling roses- this means that there's someone visiting you from the spiritual world, a person who really loved you, and they just want you to know they're ok.It can also mean the presence of angels, who linger around and among us to protect and guard us. When you smell roses,
see it as a blessing. I always get incredibly emotional when this happens to me, and it happens quite often!














OM44


----------



## Fiestabeth

This is probably better suited in Spirituality, but I can't get in there yet (







: ) so I'm seeking advice from the wise mamas here. I'll TRY not to get too lengthy. Where do I start?

Okay, during my last pregnancy (so two years ago), my IL's started having M over for sleepovers, and they always wanted to have her on Saturday so she could go to church with them on Sunday. I didn't like it at all at first, because I really missed her, and I felt like they were stepping in and trying to parent where they felt there was something lacking in her upbringing. So she spent every other Saturday over there for a few months, but then I dropped it down to once a month, and gave the excuse that the weekends are our family time.

Dh and I have talked about it a lot, and we are in agreement that his parents are trying to bring her up "in the faith," since we have chosen not to do so. We have talked about it with her, and let her know that while we want her to spend time with her grandparents and we are glad that she has fun while she is there, we are not comfortable with her going to church so often. And we told her that if at some point in her life she chooses to follow the tenets of Christianity that is fine, but we don't want her to choose it because it is the only thing she is exposed to (like us).

So over the summer I let her spend quite a few weekends over there, and she really has a good time, and she does enjoy church, but I know that it is mainly a social outlet for her. But now I kind of want to put a stop to it, because lately I feel that she is beginning to believe everything she hears there. However, I don't want to make her upset, because she does enjoy it, and I don't want to create an US vs. THEM atmosphere/controversy for her. But I also don't want her to keep going and let them make her believe that her own parents are heathens. I'm feeling like I'm going to harm her one way or the other!

So, WWYD? Thanks!!

ETA: Oldmama, I'm really sorry about your mom!! (I didn't mean to totally ignore your post and go into all my own petty problems, it was just heavy on my mind tonight.) Hugs!


----------



## majazama

Fiestabeth~ maybe she could just spend friday nights? are the grandparents retired? If so, then she could spend thursday and friday night, instead of friday and saturday night. just shift it a bit, and hope no one notices.


----------



## majikfaerie

Oldmama, sorry to hear your having a rough time.
I know when I was growing up my grandmother came to live with us, after her husband died. She had alzheimer's and no one else in the family wanted to care for her, so my mum took her in, and I was left to care for her most of the time (from the age of 10), as both of my parents worked 50 - 60 hour weeks. I'm sure she suffered a lot, and I know I did suffer a lot, and I often felt we had some kind of connection, even though I resented her and that I had to care for her to the point of hate. Eventually she was put into a home (after a few years, and not before I was in therapy







) and when she died, I *knew* it. I had gone to work feeling sad and guilty and was emotional for no real reason. When the phone rang I knew it was my mother telling my grandma had died.
So even though my grandma had really crappy care, there wasn't really much choice than to go into a home.

Its really hard to see someone being mis-treated, but in the end, sometimes it's best to step back a ways and accept that it's their lot, and a choice, on some level. Otherwise we eat ourselves up in all the hurt and worry and guilt and blame that we dont deserve.


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Mamas, I was gone for a couple of days and there's so much I want to respond to! I'm going to try to address everyone in order...

Fiestabeth -- I loved your zoo stories! I've heard a few similar gorilla stories from other nursing mamas. Makes me want to go to the zoo! Thanks for your kind words about my birth story. Sorry about the situation with your parents and your dd. I'd feel exactly the same way. Is Mamajaza's suggestion feasible? If not, maybe you could talk to her after church service, ask her what she learned, what she thought about it, and then assure her that Christianity is ONE view point, and there are many others. Talk to her about your view point, and then ask her what hers is? Ask her if there's things she agrees about with the church's interpretation of God and Jesus, and if there's things she disagrees with. Let her know it's okay to disagree with some of the things the church says and still enjoy going while respecting other viewpoints. I guess that's what I'd do, but I imagine it's quite a tough situation! Good luck and please keep us posted.

Kaara-- welcome! I also thought this was pretty fluffy when I first heard of it, but then when it describes your family what can you do but don on a fluff-suit!







Your family sounds amazing. I agree with OldMama44 about smelling roses -- it either means you're being visited by a departed loved one or your angels are letting you know they're around. I was told by a psychic that when I smell roses it means my grandmother is around me. Pretty cool.

Mommyofpunkiepie -- I got shivers reading your post about your dd saying "daddy." Wow....

Duckytate -- you're one of 30 grandchildren!!!! Wow, again!

OM44-- I'm sorry you're having a tough time with your family.







I agree with Majikfaerie's words, though, that maybe you have to step back and accept their lot. I struggle with this a lot with my family! The only thing that has helped me let go a bit is believing that maybe my family is working out certain karma issues from past lives, or even the present life. I read about one case in particular of a woman who was totally dependant on others for the last few years of her life--up to the point where she couldn't feed herself or go to the bathroom. The daughter of this woman asked a spirit guide why her mother chose such an existence, and the guide told her that her mother was actually accelerating her karma. The mother was one who took care of everyone in her life to a fault and never let anyone do anything for her, so instead of coming back in the next life as someone dependant on others she (subconsciously) chose to finish her life this time around as an invalid who had no choice to depend on others for all of her daily needs. She was finishing a lifetime's worth of karma in a few short years. I thought that was pretty powerful. I don't know if it pertains to your situation at all, but maybe.
I (up until very recently) used to get very frustrated wtih my parents financial difficulties. Then I read that sometimes people "choose" to be poor in one lifetime because they were rich in other lifetimes and abused their wealth and/or power. Maybe it sounds strange but it's the only way I"m able to come to grips with some of my family's choices.

Speaking of past lives -- I'm reading the book Scubamama recommended, "Children's Past Lives," and it is fabulous!! (Thanks Pat, you always seem to come around at the right time bearing messages for me! My very own on-line angel!







) It's a MUST READ for all the mamas on this list! I really believe it's opened another door of my life-purpose. Okay, off to read some more! Glad to be back!


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama*
Fiestabeth~ maybe she could just spend friday nights? are the grandparents retired? If so, then she could spend thursday and friday night, instead of friday and saturday night. just shift it a bit, and hope no one notices.









They do both work, and I've offered for her to spend Friday night, but they are quite open with the fact that they want her on Saturday night so they can take her to church. Now that summer's over it will only be once a month or so that she is going, so I'll just try Kate's recommendation of really keeping an open dialogue with her about what she's learning and how she feels about it. I don't necessarily feel that church is going to do major harm, I just don't want her to get a sense of being brainwashed.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
The daughter of this woman asked a spirit guide why her mother chose such an existence, and the guide told her that her mother was actually accelerating her karma. The mother was one who took care of everyone in her life to a fault and never let anyone do anything for her, so instead of coming back in the next life as someone dependant on others she (subconsciously) chose to finish her life this time around as an invalid who had no choice to depend on others for all of her daily needs.

Wow, that is so totally my grandmother! She spent her life in devoted "service" (more like elegant slavery







) to her husband, who was a polititian and highly respected member of society. She was the lady of the house (a 3 storey mansion in an exclusive area) but in a time when the family didnt have paid servants. She had 5 kids born within 7 years (!!!) and then adopted war orphans from Vietnam. She recieved an MBE (a high honour from the queen) for her work with the war effort, and with orphans...

She also raised her children (my mother included) with a strict "Victorian" attitude - even in 1971, my mother was not permitted to go to her own 21st birthday party, because it was 2 days before her actual birthday, and she wasnt yet 21, and therefore no allowed to stay out past 10pm without a chaperone !!!







:
Also when my mother was having problems with her periods, (age 19) she went to a Dr, and he discovered that she honestly didnt know the first thing about the "facts of life" except that "women bleed and dont talk about it!" so he gave her a book... she showed the book to her mother, and her mum threw it out, shouthing "half of this rubbish you dont need to know till after you're married and the rest you dont need to know at all!!"







:







:







:
At least my mum made an effort not to bring me up like that!!


----------



## DuckyTate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.*
Duckytate -- you're one of 30 grandchildren!!!! Wow, again!









Well that is just the way things worked out on my Mom's side of the family. As I get older is seems to be less andless important, as we all grow apart.

My oldrest son is the oldest of my GrandMothers 24 Great Grandchildren. My kids do not know any of the others in their generation because of how my cousins and I have grown apart as we have grown older.









`````````````````````````````````````````````````` `````````````

OK now I would like to share something that happened between my Grandma and I this last week. She is busy working hard recovering from a stroke in a rehab nursing home. Most times when I talk with her it is on the speaker phone of a family members cell phone with everyone in the room listing. It feels terrible to have to talk to her that way.
I called when none of the family was there and a CNA answered the room phone she said she would hold the phone to my Grandma's ear for as long as she could. I agreed to speak up and not to talk for to long. I said hello and started chattering and holding back tears for fear of this being our last real conversation before she passes away. Grandma worked hard and managed to say, "Listen to me." After that I said yes and calmed down she struggled to get the words out of the half of her mouth for about three minutes then when I was calm I could hear her voice as clear as ever ringing in my heart. As long as I answered out loud the CNA held the phone. Grandma related many issues and feeling to me. She poured her heart out to me speaking stright to my heart, with the help of the phone. I was a bit shocked that she told me my cousin K---- has a infant daughter she belives is also a indigo.
She said so many things I needed to hear and quite a few I was hoping not to hear.
The one thing I did not understand was her asking me to "Listen for her at dawn."
Does anyone else have a special bond to other indigo's at dawn?
What should I do to listen for her then?


----------



## KateSt.

OMG, Duckytate-- I got so many shivers reading your post! How wonderful to have had such an opportunity with your grandmother. In reference to her "listen for her at dawn" request, I believe dawn is the most ripe with metaphysical activity. I've heard it has something to do with dew aiding in metaphysical vibrations/frequency/electricity (moisture is a conduit for the paranormal which is why you hear so many things occuring during rainstorms or fog). The "witching hour", for lack of a better term, is actually not midnight, but from 3am-5am. I'm not an expert on this, but this is what I've heard.
So maybe between this time period she'll contact you in dreams. I have a feeling your indigo traits are just itching to come out! I know you're wary about it, but it may be a very good thing! And maybe you'll find support in your cousin? I hope so. Love to you and sending light to your grandmother.

Majikfaerie -- Your mother sounds like she's done a fantastic job with you considering her role model! Wow!


----------



## zoe398

Wow....I'm just awestruck at your stories. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Damali

Very inspiring


----------



## ericswifey27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth*

I'm going to go re-read the music suggestions and look them up on itunes!







My two brothers are in a band called Mestizo and they have been enjoying some local success lately, which has been cool. My younger bro writes most of the songs, and he swears he's not an emotional person, but strong emotion goes into his lyrics. The songs Runaway, Can't Wait, and Welcome You move me everytime I hear them. Can't Wait makes me cry all the time.







If you'd like to check them out, their website is http://www.mestizorocks.com.

Thanks to you, I've got them playing on my laptop right now







Beautiful music! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## majazama

I remembered today that I'd like to mention my friends band, for really moving, evolving, strong, intelligent music.....

The Wassabi Collective
- they have opened for Spearhead, and will be opening for Bedoin Soundclash


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27*
Thanks to you, I've got them playing on my laptop right now







Beautiful music! Thanks for sharing!

I'm so glad you like it!







Their music is probably a little more inspiring to me because I am usually aware of the angst that spurs the lyrics.







But I'm fairly picky when it comes to music and I just enjoy theirs so much, regardless of being related and all.


----------



## Wild Flowers

Someone mentioned indigo childern to me awhile ago at a playgroup. We were talking about how my daughter imaginary friends aren't so imaginary. And today, I had extra time on the computer, both of my girls slept in and I found this post.
Natalie definately fits the crystal child. She was a late talker, though I never realized it. I remember my husband coming home one day and trying to figure out what she wanted. We never had a hard time communicating. But we had to fight through the whole thing with speach therapy. I found it kinda funny, the speach therapist after a few months never had any problem understanding her, but when I took her into another therapist, she couldn't understand her. But everyone comments on her eyes, which are just insanely beautiful. And she is always giving hugs and love to everyone. And when you get to talking about her friends, shehas had imaginary friends for a very long time. I remember her playing hide and seek when she was 18 months. I had dreams, when we lived in that house, of a small girl, that is who I think she was playing with. She also loves rocks, like it is a little funny to see her obbsession with them. She always tried to give people certain rocks too. We also joke that we live in a musical. We sing instead of talking often. I think I am slightly indigo. I have always had dreams. Soemtimes they weren't about much, but I knew I had to talk to the person who I dreamed about. It is harder now that I am an adult. I don't feel right anymore calling up a friend and say, hey I had a dream about you, what's wrong? My friends when I was much younger thought it was neat that I knew when something was wrong, now its just freakish... Maybe I just don't have the right friends now. I have always been called Pollyanna, because I see things that I want to change. But everyone was so negative when I was growing up, I think it got me very down. I am trying not to be that way with Natalie. I want her to think she can make these changes. We are homeschooling, but Ihave a question for those who homeschool, do you have problems? Like, Natalie has no interest in alphabet, numbers or even shapes or anything like that. But we got a Time LIfe series on freecycle, thinking it would come in handy with all of her questions. Well, for example a few nights ago, we had Ecology. And it talked about how certain plants are native and why we should keep these plants native and not introduce things thta need special care blah blah. And we were talking about it after and she totally got it about keeping things natural and where they belonged. She understands the respect that we need to have for the earth, but getting her to count to 10







: I am not so worried about it right now, she is still really young, I let her take the lead, but when she gets older I am afraid that I won't be able to homeschool her because she isn't learning what she is susposed to. Sorry this post is very rambled, it is just kinda neat to see that other people have childern like this. We have always known Natalie was special. Oh, and I think the child currently in my belly is one also. I am pretty sure this is a girl, and I see her in my mind. I started having dreams about her right after ovulation. I do have a problem Her name is Gwendolyn. My husband doesn't like this name. I have never felt this strogly about a name before. But I really can't figure out how to connvince him
I haven't had a chance to read all the pages, but I am looking forward to when my kids are sleeping


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VnJW*
We are homeschooling, but Ihave a question for those who homeschool, do you have problems? Like, Natalie has no interest in alphabet, numbers or even shapes or anything like that. But we got a Time LIfe series on freecycle, thinking it would come in handy with all of her questions. Well, for example a few nights ago, we had Ecology. And it talked about how certain plants are native and why we should keep these plants native and not introduce things thta need special care blah blah. And we were talking about it after and she totally got it about keeping things natural and where they belonged. She understands the respect that we need to have for the earth, but getting her to count to 10







: I am not so worried about it right now, she is still really young, I let her take the lead, but when she gets older I am afraid that I won't be able to homeschool her because she isn't learning what she is susposed to.

We are unschooling, and it sounds to me like your children could benifit from this too.
I think the first step is to let go of the notion that your children wont learn "what they're supposed to".
'Supposed to' according to whom?
Your kids are already showing that they learn without being "taught" and they learn avidly when they are interested in something.
I'm really certain that even if your dd cant count form 1 to 10, she will learn it when she wants to.

Can you imagine that you were sick for some reason, and skipped a year of school? Say the 6th grade? You never 'caught up' on this work, you just simply *Never* learned it.
Now do you think if you came across something from that year that was missing in your education, and it was interesting to you, could you learn it? by yourself? how long would it take?
Maybe you didn't miss any school, maybe you just forgot something you did learn (and lets be honest, we all forgot about 90% of what we 'learned' in school, right!







)
Perhaps it was even something tricky, like the basics of algebra. could you learn it now, if you wanted to? Could you have learned it at any age if you decided you wanted to? Or in another 10 years time?
Of course!
And so can your children.
Trust them! Try it.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wild Flowers

I am not worried about it now, We are unschooling. We learn about what she wants. I am just wondering how it happens when she has to take the standardized tests/get yearly evalutations. they don't start until age 8, it is just something I have been thinking about. I guess this belongs more in the homeschooling forum, but since ya'll had childern more like this, I was wondering if you had come across this. We already had to fight with her doctors over the speach thing. I just really don't want to have be fighting for the right to homeschool her the whole time too.


----------



## Earth Angel

I was going to say unschooling too! After reading this thread, it spurred my interest, and seems to go along with the ways we work with our boys on things anyway. My oldest is currently attending a Waldorf kindergarten class, but that isn't going to work for us forever. Looking into unschooing (at least right now) it really seems like it is what would work for our family.....and sounds like it might work for your daughter as well.

These are 2 of the sites in my VERY new search







that have been helpful. I'm not all the way through either of them, so can't vouch for them fully, but there is a lot of good info so far!! Also, just googling unschooling you will come up with a good bit of info, as well as looking over in the homeschooling forum of MDC.

http://sandradodd.com/unschooling
http://home.earthlink.net/~fetteroll/rejoycing/

ETA Oops, guess we posted at the same time.....and it sounds like you've prolly already gotten a lot of this info. But, I also wanted to say though that I'm in a state (Maine) that also has yearly evals required for homeschooling students. I've been lurking at an unschooling support group on yahoo for my state, and they all say their kids have no problems with the yearly evals. It is something I'm looking into more, but it was nice to hear that it wasn't an issue for these families at least.

re the name thing.....have you tried letting your hubby know just how strongly you feel that Gwendolyn is her name?? I think it is a lovely name BTW









Ducky Tate, that is a wonderful story about you and your grandmother, and ditto on the shivers when reading it! I bet she was very grateful to get that time to talk to you. Have you found her at dawn? I hope so, it sounds like you both have such a strong bond and connection.


----------



## DuckyTate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earth Angel*
Ducky Tate, that is a wonderful story about you and your grandmother, and ditto on the shivers when reading it! I bet she was very grateful to get that time to talk to you. Have you found her at dawn? I hope so, it sounds like you both have such a strong bond and connection.

Not at all, but before I am awake I dream of stories she has told me over the last 30 years.
Could this be what she ment?














:


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VnJW*
I am not worried about it now, We are unschooling. We learn about what she wants. I am just wondering how it happens when she has to take the standardized tests/get yearly evalutations. they don't start until age 8, it is just something I have been thinking about.

You can contact local homeschooling groups regarding the specifics on testing. It varies so much by state. Our state has specific national tests, but parents "administer" them. I know that there is no set grade level at which a child needs to be tested in our state. And there is no "progress" that needs to be proven. So, it depends a lot on your state. You might also just ask in the Homeschooling forum. Also, see if there is a state unschooling group that can help you. I see a lot of inaccuracy represented by the school-at-homers about "state requirements" that are actually just "recommendations". We radically unschool also.

I believe the key is not to introduce the School System into your lives if you can avoid it. Some states require local oversight of homeschooling families. Some don't. Frankly, I wouldn't want to live in a state that required "approval" to homeschool. We just have to register and meet some very minimal documentation requirements.

Pat


----------



## majikfaerie

Yeah, it seems like this is getting more into the realms of the homeschooling thread.
I just wanted to add that while Sandra Dodd and Joyce Fetteroll's websites are fantastic resources for unschooling (i can offer a LOAD more if you like), these individuals can be a little dogmatic, and there are other perspectives too. try a search in yahoogroups for unschooling (but watch out, Sandra Dodd owns and moderates a LOT of the main lists and she can be very... strict)







:


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
Yeah, it seems like this is getting more into the realms of the homeschooling thread.
I just wanted to add that while Sandra Dodd and Joyce Fetteroll's websites are fantastic resources for unschooling (i can offer a LOAD more if you like), these individuals can be a little dogmatic, and there are other perspectives too. try a search in yahoogroups for unschooling (but watch out, Sandra Dodd owns and moderates a LOT of the main lists and she can be very... strict)







:


Oh I totally agree!! Thank you for saying that!! I just figured I needed to take the stuff I'd read so far with a grain of salt







I subscribed to the local unschooling yahoo group just last week and there was this whole discussion (like a few 100 posts) about how 1 mamma got rid of her TV (she was actually really psyched about it and felt it was good for *her* family ) and so many of the other posters attacked her saying she was just so wrong in that decision. I almost unscribed right there, but figure there will be good info, even in the past topics.
The philosophy behind unschooling is great though, I think my kids would really respond well to it, and I think that Dh and I would work well with it too. Do you have any advice for other not so "dogmatic" reads







.....maybe I should PM you....this is so way off topic


----------



## majazama

Its funny you are all talking about unschooling after I posted the link for my friends band, as he was totally unschooled! He's got some awesome parents, doing CLW, GD, and everything 23 years ago.

I think hes a testament to how unschoolers get to where they need to be, without being schooled.


----------



## majikfaerie

I just started a new thread unschooling indigo/crystal/rainbow children
so come on over if anyone wants to continue this discussion, and keep the current one on more "indigo" stuff. if not, or if everyone is fine to let the thread go as it is, fine too!


----------



## Sasha_girl

This thread is fascinating. In retrospect, much of what I've read here makes sense with my youngest. natural parenting did *not* come naturally to dh and I; it wasn't until I had a miscarriage and became pregnant again that we evolved from fairly authoritarian parents to the ones we are today. I mean, everything about us changed while I was pregnant. Obviously everything in our older two children's lives changed as well.

It was like before we were four people living together. His birth made us a family, a unit. He made us evolve.

There is so much about him...I won't bore everyone here with descriptions, but let's just say that I'm sitting here having epiphanies and wishing that my dh was home to gab to about it (he's at work, dangit). So much of this stuff we've talked about, how strange it all fit together, without ever thinking of *why*, you know?

Wow. It's like I've just came home.

This thread is awesome.


----------



## KateSt.

Sasha-girl, Please bore us with the details!







That's what this thread is all about! Your son sounds amazing and I for one, would love to hear more.







Welcome!

VnJW-- welcome to you, too! We are unschooling here too.

Yes, EarthAngel and Majikfaerie, I've been a bit turned off by some of the strictness of some unschooling point of views and sites. I truly don't understand why we have to compartmentalize things into "yes, THIS is unschooling," "no, THAT'S not unschooling." It seems silly and trivial to me-- and it completely misses the point, in my opinion. When people take such stern stances it seems so exclusive and "clique-like." I think the whole idea should be of tolerance, open-mindedness, and a respect for others who are doing things *similiarly* to you, despite the small differences.

And now that we're really talking, I feel the same way about certain unassisted homebirth point of views. Just because I had an unassisted homebirth with no one (midwife) present, doesn't mean that I think that's the ONLY way to have an unassisted homebirth. I think that anyone who has had a birth where they have been uninhindered by a medical person (even if they were present) has the right to say they had an unassisted homebirth. Why do people get so caught up in "THIS is they ONLY way to do it!"? I once heard a saying "There's more than one way up a mountain," and I truly believe that even if I have to remind myself often.

But now we're waaaay off topic!









Majikfaerie, off to check your thread right now!

Duckytate-- I do think you're picking up on something! Wow.

Anyone have any little gems to share from their little ones lately?


----------



## Sasha_girl

Kate, it's like I'm such a literal person. I want a sign to be, well, a sign. Printed in big letters.







Otherwise I stumble right by it, never picking up on what the universe is trying to say.

When I was pregnant with Holden I started researching everything. That time of my life was a time of growth. We switched to organic foods, cloth diapers, we decided that we would EN and have a family bed. Things that nobody around us were doing and that we got a lot of flack for but they seemed so _right_. It was like something was guiding me, telling me that these different ways of living would be better for all of us.

When he was born it was like a culmination of this nine-month learning period. We knew each other. And people have always commented on his expressive eyes, a stark dark brown contrast to his reddish brown hair. Even as a very tiny infant he would tell stories with his eyes.

He is nearly three and is still my biggest teacher. I've always attributed his peace-keeping, soothing personality to the fact that he is a Libra; he has this sense of justice and his opinion is one that carries much weight. He is only beginning to use words because he has always communicated with dh and I nonverbally. I've just never met anyone who is so young yet has such a strongly developed sense of "I", you know?

I'm just trying to process this new way of looking at things, at children, at him. I'm not into labeling but I think that, if you find a way of understanding someone, it can't hurt to look into those things.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasha_girl* 
Kate, it's like I'm such a literal person. I want a sign to be, well, a sign. Printed in big letters.







Otherwise I stumble right by it, never picking up on what the universe is trying to say.









I think 'signs' are like anything in life - you never really notice them till you start to be aware of them.
Like you never saw a single VW Beetle till you bought one, and then 'suddenly', theyre EVERYWHERE!
We just never realise that Bugs are really common cars, they blend into the background, but once you bring them into your awareness, (funnily enough) you become AWARE of them


----------



## KateSt.

Steve Rother is a medium who channels spiritual entities called "The Group." This is a channeled message I just found for the energy of September. I loved reading it. Full of hope. And it talks about the soul contracts mentioned earlier in this thread. Enjoy...

http://lightworker.com/beacons/2006/...dContracts.php


----------



## majazama

that's funny how they get the spirits to talk with them on schedule, for a live conference. I didn't know that they co-operated so well.


----------



## amykids

I thoroughly believe ours fall into this "category", if you will, and I'm enjoying the reading, keep it up. I'll write more as I get used to these forums. This is right up my alley, if my hubby read, he'd probably think I'm crazy, though...
Thanks, Amy


----------



## Earth Angel

Thats an interesting link Kate!

Hey, anyone else read Newsweek? They have a little tiny section called "beliefwatch" and thier topic for this week is 12/21/12. Its very interesting what even Newsweek is saying. There is this conference in Santa Fe, NM http://www.2012ascensionsymposium.com/ that they mention.

They also go into very limited detail of a rare astronomical alignment that only occurs in "30 out of every 26,000 years"!!

Quote:

During this period, the Sun will make its annual crossing of the galactic equator - the plane that bisects the Milky Way as it appears in the sky - on the same day as the winter solstice
Some say it wil trigger the reversal of the magnetic fields of the sun causing it to get 10 or 20 times hotter and flood everything. Many others say it is a rebirth and an opportunity for spiritual growth. I couldn't help but think of one of the links that I think Kate shared in which it is said that it is our choice as humans to help re birth the earth. But, for this to happen we must let go of the "destruction/doomsday" scenarios of 2012.http://www.starchildglobal.com/starchild/rebirth.html

I just thought all this was kinda interesting, and hadn't heard of the astronomical events linked to the date before. Thought you all might find it interesting too!


----------



## rabrog

My 2.5yo is pure crystal. She was calm and quiet when I first met her after delivery - huge blue eyes just took everything in.

Most of the time she is gentle, very loving, very welcoming to new kids in a group. She will also just make friends very quickly if she is the new one in the group.

I have to remind myself to be calm and keep my voice light when disciplining her. I don't have to discipline often, though. She's very easy to get along with and is very much a helper.

She has a logical mind - she just *knows* how things work.

Jenn


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome Amy and Jenn! So happy you found us!

EarthAngel -- so, does the article take on a doomsday stance?

Here are some threads I found today that I thought some of you mamas might be interested in (in case you haven't seen them already). I hardly ever go to the Spirituality forum but was led there today and this is what I found about 2008-2012:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490943

And the thread that started that (which I've yet to read the whole way through, but did indeed order the movie!):

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=471795

The gist of the 20+ page thread is all about visualizing what you desire in your life to manifest it. My dh and I do that quite successfully, but I'm sure we could use some refining. Anyway, it's all about a movie called "The Secret," which sounds incredible and can be ordered on www.thesecret.tv
(NOT amazon, they have other movies called The Secret, but not the right one).

I'll let you know what I think of it when it comes...


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Welcome Amy and Jenn! So happy you found us!

EarthAngel -- so, does the article take on a doomsday stance?

Here are some threads I found today that I thought some of you mamas might be interested in (in case you haven't seen them already). I hardly ever go to the Spirituality forum but was led there today and this is what I found about 2008-2012:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490943

And the thread that started that (which I've yet to read the whole way through, but did indeed order the movie!):

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=471795

The gist of the 20+ page thread is all about visualizing what you desire in your life to manifest it. My dh and I do that quite successfully, but I'm sure we could use some refining. Anyway, it's all about a movie called "The Secret," which sounds incredible and can be ordered on www.thesecret.tv
(NOT amazon, they have other movies called The Secret, but not the right one).

I'll let you know what I think of it when it comes...


Nope, not really, just sort of stating (very briefly) what others think about the time (from armageddon (sp?) to time of spiritual and earthly rebirth), and of course the Mayan calendar. I just was amazed to see it in such a very mainstream place!

Off to check out your links, and I'd love to hear what you think of the movie once it arrives....you have shared so much wonderful info Kate!! Thank you so much


----------



## KateSt.

EarthAngel, that IS very cool that newsweek had such an article! And surprising! Are you in Maine? I grew up there...

How are you mamas doing? I'm missing everyone! Especially wondering about Greanmama and Oldmama44. Thinking of you!

There's an interesting show on NBC tonight at 9pm called "Heroes." Don't know much about it, but the promos say "when ordinary people develop extraordinary abilities." Hope it doesn't suck like the rest of crap on TV! I'll give it a shot...


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
EarthAngel, that IS very cool that newsweek had such an article! And surprising! Are you in Maine? I grew up there...



Yeah, we're in Maine....only these last 5 months though, up till then we'd been living in New Mexico. We are renting in Hope right now, with hopes to build in the surrounding area this coming spring. We are looking at land right now, and dreaming of our Maine country farm!! Where did you grow up?


----------



## Eli's_mommy

Hello! I am an indigo adult and so are my dp and bf







:

Baby is too small now to know for sure. They are saying now that 95% of the children being born at this time are crystal children. That makes for pretty good chances


----------



## KateSt.

EarthAngel, I'll PM you soon.









Welcome, Dani! Congratulations on your little one. Isn't it fun? Look forward to hearing more from you.

So, I watched "Heroes" last night and I was pleasantly surprised. Some parts were a little gruesome, but that precipitated self-healing. I'm looking forward to seeing more. It may seem a little "out there" for some. In the final scenes, it showed two brothers flying. I wouldn't have thought such stuff possible before, but my mind has definitely opened up to many more possibilites! From my reading it does appear that we are evolving as humans, using more brain capacity, and becoming aware of our ability to transmutate -- why not fly, too!







Has anyone seen David Blaine's show "Street Magic?" If he isn't an example of what we can all be, then I don't know who is. He's amazing! (And probably a Indigo or Crystal!







)


----------



## oldmama44

I was out for a few weeks there.Everything's ok, just a little discombobulated by family events.Life in general is good, and my baby is getting huge. She's head down now, which means a lot of discomfort, but she's healthy and that's all that matters. It was the Jewish New Year last weekend, and all kinds of amazing things happened, like rescuing a kitten at my temple before services on sunday, a reversal of my mother's condition in the hospital to the point where they actually let her go home, to a reunion of me and my mom. Life in this body of mine never fails to amaze me, especially when I'm pregnant. I just wish I was 10 years younger...! I can't get into the spirituality thread on this website, so I can't acces all the great stuff you all have been sharing. Can anyone thell me why I can't get in there? I've had no luck in finding out why, I just get a very judgemental vbulletin that gives me no explanantion whatsoever, and it's a real bummer... I love this thread, because all of you are so open to the possibilities of other realities beyond the norm. I am studying Kabalah at my temple, and we talk about the infinite possibilities and realms that exist in the universe, not unlike this thread... OM44


----------



## Fiestabeth

OldMama, I've heard that you need to have 60 days as a member and 50 posts. Is that correct, everyone? I still don't have enough days.







But I'm close.


----------



## DuckyTate

Have any of the adult Indigo's here ever walked into a place and known everything about it?

I had three events in the last few days where I was over taken by the places I went almost as if they were people.

No more dreams of Grandma's stories.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

How does one distiguish between helping/healing and coincidence? Is there a sure way to know if it is truly the former, or most likely just the latter?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckyTate* 
Have any of the adult Indigo's here ever walked into a place and known everything about it?

totally! (well, I dont consider myself to be an 'Indigo', but probably others would call me that, so...)
anyway, A few times I've walked into a place and just... known stuff. When i was in Heidelberg back in '99 I arrived into the old city and it was like tripping though a time warp. I felt dizzy and then I could SEE everything, clearly, like I could see through the 'illusion' that was the present time, and into the 'truth' that was how the town looked 300 years before. I saw the town without electricity, cars, etc. most of the buildings were the same, but also different somehow, cleaner, more simple. I really experienced walking down the street as it was in the past.
Later, visiting the monastery on the hill opposite the city, I had another 'flashback', and could hear the sound of footsteps, I saw shadows of monks in brown cassoks, heard chanting.
I knew that I had been one of them.

I really feel so strongly that this was a past-life experience, that I remembered being there, and living there.

a few months after that, I met my best friend. we both recognised each other instantly (though we'd never met in this lifetime), and started chatting like we were old friends catching up. He has also told me he remembers having a past life in the same region and time, we both believe we met then, and maybe before.

Many other times, I have walked into a room and known stuff about it, especially if someone died there. somehow I just know.

Once we were exploring some ruins, and we went into one building that felt AWFUL to me, I just felt this terrible suffering and sorrow, like the sound of people traumatised and in pain. I was so cold... Then a tour guide came in and told us the building had been a hospital, catering mostly to people with terrible injuries of mental illness (it had been in a mining "ghost" town).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofPunkiePie* 
How does one distiguish between helping/healing and coincidence? Is there a sure way to know if it is truly the former, or most likely just the latter?

I believe that there are no "just" coincidences. it's all connected and we can learn from these instances and use them for our healing, if we choose.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 

I believe that there are no "just" coincidences. it's all connected and we can learn from these instances and use them for our healing, if we choose.


I was going to write the same thing. It was hard for me to get over the whole "Oh it must just be coincidence" in my mind, but really, if I had taken that mindset and not that of "its all connected and there are no coincidences...everything happens for a reason", I would have missed a LOT of "signs" and experiences/opportuinities along my path!

majikfaerie, those are wonderful stories!! It must have felt amazing to re-connect with your best friend!! Thanks for sharing!







Everyone's stories here are always so inspriational, and such great reminders for me.

ducky tate, sorry to hear about your grandma stories/dreams, maybe there are more to come.









oldmamma44, congrats on the impending birth of your baby, the improvement in your mom's health, and your re-connection with her! Sorry about the spirituality forum. When did they make a post limit to get in there??? Maybe you can just go to the welcome forum or TAO and post some frivilous posts to get you up to the number you need to get in there.







Its actually some very interesting info, and folks are very positive and non-judgemental in the threads!!









Kate, thanks for the PM....and back at ya!! Dh talked me into watching Heroes the other night. I'm not really that much of a sci fi fan, but the premise of the show is really interesting!! I'm interested to see where they will take it all.

I'm so glad to see how this thread has grown and evolved!! It is so wonderful to talk with all of you, and it is so great to see more and more people stopping in


----------



## Eli's_mommy

I was so tired and didn't get a chance to watch heroes...was it really good? My dp keeps saying it reminds him of x-men


----------



## ilanam

Aloha Kate and all...thank you for starting this thread! I have two little ones 9&1/2 years apart...polar opposites (literally) and quite a handful! My oldest, Raven (born on Winter Solstice 1995) is challenging me in ways I never thought possible. I believe that she is Indigo (and that I am, in many ways, as well) and am trying to work with her in ways my parents didn't do with me. There are times, though, when it seems like we are completely unable to communicate. Do you have any ideas about helping children like this through pre-adolescence and its unique trials? She particullarly expresses a difficulty in coping with her feelings of anger and frustration. When she is not struggling with these feelings, she can usually be found singing in a tree or reading a book while hanging upside down somewhere. She frequently leaves offerings for our garden faeries and can be profoundly intuitive. But when she gets mad...LOOK OUT!
My boy, Ora (15 months), is more of Crystal, I think. A bit mellower, but he can be very emotional. I'm still learning about them as time goes by. Any advice or anecdotes would be appreciated. I'm always looking for like-minded moms to talk to!


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Mamas,
Don't have much time but just wanted to quickly welcome Ilana and give her a link that may help with her teenager. Welcome! Here's one link. I think I know others and will try to post them tomorrow...

http://www.indigodreams.net/cds-teens.htm


----------



## 111Diana777

Hi everyone, I am pregnant right now, with my first child - due in March. My husband and I went to a psychic who told us that we were indigo's and that the baby was a Crystal, and it will be a girll and that the baby was calling herself Kaitlyn. She told me that all my children are going to be crystals and that I should find out more about it, so I got the book Crystal Children by Doreen Virtue, and also some other books.

I haven't had a chance to read the entire post yet, but it is interesting to learn more things from actual parents of crystal children.


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome 111diana777, you've come to the right place!


----------



## *~Member~*

Hello everyone. I am the mother of a Crystal Child Freja and a Fairy Child Raeden. Freja is a definate Crystal Child. I have people commenting about her all the time. Raeden the only way I can describe her is as a fairy child.


----------



## Eli's_mommy

I just wanted to *bump* this highly interesting thread. I think people should be more aware of the evolution taking place.


----------



## Fiestabeth

I've been so saddened by all the news lately.







I have had insomnia for a week - I never have trouble going to sleep. Then when I finally do sleep I have disturbing dreams that keep me from feeling completely rested. I've sheltered dd from the news, it's just too horrific for little ears.

Have also had some interesting phsycic moments in the last week. Kind of little things, but it's where I will have a thought process about something and within a few hours or days someone tells me that very thing. One thought was wondering randomly if my MIL had ever suffered the loss of a baby, then that night my dd told me that grandma had told her of a m/c she'd had. Then the other thing was "seeing" myself congratulating dh's cousin about having a baby, then learning a few days later that he and his partner are indeed expecting. Not overly exciting, but a little interesting.

I have been thinking that while I am grateful my dd is a Crystal, I'm also grateful her intensity level has lessened somewhat. I think a lot of it has to do with being so deeply engaged in learning at this age, so she doesn't have as much time to be quite as in tune to more spiritual things. (That kind of sounds bad now that I read it.) From ages 2-5 was just super intense, as far as her emotions, sensitivity. She also had some sensory integration issues that contributed to that. She still has them but is learning how to deal.









Okay, I'm just rambling, but this is my favorite thread to ramble in.


----------



## Earth Angel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
I've been so saddened by all the news lately.







I have had insomnia for a week - I never have trouble going to sleep. Then when I finally do sleep I have disturbing dreams that keep me from feeling completely rested. I've sheltered dd from the news, it's just too horrific for little ears.


Oh, I know, it has just been horrible







I said something like, "OMG I can't believe all of this" to Dh the other night. He responded in such a mater of fact way "its the times honey". I know he is right, and that this is what many have pointed to, and why children are so much more aware, and why so many people are working on such a different level (the crystals and indigos)....but it is still so hard to read/hear about.

I know I need to just not pay attention to national news, and just focus on what is going on locally....what is going on that I can actually work on. But, I guess I almost feel like I need to pay attention to these other things in other places too, even though they make me feel so helpless most of the time.







.


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earth Angel* 
Hey, anyone else read Newsweek? They have a little tiny section called "beliefwatch" and thier topic for this week is 12/21/12. Its very interesting what even Newsweek is saying. There is this conference in Santa Fe, NM http://www.2012ascensionsymposium.com/ that they mention.

!

That is an interesting link..too bad I only just saw it today







otherwise i would have definitely gone. did anyone go there and if so did you speak with dannion? i am soo disappointed that I missed him! I haven't spoken with him in over 4 years...


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

I asked a bit ago about coincidence and helping/healing. My Grandpa is in a nursing home, much to my dismay, and his health has been declining since. They found a tumor where his esophagus meets the stomach, cancerous, and inserted a feeding tube so he could eat. Since the feeding tube he has been rapidly declining.

Right before I asked that question, we were summoned to see him because they thought it would be his last day. I had the opportunity to sit with him alone and concentrate on his healing. 24 hours later he was sitting up and talking and very much *healthful* again.

Saturday night I took DD to see him, as he kept asking for her. We went and looked at the fish tanks and the birds, he was doing really well--although my aunt said he had been hallucinating only two hours before.

Today he was put on oxygen and morphine and his children decided not to allow him to be fed through the tube anymore. In my eyes, they are putting him to sleep and starving him on the way. I tried so hard while sitting there today to concentrate on him, but it was if my energy was being blocked (or absorbed by someone else). I know he wants to go to his own home, and I think that is why he is holding on right now. It's nearly three in the morning and my Mother is still at the home keeping vigil with her siblings; I guess being there helps ease the guilt (I'm a little bitter about the whole situation).

Anyway, after all this rambling, here are my questions. DD is very special, and she has a special bond with her Papa. She is his first great-grandchild, and to see this man with her makes you think he is 16 instead of 86. She asks for him on a daily basis, and I am struggling to find a way to explain the situation to her. I told her Papa was too sick today for her to go visit him, and she seemed to accept that. She was also very, very mellow tonight, where she usually is very intense. I think she sensed that I was upset and responded accordingly.

How do I tell her about his death? How do I approach the viewing and funeral with her? I want her to go, and I want her to see Papa one more time, but I don't know how to explain death without religion thrown in the mix. I don't want to lie and tell her he's sleeping or tell her he's with the angels. I want to tell her something along the lines of his soul moving on to a different place/dimension, and I definitely want to expose her to the whole death/died wordage.

I am so lost right now! I have a feeling that DD will wake up when he dies and that's how I will know he has passed.


----------



## majikfaerie

Mommieofpunkiepie ,
sorry to hear how hard it is with your grandfather. I remember when my grandmother as dying, and how hard it was. ((HUGS))

About talking to your DD, My suggestion is just to be very open and honest about it. Dont try to 'sugar-coat' it all too much.
My dd (3.5yo) talks a lot about death, she is very interested in it (also in sickness, injuries and healing). Her take on it (which she will tell to anyone who brings it up) is that when people (or animals and plants) die, their "spirit leaves their body" and the spirit is then "happy to be free, and can travel to wherever it wants to go - to heaven, to other places, to be 'around', to be born again in a new body"... She has no problem understanding that the body left behind isn't the person who just died, merely their cast off body, much like a cast off dress no longer needed. She also understands that the body will then go into the ground, and become nutrients and life for other living things (bugs, trees, flowers, grass).

I see that being very honest with her about all this has led her to form her own opinions about it all (these ideas were really her own understanding - the only part *I* suggested to her was that when someone dies their spirit leaves their body). She is very accepting of death, I dont think she sees it as something to fear, and I dont believe she will. (it is quite a quirk of our own culture that has such a big "hang-up" around death).

Hope this helps, I'm sure some others will have some good ideas for you too.


----------



## jeanieloz

wow, I've been off of mothering for a while, and have to come back more often!!!
I'm definately an Indigo, always knew I was different, could see things, talk to spirits, and mostly just felt comfortable with myself. I know things, and can't explain why... It annoys the snot out of dh sometimes, but othertimes he just listens, as he knows I've proven myself time and time again.
My oldest son is an Indigo as well, we've had a connection to "fight the powers that be" since his birth.
I'm not sure about my second son, he is higly sensitive to certain things, was a late talker, very deep thoughts, he could be a crystal, he plays music very well, and has an apitude for it, but he seems to lack empathy... might just be his age though, and working thru his system.
My third son is a Crystal, for sure! He keeps telling dh about things he did when he was big, and talks about things that happened in the past, but he doesn't talk to me about it! Maybe it's because Dad need a little wake up call, LOL. He has an incredible memory. He also is very friendly, would talk to anyone.... strangers almost sought him out, even as a baby!
My youngest is a firey of sorts, more of an Indigo IMO... he won't have much to do with anyone else, but I've noticed the people who he has reached out to are people who seem to need it most. He won't pay attention to most people, but the other day a lady in a wheelchair caught his fancy, and he HAD to touch her, he doesn't touch ANYONE.

And Samantha, about death... I've learned to not give too much information to kids, only answer the questions they ask, and don't go into more detail then necessary.

Donna


----------



## KateSt.

Hey Mamas, I was gone for a few days. Missed you all!
First off, Welcome Diana! Congrats on your pregnancy! Looking forward to hearing more about your new little crystal.

Welcome to Melissa, too! Your children sound wonderful. I was noticing their physical symptoms in your siggy and thought you might be interested in a book I recently finished called "Children's Past Lives." It talks about how such things as allergies and asthma can be related to past life experiences. Even if you don't read it, you might just want to mention to your kids while they're sleeping that they are in new bodies now, healthy bodies -- that this is a new life and a new experience, that they can release any negativity from their cell memory and spirit minds. It might sound hokey, but just these simple words helped some children in the book immensely. Figure it's worth a shot! The author mentions that so many asthma cases have to do with actually suffocating in a past life. Hope you don't mind some unsolicited advice.







Anyway, glad to see you here!

Mommyofpunkiepie -- sorry you and your family are going through such a tough time right now. Your dd might understand more than you think. How is your grandfather doing? ((HUGS)) to you.

Welcome, Donna! Your children sound so wonderful! I so hope my ds talks about past lives once he's more verbal. How cool!

Fiestabeth -- cool little psychic moments! I love when that happens.









Hi to EarthAngel and Majikfaerie and Dani!!









So the second episode of Heros wasn't that great. And it seems to be getting dark and gory. Bummer. The potential was definitely there.







:

I did get the movie "The Secret" and I would have to highly recommend it along with reading "Ask and It is Given." It's probably not a lot of new info to the mamas on this thread, but it's all about the univeral Law of Attraction and how we can be, do, and have anything we want as long as we are in the same vibrational pattern of that that we are wanting. Does that make sense?

For instance, I'd like to live in my dream house. But if I want it I can't be constantly looking at the house I"m in and hating it. That would be focusing on the LACK of what I have. Instead I should find joy where I am, while visualizing what it is I want. I should feel an eagerness and excitement when thinking of my dream house, not saddened because I don't have it yet.

I've been doing this my whole life without knowing the name and I have to say it does work. I've manifested myself a nice little life with a wonderful little family. Now I"m working on that dream house...









Anyway, worth the view just for the reminders...
Here's the link for it:
http://www.thesecret.tv/home.html


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
"Children's Past Lives." It talks about how such things as allergies and asthma can be related to past life experiences. Even if you don't read it, you might just want to mention to your kids while they're sleeping that they are in new bodies now, healthy bodies -- that this is a new life and a new experience, that they can release any negativity from their cell memory and spirit minds. It might sound hokey, but just these simple words helped some children in the book immensely. Figure it's worth a shot! The author mentions that so many asthma cases have to do with actually suffocating in a past life.

wow! thanks so much for that info! It gave me chills!
I suffered terribly from asthma when i was a child, from age 11 till age 16 (when it 'mysteriously' cleared up at the exact same time that I stopped taking the medication and started deep yogic breathing).
My paternal Grandmother died of Asthma when my father was 11 years old. It was really sad, she had been having trouble breathing so my grandfather took her to the hospital. She died in the waiting room- the doctors back then just didnt understand much about asthma or how serious it was, so they kept her waiting while they attended "more serious" cases.







That would never happen today!
Anyway, this gave me a lot of food for thought. I always felt a very strong connection to my grandmother as a child, even though I never met her. I used to sit for hours staring at a photo of her.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Kate: Thanks for asking; Gramps is still plugging along! He has stopped breathing at least 14 times (once for 15 minutes) and just keeps going on and on. He was taken off of the morphine tonight, so maybe he will snap out of his coma.

On Thursday, when I got the news of the first time he stopped breathing, I was just sitting on the couch. Elizabeth came up to me and asked me if I was sad. I told her that I was, and then she told me she was sad, too. I asked her if it was because I was sad and she said yes. So she gets off the couch, goes over to a dog eared book that she has, and brings it over to me. She put her finger on her chin and said, "I have an idea. This book will help us." She climbed up onto the couch next to me and *read* me the book. I was so touched by her simple act of senstivity!


----------



## KateSt.

OMG, Majikfaerie! How strange (and so awesome) it must be wondering if you are your own grandmother! (We need some sort of metaphysical smilie.) It'd be interesting to do a past life regression to find out! So cool....

Samantha -- wow, your grandfather is quite resilient! Your little Elizabeth sounds like such a doll. You guys are so lucky to have one another.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
wow! thanks so much for that info! It gave me chills!
I suffered terribly from asthma when i was a child, from age 11 till age 16 (when it 'mysteriously' cleared up at the exact same time that I stopped taking the medication and started deep yogic breathing).
My paternal Grandmother died of Asthma when my father was 11 years old. It was really sad, she had been having trouble breathing so my grandfather took her to the hospital. She died in the waiting room- the doctors back then just didnt understand much about asthma or how serious it was, so they kept her waiting while they attended "more serious" cases.







That would never happen today!
Anyway, this gave me a lot of food for thought. I always felt a very strong connection to my grandmother as a child, even though I never met her. I used to sit for hours staring at a photo of her.

Majikfaerie, I have often wondered if I'm my grandma too. I posted an article in the Mother's Writing Group forum awhile back.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=480887

KateSt., I may have to try that with M. She has allergies and asthma.


----------



## Lovely

Hi All! I was excited to find this thread and read all 13 pages last night and this morning!

My DH is definitely an Indigo and it was he who started me on my path to remembering who I am. DH is very actively working on both personal and global evolution, and I'd say well on his way to Crystal transformation. We have a 3 month old son who I think/hope is a Crystal -- he has the most beautiful eyes (his Daddy's eyes), is so mellow, and people are so taken with him. We went to San Francisco, got to the hotel, and immediately a drunk woman came up to admire him, ha! Plus he is fascinated with lights.

My 2 best friends have Crystal children, and it is so inspiring to interact with them. One of them, L, has mentioned she remembers being in the womb, and being born. Also, before my DS was born I was talking about doing a lotus birth (where you don't cut the cord) and L, who is 4, asked what her mother and I were talking about, and I explained to her. Without hesitation she said, "my cord was cut". This was true and her mother verified that they'd never talked about that!

I wanted to share this website -- I check her blog daily
www.erinpavlina.com.

So happy to be here


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome Lovely! So glad you found us. Thanks so much for that link, it looks right up my alley!


----------



## BfCdCsMomto6

May I have some links on this info?All my children are special of course but I do have to say my oldest son is truly OOAK.

People have always been attracted to him.He has such an easy going nature.
He has always just walked up to people and said hi.his smile has always been contaigous.For a few years he became kind of dark and would not let my love in.He fought me and he wound up getting violent and destructive.
He went to juvi hall and has been in a group home for 14m but is comming home next month for good.He has changed.He is back to himself again.
His laughter just wow makes me cry its soo theraputic and just makes you want to laugh even if you have nooo idea what he is laughing about lol.

I have always had such overwhelming love for him.I knew the day I concieved him and I knew he was a boy.I was only 15 but I just KNEW.He had come into my life for a reason at such a young age to teach me,to help me grow and become an adult.I knew my second son was also a boy as soon as I seen the 2 lines on my pregnancy test LOL same with 2 of my other girls I just knew.


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome, Wendy! There are some links on the very first page that you might find helpful. So glad you found us.

So, this thread has been a bit slow lately. I thought I'd throw a topic out there for us to discuss.









Do any of you mamas have trouble getting clear pictures of your children? Ever since Finn was born 50% or more of his photos are fuzzy. Everything else in the picture can be seen clearly but Finn himself is blurry. I read something awhile back about crystal children's energy interacting strangely with technology (I think I mentioned before that Finn broke 3 phones just by touching them!) and I guess this is what must be happening when we take his picture. It happens whether he's still or moving and with any camera we've used. We just took a picture yesterday and you can see the energy coming out of his hands -- it's so trippy!

We have photos of him when he was just days old where you can see the aura around him and his papa. There are others where there is a distinctive gold chord in the backgroud (indicating angels or spirits). The best picture of all is when he is 10 days old and the grandparents (all 4) were meeting him for the first time. We had a celebration with a cake and in one of the photos there are so many lights and chords and next to us on the couch is the obvious outline of a spirit sitting right next to us! (I wish I could link it here!) I've shown it to a couple of people and they all see it without me saying anything.

Anyone else have stuff like this happen?

Also wanted to mention to Fiestabeth and Majikfaerie-- if you guys think you might be your own grandmothers (sooo cool!) you must read Carol Bowman's second book (after Children's Past Lives) called "Return from Heaven-- Beloved Relatives Reincarnated Within Your Family." Fascinating and beautiful stories!!!


----------



## *~Member~*

Quote:

Do any of you mamas have trouble getting clear pictures of your children? Ever since Finn was born 50% or more of his photos are fuzzy. Everything else in the picture can be seen clearly but Finn himself is blurry. I read something awhile back about crystal children's energy interacting strangely with technology (I think I mentioned before that Finn broke 3 phones just by touching them!) and I guess this is what must be happening when we take his picture. It happens whether he's still or moving and with any camera we've used. We just took a picture yesterday and you can see the energy coming out of his hands -- it's so trippy!

We have photos of him when he was just days old where you can see the aura around him and his papa. There are others where there is a distinctive gold chord in the backgroud (indicating angels or spirits). The best picture of all is when he is 10 days old and the grandparents (all 4) were meeting him for the first time. We had a celebration with a cake and in one of the photos there are so many lights and chords and next to us on the couch is the obvious outline of a spirit sitting right next to us! (I wish I could link it here!) I've shown it to a couple of people and they all see it without me saying anything.

Anyone else have stuff like this happen?
We do in about 50% of Freja's pictures since she was born there is usually 2-3 orbs in the pictures! In one of the pictures I have of her at about 4 months old I swear to you it looks like there are a fuzzy outline of WINGS behind her.

With Raeden we don't have orbs but Raeden is a pure sunlight child. She HAS to be near a window when there is sunlight streaming through. If you move her from the light she throws a fit. She LOVES being outside.

Lately Freja will talk and reply to the thin air. My DH thinks that she's got an imaginary friend. But a few nights ago everyone was asleep and I heard footsteps in the hallway. Like that of a little kid. I look up thinking Freja was going to come into the room and there was no one there. I went to check on Freja and she was asleep in bed, hadn't moved. I think her 'friend' was visiting.

Quote:

I recently finished called "Children's Past Lives." It talks about how such things as allergies and asthma can be related to past life experiences. Even if you don't read it, you might just want to mention to your kids while they're sleeping that they are in new bodies now, healthy bodies -- that this is a new life and a new experience, that they can release any negativity from their cell memory and spirit minds. It might sound hokey, but just these simple words helped some children in the book immensely. Figure it's worth a shot! The author mentions that so many asthma cases have to do with actually suffocating in a past life. Hope you don't mind some unsolicited advice. Anyway, glad to see you here!
I'll definately check it out when I'm finished with my current book







TY for the advice. Even if it doesn't help, it never hurts to try!


----------



## oyemicanto

Hi all! I haven't read throught the whole thread but I am going to just say hi! I have been told be a wonderful mama that my children are crystal children and that I might have another one on the way at some point in the near future







I wanted to get more information.

I don't know much about all of this except knowing very early on that there was something "different" about DD, and a few things that have happened with DS that have been quite strange, so I really want to read and learn more.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## majikfaerie

About the fuzzy photos, it never happened with my dd, though she does have an uncanny knack for making the computer malfuntion in 'impossible' ways








but this year we went to a rainbow gathering in Turkey, and there was a guy there from Iran (he looked like Aladdin, with a keffir (the arabic tea-towel they wear on their heads, for those unfamilliar with the culture)), anyway, there was a big party one day, with heaps of people dancing around the main bonfire, with drums and music, it was a really wonderful, high energy party, and I took a lot of photos and video of everyone dancing, and all the pics of this one guy came out like a big white flash, like a photo taken in fog. At first I thought it was the angle of the sun, or something like that, and I kept trying to photograph this guy, coz he looked so cool, and going around from all different angles, but they all came out white. So now I have about 50 shots, of all different people, from all different angles, about 12 of which were just of this guy, and ALL of the ones with him in is were white, and all the rest were FINE!!!

Meanwhile my daughter continues to astound and amaze me


----------



## majazama

wow, rainbow gathering in turkey?! That's awesome. I've never been there, on the other side of the earth, but I can imagine that that area needs some healing. I went to the national rainbow in idaho in 2001. They are amazing, for anyone who doesn't know about them. thousands of evolving peoples .....

I always have visions of people joining in circles to heal the earth.







:














:


----------



## majikfaerie

LOL
Rainbow is my life!
I went to my first gathering in '98 and since then Ive been to around 25 gatherings on every continent (except antarctica







)
even my dd was born at a gathering in brazil, she's been to 12 gatherings in her 3.5 years!
If you want to find 1000 indigos all camping out in the woods together, head to a rainbow gathering!
We're going to the next world gathering in Thailand later this year too,


----------



## KateSt.

I'd love to hear more about rainbow gatherings! Any good links? I'm off to google it....


----------



## KateSt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering

This seems like an awfully biased, mostly negative definition!







:


----------



## *~Member~*

Quote:

At first I thought it was the angle of the sun, or something like that, and I kept trying to photograph this guy, coz he looked so cool, and going around from all different angles, but they all came out white. So now I have about 50 shots, of all different people, from all different angles, about 12 of which were just of this guy, and ALL of the ones with him in is were white, and all the rest were FINE!!!
That is REALLY REALLY cool!! I can just imagine how I would have reacted! LOL


----------



## majazama

found this on youtube... 



 rainbow......
and part 2 



 AANNDD part 3... 




RAINBOW POWER!!

The farthest south I have been is southern idaho for the national U.S. gathering. On my way there, hitching with my little brother, we got picked up by some friendly folks who introduced me to my kids future father. Hes an indigo too


----------



## *~Member~*

OMG! I am SO SO going next year!! My DH would LOVE LOVE Rainbow Gatherings. TY for those videos!


----------



## majikfaerie

Well, I think a pretty good rainbow site is www.welcomehome.org
there are US national gatherings every year around the 4th july, and smaller recional gatherings happening all the time all over the country, as well as a big European International gathering in a different country every year (this year was England, next year will be Bosnia), smaller national gatherings and regional gatherings happening all over europe all year round, also in south america, south africa, australia, india, japan, israel...

We are going to the next World Rainbow Gathering that will be in Thailand this December/ January, http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thaicaravan

Personally, the BIG US national gatherings are a bit too big, (a bit like the "wall mart of rainbow") they have 10,000 people attend, sometimes more, and it can be like a huge crazy festival at times. which is fun too, but the smaller gatherings, even ones with 2000 people are much more intimate, the international gatherings have one central communal kitchen, rather than lots and lots of small 'private' kitchens, and everyone comes to eat together in food circle twice a day. Its so wonderful to live for a week or a month in the nature with so many loving like-minded folk, with children running freely everywhere without fear, good food, peace, .... you can spend days sitting by the river, listening to music, doing workshops, learning, teaching, sharing, nights dancing around the fire... and its all free and shared with love.







:
Welcome home!!!!


----------



## KateSt.

Thank you Mamajaza and Majikfaerie for all the Rainbow info! I'm definitely interested in going -- maybe to one in a different country based on what you said, Majikfaeire. Jaz -- loved the links on youtube!

So, what do you mamas think about a booklist? I spend each of Finn's nap reading and researching (one of my favorite times of the day!) and I've read many wonderful books. Here are some I can remember off the top of my head:

About Intuitive Children:
Stories of the Unborn Soul (Elisabeth Hallett)
Crystal Children (Doreen Virtue)
An Indigo Celebration (Jan Tober)
Emmisary of Love (James Twyman)
Messages from Thomas: How to Raise Your Psychic Children (James Twyman)
The Wise Child: Raising an Intuitive Child
Children's Past Lives and Return from Heaven (Carol Bowman)

Astral Travel:
The Ultimate Journey (Robert Monroe)
Eyes of an Angel

Law of Attraction: MUST READS FOR EVERYONE!
Ask and It Is Given (Esther Hicks)
Excuse Me, Your LIFE is Waiting (Lynn Grabhorn)

Raising Children Outside of Cultures Norms:
The Unprocessed Child
The Natural Child (Jan Hunt)
Our Babies, Ourselves (Meredith Small)
The Continuum Concept
Unconditional Parenting (Alfie Kohn)

I know there's more, but can't think of them right now. Anyone else have any favorites?


----------



## barefoot mama

*


----------



## KateSt.

*


----------



## KateSt.

for Jen.

Mamas,

http://www.indigomoms.com/interview.html

Lovely interview with Jenny McCarthy (yep!) and Doreen Virtue. LOVE the vision of the future! Says global warming is a BLESSING!!! Very hopeful...


----------



## flowers

Hello,

Thanks for all the info on the rainbow gatherings. This is something dh and I have always wanted to do and are waiting for the right time and place.

My head is spinning with all this info right now!!!

When dh and I first met at age 17 some very crazy things occured. We never "traditionally" dated and everybody thought we were weird b/c we never went to the movies. We used to talk and just spend time together and after a some time together we started just communicating by looking at each other. We thought we were out of our minds but a lot of the time we would both start crying and smiling and I remember feeling so much joy welled up in my heart chakra. We would also hear voices together when we would be laying together in the dark and sometimes we would get really scared but life just went on. We never made much sense of anything and I think we were just happy to have found someone who understood.

If we must label, I think dh was born indigo and has evolved in crystal b/c he now embodies all the crystal characteristics and when he tells me stories of being younger they were much more indigo. He is horrible around any kind of technology. In college he was so frustrated because almost EVERY time he wrote a paper the computer would short circuit and he would loose all his work. I ended up writing a lot of his papers for him because he couldn't even use them computers. He also has these strange experiences where random people come up to him and think they know him. They usually have a name, a place and a whole scenario. We are quite used to it now and most of the time he just plays along and gives them a hug. Another thing that happens is people give him things for free ALL the time. It is uncanny. Sometimes it is as simple as free food at the museum of science but people have given him hotel rooms and paid for all expenses and just wanted to hang out near him. It is not like he asks or negotiates for these things people go way out of their way to give. Of course he gives our things away all the time so maybe that is just karma. He has a very difficult time communicating verbally which gets him into a lot of trouble b/c there is a lot of miscommunication. People with dominate personalities will often take advantage of him and he does not realize or more cannot even stop it from happening. It is like he is so vulnerable. He also has a very difficult time not getting into everyone's psyche that he meets. He says when he gets into a car with someone he knows exactly how that person feels and he loses himself in other people. This can be frustrating for me, because sometimes emotionally he is just off in another world with these random people.

For me, I am the classic system buster Indigo. Any kind of authority or injustice I must make a move against. This is how I found my way to homebirthing. One of my goals this lifetime and has been since a teen is to get off the system. I want to be totally self-sufficient.We cannot be relying on the US government or private $$ making industries for our food, medicine, shelter, oil etc. When I was a kid I always knew I was different but had no one to help me understand how and I became really good at chameleon behavior, adapting to all social situations so that I fit in. I went through this awakening at about age 20 where I started remembering past lives and I would cry all the time and I read Brith Without Violence and I remembered my birth and I was a mess. My friends thought I was crazy but it was a intense time for me. At this time I became obsessed with the idea of birthing and spent my undergraduate work as a socilogist studying the medicalization of childbirth. I raised a bit of a stir at the university. I think this was the first time ds communicated to be and this was about 3 years before he was born.

There is so much more, as I am sure you all understand, and please let me thank you all for this outlest. For so long we have lived without acknowledging this aspect of our lives and I feel as though I am being reawakened. Truly amazing!

Thank you so much for listening.

ps...ds is very special but does not specifically hold crystal traits...he is very verbal, as am I, but I can communicate with him in our minds. I never used a baby monitor b/c I always heard him cry a few moments before he woke up even if I was outside.


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome, Hilary! You and I always tend to find each other.







Thanks for sharing your story--I'm so glad you found us!


----------



## flowers

Thanks KateSt. I always remember you from your birth story...amazing!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
If we must label, I think dh was born indigo and has evolved in crystal b/c he now embodies all the crystal characteristics and when he tells me stories of being younger they were much more indigo. He is horrible around any kind of technology. In college he was so frustrated because almost EVERY time he wrote a paper the computer would short circuit and he would loose all his work. I ended up writing a lot of his papers for him because he couldn't even use them computers. He also has these strange experiences where random people come up to him and think they know him. They usually have a name, a place and a whole scenario. We are quite used to it now and most of the time he just plays along and gives them a hug. Another thing that happens is people give him things for free ALL the time. It is uncanny. Sometimes it is as simple as free food at the museum of science but people have given him hotel rooms and paid for all expenses and just wanted to hang out near him. It is not like he asks or negotiates for these things people go way out of their way to give. Of course he gives our things away all the time so maybe that is just karma.

OMG you just described ME! I'm not your DH, am I?
Same story - computers crashed and lost most of my work in high school (didnt finish it, so no college),
random people know me, and i just play along most of the time,

I'm constantly being given things, even including hotel rooms and meals and that kind of stuff. I once stayed in the presidential suite of a fancy hotel all expenses payed by some guy who picked me up hitchhiking - and this guy was driving with an entourage of 3 cars with drivers and servants pouring champagne! you'd never guess he'd pick up a hitchhiker, let alone put her up in his hotel!

I used to make so much money just walking around, people constantly give me stuff and buy me stuff. it seems like they dont even know why.

and men fall in love with me all the time, like within a few hours of knowing me, they ask me to marry them. its happened lots of times! I dont understand it (especially since I'm a lesbian, and women dont seem to fall under this spell







) one guy even went AWOL from the army to follow me after I left! he flew all the way to Thailand to chase me









I'm also often very sensitive to other's emotions, i can see people's headaches sometimes. and i can get sucked into how they feel.
really, when you describe your DH, it sounded just like me...







:


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
OMG you just described ME! I'm not your DH, am I?
Same story - computers crashed and lost most of my work in high school (didnt finish it, so no college),
random people know me, and i just play along most of the time,

I'm constantly being given things, even including hotel rooms and meals and that kind of stuff. I once stayed in the presidential suite of a fancy hotel all expenses payed by some guy who picked me up hitchhiking - and this guy was driving with an entourage of 3 cars with drivers and servants pouring champagne! you'd never guess he'd pick up a hitchhiker, let alone put her up in his hotel!

I used to make so much money just walking around, people constantly give me stuff and buy me stuff. it seems like they dont even know why.

and men fall in love with me all the time, like within a few hours of knowing me, they ask me to marry them. its happened lots of times! I dont understand it (especially since I'm a lesbian, and women dont seem to fall under this spell







) one guy even went AWOL from the army to follow me after I left! he flew all the way to Thailand to chase me









I'm also often very sensitive to other's emotions, i can see people's headaches sometimes. and i can get sucked into how they feel.
really, when you describe your DH, it sounded just like me...







:

That is so funny!!! You know when dh was travelling around India all these older women kept asking him to be their lovers and told him they would pay for all his travelling and living expenses if he would travel with them. Isn't that a riot. Funny thing is he is as true as you could every be...people offer him all these crazy life happenstances and he always just comes home.


----------



## KateSt.

Hi, Mamas,

I just finished reading "Excuse Me, Your LIFE is Waiting" by Lynn Grabhorn. I know I've said this about quite a few books, but this is definitely a must read!! I was turned off at first by the title (because, excuse me, I AM living my life, thank you very much!







) but got past that right away. Even if you're familiar with the Law of Attraction, this is like a "how-to" book on how to create your own beautiful reality. It's all about raising our vibrations and frequencies --- which is what our crystal children are teaching us, right? And quite simply that's all we need to do to keep ourselves on the right track for the 2012 shift -- in fact, I JUST learned Lynn Grabhorn's final book is called "Planet Two"--what I suspect is about our world after the shift. She doesn't mention anything about the shift in "Excuse Me" but after looking into her website I'm quite sure she talks about it in her 2 subsequent books (she has passed away, but there's actually a message from her from the other side on her website!).

After viewing "The Secret" and reading a couple of Law of Attraction books (including "Excuse Me"), I decided to quite vividly start manifesting my dream house. It didn't take long to notice all the little coincidences -- I'd start seeing my visualized kitchen on TV or in magazines. This weekend I found the table I'd been wanting for years at an antique store JUST 1/2 mile away from me. I was online a couple of weeks ago looking at similar tables, but couldn't find just the right kind (and the ones I did find were for no less than $1500). I found THE PERFECT table (and benches) just down the street for $400!!!!! And on top of that I found a beautiful whimsical chandalier that the dealer knocked $100 off the price (and it was already a bargain). Now take note, I DON'T have the room for either the table OR the light in my present house, but I realize that these are wonderful nods from the Universe that the house is on it's way. It's been quite exciting! Even if you are already a deliberate creator (which I was, but didn't realize) this can take you up quite a few notches.

Mamas, You MUST read this book! It WILL change your life!

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Excuse-Your-Li...e=UTF8&s=books

(you can buy it used for $4.00)

It's NOT just about material stuff, it's about living with an open-valve that will bring all sorts of positive things to you. It really is what our children are teaching us -- and the message is beautiful.

I've also received some quite inspired ideas about my life purpose. I'd always been optimistic before, but now armed with these new tools many days I'm just plain euphoric. Everything is easier when you're blissful, especially mothering...and who couldn't use that????????

I know I've been gushing and I'll continue until I know I've convinced at least some of you!!!!


----------



## kahbo

I have read most of this thread..wow!!! I knew about the rainbow gatherings, and was never lucky enough to get to go to one...even though I always felt a pull towards it...the indigo children I have never heard about...and am a little overwhelmed with excitment about it...this is amazing...and since I have always been around children and have had a special bond with them...I feel like now I can put my finger on why certain children just blew me away with this amazing love and knowledge that they had...


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

KateSt: Do you think it matters which edition I read? There is a 2000 and a 2003. Which did you read?

It sounds like an awesome book!
Samantha


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks Kate, I had wanted to post something here for a week, but never got round to it, so your post reminded me (the book looks interesting too)
anyway,
last week, I had a terrible nightmare - I was coughing and I coughed up a big gob of phlegm that had worms in it (!!) I was so sickened and freaked out, and called DH to come and help me kill them. Only when we squished them, they burst into hudreds of tiny babies, like maggots, and they were crrawling everywhere. We were trying to kill them, and trying to keep DD out of the way so she wouldnt be infected...
it was an AWFUL dream.

and then I woke up, just a dream. phew.
BUT,
DD was fussing and tossing around in her sleep, whimpering and moaning and I couldn't calm her. She started getting really distressed and crying, she woke up. I tried to pick her up to comfort her, saying "shhhh, its jsut a dream, mama's here", but she wouldnt let me touch her -
she said,
"mama, dont touch me, you've got WORMS in you"

!!!!!!







:

I was so freaked out. dd took such a long time to calm down, like 2 hours, before she fell back to sleep. of course by that time it was dawn, so I didnt get any sleep either. She just couldnt shake the idea that I had bugs in me and she was so upset about it.

well, that's my DD for ya!


----------



## KateSt.

Whoa, Majikfaerie -- what an awful dream and for your daughter to pick up on it....







: soooo in tune. That reminds me of a more benign dream. A couple of weeks ago I was dreaming that I was cutting my ds's toenails (such interesting, intelligent dreams I have sometimes!) and in his sleep ds said "No!" and moved his feet away from me (which is exactly what he does when I try to cut his toenails!). This woke me up and made me realize we were sharing dreams again, made me laugh.

Samantha, I didn't realize there were different versions. I read the 2000 version, but if I were you, I'd get the 2003 -- I doubt she took stuff out, she probably just added to it. I'd be interested to find out myself.

Welcome Kahbo! So glad you found us. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil

I'm popping in kind of late. I hope you mamas don't mind.









To be honest, I am not quite sure if my ds qualifies, but another parent of a crystal pointed out that ds had many attributes. I've known there was something different about him ever since I was pregnant, but I just thought that was normal mommy-thoughts: "My child will be different..."

This is his story:
I find interesting and somewhat mystical how easily he was conceived, despite the circumstances surrounding the relationship I had with his father, as if this child was destined to come to me (and yes, I am fully aware of biology).

I recall with clarity the dreams I had while I was pregnant. They almost always involved my child as a cat, sometimes a black and white cat, other times a Siamese cat. In my dreams I held the cat closely to me, introduced it as my son, and even nursed the cat.

His first word was "kitty" when he was 12 months old.

One cannot know him well without noticing his obvious lack of speaking. As his mother, I know he is fully capable of speaking more than he does; he simply chooses to communicate in a way that does not often include words. He will instead stare intently and say, "uh?" knowing full well I comprehend precisely what he is asking for or saying. I see into his personality enough to hear him thinking, "Why use words, Mommy, when you understand what I am saying without them?" He merely does not see the value of spoken language yet. One of his favorite words is "juice." He is a profoundly thirsty child. The word is used to describe any liquid or anything that is wet, including (but not limited to) bath water, lakes, and tap water running from the faucet or garden hose. He asks frequently to wash his hands by rubbing his hands together, pointing to the sink, and sometimes saying "juice." He is fascinated by water. I think philosophically for a moment about his over generalized use of the word juice -- is not water the divine juice of the Earth? Could he be more right than mistaken in his labeling? His eyes take in more than my own will ever be capable of seeing. And interestingly, his eyes are physically captivating, the most striking feature of his appearance. When he was still a newborn, people would remark on how wise his eyes were, shiny little black buttons that missed nothing.

There doesn't appear to be a single thing wrong with his ears, either, as he can hear a candy wrapper crinkle from an astonishing distance. In fact, I can think to myself, he can hear a candy wrapper crinkle from an astonishing distance, and he'll coming running with that inquisitive look on his face as if to say, "Candy wrapper? There's candy? Wheres the candy?!" I laugh to myself as I write this; that child invokes more laughter in me than I ever had prior to his existence. It is almost as if he is pure exuberance -- he emotes a joy that bounces off anyone who takes the time and energy to be aware of it.

He is charming, charismatic, and intensely inquisitive. He watches how tasks are done, how objects function, and learned quickly which buttons turn on the TV and which switches turn on the lights. Also noteworthy, light is another phenomenon that appears to play a significant role in his world. Starting around Christmas when he was 19 months old, he refers to light as "Oh WOW!" He will say this phrase when he is surprised by or interested in something, but he mostly reserves it for lights of any kind and he is fascinated! A flashlight he was given was one of the most treasured toys. Sometimes he will say "oh Wow" in a breathless explicative kind of way, and I am often not sure what has caught his attention, and other times he shouts it out as an enthusiastic noun, pointing to a lamp, a string of lanterns, the flashing lights of an emergency vehicle. I catch myself saying it now, too, sometimes in a joking way and other times simply because he has reminded me to stop and wonder. I needed that reminder.

He has an awareness for music that shocks me, although it shouldnt; he often had profound reactions to music in the womb. He strums his guitar, pokes the piano keys, puffs into the cheap plastic recorder, and hums the kazoo with great gusto and passion. I've caught him singing to himself a few times, too.

He can be arrogant for a two year old, strong willed, and intensely stubborn. He connects quickly to animals, and finds great joy in being outside, playing in dirt or water, or pointing to the moon. He seems destined for greatness. I simply could not be any more honored to be this child's mother. It humbles me. The job of being his teacher and caretaker, nurturer and provider, protector and guide is the most rewarding vocation I ever could have imagined. And though at times I feel like a failure, all he has to do is whisper "Mommy" to me and I know that the love we have for each other transcends the mistakes and a multitude of sins. In essence, I am forever filled with gratitude for him.


----------



## flowers

Hi everyone,

I have been looking into some of the reading suggested and I have been really intrigued by some of the stories of young children verbalizing past lives. Some of my more intense awakening experiences have had to do with remembering past lives and I feel very connected to certain time periods.

Ds is still kind of young, just 2 and language is coming though certainly limited, but the other night while we were playing in bed before falling asleep we were taking about halloween and I asked him if he sees spirits and he said "hmmm-hmm" (his version of yes). I asked him if there were any apirits in the room with us and he instantly pointed towards one side of the room where I keep an open closet and started counting to five. I said, "so there are five spirits in the room with us" and he said "hmmm-hmm". I asked him where they were and he again pointed to where he originally looked when he counted.
Dh came into the room and I tried to ask him again but he wouldn't. About a half hour later we were alone again and I repeated the same questions and he said everything the same.

It was very eye opening for me because even though I have all this knowledge and have had experiences similar to this, I sometimes forget in the day to day shuffle to communicate with him in these ways. I really want to keep the doors open for him and learn from him. I feel like some of my potential was shut down as a child because I did not have an adult who believed in what I felt or experienced. I want to make it different for ds.


----------



## majikfaerie

Welcome to the thread Daffodil, I think I've seen you around... (and your fan club!)

Flowers, that's a beautiful story... My dd often comes up with similar stuff. After a while you get used to it (or so i keep telling myself)









My dd was sick this week, spent 2 days in bed with a fever of 102 - 103 and a nasty wet cough; she didnt move, didnt eat a bite, sipped about 1/2 glass of fluid over 2 days...
Actually she started by waking up and announced, "mama, I'm sick, I need ginger tea".
but then, after 2 days, in the early evening, she sat up a bit, and said "mama, I need to eat sushi so I can feel better."
So i found a junk mail sushi menu, and let her pick out what she wanted and got delivery. she ATE more than I've ever seen her eat in one sitting, and pronounced herself better! 5 minutes after finishing the meal, her fever was gone, she was up and about and bouncy!

amazing. she really is a little medicine woman. if only all flus could be healed so easily!


----------



## majazama

majikfaerie~ I love that you spell majik like majik... that's how I spell it too







I've never seen anyone else spell it like that.

MY DC rarely speak a word to anyone besides close family. And most of the time, people will try to get them to talk to them, and they just stare and stare and stare. Its kinda funny, but it also puts people off a bit, I think. They are just asking "whats your name", or something, and my DC just stare. (people like the mail lady, who is 'safe', and they see quite often)

about spirits.... my DC are ALWAYS saying, 'theres a monster, mommy!'... and we work on telling the monster to leave, and go to where they belong. I believe them, every time they say it.







The older one now has an imaginary friend, called Nola. She seems to be very kind, and shy







I think I like having her around. When I was a kid, one of my imaginary friends was called Nona, so I'm wondering if its the same one. Our guardian angel perhaps.


----------



## KateSt.

Oh, I loooove all these stories! Welcome, Daffodil--your son sounds amazing! Thanks so much for sharing.

Majikfaerie-- whoa...your daughter is incredible!!!

Loved flowers and jaza's stories, too! I bet Nona and Nola are the same energy. Soooo cool.


----------



## MrsTittlemouse

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has written here. I have spent too much time reading and now I can't share my story, Hopefully soon.
I have two highly aware children who just love being seen. They shine and share so much love! I am so grateful that I do have a few people living near me who share in my sense of wonder about our children (you know, all the children). It feels like when we gather and share about the things we see in our kids, then our hearts can expand to accept them as they are in the moment right now.
I am not sure if we are suffering from post Halloween candy meltdown; that combined with having colds has resulted in one extremely difficult day. I was barely hanging on as the kids fought and said bad things to each other all day. It was like they couldn't stay away from each other, like magnets. I don't know what was going on. We all have our days. Finally, at dinner, I had the inspiration that I personally needed to find peace in my heart, despite the external chaos. I remembered that these were God's (Universe's, Creator's, Goddess's, you name it's) children, and I was given the gift of taking care of them. Somehow this thought took all the pressure away from me needing to do the right thing (cause after trying all day I just couldn't figure out what it was







). I felt like I regained my energy, I was able to expand my heart and accept my kids in the moment even though they continued their "naughtyness" up until their heads hit the pillow.
Ok, I guess I wrote a bit. Thanks for creating this space!


----------



## MrsMike

Hello. I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I hope everyone is well. I've had some issues with PPD and I haven't been very social.
My little guy is as cute as ever. I know babies are cute and people love them, but David really is quite the magnet for people. I never would have imagined getting stopped as much as I do when I'm out with him. Everyone who sees him is attracted to his eyes and they comment on how bright and alert he is. He gives big smiles to just about everyone and I think it's healing to some people.
I wanted to make a little request to all who are reading this. One of my cats, Abigael, is very, very ill. Could y'all say some prayers for her so she can recover? Anything....prayers, good thoughts, sending healing vibes, white light....whatever you can do to put some good energy into the universe for her would be VERY much appreciated. She is an amazing kitty. Thanks.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
The older one now has an imaginary friend, called Nola. She seems to be very kind, and shy







I think I like having her around. When I was a kid, one of my imaginary friends was called Nona, so I'm wondering if its the same one. Our guardian angel perhaps.

wow, sounds like it.









(and MajikFaerie is my middle name - no, really, it is!!! on my passport and everything!)

Y'know, I dont think of my dd as amazing, (well I DO but I dont think I do more than any other parent, and I dont think she's especially more amazing than other kids (I do think that she has the CHANCE to fulfill her "amazing-ness" more than most kids are, since she has all the benifits of unassisted birth, co-sleeping, BFing for 3.5 years (and counting), full respect and autonomy, gently discipline and unschooling, not to mention growing up in rainbow gatherings!)

I'm just so glad to have a place I can talk about my DD with people who understand, rather than raise their eyebrows skeptically!


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil

Quick question:

Do any of your dc seems to show signs of exhibiting symptoms of ocd as a result of extra sensitivity?

My ds is very aware of his surroundings and the moods of people around him. Within the last few months, I've noticed he has become increasingly repetitive, both in speech and in actions. I think the speech has more to do with the fact that he's not talking much, so he just repeats what he _is_ actually saying over and over (usually three times in a row). He also wants to wash his hands a lot, and things must be placed exactly how he wants them (usually in straight lines or categorized by size/shape/color ect) or he gets perturbed. I didn't know if this is just part of his personality (2.5 years old seems a little young to me, but what do I know?







) or if this is common with very aware children.


----------



## russianthistle

Hello,
I've not had time to read all of the replies here...just a couple of pages. My son, who is 8 mo. today







, sound much like ExuberantDaffodil's description earlier on this page.

Nearly every person comments on his magnetic eyes. He has an amazing peacefulness about him. Hew also named himself... Casimir, which means peacemaker in Polish. We had several names chosen for this baby, alas, when he was born, he was none of those names. He is none other than a Casimir.

There is certainly a wiseness beyond his age. He is also a Pisces.

There is an interesting little tidbit about this little soul, my little gift, I'd like to share:

I was living in Colorado, having a wonderful life, discovering energies and stumbling upon people I was meant to know, when I was suddenly called back home, to Michigan's upper peninsula. DP and I made plans to return by May 1. Two weeks before we were to move, a dear friend, Star, was murdered by her ex-lover at my workplace, a little fairyland of beads. Thankfully, I was not there to witness the event. It was the most outrageous thing that has ever happened in my life.

Exactly one month after I returned home, I conceived Casimir. I know with all of my heart that he is the cosmic reverberation of my friend's death. He truly is a little Star baby.


----------



## DuckyTate

Still reading but as for my own talents if that is what they are I am setting them aside again.
I am simply much more comfortable with a tighter control over such things.
It is easier to manage in life with them switched off.


----------



## flowers

russianthistle, that is an amazing story...it gave me goosebumps.

I am so excited to have a reading list I am excited about again! So I am reading Indigo Children by Jan ....I can't think of the authors right now, and I am completely traveling back to my childhood and remembering things I haven't thought about in years and years. My life makes so much sense and I feel this regained sense of confidence because I think for sometime I have been extremely mellow b/c the world can be really harsh and I have spent a lot of time feeling like I never fit in. I grew up in the most random mainstream suburb ever and I could just never figure out why I was there and even when I understood I had chosen this path I was mystified as too why I chose this. I have found so much peace knowing that there are others and that this is all part of the plan.

So anyways, I am a nanny and the five year old has been freaking out for the past 6 months. We are at a loss. She will not respond to any desciplin...blah blah blah classic indigo child not being treated like an indigo syndrome. I was up all night reading that book and it hit me like a ton of bricks...she's indigo and freaking out b/c she is not being treated like one. The book has advice about parenting and caregiving and I tried to switch up my technique and just talk to her like a wise adult and not make decisions for her or tell her what to do...and she had the best day she has had in months. I could just see the difference. She was looking at me differently and it was just amazing. I realized that I have been holding a lot of frustration towards her and she knew it. The second I came at her with love and respect she just changed. (duh, but I was just so caught up in her negative behavior and her parents are open but not exactly rainbow so I use pretty traditional disciplining with her....I don't even know what I was thinking!)

Plus, I spent the day marveling that this job which I have had on and off for 3 years and given me the flexibility to stay home with my baby for a year and then return to work WITH ds has actually been an indigo connection. Her mother found me for her daughter unknowingly.

Are there any good books that I could recommend to her mother that aren't too "woo-woo", kwim?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExuberantDaffodil* 
Do any of your dc seems to show signs of exhibiting symptoms of ocd as a result of extra sensitivity?

My ds is very aware of his surroundings and the moods of people around him. Within the last few months, I've noticed he has become increasingly repetitive, both in speech and in actions. I think the speech has more to do with the fact that he's not talking much, so he just repeats what he _is_ actually saying over and over (usually three times in a row). He also wants to wash his hands a lot, and things must be placed exactly how he wants them (usually in straight lines or categorized by size/shape/color ect) or he gets perturbed. I didn't know if this is just part of his personality (2.5 years old seems a little young to me, but what do I know?







) or if this is common with very aware children.

Well, I know very little about OCD (I think there's a thread on it somewhere), and my dd is not OCD by any stretch of the imagination,
BUT, she is VERY PARTICULAR about how things are, especially when she was around 2 yo, now its starting to relax a bit, but a year ago, she would regularly go into hysterics if something was so much as half a micron out of "place" - a lot of the time I honestly couldnt even see the difference.

She would freak out that I put her chair in the wrong place, and she'd be screaming, "not like this, LIKE *THIS!!!!*" and then budge the chair an infinitessimal amount to the left, or whatever.
if so much as one bity drop of water would fall on any part of her clothes or body, it was meltdown, we had to take ALL her clothes off and dress her in clean ones.
she still wont get her head wet, or tolerate her clothes being a bit wet, but at least now she's okay if its just a drop or two of water on her shirt (phew!)

She's jsut really really particular about all kinds of stuff like that.
and she is REALLY insistant about what she wears, and the way she wears it.

also about how OTHER people dress, stand, walk, etc.
if her blanket isnt "just so" or if I dont dip her food in the ketchup in exactly the right way (lightly dip, no wiping), etc, WATCH OUT!!!

I dont think its OCD, just a sign of being highly sensitive.
(though if you suspect your child may be OCD, check it out, I think there are ways to treat it, or at least improve their quality of life.)

I remember stuff like this from my own childhood - I was obsessed with patterns and lines - sometimes things just looked "wrong" to me, mostly the placement of things. like if the window was open at 7 16ths instead of 1/2, It BUGGED the Heck out of me, I just couldnt look at it, I'd feel like I was going crazy. If any of the invisible "lines" I extended out from the edges of the furniture were intersecting in "out of order" ways, or if there was a patterned tiled floor or wallpaper that had one section upside down, or any deviation in the pattern (even, actually especially the ones that were so fine and blended in most people wouldnt notice the differnce) it just really upset me.

I still really dislike paterns to be broken - things either have to be fitting perfectly into their pattern, or totally random.
stuff like that.

It doesnt affect me as much as when I was small, when things like this ruled my life, but its amusing to see it in my own daughter, and heartbreaking to see the depths of her frustration when something "doesnt fit" and she cant communicate what it is, or fix it. I just relate to it so well.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil

majikfaerie - thanks for your reply! The way you described your daughter sounds very similar to my son! Honestly, I don't think it is so much an "OCD" thing as it is personality. I'm really not all that surprised because, like you, I've been a "patterns and order" type of person my whole life, although the older I get, the less it manifests itself in my daily life.


----------



## Fiestabeth

ED & Majikfaerie, my dd is very much like what you have described; highly sensitive, but she doesn't seem to have any of the repetitive characteristics that would indicate OCD. She also, at age two, would flip out if things weren't just so. We had to move the location of the refrigerator at one point, and she was crying and screaming, "It doesn't GO there!" She also at that age freaked out about fall and the leaves falling off the trees. She never wanted anything to change, and everything had to be "just right."

She has some sensory integration issues that we still struggle with, even though they have gotten much better. Her main problems are with clothing, shoes, and loud noises.

Well, I have been keeping up with reading this thread, but just busy, busy, busy from day to day life! I am getting my wisdom teeth out today, so won't be back for a few days. Hope everyone has a better weekend than I am going to!!


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I remember stuff like this from my own childhood - I was obsessed with patterns and lines - sometimes things just looked "wrong" to me, mostly the placement of things. like if the window was open at 7 16ths instead of 1/2, It BUGGED the Heck out of me, I just couldnt look at it, I'd feel like I was going crazy. If any of the invisible "lines" I extended out from the edges of the furniture were intersecting in "out of order" ways, or if there was a patterned tiled floor or wallpaper that had one section upside down, or any deviation in the pattern (even, actually especially the ones that were so fine and blended in most people wouldnt notice the differnce) it just really upset me.

I still really dislike paterns to be broken - things either have to be fitting perfectly into their pattern, or totally random.
stuff like that.

I used to do that too. I would stare at the wall paper, and how it went around the door frames,and such, .. I was always trying to find the patterns that were there (the lines of the door way, wall, light reflecting, etc.), not so much being upset by it. I did peel all that wall paper off though, one day







but that's cause it was ugly.









must be an indigo trait, staring at incongruent wallpaper.









When I was a little girl, I remember lying in bed, counting things, to make sure they were counted correctly... like 3+4=7... as though the people who've been counting for centuries had it wrong, and I was going to figure it out.









I mentioned in a previous post how my girls say "there's a monster" all the time. It kinda freaks me out a bit. I don't want ghosts around. They sometimes say that they are eating me, or them.







:
Anyone have experience with that? We always tell them to leave... and I don't know if it works.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Beth, I hope all went well with your extraction and that you are not in any pain!


----------



## majikfaerie

oh! dont get me started about numbers and counting!!!
I used to spend hours doing stuff with umbers in my head. sitting for hours in school each day, working out percentages of how much time till the end of the day and stuff like that, counting counting counting...
and I really liked things to be EQUAL, like if I stubbed a toe, I"d then go and kick the rest of my toes on something, so they"d all be hurt equally, just to be fair







:
I remember spending hours and hours hitting my fingers one at a time, in special patterns so that it would be fair, and it wasnt enough just to hit each finger, I also had to do them in reverse, like, "its not fair to my ring finger if it always gets hit after the little finger, so I have to hit my little finger, and then hit EACH of my fingers so its fair. then Id go through the whole process forwards and backwards for every finger in every possible order... all because I banged one finger on the table.

but it wasn"t OCD... I just liked things to be ordered.

(and something is wrong with my apostrophe key...)
its a bit amazing for me to hear that other people did this kind of thing too.


----------



## Aka mommy

New to this thread. Dont have much time to write as im heading out the door to get my tattoo that symbolizes my last natural homebirth







!

I have to admit I had this mentioned to me about 3 months after my last daughter was born. A fellow mdcer told me I undoubtedly had crystal children. She commented on how huge and beautiful their eyes were and how their energy seeped thru to her just thru the webcam. I thought she was nuts quite frankly. But the more I read the more I can definately be classified as an Indigo myself. My mother has always been scared of me, said my sensitivety and temper were a mix she never knew how to handle. She has also always joked about my uncanny sense of direction and foresight. My overly religious mother, teases me that im psychic! lol My warrior spirit keeps me going through life i believe.

My children are amazing as all mother's believe their kids to be. But there is something about both of them. And EVERYONE comments on it. My oldest can just look at you with her sparkly eyes and you feel a sense of calm, but she may bemore indigo then crystal as she loves to test the boundaries and limits.

My youngest is 100% through crystal. Her aura is loving and calm and cheerful. Everywhere we go she smiles, i will have to post pics later! Its so hard to describe. She emits something from her that fixes any bad. We go out and people come up to us and say how her smile just warms them.

Anyways, got an appt to keep will be back to catch up and try to read all 11 pages!


----------



## flowers

I definitely had have a counting/balancing/sorting thing. Still to this day I love things like mosiacs and puzzles because I become very calm and settled after everything is in it's proper place. The funny thing is I am quite disorganized but my favorite thing to do with the kids is to sort blocks by shapes or colors. When I was a kid driving in the car I had to count in between telephone poles and I couldn't stop and I used to think that I shouldn't tell anyone because they would think I was crazy. My favorite housefold chore is folding laundry because I like to fold a certain way and make piles by person/pants/pjs/shirts etc. I guess it could be labeled ocd but I would rather stay away from that kind of talk...rather negative. So far ds does not have any of those traits.


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aka mommy* 
... im heading out the door to get my tattoo that symbolizes my last natural homebirth







!


oooo... i"ve been thinking of getting a tattoo. What design are you going for?


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I definitely had have a counting/balancing/sorting thing. Still to this day I love things like mosiacs and puzzles because I become very calm and settled after everything is in it's proper place. The funny thing is I am quite disorganized but my favorite thing to do with the kids is to sort blocks by shapes or colors. When I was a kid driving in the car I had to count in between telephone poles and I couldn't stop and I used to think that I shouldn't tell anyone because they would think I was crazy. My favorite housefold chore is folding laundry because I like to fold a certain way and make piles by person/pants/pjs/shirts etc. I guess it could be labeled ocd but I would rather stay away from that kind of talk...rather negative. So far ds does not have any of those traits.

Oooh, this is what I would do, too (the counting between poles)! I have always had a penchant for puzzles, and I am rather disorganized (but up until pregnancy/nursing brain took over, I could always find what I was looking for







). I wash DD's clothes separately from mine, but I always have intricate piles for each different item. DD has started exhibiting some organizational skills, like having to line up all her stuffed animals in a row (and she tells me that one is broken if it can't stand up!). She repeats this ad nauseum.

Samantha


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I definitely had have a counting/balancing/sorting thing. Still to this day I love things like mosiacs and puzzles because I become very calm and settled after everything is in it's proper place. The funny thing is I am quite disorganized but my favorite thing to do with the kids is to sort blocks by shapes or colors. When I was a kid driving in the car I had to count in between telephone poles and I couldn't stop and I used to think that I shouldn't tell anyone because they would think I was crazy. My favorite housefold chore is folding laundry because I like to fold a certain way and make piles by person/pants/pjs/shirts etc. I guess it could be labeled ocd but I would rather stay away from that kind of talk...rather negative. So far ds does not have any of those traits.

Flowers, I love you, but why are you posting my thoughts here?
I also add colour to the clothes sorting








actually, perhaps this is not the best time to mention that literally ALL of my clothes are green? right down to the last odd sock, even my bras and undies!
everything.is.really.GREEN!!!!!!!
Most of my stuff is green too - my purse, bag, shoes, toothbrush, blankets, sleepingbag, tent, pens, notebooks, diary, kitchen counter, eyes... I even buy green stuff, like if I want to buy something that comes in several varieties, like cheese or muesli, and one of the varieties has a green packet, I'll get that one, even if its not really the one I wanted. Its really tough for me if the green packet variety/brand is one I dont want to buy! I think I would die if Nestle changed their logo to green!

its not easy being green!


----------



## Aka mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
oooo... i"ve been thinking of getting a tattoo. What design are you going for?

I ended up not making my appt plus they turned me away since my daughter isnt fully weened yet. Bugger!

I am getting a tribal turtle for my dd#2, which symbolizes mother earth and the whole concept of the earth being born of the water. And then Im getting a butterfly with clear wings for my dd#1 which symbolizes the birth of myself and that my children are the best of myself. And lastly I am getting an open hooked diamond thingy that symbolizes natural childbirth. Ill post pics once i get em!


----------



## ZaMasmom

Thank you Kate St.!!!!!!!! I love this thread.
It has been a long and hard road with my little indigo, with friends and family not really understanding what I was going through!! I have recently found out my son is an indigo and have since returned to meditation and the spiritual side of life! He is definitely here to teach me some lesson (but boy do they all have to be frustrating ones)!!







He apparently was one of my guides in a past life and he has chosen me to help him in this life.
Please please don't discontinue or give up on this thread....this means a lot to me now that I have found a place to come and chat.


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aka mommy* 
I ended up not making my appt plus they turned me away since my daughter isnt fully weened yet. Bugger!

I am getting a tribal turtle for my dd#2, which symbolizes mother earth and the whole concept of the earth being born of the water. And then Im getting a butterfly with clear wings for my dd#1 which symbolizes the birth of myself and that my children are the best of myself. And lastly I am getting an open hooked diamond thingy that symbolizes natural childbirth. Ill post pics once i get em!

cool! I love turtles too! I want a celtic-style one. I'm part irish.

I was going to get matching ones on my forearms, cause of a recent scar I got from my iron (on one forearm, but want them to look the same)

I never really thought of tattoos till I got that scar. funny. now I want like 5


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
I never really thought of tattoos till I got that scar. funny. now I want like 5









And once you get those 5, you'll want 5 more!









Samantha


----------



## MrsMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aka mommy* 
I ended up not making my appt plus they turned me away since my daughter isnt fully weened yet. Bugger!

I am getting a tribal turtle for my dd#2, which symbolizes mother earth and the whole concept of the earth being born of the water. And then Im getting a butterfly with clear wings for my dd#1 which symbolizes the birth of myself and that my children are the best of myself. And lastly I am getting an open hooked diamond thingy that symbolizes natural childbirth. Ill post pics once i get em!

I got a tribal turtle because of the very same reason.


----------



## majikfaerie

forgive me for my ignorance of tattoo ettiquette, but why did they turn you away because uyour lo isn't weaned? what's the connection? (are you getting the tattoos on your breasts?)


----------



## Aka mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
forgive me for my ignorance of tattoo ettiquette, but why did they turn you away because uyour lo isn't weaned? what's the connection? (are you getting the tattoos on your breasts?)

They turned me away because the ink gets into your blood and can in turn get into the breastmilk. Makes total sense, I had justnotmade the connection on my own lol. So he told me once she was weaned to come in.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyofPunkiePie* 
Beth, I hope all went well with your extraction and that you are not in any pain!

Thank you so much! It went really well, actually, and I haven't had horrible pain. They were really crowding my mouth, and despite the slight pain I still have, my mouth feels much better in general. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## KateSt.

Beth, glad you're doing well. I remember very well what it was like to get my wisdom teeth out 13 years ago!

Don't have a lot of time to write, but I was sooo moved to see all the Turtle Mamas on this thread!! My son "brought" me turtles while I was recovering from my second miscarriage (long story, but very cool -- maybe I'll write it out later) and that's when I discovered that they are a powerful symbol of Motherhood and Protection. I decorated my bathroom with turtles in preparation of my birthing experience. Two months ago, ds and I were at a craft fair and he picked out a turtle necklace -- I thought it was for me, but he made it clear it was for him. He's been wearing this turtle necklace ever since. I've decided that if I still want a tattoo by the time I'm 50 I'll get a turtle tattoo (I figure that will help keep me young!)


----------



## KateSt.

oh! And just wanted to welcome ZaMasmom and akamommy! And Mrs. Mike it's good to see you again!


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Beth, glad you're doing well. I remember very well what it was like to get my wisdom teeth out 13 years ago!

Don't have a lot of time to write, but I was sooo moved to see all the Turtle Mamas on this thread!! My son "brought" me turtles while I was recovering from my second miscarriage (long story, but very cool -- maybe I'll write it out later) and that's when I discovered that they are a powerful symbol of Motherhood and Protection. I decorated my bathroom with turtles in preparation of my birthing experience. Two months ago, ds and I were at a craft fair and he picked out a turtle necklace -- I thought it was for me, but he made it clear it was for him. He's been wearing this turtle necklace ever since. I've decided that if I still want a tattoo by the time I'm 50 I'll get a turtle tattoo (I figure that will help keep me young!)









One of S' very first words (around 8 mos.) was turtle! "Tod-yes," was how she said it. Totally obsessed with them. I personally have a fascination with dragonflies. Anyone know any symbology or meaning related to them? (I suppose I could google it but I love all the mama wisdom here.) For years I've wanted to get a dragonfly tattoo, and then recently had the idea of symbols representing each of my daughters on either side. Their first names mean "who is like God," and "wisdom," so something representing that, or a rose and violet (their middle names.) I have some Japanese in my heritage, so I thought the Japanese symbols for radiance and wisdom would be cool.


----------



## Aka mommy

I too, LOVE dragonflies. They rae such mystical creatures in my eyes. But im not sure of their symbolism!


----------



## majazama

that's so weird. I just remembered one of my dd's first words was turtle too. When I was first pregnant with her, I watched a documentary about sea turtles, and cried and cried. They are such beautiful creatures! I can't belive that people kill them, and steal their eggs, etc, etc.









I have a lot of animals in my totem... bear, cat, butterfly, horse, dolphin...

I was thinking of matching tats on my hips for my daughters too! (simple design, nothing huge) ... weird.


----------



## Aka mommy

I forgot to add, my dd#2's nickname is 'Tortuga' hee hee. Funny though, the stubborn thing refused to come out in our birthing tub and was actually born in our bed (i think due to her positioning of posterior). LOL


----------



## flowers

That is so funny because we talk about turtles ALL the time (also snakes and birds) and we are constantly saying the word "la tortuga". I want to have him familiar with another language and we both love saying this word.

I have been contemplating a tattoo for some time and am waiting for that right place, right time thing. I am looking for some sort of design that has an ancient feel to it that somehow represents the cycles of change, the seasons, the moon etc....something like that. Dh is less than thrilled. He is into the "pure" thing but I think body art is beautiful.

majikfaerie, okay so we officially have some cosmic connection







Crazy!
I laughed out loud about your green obsession. Mine is blue and I literally have to FORCE myself not to buy blue everything! I just bought this new organic duvet cover for our bed and of course I really wanted the blue but we picked out sage because everything blanket/sheet we have ever owned is blue. Blue to me is just the best color and it is the same thing with the food packaging...blue is so much more appealing!!!


----------



## mum2be

My dd is 7.5 weeks old. When my husband and I got together, his cousin went to see a psychic-medium and was told to make sure that we had children. She said one would be very special. His cousin hadn't mentioned a thing about us and didn't even know I existed.
Then she went on to explain how Elisabeth (our daughter) would be a reincarnated soul and would make a big difference in the world. She said a lot of other things too, but I've forgotten.

Then this past weekend I was at a church fair and a woman I know who is also a psychic-medium went on to say that Elisabeth is an Indigo Child and she is very special. She asked if she needed a pure diet, and I said yes. I am down to only 9 foods I can eat (most of them being veggies) while breastfeeding her. She is so sensitive.

I can't get into too many details about all this because Elisabeth is finally sleeping, but I'm sure will be up in another couple of minutes. So I want to make sure I post what I need to...

She is an extremely fussy baby. EXTREMELY. Is only content being bounced and walked at the same time. Other than that she is generally fussy. She will tolerate the bouncy seat, her swing, the sling, etc. for only about 5-10 minutes before she starts crying. She needs to be held constantly, but is not content just being held, she needs to be bounced and walked.

She does NOT sleep. She will fall asleep periodically throughout the day, but always wake up a minute or two later. She sleeps horribly at night too. She is just so tired, but won't sleep. I don't get it.

Then we go to my mother's house and she sleeps WONDERFULLY, naps during the day and sleeps through everything. At home we can barely breathe without waking her. We've tried the whole "make lots of noise so she'll get used to it while she's sleeping" thing...didn't work.

So I'm wondering...those of you with Indigo children, did they ever act like this as a baby? Is this just her temperment, regardless of her being an Indigo?

How do you parent an Indigo baby?

I feel like my thoughts are all over the place in this post. I apologize...I am severely sleep deprived right now.


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome mum2be and congrats on your new daughter! I don't have a lot of insight into what you're going through right now, but my first instinct after reading that Elisabeth slept fine at your mother's house is perhaps she is sensitive to certain energies at your house? Maybe unseen energies? This may be a shot in the dark but here are some suggestions:

Let your dd know (while she's sleeping) that she's fine now. Whatever negativity she may have in her spirit mind or cell memory may be released because it's over. Let her know she's in a new body and having a new experience and let her know she is very loved. Maybe even let her know that you know she has an important role here on earth this time around that you'll be supportive in any way you can. Then I would burn a sage stick through the house (can be bought at health food stores or new age stores).

I don't if this will help, but it certainly couldn't hurt. I know many babies go through this early on and do eventually get much better around 12 weeks or so. But perhaps these steps will help facilitate her healing.

Good luck and hugs to you!


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
majikfaerie, okay so we officially have some cosmic connection







Crazy! I laughed out loud about your green obsession. Mine is blue and I literally have to FORCE myself not to buy blue everything! I just bought this new organic duvet cover for our bed and of course I really wanted the blue but we picked out sage because everything blanket/sheet we have ever owned is blue. Blue to me is just the best color and it is the same thing with the food packaging...blue is so much more appealing!!!









Mine is blue too!! I love every shade of blue, but I cannot resist turquoise. I have been cleaning out my closet and realized I have 10 cardigan type sweaters in all shades of blue. TEN. No one needs that many cardigans, but it's like I go into a trance. MUST. BUY. BLUE. SWEATER. SO. PRETTY.







(In my defense half of them were bought at the thrift store.)


----------



## flowers

Welcome mum2be!!!

Happy Babymoon! I had so much of a similar struggle when ds was born. We thought we were doing everything "right" and this tiny being would scream scream scream. We held him all the time and just like you he needed to be bounced...intensely. In fact the birth ball saved our life because we could sit while holding him and still bounce. It lasted for about 6 weeks and then the intensity mellowed. But he always had a "tough" time during transitions ie; right before he crawled, walked etc.

Just keep loving that baby and things will work out. I do agree with KateSt. that clearing the space could be a great help. Also, environmental allergies???

Fiestabeth!!! Woo-hoo! We love blue! I am the same way with the clothes. I just recently have made myself buy other colors and for some reason the only thing I now pick as an alternative are reds/oranges.


----------



## gina871

. I have a lot to learn


----------



## Aka mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
My dd is 7.5 weeks old. When my husband and I got together, his cousin went to see a psychic-medium and was told to make sure that we had children. She said one would be very special. His cousin hadn't mentioned a thing about us and didn't even know I existed.
Then she went on to explain how Elisabeth (our daughter) would be a reincarnated soul and would make a big difference in the world. She said a lot of other things too, but I've forgotten.

Then this past weekend I was at a church fair and a woman I know who is also a psychic-medium went on to say that Elisabeth is an Indigo Child and she is very special. She asked if she needed a pure diet, and I said yes. I am down to only 9 foods I can eat (most of them being veggies) while breastfeeding her. She is so sensitive.

I can't get into too many details about all this because Elisabeth is finally sleeping, but I'm sure will be up in another couple of minutes. So I want to make sure I post what I need to...

She is an extremely fussy baby. EXTREMELY. Is only content being bounced and walked at the same time. Other than that she is generally fussy. She will tolerate the bouncy seat, her swing, the sling, etc. for only about 5-10 minutes before she starts crying. She needs to be held constantly, but is not content just being held, she needs to be bounced and walked.

She does NOT sleep. She will fall asleep periodically throughout the day, but always wake up a minute or two later. She sleeps horribly at night too. She is just so tired, but won't sleep. I don't get it.

Then we go to my mother's house and she sleeps WONDERFULLY, naps during the day and sleeps through everything. At home we can barely breathe without waking her. We've tried the whole "make lots of noise so she'll get used to it while she's sleeping" thing...didn't work.

So I'm wondering...those of you with Indigo children, did they ever act like this as a baby? Is this just her temperment, regardless of her being an Indigo?

How do you parent an Indigo baby?

I feel like my thoughts are all over the place in this post. I apologize...I am severely sleep deprived right now.

Youcould be describing my dd#1. We thought it was colic for months, then went and had her adjusted by the chiro. He suggested that she was over sensitive to outward stimuli and had a few problems during the birth as well. After her adjustment she was a different child. Still high demand but better equiped to cope with things.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I just bought this new organic duvet cover for our bed and of course I really wanted the blue but we picked out sage because everything blanket/sheet we have ever owned is blue.

isnt sage a shade of... GREEN?!!!!
lol. contrary to popular belief, we are NOT the same person







:

mum2be, welcome!
my dd needed a lot of serious bouncing till she was about 12 weeks too. actually, walking by the sea calmed her too, and I eventually worked out that the best thing for all of us was that I started Capoeira training with her in my arms - I got back in shape after the pg, and dd got rocked to her heart's content.
and I love capoeira. actually, dd is a pretty good capoeirista herself. one time we were at the beach and a _roda_ was going on (a capoeira jam) and all these big tough capoeira guys were dancing, and then dd (about 2yo at the time) just ran into the center of the circle - everyone stopped dead, of course, but she shouted at them "play! play! you have to do like this;" and started to do some moves and kicks.
everyone was in shock
it was hillarious!









I also agree with kateSt about the idea of talking to your child, after all, she is a special being, with much power, trapped in this helpless little baby's body, and on the other hand, she's just a sweet helpless little baby with all these confusing memories and knowledge and feelings... the contradiction must be pretty frustrating! I know that's how it seemed to me with my dd, and your LO sounds similar. anyway, if its any consolation, she grew out of it (well, the bouncing thing anyway - we still run up against the frustration from time to time







)


----------



## Fiestabeth

mum2be - my second dd was very much like your first. Until magically at about 7 wks old she seemed to turn into a different baby. Before that she would just scream inconsolably, and we would just hold her and bounce or rock, and the thing that calmed her down most was to be on Daddy's shoulder and he would whack her butt repeatedly. It sounds awful, and at times he got some looks from people and a few comments, but if he didn't do it fairly hard, she wouldn't calm down!

Since her birth I have read some info about infants needing to cry out the stress of birth, and I really now believe that was what was going on with her. My labor started out wonderfully peaceful, such a departure from my first, but I ended up with an emergency c-section, and I completely lost it - crying uncontrollably. Then I wasn't allowed to hold her for 45 minutes after birth, during which time she screamed, then when they finally placed her in my arms she immediately stopped crying and just stared at me. (I'm almost starting to cry just typing this.) I think it took her seven weeks to clear that trauma. (And I think I have some work to do to clear it myself!) It is very strange to me to connect the child I know with the newborn she was.

Another thing - my first dd was not a crier, but she needed to be held all the time, and she also did not sleep. She needed constant person to person stimulation and eye contact. The sling, as well as keeping up a running dialogue ALL DAY LONG were the things that saved me. I'm sure I looked insane, just talking to a little tiny baby non-stop! But she wanted to be WITH me at all times, and know what was going on.

Good luck - I know how hard it is to care for a little one on no sleep! We're all wishing you the best.


----------



## flowers

I forgot to tell you, the other day right after I posted a response about all our turtle talk my dh came home from work with our housemate and they walked right up to us (we were nursing) and said "look we brought you a turtle." They had this cute little stuffed turtle and the great thing is it is not like they bought it at the store. They are stone masons and just picked it up along their day and didn't think twice. Very interesting!!









I think it is so interesting that so many of us had the "colic" baby experience. It was such a struggle for me being a new mom and so many of my expectations of what being a new mama was like were destroyed. It was a very difficult time for me.

milkfaerie,

you do realize the little cute guy you have rolling around on your last post is GREEN! I swear I almost saw you for a moment....divination through a smilie???Has that been done before?


----------



## ZaMasmom

I have to prefice this by saying that although ds is only 2 1/2, he is and always was an indigo, although by the "experts" one becomes and indigo around the age of 7 or so.
My question is this? How do you get your indigo to comply with a request, or perform a simple task, without the battle of "I know who I am and why I am here"....don't bother me with your trivial little things.....









I have used gentle discipline, not so gentle discipline (never hitting or anything like that), ignoring, 123 magic, redirection....







: I'm exhasperated most days with trying to be FFF (firm, fair, and friendly) and be consistant. The hard thing about being consistant is that nothing works...so I always have to try different things. TO does not work, nor does getting him to sit on a stair, chair or other naughty spot!! Help!!


----------



## KateSt.

ZaMasmom, I highly recommend the book "Unconditional Parenting" by Alfie Kohn and also subscribing to Scott Noelle's Daily Groove emails. Both are all about parenting and "disciplining" a different way, which is definitely what these children need.

Let me see if I can find some links....


----------



## KateSt.

Here are some of my favorite Daily Grooves--he definitely understands that parenting is a spiritual journey!

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-...e-the-behavior

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-...ional-presence

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-groove/vibe

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-groove/only-yes

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-groove/be-real


----------



## ZaMasmom

Thanks KateSt. I will be checking them out!!


----------



## Aka mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZaMasmom* 
I have to prefice this by saying that although ds is only 2 1/2, he is and always was an indigo, although by the "experts" one becomes and indigo around the age of 7 or so.
My question is this? How do you get your indigo to comply with a request, or perform a simple task, without the battle of "I know who I am and why I am here"....don't bother me with your trivial little things.....









I have used gentle discipline, not so gentle discipline (never hitting or anything like that), ignoring, 123 magic, redirection....







: I'm exhasperated most days with trying to be FFF (firm, fair, and friendly) and be consistant. The hard thing about being consistant is that nothing works...so I always have to try different things. TO does not work, nor does getting him to sit on a stair, chair or other naughty spot!! Help!!









We tried many different approaches. And we constantly have to remember why we are disciplining our 3 yo. She is one to test authority a lot. But what works the best for her, is asking her to make eye contact and really hear the request we are making of her. When we boss her around as if she is not our equal she acts out. When we lose our cool and yell (yes im not perfect and catch myself doing it at times) she yells back. When i throw my hands up in frustration and direct dh to the problem, she comes right back at me. Im learning daily that she deserves our respect as well as our love. This is a given but it is so easy to forget it in moments of exasperation. My DD#1 seems to need to know that even though she has been placed in this little body that she is thought of and treated at a higher level. Sounds silly. No she doesnt rule the roost and has the best manners and heart of many 3 year olds we come around. And at the end of the day i notice, when I give her that respect and attention she craves, we have less problems and break downs. Now has anyone figured out how to remember that and to ALWAYS give this to their kiddos









Now dd#2 is a whole new ball of wax and im finding impossible to discipline! At 1 she is already throwing tantrums something her sis has never done. She screams in rage and the whole house feels as if it is crumbling from the angry energy she is channeling into that scream. She has a temper that already i worry about. Anyone else notice this in their dc? How do you handle it and at what age did it go away if it did?


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aka mommy* 
Now dd#2 is a whole new ball of wax and im finding impossible to discipline! At 1 she is already throwing tantrums something her sis has never done. She screams in rage and the whole house feels as if it is crumbling from the angry energy she is channeling into that scream. She has a temper that already i worry about. Anyone else notice this in their dc? How do you handle it and at what age did it go away if it did?

Is that my DD, maybe? Cause holy !&@%^ $^#* can my DD2 scream. It's the kind that when she has a meltdown in the store (as she does quite often) people around us turn white.







Shes very high-strung. She always gets what she wants, too, because I DO NOT want to hear that scream.







I'm working on it.

I second unconditional parenting. some other good ones are "easy to love, difficult to discipline", and the continuum concept.


----------



## BamBam'sMom

Hi all. I'm new here.

I was just reading through some of your stories. I've never heard of indigo children before, but I see similarities to myself here.

The thing that really rang true to me was the "human lie detector." I have always been able to detect lies. I have also always been a non-conformist. My dad was psychic and did healings and I used to help him and also give him healings when I was little. I could feel warmth in the areas that needed healing. My dad always said I was right on target (he might have just been humoring me). My sister and I are both slightly psychic. She's the only person I can talk to about it without feeling like I'm crazy or bragging.

I had a reading at a psychic fair and she told me my aura was light blue with gold sparkles, so maybe I'm not indigo.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

I really liked _Raising Your Spirited Child_. It really hit home for me.

Samantha


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks for the links to daily grooves katest,
i also wanted to add another second to the reccommendation of Unconditional Parenting.
This book totally changed my marriage - DH read it and started applying the concepts of unconditionallity to his relationship with me as well as with DD, and the results are amazing.
we were pretty close to divorce before (even been to a few lawyers) and now we're moving to Australia together!
and its helping with DD too.


----------



## mommyabroad

:


----------



## flowers

Great link KateSt. Thanks!

One of the personal struggles I have had with discipline in general is that I may have the ideals of gentle discipline but then some preconditioned idea of discipline flows through me. I have really had to question some of the ways I look at children because although I talk the talk there is a lot of unconscious cultural conditioning that has taken place in my life. I have been questioning a lot of what I "believe" and wondering where these believes root from. It is a bit scary taking care of three kids though and feeling like you are just a novice at child guiding and a lot of what you were taught as a child is part of an "old world" mentality that no longer (or maybe never did) serves the child.

Unchartered waters. Thank goodness for the web and advanced communication. All these links and book suggestions are great.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Aka mommy

I have hit a brick wall. My oldest who is now 3 has been struggling in daycare. IT is a small inhome daycare and very well structured. But last night our dcp told us in tears she doesnt know what to do with Lyssa and the constant battle she is fighting with her. She has started hitting and pushing (she doesnt do this at home ever) and time outs are not working for her. Shes went so far as to say even her college professors are at a loss and that maybe we should take her in to be diagnosed from a pediatrician. UGHHHH im ready to cry and rip my hair out at the same time. I often times would get frustrated with ehr warrior spirit, but there is a sensitivity and sweetness to her that even dcp has commented on. She shares, has manners and is so kind to the kids the rest of the time. I just dont know what to do right now. If i can just work a few more months we will be out of debt and i will be able to return to home.

Is the indigo child suppose to have problems so early? Any thoughts?


----------



## majikfaerie

aka mommy, I would say that perhaps there are some deeper issues to be solved than jsut your DD's behaviour. after all, your DD is a person with feelings and thoughts and life, not just a set of behaviours to be controlled (I cant say, as I dont really know your situation or your dcp), but that is how it comes accross to me - like the dcp is trying to control the behaviours without recognising the child within: the CAUSES behind the behaviours.

It also sounds like you and the dcp can see that "time outs arent working" for your child. so listen to your own words and try to come up with a better solution. (obviously this isnt necessarily aimed directly at you, but also at the dcp, as she is the one having the problems).

If time outs arent working, and to be honest, I dont think the really work for most children - it is a form of love withdrawl, and the child doesnt "learn her lesson", she just learns that she needs to "act" in a certain way or she will be punished. this means the child is acting; not expressing herself but keeping up masks (an emotionally draining life for the best of us!) and in fear of punishment.

Okay, maybe this works out for some kids, but it clearly isnt working for yours. I dont believe for one second that your DD is acting out in this way for no reason, even if she herself can not express those reasons.

I suggest you try to work out some of the emotional causes that lead your DD to behave like this, and help her to express them in a safe way, rather than just punishing the behaviour, and work closely with the dcp on the issue. and if it doesnt work out in the end, or the dcp isnt willing to try other methods than time out/ punishments and rewards, then find another dcp.

hope this helps, and sorry I'm not being to clear today, I'm NAK and in the middle of packing. That's just my thoughts, and I send you and your DD lots of big


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Mamas, I was gone for a couple of weeks and missed all of you! Haven't caught up on the posts yet, but just wanted to send you all some cyber-hugs.









Hope everyone had a lovely holiday with their families!


----------



## flowers

Did anyone celebrate this past holiday weekend? We had a great time visiting family and friends.


----------



## majikfaerie

hey guys!
its been a while (I was out cold for a week with bronchitis),
what holiday, flowers?
I'm busy lately preparing for our big move, flying to Thailand for a few months and then to Australia to find a home. oh so glad to be getting out of the holey land.








DD is of course being ultra-sensitive, with all the packing and moving and changes, and me being sick in bed for so long


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
hey guys!
its been a while (I was out cold for a week with bronchitis),
what holiday, flowers?
I'm busy lately preparing for our big move, flying to Thailand for a few months and then to Australia to find a home. oh so glad to be getting out of the holey land.








DD is of course being ultra-sensitive, with all the packing and moving and changes, and me being sick in bed for so long









Sorry you've been under the weather!

But hey, at least your dd is going through major changes.....dh and I were discussing rearranging the living room last night and dd flipped out! Then wanted to call grandma, because, "Grandma understands how hard change is for me!"


----------



## flowers

majikfaerie, oh, we just celebrated thanksgiving. we have a lot of extended family in the area so we gathered for a large celebration. it was nice. PLUS, dh and I had FIVE days off together







Wow!

We went into the city and walked around all day watching street musicians and people watching. We had this great moment where this homeless guy walked up to us out of the blue and recited this beautiful poem and flashed us a smile and told us not to get caught up in the struggles of relationship and to remember to use our differences to strengthen out life together. He pointed to ds who was sleeping at the time and told us that he was our true guide and a testament of what true love creates.







: Then he just walked away. It was a great day all around.


----------



## KateSt.

Hilary, that homeless guy sounds like an angel in disguise! What a great story!

We had a lovely holiday, too. When I have 2 hands I'll write about it.


----------



## majikfaerie

oh THANKSGIVING! of course!
being outside of north america and not having TV, its pretty easy to be unaware of that one...

our big move is coming up! we fly on monday!!!!


----------



## Earth Angel

Many blessings to you on your journey majikfaerie









Quote:

Hilary, that homeless guy sounds like an angel in disguise!








I was gonna say the same thing!

Anyone ever read "Angels on Earth"? It is a bi monthly magazine filled with people's stories about angels coming to Earth and helping them along. It is sorta religious, but I enjoy taking what I like and leaving the rest







. The stories are very inspiring! We also have a book called "An Angel to Watch Over Me, True stories of Children's Encounters with Angels". Amazing book!!


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
oh THANKSGIVING! of course!
being outside of north america and not having TV, its pretty easy to be unaware of that one...

our big move is coming up! we fly on monday!!!!


Many Blessings!!! We are getting ready to move in a few weeks (locally) and moving is such a time of change on so many levels, may yours be filled with guides, angels, and blissfull opportunities!

I couldn't agree more about the angel/homeless man. When he walked away we were just in awe. We both knew something had just happened and dh kept trying to talk about it and my initial reaction afterwards was a deep sense of serenity and i didn't even want to question or make any sense of it. My explanation to dh was that i felt that something/someone had inhabited that man's body and sent us a message. It was very majikal and inspiring.

I have that feeling right now that i am on the "right" path. You know when everything just lines up and it feels like the universe just sends you affirmation after affirmation. Not that everything is perfect but I feel guided and that gives me confidence to trust even more.

I procrastinated in signing up for a doula workshop i have been wanting to take and was number 6 on the wait list and they flat out told me it wasn't likely I would get called. I was bummed b/c the next training isn't until March. Well, I received the call today and will be starting the class tomorrow!









It is these kind of things that are really building my person right now and helping me to grow in positive ways. It feels good to feel good!









(some of this has to do with the fact that i just found out i was sensitive to gluten and have totally changed my diet and i cannot believe the change in my body, mind, and spirit)


----------



## coppercoin

I don't really know much about indigo and crystal children, just a bit. know nothing about rainbow children...

But anyway, I've kind of thought my daughter was a crystal child, but latley she seems to be a bit indigo....can kids be both-she's a few weeks shy of 3(if that means anything).

and can their uniquness bet lost by the wrong influences and materialism?

please shed some light for me.


----------



## majikfaerie

Flowers, sounds like youre getting some good signs and on the right path.
I'm a doula too (well, a bit more than that, but not quite a qualified MW yet either).

so, DH was just looking over my shoulder as I read this thread, and he asked what its all about.. I told him and he went off to talk to DD about her past lives (just checking I guess).
anyway, I'll type in Hebrew, so you get the joke and put a translation after so you understand:

DH: [dd] at zokheret she hayit Zkena? (do you remember when you were old?)
DD: Lo! lo hayiti zkena, hayiti Miskena, kshehayiti tinoket! (no! I wansn't old, I was poor/miserable when I was a baby)

just to make clearer ; zkena means old and miskena (they sound almost the same) means poor, in the sence of "poor thing!" and its a really common thing to say to a crying baby.

well, it was really really funny at the time.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Wow. I can't believe I found this thread. I was thinking of you KateSt and wondering what you were up to







So I searched your posts and found that you were only posting on this thread









In the brief reading I've been doing on the subject in the last hr, I would definately categorize my second son as a Crystal child. And, I can see how all the weird things about me are very Indigo-ish---my most weirdest thing as of late is my ability to hear other people's conversations as I'm falling asleep. Nothing juicy, just normal day-to-day stuff.

What also is strange is that I'm recovering from breast cancer and have no fear about it. I feel entirely protected by...something. My son Owen was just diagnosed w/a rare genetic disorder and I know that he will do well and that he is also protected. He is such a gift (you can see my siggie for him and more info).

What is weird, is that my older son was very crystal-ish as he was younger. But he has become so angry and lost that connection. He is almost 5. I would love to nuture that part of him again, but not sure how I can get through his anger. Sigh.

I also know that my daughter, Seve, will be joining me in a couple of years once my cancer is gone. She will be free of the genetic d/o that my son has. I haven't spoken to her much since the cancer, I think she realizes that she needs to wait to come to me









Amy


----------



## majikfaerie

Hi kundalinimama
welcome to the thread.
of course I dont know your kids, but I really relate to the kind of anger you describe in your son.
I grew up suffering terribly from this overwhelming rage that was constantly just below the surface and would explode out of me at the least provocation - often witout any at all. and what compounded the frustration is that I really didnt know why I was so angry, and this made me even angrier.

anyway, I also understand how tough it can be as a mother of a child like that, and what I've found is best is not to get involved in the anger, not to respond to it with anger (yeah, I know, easier said than done).
Getting angry or frustrated with a child in that state makes it even more difficult for them - "feeling this incredible rage that is so big and scarey that it might overwhelm me, and I dont even know where it comes from and now mama is angry with me for feeling this way, and I cant make it better"

I'd suggest to go for gentle understanding, and slowly work on where the anger is coming from. I believe often it is build up emotional excess from past unresolved traumas/ events - either at birth or early infanthood or even in past lives.

I think a really vital key in this process is recognising in the child, and helping the child to uinderstand that these feelings ARE okay to express (in a safe and nurturing environment), that you wont be angry or punish the child for feeling this way, and that it's something that is residual from the past, and that past is over now - there's no need to hang on to it.

I had great results from creating a safe space that it was acceptable to let go of the full extent of the rage, know that it cant hurt you, and see where it goes. in a safe room, well padded with pillows and cushions and supportvie people, allowing my rage to fully surface, rather than battling it or trying to suppress/control it, I had some amazing insights. I would suddenly say things that I hadn't known before, and remembered things from the past that I had totally forgotten. these realisations were so vital in my understanding of the anger, and in processing it. I was able to discover so much and to move past the space where I was carrying all this anger around that I didnt even understand, where I was so controlled by the weight of it, and terrified of its dimensions.

Now I know what I was angry about, and that knowing really helped in clearing it, and seeing that I wasnt crazy or bad tempered.

okay, now I'm rambling a bit...


----------



## intentfulady

WOW THANKS FOR THE POST ABOUT ANGER.

Our almost 4 dd is the most angry, aggressive kid I've ever seen.

We are trying to get in touch with OUR anger to help her.

It is SO hard to not get triggered when she is slugging me in the face.

I do withdraw a bit.

any more ideas/ experience?

trying to create a safe place for expressing it seems to make her more afraid and then angrier.

we are nopw trying to prepare before,...when she is not upset.

not much luck yet.

thanks again


----------



## Spirulina&Sage

im the mom of a 4 year old and 1 year old crystal/indigo children.. i had read a bit of the book on indigo children when i was younger and not yet a mom.. it struck me as intersting that a lot of kids in my age group (im 25 now) really seemed to fit into this definition of a child.. i did as well so when my son was born i watched quietly at how he was/is with the world and im totally amazed.. he is so wise beyond his years.. even at a year old, before he could speak or walk he would give me these knowing looks..like he could read my emotions. now at 4 he is super sensitve, inquisitive, radiant and artistic.. he knows what people will say before you say it, but on a negative he is so poen that he gets very easily hurt, embarrased.. he is very focused and very determined.. he doesnt take no for an answer easily.. i have to continually talk and explain everything to him in the kind of way i would to a peer before he accepts what im saying. its challenging to say the least, but id have it no other way.. he gets bored and we always need to be doing something..

maybe all of these are things that all kids do or are, but something is extrordinary about him.. i often feel weird saying so because every parent thinks this of their child and should! all children are incredible.. if only we could stay so aware and open as adults..

my youngest is showing signs of this as well.. she also is very aware and very smart for her age..very determined and has tantrums when i say something she doesnt wan tto hear.. parenting is a constant ebb and flow with these kids~


----------



## Aka mommy

The anger subject really struck close to home! I would say i was an indigo but that it is touch and go with me. At times I feel that same overwhelming anger, but its mostly aimed at the world and how badly it is getting screwed up, especially in regards to our children, the earth and the birth society. Sounds silly i know. I also think I am angry that I wasnt nurtured as a child. I wonder if reparenting would help those of us with these anger issues? My dh only responds to my anger with anger and Ihat anger. My biggest fear is that my anger will taint my dear children. My 3 year old is is probably more indigo, i fear my anger will bring only anger out in her. And I watch myself so carefully around my 1 year old who has to be crystal, because I fear I will crush her spirit, if im not gentle and warm and kind with her. I find it weird that my anger is only directed at my dh and the rest of the world. But wiht my children I find peace and comfort.

Wonder what many a pyschologist would say about my post


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intentfulady* 
trying to create a safe place for expressing it seems to make her more afraid and then angrier.

I think if you look at it that her anger feels, to her, like this abyss, or a massive, terrible monster, then it makes sence that she would be afraid of facing it head on.

I think helping her to create a safe space to explore her anger, in a time where she feel comfratble with it (read: when she's not already emotional) can be really helpful.
there are a lot of meditation/role playing games that are useful. one taht comes to mind is a version of Osho's AUM Meditation, (this title I give to make it easy to goole it and find more details and similar methods).
basically, you create a meditative, SAFE space, and start with one emotion, say happy. you start by saying how happy you are, its a role-playing, an act. you really work on "happy" until you really feel it.
then move on to "sad", then "funny" then "angry", etc.
for each emotion, really allow yourself to totally let go, and feel it fully.
you feel a bit silly at first, but in the end, it really works.

anyway, I'm off, I might not post for a little while - we fly to Thailand today








and from there moving to Australia






















but I'll be back!


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
anyway, I'm off, I might not post for a little while - we fly to Thailand today








and from there moving to Australia






















but I'll be back!


Have a great adventure!

Samantha


----------



## KateSt.

Majikfaerie -- this thread will miss your presence! I guess you won't read this until you return, so...I hope you had a wonderful transition!

AmyD! How cool to find you here! Your attitude toward your cancer and your son's disorder is inspirational and beautiful. I mentioned earlier on this thread the dvd, The Secret. If you haven't seen it, you should, because it talks about exactly what you are doing -- manifesting healing with your thoughts and feelings. There's even an interview with a woman who healed her cancer just by believing it. I have no doubt your family will reap the rewards of your loving attitude and beliefs. It's so nice to "see" you again. ((hugs))I look forward to hearing more about your newsest incoming soul.

Welcome spirulina&sage -- your children sound wonderful! Thanks for sharing and welcom to the thread.

Intentfullady, I haven't been on this thread a lot lately because I've been spending my computer time on the manifestation threads (the secret and law of attraction) and I think some of what I've learned may help your situation with your daughter.

When you have some quiet time to yourself, first find a space of joy -- visualize a memory, a person, or something that brings about a feeling of joy in you. Marinate in your joy for a couple of minutes. I often find making mental gratitude lists of people I love brings about a lot of joy. So, make a gratitude list about your daughter, feel the joy associated with it, and then get a clear mental picture in your head of how you'd like your daughter to channel her anger. Also picture the type of interactions you'd like to be having with her. And you can also picture yourself handling the situation in a way that would make you feel good if the anger surfaces. Feel the love and joy in this interaction and thank the Universe for helping you create it.

This could definitely work after just one try, but if not, it will definitely work after a couple of tries. Really!! I've done similar things and have been astounded by the results. You're not manipulating other people, what you're doing is raising your vibration with your joy and visualizations and it has a ripple effect. The joy will definitely reach your daughter-- and probably very quickly.

It's worth a shot!
I did gratitude lists for my whole family before Thanksgiving (without their knowing) and had the most splendid visit with them! I kept myself in a place of love and gratitude and not only did everyone have a wonderful time, rifts were healed, my dad quit smoking after 45 years (he JUST decided to quit and that was it!), and there were new pregnancies and new jobs to celebrate! I don't take credit for this, but all I know is that I was seeing the changes I visualized and many more wonderful things that I didn't visualize.

I've said it before and I'll say it again -- mamas you MUST see "The Secret" and read "Ask and it is Given" or "Excuse Me, your life is waiting."

I've been manifesting wonderful things left and right!!!! Just do it!
Here!
http://www.amazon.com/Ask-Given-Lear...e=UTF8&s=books

and
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/...o.x=10&Go.y=10

http://shop.thesecret.tv/Shops/DVD_Offer.php

Ask for it for Christmas!!


----------



## KateSt.

So, I got off on a tangent







but the real reason I came here was to ask if you mamas experienced pre-birth communication with your children. I know some of you have mentioned it, but I'm doing a project and would love more details.

How did you know your child was communicating with you?

Did he or she give you any instructions or suggestions?

Did your baby tell you his/her name?

If anyone would like to share, I'd love to hear about it. You can read a lot about my prebirth communication in my birth story in my siggy.
Thanks!


----------



## flowers

Hello everyone,

I have had a crazy last week. I did my doula training which was AMAZING and it was so obvious I was in the right place at the right time. The teacher was amazing and I was able to network with a great group of women who are local to my area. I am struggling right now with some insecurities/fears surrounding putting myself out there as a doula. There are all these phone calls I need to make and I am avoiding them for some reason.

KateSt. I am going to order those books and dvd for dh for Christmas. I think they might help with my present state of being also.

I communicated with ds a few years before he was born and he led me on a journey that completely changed my life and my view of birthing. He essentially gave me 5 years to prepare for my unmedicated homebirth and believe me I needed all that preparation. It took every last bit of my energy and focus not to succomb to negative and harmful birthing beliefs and 3 other people who were present at his birth had major life transformations during his birth. Ds really pushed my limits and released me from a powerful tower of beliefs I was clinging to that did not serve a healthy purpose or support growth. If you want to know more KateSt. Some other crazy things took place that i am not ready to share in a public forum.

Majikfaerie,

I know you are already gone but safe, safe and transformative travels to you, sister. I look forward to your return and sharing more ideas and wisdom.

To the new mamas,

Welcome!







We have such a great group here and it is always good to find new souls ready to share.

*ANGER!!!*

Wow, I do I deal with anger issues. Just last night I struggled so badly. I think I accidentally at gluten at lunch which triggers a very moody and struggling me. Ds was overtired and wanted this and didn't want that and on and on and I take care of him solo most of the day and by 8:45 I couldn't handle it and my jaw was clenched and I wanted to hurt someone. I get anger where I feel like I need to hurt someone or myself. I control it, but geesh I hate knowing that it lives inside of me and I hate knowing that ds is watching learning!







:







Some of the previous posts had some great suggestions and I do need to address this. Does anyone have any good books to recommend on the subject. Maybe something that has exercises that go along with the philosophy???


----------



## KateSt.

http://www.litebooks.net/

this is a link that may help with indigo children's anger.

Hilary-- congrats on your doula training! It truly sounds like you're following your current life purpose. Thanks for sharing your prebirth experience as well. I may pm you for more details. I'm so glad you're ordering the books and dvd. They're life-changing. And did I mention that they're life-changing?









Hope all the other mamas are doing well. Check in when you can -- I miss all of you!


----------



## sehbub

I haven't read the whole thread, but am so glad to have found it!

Our son is "due" in 9 weeks, but I and everyone around me feel he'll arrive in about 7 instead. I've known for years that he was coming to me (since I was about 12) so it's a relief to be finally meeting him!

A psychic recently told me to prepare for him to be a crystal child, so I'll be reading this thread to find out more about that and how best to help him discover his full abilities. The last thing I want to do is stifle our little man in any way.

I know crystal children are commonly mis-diagnosed as autistic due to the language delays that seem to be prevalent with these special children. Is there anything else I need to prepare to go to battle with the medical community on?

Even in utero, he is very active, and I can tell when he's happy/uncomfortable now. I can't wait to learn from him!

I remember being very intuitive as a child, but seem to have lost some of that as an adult. Hopefully with his help, I can get that back.


----------



## flowers

Welcome Sehbub!









Sounds like you have quite the little man on your hands (or more appropriately, in your belly, lol!)

I look forward getting to know more about you and your crystal.

This forum has been a bit quite as of lately, but we are here.

Peace.


----------



## *~Member~*

Hello everyone! It's been about 5 pages since you all heard from me. We're EXPECTING!!! So far this baby/babies (good chance there are two) and this pregnancy has been so DIFFERENT! With my girls I was so on edge ALL the time. This time I don't know. There is a huge sense of peace around me. I feel like everything is going to be fine no matter what. I'm also having a huge affinity for the water.......so this time around is going to be interesting.

We're already working on a name list and so far all the names are also very calming and very serene


----------



## sehbub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Welcome Sehbub!









Sounds like you have quite the little man on your hands (or more appropriately, in your belly, lol!)

I look forward getting to know more about you and your crystal.

This forum has been a bit quite as of lately, but we are here.

Peace.

Thank you for the welcome, and yes, I know I do! I already knew I was going to be a bit overwhelmed, given that my youngest two will be "almost twins" but now that I've allowed myself to open up to him, I'm realizing he's got a lot more to him than I thought.









This evening he had his head buried in my rib cage, and I closed my eyes, breathed slowly, and thought, "honey, mama can't breath. Please move ever so slightly and let me take a deep breath." He did. My more skeptical side wanted to chalk it up to sheer coincidence, but then the side of me that believes deeply in the power of the subconscious (after all, I found my soulmate in DH...how often does that happen?!) feels like I'm starting to be able to "talk" to Jackson even before he's technically here.

It's amazing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alisteal* 
Hello everyone! It's been about 5 pages since you all heard from me. We're EXPECTING!!! So far this baby/babies (good chance there are two) and this pregnancy has been so DIFFERENT! With my girls I was so on edge ALL the time. This time I don't know. There is a huge sense of peace around me. I feel like everything is going to be fine no matter what. I'm also having a huge affinity for the water.......so this time around is going to be interesting.

We're already working on a name list and so far all the names are also very calming and very serene

Congratulations!!


----------



## KateSt.

Welcome, Sehub! And congrats on your new little crystal! Don't be worried about the speech-delay some children experience--some crystals actually start speaking very early! Can't wait to hear more about him.

Hi, Flowers!!

Alisteal--CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! How exciting!!! Your pregnancy sounds much like mine. I was in love with everything and felt so close to nature. It was wonderful being pregnant with my son.....









So. you pregnant mamas might be interested in my newest project! I've actually been working on messages to expecting mothers from their unborn children. Even though I don't mention it on my website, these are messages from incoming indigo/crystals. I'm not channeling anyone, I'm just relaying what I learned from my son and relaying inspirations that come to me in dreams or intuitions. It's been such a joy! Here's the link in case there's interest: http://www.lovefrombaby.com

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays with their families!


----------



## MamasBoys

Hi everyone,

Interesting thread you have here! I haven't had time to read the entire thing, but have skimmed through. I've always had some questions about one of my boys (born in 2000.) I'm fairly ignorant when it comes to psychic phenomenon, etc. My son was late to speak and went through speech therapy, which I noticed was an indication on the OP's links. He also has told us about deaths of family members before we even knew they had occurred. He has an active "imagination" and speaks of angels (?). He's also extremely unselfish, kind and giving. In fact, our family jokes around and says that "Jesus" is his middle name.







I also sense that an ADD diagnosis is on it's way. The only thing that doesn't fit here is that he was unusually quiet in the womb. He would go 12 hours without movement and we found ourselves in the ER constantly, checking for a heartbeat. He slept through the night from Day 1. He never woke and was incredibly peaceful. People would ask us, "Does he EVER stop smiling?" Only occasionally would he cry, and every time he did it would come as a shock because of how rare it was.

I'm wondering if I should pursue looking into this crystal children theory, or if there's another path that would be more appropriate.


----------



## Mamma Christi

I've never heard of this before, and pardon me if it was already explained because I didn't read all the posts. What are crystal/indigo/rainbow children?

*is very interested*


----------



## KateSt.

Links for the new mamas interested in more info:

http://www.crystalchildren.com/autho..._get_ready.htm

http://p219.ezboard.com/Indigo-Cryst...cID=1827.topic

Read and see if it resonates with you. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Mamma Christi

Jacob is only 2 months but I can see some Crystal tendencies in him now that I'm reading about it. And if I'm 20 that would mean it's possible for me to be indigo correct? Because I feel a strong connection to it.


----------



## KateSt.

Christi -- if it resonates with you, then you absolutely could be indigo. Glad you found us!


----------



## KateSt.

Great article I read on another wonderful thread:

http://www.planetlightworker.com/art...l/article2.htm

I'm so going through this right now! I realized I had a crystal child, but was only mildly aware I was changing into one too (thanks to ds) but I guess that's what we're all doing, right?

Love to you mamas.


----------



## majazama

kateSt.. I subscribed to your babymessages thingy.







Thanks for that! I look forward to the next one.


----------



## MyLittleWonders

I'm subbing ... I have a feeling my ds#2 (currently 3) is a Crystal child. He has been incredibly sensitive since the moment he emerged from the womb, has a significant speech delay (and is finally now speaking and is in speech therapy), loves music (and can keep a beat), has amazing balance (was a very early walker and is very, very good on roller skates), among a few other things. I, personally, match a lot of the descriptions of an Indigo child/adult. Any other Indigos out there that never felt like they fit in *anywhere*? Anyways ... subbing while I learn more.


----------



## KateSt.

Thanks, mamajaza! This is the first feedback I've received and there are over 150 women signed up so far. Thank you!









Welcome mylittlewonders! It's so nice to see you here! Your ds has a lot of the same characteristics as mine (almost 2 yrs old). He can dance like no one's business, loves to climb and balance (in fact, I got him a balance board for Christmas and it's too easy for him!) and is also very sensitive.
He doesn't like to see anyone cry -- in real life or on TV. He's very nurturing to those in need.

As you read more of the thread you'll find there are many Indigos here who have felt out of place... until now.







Glad you're joining us!


----------



## flowers

KateSt.,

So I ordered those books for dh for Christmas. Needless to say we moved and in the chaos of moving physically and Christmas maladies we were both thrown off. I had ordered them for dh and tucked them away and forgot about them until 3 nights ago when I remembered. HOLY MAMA! We are reading Excuse Me, Your Life is Waiting and so far we have been on a rollercoaster of feelings and experiences.

I just want to thank you so much for the recommendation, sister. Very pertinent info concerning our present situation and journey!


----------



## KateSt.

Hillary -- oh, I am so thrilled you and dh are getting something out of it! Magical things have been happening to us all over the place and it's been wonderful!

You might be interested in these threads:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=571847

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=588867

Good to see you!


----------



## ecco

I can't believe how much this thread has grown! I can't even remember the last time I posted here!
My DD has just celebrated her 3rd birthday and she amazes me more and more everyday! DH and I haven't mentioned this to anyone at all because we know no one would understand. I'm confident, though, that you girls will understand and find this amazing, as I do.... After Christmas, she started mentioning "Jesus' birthday when the world blows up." She's mentioned it more than once, but won't elaborate any more than just saying everything will blow up~~ our house, our street, our car, the neighbors' houses, everything.
The first thing that comes to mind is 2012, but I admit, I don't know a whole lot about it, nor have I ever talked about it. What I DO know is that a few different ancient texts predict the last day of the world to be Winter Solstice, 2012. I remember way back a few of you ladies talking about 2012, but I admit I didn't pay too much attention because I really didn't know anything about it. Anyone have any insight for me?
Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## KateSt.

Ecco...all I can say is OMG! Please share any more tidbits that come from her mouth! You might be intersted in this thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490943


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

KateSt.: Congrats on the senior status! I saw it in the weekly email and I said to myself, "Yippee! I finally *know* someone mentioned here!"


----------



## swampwitch

Hi all.

I've been lurking here for a while, even since before ds was born, but I feel overwhelmingly compelled to finally post.

I am undoubtedly an Indigo and it feels so right to have found this group and the information herein. My son, I believe, must be a Crystal. People always comment on his eyes, so large and penetrating. This picture was taken shortly after his birth. The veil between the physical and spiritual world is very thin for him, even at three months old (nearly). In fact, I am beginning to think he was waiting to be born on Halloween.

At week 41 of my pregnancy, I had some tests run to make sure the pregnancy was progressing healthfully and could continue until I went into labor spontaneously. Something in the tests signaled a potential complication with the placenta and so I was induced on October 25th and he was born after 22 hours of labor, during which he tried to turn transverse, which may have been his way of signaling that he didn't want to come yet. Even with the induction, Flynn's birth was an intensely spiritual experience, my OB (I call her a MW in a white coat) and nurse even commented on it. He had a rough first week, landing in the hospital until November 3rd, closer to when we would have been discharged had he been born on his preferred birthday.

Everyone always comments on what a happy and quiet baby he is, some of which I credit to AP practices. While I didn't dream of him, specifically, I did wake one morning with the thought, "When I get pregnant I want to know the gender of the baby." Previously I was adamant that I not find out. It was that day that I found out I was preggers...and he was a surprise baby.

He has already done energy work within our church family, though I would not have called it that were it not for reading the info here. It is just uncanny, and at times embarrassing, how people are so drawn to him. I say embarrassing because we are always being gifted something for him.

My dh is an Indigo, as well, though he doesn't buy into "my hoo-doo voo-doo," as he lovingly calls it. He agrees with much of it but is, I believe, fearful of the spiritual side of himself in many ways.

As for me, I have always dreamed of my future, but I do not have the gift to recognize that it is the future. I guess my moniker should be Cassandra, huh? I am also very sensative to spirits and am frequently visited by my paternal grandfather, who died when I was five from a horrible and unusual accident. Perhaps it was his purpose to be my angel guide?

Anyway, as I was reading some of the links, I felt compelled to finally post because These quotes from this website really rang so true for me:

_Another form of self-destructive adolescent behavior occurs when the child takes on the values of the parents and seeks to overachieve. This can be frightening, as Indigos are by nature exceptionally gifted and talented. These Indigos often develop phenomenal academic and technical abilities to gain recognition and success, but sacrifice emotional development which can be hugely damaging in later life when they seek to create meaningful partnerships.
***
Both groups are attempting to redefine what it means to be an adult in the contemporary world, and to find ways of living their truth while still finding happiness and stability as adults. They are the generation that is defining new choices and new options for adult life on the New Earth._


----------



## KateSt.

Thank you, Samantha!







I didn't know there was a weekly email. Is that something you signed up for?

Welcome Swampwitch! Your son is beautiful and sounds amazing! Oh, and I love the term "hoo-doo-voo-doo," I think I'll start using that.







Thanks for that link, that's one I've been looking for. And thanks for sharing the story of your amazing baby!

Mamas, I think many of you would be interested in the link swampwitch gave, especially under the children's resources (I think it was?). There are many children's books and CD's designed to help our children relax, as well as stay connected to their spiritual/intuitive nature. I know I'll be ordering a book or two. Check it out!


----------



## dharmama

Hi mamas. I've been lurking and







: for a while. As I'm reading about all your amazing children (and yourselves) I feel pretty sure that I belong here.









Doh...kiddos need me. More when I can...

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Is that something you signed up for?

At the bottom in the left-hand column on this page http://www.mothering.com/sections/cu...ent_issue.html you can sign up to receive the weekly newsletter.


----------



## swampwitch

Just wanted to say that the link in my earlier post was actually one I found on page one or two of this thread...so thanks to whomever posted it first!


----------



## maryeb

Hi all...
I've been reading for quite some time, and finally finished. Thank you for talking about your amazing babies! I am Mary, and my ds is most definitely a Crystal. Like so many of yours, he has large penetrating eyes and we cannot go anywhere without many people coming up to us to talk to my ds. He attracts people like nothing I've ever seen. And when we're at parks, he is always finding another child to hug. Not all kids like that,







, but it's so sweet.

Dh and I realized that there have been a couple times the stereo has shut off right as Luc has reached a point of major frustration or anger that we were not giving him our full attention at that moment. This has also happened with our neighbor's computer, when we've visited. And my husband witnessed a ball roll toward ds while he was just intensely staring at it... has anyone witnessed anything similar? It's soo interesting!

And KateSt., we love the Secret!!

Thanks for the thread. Peace, Mary


----------



## Fiestabeth

Hi and welcome to everyone new!









I haven't posted in awhile, but last night Sofia had a horrible time sleeping. Tossing, turning, crying, needing to nurse every hour or two. She mumbled something about a monster in her sleep. Then upon waking she said, "I killed a monsters, Mommy." (!) Anyone else discovered that their child is having intense and/or scary dreams? Any recommendations to keep such dreams at bay? She was pretty upset during the night, and it affected her sleep (and mine).


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Elizabeth has been having weird dreams lately. At least I think that's what it is. She wakes up about 30-45 minutes after falling asleep, saying things like, "Get away from me" or "Mama help me" or "It's too big" or "It's a monster." She repeats these phrases several times while she's waking, sits up, and whimpers for a bit before I nurse her back to sleep.

They are not night terrors, I don't think, because she knows who I am when she wakes up, and they only happen within the first hour of sleep.

Two nights ago she woke up at 3:45am and could NOT fall back to sleep. I nursed her till my nipple was sore and explained why I had to stop for a bit. She was so sweet and so gentle, but when I told her that it was night time and she had to go back to sleep, she said, "I can't." She couldn't answer me any further than that. She just laid there, cuddling with her reindeer. I turned over to face away from her at about 5am, and when I woke three hours later, she was asleep.


----------



## KateSt.

Samantha, thanks for the link -- I signed up.

Finn has bad dreams, too. Lately lots of "No's!" in his sleep. I don't know why? Don't you wish we could get into our children's dreams and see what's goiing on?

Welcome Mary! Your son sounds wonderful! Glad you're here (and a Secret fan to boot!







)


----------



## swampwitch

Since ds is so young, I can't say that he's been having nightmares in the same way that others of you mention...simply because he can't tell me in words what is wrong. He does, on occasion lately, wake crying. Not the I'm awake, come get me/change me/feed me cry, but an honest-to-god hurting cry. Sometimes he'll wake up and be awake. Other times, if I can get to him quickly and pick him up, he can fall back asleep. I do think that there are some scary spirits bothering him at times. He'll start to shriek and not be able to break eye contact with a point. When I've noticed this I've asked the spirit to leave...and there was a really nasty one that didn't want to leave the other night. Okay, I know this is going to sound hokey and way too wierd for some people, but - oh, well.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Not hokey at all! I've been sensing someone hanging around here. The other night I was simply not in the mood and said, "Please go away." And it did, but now I've been aware of that feeling again the last few nights, and seeing that fast movement of light out of the corner of my eye. I don't know that it has anything to do with dd's bad dreams, just wanted to let you know I don't think you're crazy.


----------



## KateSt.

Okay, ya'll wanna talk hokey? I put a protective bubble around our family bed at night! Actually I put three -- an amethyst bubble for sleeping, a bluish-white bubble to keep out lower energies, and a golden bubble for Divine healing and protection. And sometimes I'll ask Finn's angels to do double-duty if he's having bad dreams. So! Can't get much hokier than that!


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swampwitch* 
Anyway, as I was reading some of the links, I felt compelled to finally post because These quotes from this website really rang so true for me:

_Another form of self-destructive adolescent behavior occurs when the child takes on the values of the parents and seeks to overachieve. This can be frightening, as Indigos are by nature exceptionally gifted and talented. These Indigos often develop phenomenal academic and technical abilities to gain recognition and success, but sacrifice emotional development which can be hugely damaging in later life when they seek to create meaningful partnerships.
***
Both groups are attempting to redefine what it means to be an adult in the contemporary world, and to find ways of living their truth while still finding happiness and stability as adults. They are the generation that is defining new choices and new options for adult life on the New Earth._

thanks! I needed to read that.


----------



## ecco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
Hi and welcome to everyone new!









I haven't posted in awhile, but last night Sofia had a horrible time sleeping. Tossing, turning, crying, needing to nurse every hour or two. She mumbled something about a monster in her sleep. Then upon waking she said, "I killed a monsters, Mommy." (!) Anyone else discovered that their child is having intense and/or scary dreams? Any recommendations to keep such dreams at bay? She was pretty upset during the night, and it affected her sleep (and mine).









My DD had horrible nightmares of "the green monster putting fire on Daddy". The more we talked about it and the more information we were able to get from her, the less the dreams occured, and now they don't happen anymore at all.
BUT, she now has no problems talking about what happened in that recurring dream. In fact, she talks about it openly with everyone and anyone.
The more we talked about the dream the more details emerged. The "green monster" eventually became "the green man" who finally turned into "the guy in the green suit". The "putting fire on Daddy" became "throwing fire on Daddy's back" which in time became "dropping fire onto Daddy's back from an airplain and then flying away".
It seems once she was finally able to fully explain what she was seeing, it stopped haunting her.
(And, yes, we do believe she is recalling a napalm fire bombing. She even picked out two planes out of a book of many stating that these two planes are the kinds the green guys flew. One was a Mustang and the other a Warthog. They are both planes used during the Korean War and the Vietnam War. It would also fit with her statement one day of, "Mommy, they call me ****." I asked her, "They call you 'kook'?" and she said, "NO! They call me ****!" I had to call my mother to find out what a "****" was!)
If your little one is talking~age, I would strongly recommend getting her to talk about her dreams. If she's not, just let her nurse, let her snuggle, and let her know you're there to comfort her.
Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## ecco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Ecco...all I can say is OMG! Please share any more tidbits that come from her mouth! You might be intersted in this thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490943

Thanks for the link, but I wasn't able to access the page.
I'd love to share the stuff she says. I keep a journal of her little tid~bits for a few reasons~ 1) So I don't forget any of it, and 2) because there's really not anyone to talk about it with other than DH. I'll look through the journal tonight after the kiddos have gone to bed and post some things I think you all might find amusing.
Thanks for the support!
Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## flowers

Hi everyone!

and welcome everyone who just popped in. I just love hearing these stories.

So I just figured out we are expecting! Yay! We are very early and very excited. I feel so at peace with this new babe.

KateSt. I just signed up for your notes from baby! I am loving the notes. They really awaken me consciously at random moments. Great job, mama! We are really working on living deliberately and I am going through lots of changes...challenging sometimes but I am so grateful.

Ds has been exploding with language and we are just amazed at his level of communication. One thing we are really becoming aware of is his intolerance of certain people. Dh's mother is sick and very emotionally needy and he is very assertive in keeping his space from her. My dad is also very troubled emotionally and is on medication to balance his moods (i do not particularily agree with this but...) and ds has been really pushing him away and insisting "leave me alone". At first I was surprised thinking he would be more empathetic to people who are struggling. But as we are exploring The Law of Attraction I am noticing ds really stays away from lower energy. Interesting, and I am not sure what to make of it.


----------



## swampwitch

Congratulations flowers! That's wonderful news!


----------



## KateSt.

ecco-- sorry you couldn't access that page, it's in Spirituality and I guess you have to have 50 posts before you can go there. So, get that post count up!









Flowers! That's so great! Congratulations!!!!!! I can't wait to hear more about this newest soul! And thanks so much for your kind words about Love Notes! I really enjoy writing them -- and don't really feel that it's coming from me, if you know what I mean. Keep us posted on all the new wonderful developments between the babe and the Law of Attraction.
And by the way, ds has always been like yours around people with negative energy -- they're very perceptive, aren't they?


----------



## majazama

congrats, flowers! Hope your new baby grows healthy and strong.

Much love, jaz.

**************
I'm funny. I signed up for the baby messages, but I'm actually not pregnant.







But I enjoy them anyways.







I feel another baby wanting to come sometime, but not for awhile, I'm sure. I'm learning a lot in these last few years, and this new baby will be getting all the best...


----------



## InstinctiveMama

The term indigo has just hit my radar. I noticed this thread on MDC several weeks ago. Then my midwife said she senses a purple light around my baby. I have felt from the beginning of this pregnancy (I am 36 weeks) that this baby is special and has a gift to share with the world. My 3.5 year old son is amazing but I did not have the same feeling when pregnant with him. I have always tried to let him use his instincts and trust his thoughts and memories.

I looked up indigo children on google and found a book about a new type of child. Am I getting that right? I read through some of this thread too and looked up The Secret and Law of Attraction. The movie and book seem like things I would be interested in. I was very attracted to the movie "What the Bleep" and now see a chiropractor who practices kinesiology. I don't know what or if any of these things have to do with indigo children. Heck, I'm not even sure what an indigo child is. Anyone feel like giving a rookie an explanation?

Also, do roses signify anything for indigo people? My midwife also mentioned rose essential oil in relation to my new baby.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Congrats, Flowers!!!


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
I'm funny. I signed up for the baby messages, but I'm actually not pregnant.







But I enjoy them anyways.









Okay, I'll admit now that I also have signed up for them and am not pregnant







: . But in my defense, I read them to my friend who is due in May.







They are really sweet!


----------



## KateSt.

Samantha and Jaz -- you two have MADE my day!!!









Welcome, InstinctiveMama (love that name). Congrats on your incoming little soul! Indigo/Crystal children and the Law of Attraction I believe are related in the fact that both are helping us raise our vibration, so to speak. If you liked "What the Bleep," you'll definitely like The Secret.

A brief description: indigo/crystal children are of a higher vibration (simply because they come here remembering "more stuff" than we do). Their mission and message is all about unconditional love, and they will touch everyone in their lives helping them to also "remember" and to love unconditionally (especially their parents if you ask me!







)

There are some links on the first post for more detailed descriptions and characteristics.

I don't know about the roses and children, but I do know that roses are a scent corresponding the the spirit world.

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## flowers

Majazama and Samantha









I laughed out loud b/c that is so something I would do. Maybe this is someone telling you you are in store for another incarnation


----------



## chainedangel

ok, so I've read and read and read and read some more. Actually this thread and the links within kept me up all night. I'm tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired:yawning:









So anyway- I was wondering if somebody here could briefly summarize the 2012 thing for me? I didn't get the chance to read anything on that at all. I'm actually thinking I may be Indigo. Must find someone who can see my aura. I will have to come back later and post a bit about myself. But for now- I'm off for a snack.


----------



## allye

I wanted to say that this line here describes my youngest daughter to a T

"_Then, there's the Crystal Children. The first thing that most people notice about them is their eyes-large, penetrating and wise beyond their years. The Crystal Children's eyes lock on and hypnotize you, while you realize your soul is being laid bare for these children to see._

Everyone always says this about my youngest DD, even though shes only 7 months old. And yes, I did have a vision of her before I became pregnant with her, only she called herself Ava... (ava is one of her middle names) ...

My oldest DD who is four is also by the descriptions, a Crystal. She always gives hugs, she can sense things (she has been able to do this since she was very little) shes quite affectionate - yet people tried to say she's ADD when we know she's not ADD. She's also very smart for her age, she's quite tall, and she's wow I don't know how to explain it , but now I feel a lot better knowing that its just people out there mislabling her...

My thing is this - I have 3 other sons...and I think my son N is a Crystal - however he was born 2 years before the year 2000...can that be possible?


----------



## flowers

I really think people are arriving on a spectrum of time and I don't think any one person has the authority of saying exactly what year what color arrived.

Ie: my husband is a crystal crystal crystal....undeniably and the stories of his childhood match up. He was born in 1979....supposedly impossible, but we know it to be true.

2012, refers to the end of the Mayan calender. They were expert mathematicians and time keepers and they made a calender that went all the way to 2012 and then it stops. The refer to the last 8 years of their calender as the "quickening" and then the end of "time". Of course we can not know if they mean the end of an era, the end of a way of life, the end of end....people make have different interpretations. I do sense a quickening though. Just look how fast everything is moving these last few years...information, people, knowledge. I personally don't think it means the end of the world like "kaboom"...more like the end of the world as humans have known it. There is going to be change environmentally, spiritually etc. I think the change is taking place on a continuum and has already begun.

Just my interpretations. You can search online and find a ton of stuff.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!
We are flying high over here


----------



## Fiestabeth

CONGRATULATIONS, FLOWERS!!!!!







So very happy for you. What exciting news. I hope you have a blessed pregnancy. Now I'm going to have to go check out the baby messages, too, since everyone likes them so much.







(No, I'm not pregnant.)


----------



## allye

From reading this, and thinking about my children - I know my son N is a crystal. And my DH and I agree that both my girls are crystal children - with my youngest daughter I forgot to mention this..

Before we were pregnant with her, I was pregnant - and before we found out I was pregnant (which ended up in a miscarriage) I kept seeing this little girl in my dreams and sometimes in visions - she was this chubby little dark haired blue eyed girl named Ava - and she stuck around until I became pregnant with K. And now that she's here, I am seeing another vision sometimes a dream of another little girl who almost resembles K but not her - KWIM? So I am not sure if that means another will join us eventually or... but her name she hasn't said to me yet...

I haven't told DH yet because I don't want him to freak! LOL ... but for sure I see the visions and the dreams. With my now 4yo dd I knew I concieved when it happened, same with my youngest. I just couldn't tell anyone because they would think I was nuts!


----------



## Linda on the move




----------



## MyLittleWonders

Okay, I need some inspiration and guidance. I know I am an Indigo as is my second son. We are both strong Indi's as far as I can tell. My dh and my oldest both seem to be Indigos, but on a slightly different level, if that makes sense. My youngest seems to be the Crystal of the family. So ... back to what I need help with.







My ds#2 is 3 ... almost 39 months to be exact.







And, my easy-going, always sharing, fun-loving little boy has found a way to push every one of my buttons lately. He is kicking, biting, pinching, trying to step on his younger brother's hands ... and I'm not talking *all* the time, but enough to be exhausting. It's like this new side is starting to bubble up in him (the warrior part). For a little background on him, he has verbal apraxia/apraxia of speech and to me, at least, shows signs of SID. He is smart as a whip, LOVES music, and really is a sweet, sweet boy. But, he also has this warrior/anger side. So do I.







You put us together when both of us aren't on our game, so to speak, and there are fireworks. He's mad at me; I'm mad at him. I don't like it and neither does he. I know a lot of it is our energy interacting negatively against one another rather than working with one another. If he were an only child, it'd be a walk in the park. But, I have my 5 1/2 year old (who has his own mood issues







) and the baby home with me full time. So, from a very spiritual, energy, Indigo pov, how do you start working with your child's full range of emotions and behaviors rather than engaging in battle. How do you keep your cool and take a step back rather than taking things personally and reacting with your own anger? (Not that I react physically - but rather the "you are going to your room" or getting very mad vocally ... not explaining this well but hopefully you all know what I mean.) What about books ... any good ones for me to read to help me better understand not only being an Indigo but also raising two Indigos? (And possibly raising a Crystal too?) Also, there was a link somewhere in the beginning of this thread that was to some books for children ... has anyone purchased them? They looked good but would love any reviews.

And for Indigo mamas ... how do you stay grounded? How do you revive yourself or center yourself, especially after a trying day where you don't get any moments of clarity?

Man I wish we all lived close to one another ... I would love a weekly (heck, daily







) park day. Or, you all could come over here. We have a wonderful wooden play structure outside for the kids. I could make some herbal tea. We could dance and talk and sing and enjoy.


----------



## majazama

I'm definately an indigo, if not a crystal, and I understand what you're saying. You know what I"ve realized is that my kids need breaks from me, as much as I need breaks from them. My older DD has started saying mean things to me sometimes, like "I want a different mom",







: and she picks fights with me all the time, only if her social needs are not met. I'm going to put her in pre/school so that she can have a steady friend-making place. She goes to my moms place about once every 2 weeks, and that helps a lot, for this moment, or just getting out and going to the store. I am not very social, though I want to be, so being in playgroups and stuff doesn't happen around here.
I mean, I have my own issues that I am trying to work on, and it seems like she is not very accepting of me in that, or has been for a long time (had no choice, being born to me







) and is finally letting me know how she feels. Maybe I'm blaming myself for too much, but that's what I think it is with my DD anyways. Maybe it's something else with your kids, mylittlewonders, but it does sound like they might need to have other social contacts.

on staying grounded... I'm trying!!! I try to not be on the computer too much, cause I sit there, get in a vortex, and I look at the time, and wow, its 4 hours later (after the kids are in bed, but still!) I want to try doing yoga in the morning, and need to learn the postures. I try to stay healthy eating lots of earths gifts (veggies and fruits). I think it's hard to stay grounded in these times.


----------



## majazama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Majazama and Samantha









I laughed out loud b/c that is so something I would do. Maybe this is someone telling you you are in store for another incarnation









ha! not! maybe in 10 years honey


----------



## flowers

mylittlewonders,

i don't have much time to post, but i do know how you are feeling. I definitely deal with the anger thing and I am known by dh as being a "firecracker"...whereas he is always so dang cool and calm







.

We have been doing a lot of work with the Law of Attraction and I have to say it has really helped my keep a top on my temper. KateSt. recommended a few books pages earlier and they have been so helpful in helping me to keep conscious with my emotions and not get "lost" in my anger.

Another thing that helps with my 2.5 year old is every few months rereading some info about age appropriate behaviors. This helps me to remember that he is not trying to drive me crazy...he is just exploring himself and his world. I also try to keep in mind that although it is great when he is easy going and compliant he also needs the skills of persistence and how to appropriately deal with his anger/frustration etc. He is going through a HUGE hitting/pushing stage and it drives me crazy b/c i feel as though I have redirected his anger and explained why hitting is inappropriate a MILLION times, but my mom just reminded me the other day that it will probably take 10 billion times before he lets go of hitting....so one more time "hands are for helping, not for hurting". Auuughhhhhhhhhh!














lol!

Anyways, I wrote more than i had time for, but I hope your day is beautiful and this too will pass....hang in there.


----------



## barefoot mama

OK, I'm ready to jump in now.









I posted months ago, but took my post down. Not entirely sure why, maybe it was just not the right time, I guess.

My oldest daughter was 100% Crystal. She chose a life in which she would learn and love the most in the shortest amount of time. I always knew she existed on a higher level than most of us, but now I really, truly *know*. Make sense?

I want to share this truly amazing story about her. A week before Marissa died, I had a "dream". An ancient, beautiful being came to speak to me. She told me it was time for her to leave, but it was OK. She told me everything would be alright, and I needed to trust. She repeated the part about trusting a few times. When I woke up, remembering this VERY clearly, I assumed it was one of my grandmothers, since both are in their 90s. I told my dh about it while Marissa looked on. He didn't say much, just accepted, since he's used to weird things happening to me.

Marissa was sick, but no where NEAR as sick as she had been many times before. We had NO idea she was about to die. I took her to the hospital for dehydration the Saturday after my dream. Sunday morning at 10:30, she died peacefully in her sleep. I remembered the dream right away and I shared it with everyone who came to tell her goodbye that day. I framed it however I knew they would accept it. For most people, that meant saying I was visited by an angel. I felt like her message was that important. I still do. It wasn't an angel (although we do call her our angel now), it was Marissa. So my mantra now? TRUST.

I don't think that message was only for me, so I share it whenever I find it appropriate to do so. And I get signs from her all the time, which helps me get through.

I spoke to a Coptic minister a few months ago and he told me Marissa is an Ascended Master. Makes sense to me. I guess that would mean she's 100% crystal. He also gave me the exact percentages of Indigo and Crystal for each of my children and myself and dh.
Me: Indigo 17%, Crystal 32%
Dh: Indigo 0%, Crystal 20%
dd#2: Indigo 3%, Crystal 52%
ds #1: Indigo 28%, Crystal 11%
dd#3: Crystal 18%, New Energy 13%
dd#4: Indigo 73%, Crystal 49%
ds #2: Indigo 38%, Crystal 68%

Anyone know anything about what the New Energy is? He didn't go into that very much. I really want to talk to him again. He is a fascinating man.


----------



## barefoot mama

Did I kill the thread with my strange post?


----------



## MyLittleWonders

He sounds like such a cool guy.







Is the "New Energy" the Rainbow Children or is that another name for Crystal Children (I can't remember now)? How did you find him? Does he have friends in southern california?









ETA: I find nothing at all strange about your post.


----------



## barefoot mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
He sounds like such a cool guy.







Is the "New Energy" the Rainbow Children or is that another name for Crystal Children (I can't remember now)? How did you find him? Does he have friends in southern california?









ETA: I find nothing at all strange about your post.









He actually may have friends in Southern CA. He is traveling right now, and is somewhere around there. I think it's CA anyway







. Ugh. Now I can't remember.

He's my new friend's FIL. Total serendipity~ meeting him.

Nope, the new energy is different than Crystal. I don't know about the Rainbow Children. I will go look into that.

Thanks for not thinking I'm strange


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
He actually may have friends in Southern CA. He is traveling right now, and is somewhere around there. I think it's CA anyway







. Ugh. Now I can't remember.

He's my new friend's FIL. Total serendipity~ meeting him.

Nope, the new energy is different than Crystal. I don't know about the Rainbow Children. I will go look into that.

Thanks for not thinking I'm strange









Well, if you are, then I'm right there with you!







At least there is safety in numbers!


----------



## flowers

barefoot mama,










Weird!?????? No way mama! Hearing your words makes me feel alive and full of hope. I wish I could talk to more people like you!

Thank you so much for sharing your story. Beautiful! You are blessed to be a mother to such an angel.

I am so curious about your friend and the new energy. What a serendipitous meeting.

Thanks for joining us.


----------



## barefoot mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Okay, ya'll wanna talk hokey? I put a protective bubble around our family bed at night! Actually I put three -- an amethyst bubble for sleeping, a bluish-white bubble to keep out lower energies, and a golden bubble for Divine healing and protection. And sometimes I'll ask Finn's angels to do double-duty if he's having bad dreams. So! Can't get much hokier than that!









Can you tell me more about this? Is it just asking your angels and guides to put the bubbles around you and doing visualization? Or is there more to it?

PS, I don't think it's hokey


----------



## barefoot mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
barefoot mama,










Weird!?????? No way mama! Hearing your words makes me feel alive and full of hope. I wish I could talk to more people like you!

Thank you so much for sharing your story. Beautiful! You are blessed to be a mother to such an angel.

I am so curious about your friend and the new energy. What a serendipitous meeting.

Thanks for joining us.









Thanks









How come I don't know any of you IRL? My RL friends mostly just silently think I'm weird and love me anyway *sigh*


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
Can you tell me more about this? Is it just asking your angels and guides to put the bubbles around you and doing visualization? Or is there more to it?

PS, I don't think it's hokey









Reading that made me remember something I used to do in my Christian days and for some reason have forgotten until now. I used to ask for a "hedge of protection" around the house and us each night and actually pictured a big hedge all the way around. It is all blury, but I think there were also angels involved on the roof. And it was always done in a LoA type of way even though at the time I wasn't consciously practicing. I would ask for the protection with a "thank you for keeping us safe" and "thank you for the hedge of protection around us all" - always affirming the positive, yk? Hmm ... it's interesting how memories like that can be jolted back to the forefront of the mind.


----------



## superjen

i haven't read this whole thread yet, but am jumping in anyways.

i am new to the board but suspect i belong in this thread. i am 32 and know i'm an indigo. i've always know. my 10 year old son (who is psychic) is one as well, but is struggling as we've had much violence forced upon us (but are safe now, thank you goddess). this child has seen and spoken with spirits since at least the age of 2. my 4 year old.... i don't know. he is something else and i'm not certain what exactly. he could move objects as an infant, he tells me about his past lives a lot and has spontaneously begun asking people (family and strangers alike) if may open their heart chakras. i have never told him about chakras before. he is extremely rebellious, which doesn't seem to fit for a crystal and yet he is too young to be an indigo, right? i could actually go on at great length about them both, but will save my stories for another time.

anyways. thank you for the welcome!


----------



## MyLittleWonders

If it helps, my 3 year old is an Indigo ... I think the ages/date ranges are approximate and not set in stone. More later but off to jump in the shower.


----------



## superjen

WOWZA! i have gotten through the first 7 pages now (can't finish now, the computer is making me spacey) and this thread is magical! thank you everyone for your stories!

i've checked out some links and even sent a pm or two to ask a couple of questions. i hope that's okay.

i definitely have the traits of an indigo but also all the qualities of a starseed or starperson, which i'd never heard of before.

someone asked back on page 5 if anyone was from canada. i don't know if you got an answer, but i am. feel free to ask me whatever you like. if anyone has any experience in supporting their indigos/crystals after domestic violence, please let me know. i think that is really my older sons' stumbling block right now.

i will keep on reading and i am just so excited. thank you again!


----------



## majazama

I'm in canada too, superjen! I'm the starseed too


----------



## superjen

i had to come backand finish reading... too curious not to!

my 4 yr old has horrible horrible dreams like many others have mentioned. he will suddenly be screaming beside me and often will get up and try to run out of bed. his eyes will be open, but he is *not* awake. he'll cry and yell at monsters and swing his arms like he's fighting something. it is scary, for sure. i used to try to wake him by saying his name loudly or clapping my hands in front of him. now i just wrap him up in a blanket, like swaddling, and hold him close to my heart and whisper in his ear. eventually he will settle then blink a few times and finally wake long enough to say "oh mama, there you are. okay. it's okay now." then he sleeps.

he sometimes talks about the dreams, but often says it's too scary for me to hear, that he has to protect me from the scary things.

sometimes when it's just the two of us, he will tell me about "before". he has told me where he was before he was in my belly. he has often told me that "last time he was not kind and so he had to come back to this world to learn to be kind." he has said that he didn't want to come back, that he was tired of coming back, but that he was glad he picked me for his mama. he has said that he is supposed to learn to be kind to mamas and use his heart instead of his hands to fight. this is the child who offers heart chakra work to random people.

i'm rambling now. gosh, sorry.


----------



## majikfaerie

Hay you guys!!!
guess what!
I'm still alive!

We spent 10 weeks in the rainbow gathering on a paradise tropical beach on the edge of the jungle; just 100's of real live indigos and crystals camping and living communally.... aaaah.

now, we are in Cambodia, so I'm not out of the 'woods' yet. But we're settled sort of for a few weeks, in some sort of civilization, so i should be online a bit more. I just skim read through all the posts i missed. gog i missed you guys!!!

hi to all the newcomers, for those who dont know me, its easy to read my back posts, i guess, i'm not gonna do ny intros









I did want to share what's been going on for me - at the rainbow gathering I attended a birth (i'm a kind of doula/ midwife). The baby was stillborn, I managed to resuscitate her, but she never gained consciousness, and died after exactly one hour with us.
A very hard lesson.
We took the body to the local hospital, and they confirmed severe brain damage, assured us that there was nothing we could have done to save her, and indeed, that I managed to get her breathing and with a heart beat for an hour is a kind of miracle.

The parents were amazing, full trust and acceptance.
Anyway, I really believe that this soul was one so pure and so close to completion, ready to ascend, and she just needed that one hour of half-life to complete her mission, and bring healing to all of us. she touched so many people, and cleared so much of our collective karma.

anyway, i'm gettig over it now, it was 6 weeks ago; feels like a year.

The interesting part is that we took a lot of photos of the labour and birth, and the baby, all of which turned out really well. except one. I took a pic of the baby, checked the heartbeat, which was weak, but holding on, then took another pic, which turned out like a flash of white light. then i checked the heartbeat again, and the baby had died. I did CPR again, but she was gone.
the pics can be seen at http://photos.yahoo.com/elamajikfaerie in an album called 07 thailand. (also many other of my pics abound if you're interested). really amazing.

equally interesting, is that my dd was there, and started crying terrible just as the baby died. her dad took her away so i could work (trying to save the baby I knew was gone but couldnt believe).
Later, she said "mama, where's the baby? What happened"
I said, "the baby died"
"oh, her spirit left her body. can I see the body"
"no, honey, they took the body to the hospital"
"oh well, she didnt need her body any more. her spirit is free now, she's happy."
"oh, where is she?"
"her spirit is in her mother's house, her body is just like rubbish, she's complete."

typical of my dd, I know, but after a while (the day after the parents left the site), she said out of the blue that the baby's spirit had moved on and was in the best place.

yeah, i know.







:

anyway, I would dearly love to say more, and reply to everyone... but, well, i dont have internet at home, and the net cafe isnt the best.
a couple of posts I really wanted to say something to tho:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
So, I got off on a tangent







but the real reason I came here was to ask if you mamas experienced pre-birth communication with your children. I know some of you have mentioned it, but I'm doing a project and would love more details.

We had a lot of prebirth communication, including dd's name; I also had a lot of pre-conception communication too. details when i have more time, if anyone wants.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
I haven't posted in awhile, but last night Sofia had a horrible time sleeping. Tossing, turning, crying, needing to nurse every hour or two. She mumbled something about a monster in her sleep. Then upon waking she said, "I killed a monsters, Mommy." (!) Anyone else discovered that their child is having intense and/or scary dreams? Any recommendations to keep such dreams at bay? She was pretty upset during the night, and it affected her sleep (and mine).










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecco* 
My DD had horrible nightmares of "the green monster putting fire on Daddy". The more we talked about it and the more information we were able to get from her, the less the dreams occured, and now they don't happen anymore at all
....

wow, amazing stories. my dd has had similar things happen, i already wrote about some, i think. i also had some dreams like that, about past things, present things and future things too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
Can you tell me more about this? Is it just asking your angels and guides to put the bubbles around you and doing visualization? Or is there more to it?
PS, I don't think it's hokey









I also put protecting rings of light around us from time to time (especially when driving in 3rd world places or on motorbikes!)
its a visualisation, I can post more detailed descriptions too if you like.

well, I've gotta go...
I just realise how starved i've been for these boards!!!!!!!


----------



## majazama

those are quite the pictures, majikfaerie..... I'm guessing you are ela? and your dd is sequoia? Beautiful family!!


----------



## lollith

What a cool thread and more reasons to love MDC. I am new to the boards and haven't read all the threads here yet but wanted to introduce myself.

I'm an adult indigo (33) starseed mom to an 11 month old dd and my dh (44)is also an adult indigo. We also seem to be transitioning to crystal. I've been on the spiritual path for quite a long time and am not sure yet if my dd is a crystal but coming from a long line of psychically inclined relatives I'm sure she'll have many surprises in store for us.

Among other things, I'm a former teacher, tarot/oracle/playing card reader (my grandma taught me), ending emotional child abuse advocate and an EFT practitioner - I've found EFT (emotional freedom techniques)to be extrememly helpful in dealing with nightmares and other issues our kids may run into.

This may have been posted but I'm also on a board (albeit a very sloooow one) called Indigo Moms for moms of crystals and indigos that was started last year by actress Jenny McCarthy. www.indigomoms.com

I look forward to reading and talking with you all









- lollith
Babywearing Momma to home & water-birthed, CDed, no-vaxed, BF
Maia Luna 4-14-06


----------



## ananas

double post


----------



## ananas

(subbing out of curiosity, will be back to read later)


----------



## flowers

WELCOME HOME Majikfaerie!

We did miss you and I am glad to hear of all your travels. I checked out some of your pics. My ds is a curly redhead too! Great pics and those of the birthing mama are amazing. What an experience that must have been for you. Blessed Be.

Hi Lolith and Annanas...so good to have some new faces around here. Looking forward to learning more about you.


----------



## Annikate

Hi! I'm only now finding this thread and learning more about this. NOt a coincidence either that some mamas I *know* and







are here!









I knew a crystal child once about 6 years ago. She was a student of mine. When I first read about Crystals I immediately thought of her and I will never ever forget her - her energy was that clear and powerful. Her name was Lacita. It was a family name passed down for generations.

I just read the book about Indigos and I'm not really sure, but from what I've read (from the links KateSt. posted in the OP) I think dd1 is Indigo.

Dd2, I'm quite sure is Crystal. She's special and spiritual and has already taught me more than I could ever have imagined. She's changing me in profound ways.

I'm still learning. I'm enjoying this thread.

And barefoot mama - I'd love to talk w/the guy who gave you the percentages!


----------



## meemee

just popping in to say hi. i was informed of the possibility that my 4 1/2 year old is an indigo. esp. with the 'spiritual' issues i have been having with her recently. so just wanted to say hi and carry on with my research. i have heard of it before but did not pay much attention to it.

i just read a basic guideline and htat is so totally her.


----------



## maryeb

Hi everyone,

I've only posted once here, I think, but wanted to say hello. And thank you, barefoot mama, for your story. I got teary, it is a beautiful story. I loved it. Thank you.

I have been feeling my next child around me lately...she is soo powerful. When I meditate and feel a connection to her, I just start crying. It's like we've known each other forever and I cannot wait to be with her again! Wow. This isn't something I say to many people, so it feels good to share it with like minded people.







Anyway, I have this feeling my pregnancy is going to change me very much, and that this child will bring so much peace into the world.

I must run, everyone have a lovely day! Mary


----------



## flowers

Annikate,

I think I have seen you around the LoA tribe. I try to keep up over there but there is a crazy amount of posting going on over there!


----------



## WuWei

Pat


----------



## Annikate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Annikate,

I think I have seen you around the LoA tribe. I try to keep up over there but there is a crazy amount of posting going on over there!









Yes!


----------



## flowers

WuWei, hello to you too. Another familiar face.


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
WuWei, hello to you too. Another familiar face.










I am beginning to think you are each an aspect of my Self. I keep bumping into the same people online, again and again.









Maybe your faces are familiar because they are a mirror for myself.

Pat


----------



## barefoot mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
And barefoot mama - I'd love to talk w/the guy who gave you the percentages!

Are you anywhere close to Michigan? I don't know if he does on line stuff or not. I bet he does, though, that would make sense. Right now he is traveling around. I think in CA. I hope to talk to him again when he gets back in a couple months.







He really is a wonderful spirit. He just exudes this peaceful and positive energy.


----------



## barefoot mama

We've got half the LoA thread over here now.


----------



## Annikate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
Are you anywhere close to Michigan? I don't know if he does on line stuff or not. I bet he does, though, that would make sense. Right now he is traveling around. I think in CA. I hope to talk to him again when he gets back in a couple months.







He really is a wonderful spirit. He just exudes this peaceful and positive energy.

I'm in sunny FL!







but I'd be interested to know if he does phone/online consults!


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I am beginning to think you are each an aspect of my Self. I keep bumping into the same people online, again and again.









Maybe your faces are familiar because they are a mirror for myself.

Pat


I hear you. One aspect of internet communication I love is that sometimes I get messages, guidance etc from "people" but I think it is just my guides using this method to communicate with myself!

Ds told me yesterday that I had two babies in my belly. Let's hope he isn't quite on point with this one


----------



## gwinith

well, funny to run into this tribe. i've not been to a psychic in 20 years but walked into a place today where someone was doing readings and she had a 'no- show' so let me come in, i also had my 5 month old finn with me. i was going for my own reading but the first thing that came to her was that my baby was a crystal child.... and that i'd better get prepared for a lot of energy. then i came home, have not logged on here for 4 months or so and BOOM here you all are. i will go to that site and get back. all i can say about finn is that he is full of smiles for everyone he meets and at 5 months i keep hearing how alert and present he is for such a young age.

k,'m off to read your suggested sites.


----------



## DollyX

really really really really interesting...someone told me my daughter was probably a crystal child at the health food store once, then he explained whatthe heck he was talking about! yeah, yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!!!

yes
i feel all tingle-y


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwinith* 
well, funny to run into this tribe. i've not been to a psychic in 20 years but walked into a place today where someone was doing readings and she had a 'no- show' so let me come in, i also had my 5 month old finn with me. i was going for my own reading but the first thing that came to her was that my baby was a crystal child.... and that i'd better get prepared for a lot of energy. then i came home, have not logged on here for 4 months or so and BOOM here you all are. i will go to that site and get back. all i can say about finn is that he is full of smiles for everyone he meets and at 5 months i keep hearing how alert and present he is for such a young age.

k,'m off to read your suggested sites.


I love it when things like this happen! Nice to meet you.

That was one of the main things people said to me about ds when he was an infant...how alert and present he was.


----------



## KateSt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
That was one of the main things people said to me about ds when he was an infant...how alert and present he was.

Absolutely, me too! Welcome gwinith! I have a Finn, too!


----------



## lollith

dd is now 11 mos. and i got the "she's so alert and aware" a lot too. I didn't really see it - I just assumed all babies were alert/aware?


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

I got that all the time as well, I just attributed it to the fact that no other babies in my family were breastfed. DD was raising her head in the bassinet before the







doctor even finished sewing up my fourth degree tear...


----------



## flowers

Same with us! The head raising, not the 4th degree tear (







: ).

He could be a difficult baby to please in the way that he would get very frustrated at the end/beginning of each stage. Like right before he started to roll he would be cranky and irritable for a few days and the same thing happened for sitting up, walking etc. Thank goodness for the sling! He is always thrusts himself into a new stage with a lot of determination. You know what else he could do that was wild...at 7 mos dh would put him on this red rocket that was a toy motorcycle and he would hold on all by himself and we could push him down a small hill. We thought it was a hoot until dh was sending him down big hills at his first b-day party and all the other mom's were freaking out. He has always been very in control of his body and very centered.

I think we always treated him like he was super aware so when people said that to me I was confused in a "of course he is, how else would he be?" way.


----------



## MommyErin

I haven't had time to read through the entire thread but I'm very interested in what you Mamas have to say. My DS, who has been diagnosed on the Autism spectrum, has many of the characteristics of a crystal child.

Quote:

The characteristics of Crystal Children are as follows:

Are usually born in 1995 or later.
Possess large eyes with an intense stare
Have magnetic personalities.
Are highly affectionate.
Start talking late in childhood.
May be diagnosed with autism or Aspergers Syndrome
Are even tempted, sweet and loving
Are forgiving of others
Are highly sensitive and empathic
Are very much connected to nature and animals
Are quite interested in crystals and rocks.
May be fearless explorers and climbers
All of these fit my DS. He's going to be four in a couple of weeks and he only really started talking in the last few months (since he's been casein free). He has enormous eyes (like me) and is the most loving creature I have ever met. And he came on his own accord, not mine. He was conceived at a time when I had no business conceiving (My DD was only seven months, still breastfeeding exclusively and just a few days shy of my period). And I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt he was a boy immediately. It's like he told me. He's been a very different child from the second he was born. My mother is convinced he's here to teach us something very special. She's the one who first mentioned crystal children to me in regards to DS.

I'm going to read up more about crystal children and maybe even take DS over to see my psychic. In the meantime, I'm going to listen to your stories. Thanks, Mamas!!


----------



## flowers

I just came across an indigo thread in the gifted child thread and there was an overwhelming negative response to the idea. If anyone wants to mozy their most compassionate and kind selves over to share your experience it might help balance the conversation. As of right now it is pretty negative.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I just came across an indigo thread in the gifted child thread and there was an overwhelming negative response to the idea. If anyone wants to mozy their most compassionate and kind selves over to share your experience it might help balance the conversation. As of right now it is pretty negative.

I read it a couple of days ago and just shrugged and moved on. I do post over there sometimes, too, and I'm not really sure why there's such strong negativity. Parents of gifted children so often have to "fight" that giftedness is a necessary label when your child exhibits certain capabilities or traits. I don't see what the difference is between the two. I actually think of rainbow/crystal/indigo as another type of gift.


----------



## ~OceanPotion~

Joining this thread, I will post more of my experience with my daughter later.


----------



## flowers

Welcome oceanpotion! I love your screen name.


----------



## ~OceanPotion~

Thank you Flowers. This thread/topic is very interesting and I got chills reading through it.


----------



## morningbird

Hello, I wanted to join this thread. I am just 10 weeks pregnant now but I am getting clear messages that she is a Rainbow child, and I would like to hear what other mothers have experienced with that . I also know she is coming not with karma to burn but with love to give and I can tell that she has a very strong will. Already she's made me be vegetarian again after a long lapse.
Anyway I am really enjoying being pregnant and I'm begining to feel my child's presence strongly. I know she likes bright colors and pretty music and i was compelled to order some organic, naturally dyed cotton in brilliant hues to make her some little dresses. Yesterday I attended a workshop that ended with the chanting of a mantra and I found myself sobbing with tears of recognition. It was sweet.
This evening I was searching around online for information about Rainbow children and there were bits that seem to align with what I sense already, but I like to here about what others have experienced, especially during pregnancy and with newborns.
I guess my boyfriend and I are both what would be considered Indigos (born in '75 & '79) so it should be fun little multidimensional experience for us all.
greetings & thanks


----------



## flowers

Hi morningbird! Welcome










I am growing a baby as well...i am about 15 weeks. You should check out KateSt.'s website. She is doing lots of work with prebirth communication.

I loved hearing your stories. It sounds like you are having a very special experience with your babe. That is so great.

This new child for me is bringing so much growth and expansion to my consciousness. I have such a sense of peace this time. You can feel how each spirit babe brings their own message and vibration.


----------



## paakbaak

this is nice...my grandma has alway said i´m indigo. i was born in 1975.-..she says i´m "early"...don´t know what this means! was diagnosed with hiperactivity and given mediation but my mother enver gave it to me, good! she also says that my son is crystal. and now that i have read the caracteristics...he fits all!

i don´t know what i´m supposed to do for him! what to do to not harm him? to help him? i always tell him i´m thankful for him coming to us because he has changed so many things...relationships we have with our families, my relationship with my mother, etc. it´s great!

i was wondering also, if there are any foods that aren´t good for crystal children. or any that are really good for them. smells, flavours, places, lightings, fabrics?

i studied a bit of ayurveda medicine and all of these things influence in everyone of us. i hope you can help me. thank you!


----------



## moearthmommy

Hi everyone! I am so happy to have found this group! I am new to the forums here in general but am finding them soo helpful in so many ways! I believe I have 2 crystals... ds is 3 and from the minute he was born the midwife said "Hi Chase" and he lifted his head and looked around the room. He has shown most of the other signs and I've been told he can see things most cannot. DD is about 3.5 months now and also has many of the characteristics..she was a very big surprise for us, but I knew she was a girl from the moment i knew i was pregnant. She and I had amazing communication before she was born and it was our communication during labor that helped me - I really feel like she guided me. And as in the pp - I can feel the love that she comes here with on a daily basis! It's just amazing! I'm so excited to have these two in my life and I really look forward to learning more about how to learn from them and help them as well as hear other stories. I got goosebumps reading through some of the previous posts!
Gina


----------



## majikfaerie

Hey morningbird!
welcome to the thread!
your stroy is so wonderful... but what really grabbed me was your name; i used to have a friend called Morningbird, so I was wondering if you use that name in real life (at least in rainbow life) or its just a screen name?
let us know how it progresses with your baby!


----------



## paakbaak

Anyone know about foods? clothing, etc? thanks!!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Addy prefers all natural fibers and is thrown off when she wears synthetics.
as for food she is super sensitive to ANY artificial ANYTHING dyes, fragrances, flavorings, the works. try to limit foods to whole foods.

Addy is a Crystal. tho not a typical Crystal. she was very verbal from early on. but still VERY Crystal.

i have a strong feeling the fetus is a Rainbow. we shall see when s/he gets here.


----------



## morningbird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
Hey morningbird!
welcome to the thread!
your stroy is so wonderful... but what really grabbed me was your name; i used to have a friend called Morningbird, so I was wondering if you use that name in real life (at least in rainbow life) or its just a screen name?
let us know how it progresses with your baby!

thanks!
no that is not what I'm called; I go by what my parents named me, and I don't have a rainbow life. I just wake up early and like to listen to the birds out the window, especially lately. It's just about my favorite thing.
The kid is alright, but I can't sleep much at all and lots of stuff makes me puke. Otherwise I feel pretty alright. Tomorrow I get to go see my wonderful midwife.
good evening to all here


----------



## Annikate

If you have a crystal child does this mean that *you* must be an indigo?

I'm not sure I fit the indigo description but really haven't studied it enough yet.

DD2 is crystal. No doubt. I knew when she was only a few days old that she was *wise*. I remember telling dh that when we first had Kate.

I'm thinking my dd1 might be indigo though. She's only 3.5. Is she too young to be one?


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
If you have a crystal child does this mean that *you* must be an indigo?

I'm not sure I fit the indigo description but really haven't studied it enough yet.

DD2 is crystal. No doubt. I knew when she was only a few days old that she was *wise*. I remember telling dh that when we first had Kate.

I'm thinking my dd1 might be indigo though. She's only 3.5. Is she too young to be one?










Hey mama!

People have a lot of different beliefs surrounding the whole Indigo/Crystal child theme. I am personally very relaxed in my beliefs where I think everyone has there own intuitive measure of what they are and why. I don't think you can read a book and since she said Crystals only started incarnating 6 years ago that is the rule, kwim?
On the other hand, reading about Indigos seems to be really healing for adults who then feel like, "oh, that is why I felt like that as a child. I was normal!" So I just take what feels right for me and my family.

I don't think a crystal child HAS to have been born from an Indigo parent. I think ANYTHING is possible!


----------



## mrsalf97

subbing


----------



## Annikate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Hey mama!

People have a lot of different beliefs surrounding the whole Indigo/Crystal child theme. I am personally very relaxed in my beliefs where I think everyone has there own intuitive measure of what they are and why. I don't think you can read a book and since she said Crystals only started incarnating 6 years ago that is the rule, kwim?
On the other hand, reading about Indigos seems to be really healing for adults who then feel like, "oh, that is why I felt like that as a child. I was normal!" So I just take what feels right for me and my family.

I don't think a crystal child HAS to have been born from an Indigo parent. I think ANYTHING is possible!










Yep, makes sense. You know I had a student once who I KNEW was crystal (after I learned about crystal kids). She was 8 years old at the time and this was about 7 years ago.


----------



## KateSt.

Hi Terri!







I agree with Hillary, that the ages are arbitrary. You may have some indigo traits or perhaps dd1 does (or even dh). I believe there are some crystals who are much older (like over 40), it's really the traits that are important.


----------



## mommabear

I'm so happy I found this thread! I'm trying to catch up on the posts, and will write more later. Namaste.


----------



## Ersbett

Hello,
First of all, I'll say, that I well, was one of the ones that didn't believe in this, but know that I'm reading more things about Crystal children, I'm convienced that I have my own Crystal baby.

DD1, her name is Eva, she adores nature, she can play outside every day if I let her, I think, she's still highly gifted anyway, she loves animals, insects, everything.
She allows insects to walk in her arm you know, kind of like Steve Irwin kind of thing, once, I saw her that there was a black widow(yes a black widow) in her arm, I was scared that, that thing(i hate spiders and insects) could you know, kill her, and she sadi to me "She's not going to do anything to me mommy, look" and she just put her down and that was the end of it "Bye Bye widow", I was in shock, and she was pretty upset when DH killed her, I can't believe it, and she was 4 years old at the time.
Also, she loves birds, it's her favourite thing in all the whole world, and she says "Birds are not pets, they should be free, that's why they have their wings, they don't like to live in a cage, they are so lucky, becuase they can fly" She has a collection of pictures of birds and stuff, that she takes care as her life, she also loves rocks, she has a small collection of them, oh and she even gets upset when we kill an ant!! Yes she gets upset.
She's a very loving child, she doesn't find it difficult to say waht she wants, she loves babies, when she see a baby while we're out, she'll engage a nice conversation with the baby's parents, and luckily, all of them are very nice, I have meet many people becuase of her.

Also when I was pregnant with DD2, she said to me "I'm having a baby sister, she's going to be a girl, I know" she told us that when I was 10 weeks pregnant, everyone thought it was a boy, except her, and surprise it was a girl!
DH calls her "my little manget" becuase everyone gets attracted to her(if you get what I mean)
So, I don't know what you think, but I will look for more information of Crystal Children


----------



## flowers

Hi Mama! I am glad you found us.

I love the stories about your Eva. Tell us more!


----------



## mommabear

I just want to thank you all for contributing to my re-awakening. I am up to page four (things are crazy around here right now), but feel a deep connection to what I am reading. I hope to share more soon; for now, it's back to the reading. Thank you all.


----------



## Ersbett

Eva told me something pretty amazing today
"I'm so happy now mommy" when I asked why, she just gave me her little smile "becuase you believe"

That moved me, wow, I feel guilty about it.


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabear* 
I just want to thank you all for contributing to my re-awakening. I am up to page four (things are crazy around here right now), but feel a deep connection to what I am reading. I hope to share more soon; for now, it's back to the reading. Thank you all.

Yeah! Mommabear I went through the same thing with the whole indigo phenomenon....it has been a trip since them. So glad you made your way here! Welcome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ersbett* 
Eva told me something pretty amazing today
"I'm so happy now mommy" when I asked why, she just gave me her little smile "becuase you believe"

That moved me, wow, I feel guilty about it.









No guilt mama! Just be so thankful you are here now. I love Eva stories....she sounds AMAZING!


----------



## Ersbett

I've read things that I'm really intesrested in, as in, some of you have post, they as children they where the outcasts, no friends, the black sheep of ever school I went to, I was always being laughed at, I used to lock myself in my room and dance my heart out.

So what does that mean??? I remain friendless, I have friends(well acquiantances) but just becuase they befriend here and, they are really nice people


----------



## Ersbett

I hope this tribe don't die.

Well, ,I was pretty ignorant about the whole thing, I don't believe in anything, well you see, I gre up as agnostic, I do believe in ghosts though, I've seen them, since I was a child, I'm highly sensitive about those things., anyway, my ipod just broke and guess who did it???? Eva, she just touched the screen and it cracked, it doesn't turn on, I tried to charge it, it's gone, she said to me, "That's not good for you mommy, it's not good for you"
She didn't tell me why though, and I'll ask her and she'll be like "Is just not good for you mommy, believe me, it's not good" she doesn't like technology at all, except some TV(as she likes to watch some videos from time to time) and the Computer(she says "You meet mommies from all over the world" she knows about MDC lol), does it have to do with her being a Crystal or is just her?? She also loves colors a lot, she likes to mix the paintings and get dirty, she loves colors, she loves everything in life, to make it easier. She likes to see us happy.


----------



## majikfaerie

hi all...
ersbett, i got a chill when i read about eva breaking your ipod...

funny, my dd is really attached to animals too.
I remember when she was about 2 1/2, she was in the bathroom one day crouched down staring at a cockroach... i saw it and dustpan in hand, just swooped it up into the toilet in one movement, without thinking (well, except for the revulsion reflex







). DD screamed and dove for the toilet, but it was too late, i'd already flushed. DD was screaming, "NOOOOOOOOOO", her face contorted in agony, an exact caricature of actors in badly-acted movies where the helpless character sees their loved one killed. it would have been funny if she weren't so genuinely distressed.

she was hysterical for about 2 hours after that, it was amazing. I had to take the morning off school. eventually she calmed down, and slowly accepted it, saying "the cockroach's spirit left his body... now his spirit is free so he can be happy"

Anyway, we just left Cambodia, back in Thailand now, after my friend's baby was born, 10 days ago. DD was so helpful during the labour. when the mother was having light pre-labour contractions, she decided at around 8pm that the baby wouldnt be coming till the next day, and suggested we all go home to sleep, and she'd call me if she felt the labour start.

then DD said that she wanted to have a bath first, and the mum-to-be also wanted a bath, so offered to sit in the tub with her. She said as soon as they got in the bath DD told her that her baby has to come soon, and she would give reiki to the baby. DD started gently stroking mama's belly, and whispering under her breath. After about 5 minutes, DD solemly announced, "the baby's coming now" and got out of the bath. sure enough, right then mama felt the first really strong contraction, the next one coming just 3 minutes later, and bang! we were in active labour, with ctx every 3 minutes, which sped up to 2 minutes after maybe a dozen ctx!

The labour was 8 hours, (delayed because the baby's hand was presenting!) but everything progressed so fast. DD was so helpful; not in the way at all, and sitting quetly. She would sometimes bring over a hot washcloth for the mama's back, or a bottle of water at just the right moment. I couldnt have asked for a better assistant!

anyway, sadly, DD fell asleep before the baby was born at 4am, but he was born healthy and mama is recovering just fine - she is convinced that it was DD that got the labour started.


----------



## Ersbett

Wow majikfaerie, that's amazing, how old is your DD???

I think, that now that i do completely understand DD, she has been doing more things, I talk with DH, we've been reading more things about Cristal children, so we're pretty convinced to that DD2 is either cristal or rainbow, she's 12 months old though, she doesn't say a word but we communicate quite well, as if she where answering to me just with her stare, and things like that, Eva is more powerful I think, but Gracia haven't really showed that she's a Crystal, she has of both Rainbow and Crystal.


----------



## paakbaak

it´s amazing. my son is 13mo, doesn´t say a word but we comunicate perfectly. my mom came over this weekend and said taht he wasn´t talking because i answered at every little sound he makes...this is true, but i am convinced that he won´t talk for a while...this is normal for indigo and crystal kids right?

and i´ll ask the same thing again...please help me! i want to know if there are any foods that are bad/good for these kids? hot or cold things? fibers?
thank you!
ah and i love Eva!!!!


----------



## majikfaerie

to answer Ersbett, my dd is 3. but she turns 4 tomorrow.
















about foods, I dont personally know of anything specific that indigos and crystals should avoid, except that some of them are especially sensitive to artificial food aditives; which should anyway be avoided







:


----------



## Jude Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paakbaak* 
it´s amazing. my son is 13mo, doesn´t say a word but we comunicate perfectly. my mom came over this weekend and said taht he wasn´t talking because i answered at every little sound he makes...this is true, but i am convinced that he won´t talk for a while...this is normal for indigo and crystal kids right?

and i´ll ask the same thing again...please help me! i want to know if there are any foods that are bad/good for these kids? hot or cold things? fibers?
thank you!
ah and i love Eva!!!!

it's true that many crystals, etc are extremely sensitive to harsh chemicals and synthetics in their food. i'm sure they know how lucky they are when they chose a granola-type mom and dad like the ones at mdc!

each child is unique so there's no blanket answer, follow your intuition. my boys don't mind the synthetic fibers of their fuzzibunz or fleece banket. but when they sleep, they're wrapped in an organic cotton. i guess my approach is to have as natural a home as possible but not put unreasonable pressure on myself.

but if you want to have some fun and be helpful, you can bless the food and water you offer. everythng has an energy including the food you serve. you have the power to align it's best energy to the upcoming task at hand-nourishing your family.
it's super easy, easier than a big ritualized prayer. you just say outloud or in your mind, "I bless this food (or water or whatever)" And so it is. Your Intent guarantees that you suceeded.
i also like to 'charge' water in the sun and drink it.

I have gotton out of the habit. Last summer i did it all the time, but the question triggered my memory, so i will be sure to take my own advice.

i haven't posted here since i was pregnant. i was sure i was going to have the little girl frommy visions i've had my whole life. instead i ended up in a crazy roller coaster of a shock by having twin boys.







:
they are now 11 weeks old. other than their mellow tempermant, i have no signs that they're crystal, etc. but i'm an indigo and can't imagine that a couple os souls wouldn't go ahead and take me on as a parent. dh and i would be very nurturing to a spiritual child. dh is a 7 numerlogically and so am i. i was really happy when the boys decided to be born on a 7 day as well. they even were born 7 minutes apart.









anyhoo, i'd like to visit more. i had a bit of a spiritual crisis and shut god out for the last several months, but i'm finding my way back. i'm super busy with the realities of caring for twins though, so forgive me if i disappear again!


----------



## living my destiny

Hi everyone! I just joined the Mothering forum yesterday, and found this group this morning, I'm so excited to have found other moms with these special children!!! Needless to say I have spent the whole day reading, and just now finally finished all 25 pages! I feel like I know all of you already! LOL!

I had read about indigo and crystal children before finding this group, but now I feel like I know so much more! My daughter Jade (6) is an Indigo child, and my nefew Daniel (2) is a Crystal child. And thanks to you guys I found out about Star children, which I totally relate to, and that has helped me understand so much more about myself!

I have a lot more that I want to talk about with you, and I can't wait to join in all the discussions! Is it appropriate to comment/post about some of the older posts that I have read, or would that just be too confusing and out of date?

Well after reading for hours and hours off and on today, I think I'll take a break from the computer!

Love and Laughter
destiny


----------



## Fiestabeth

Hi and welcome to all the newbies!!







I haven't posted in awhile but I do try to pop in every now and again and read.

I love Eva too! What an amazing child.

And majikfaerie, WOW!! What a story.

Welcome, destiny! I don't have a problem with commenting on old replies. Maybe it would get this thread a little more active.









Anyway, just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## Ersbett

Aww thanks Fiesta Beth(love your username by the way)

Aww wish your DD Happy Birthday from us majikfaerie


----------



## flowers

Jude Rose, Wow! Twin boys!







: Congratulations.
You know with ds I was "sure" he was a girl and when he was born I was really shocked. Not as shocked as I would've been if there were 2!









living my destiny, welcome and please do comment on old posts. I would love to be "reminded" of things passed conversed! Plus, I am sure people who have just arrived would love to restart convos.

majikfaerie, I love your story. What a special little girl you have. She is so lucky to get to be a part of such great births at a young age.


----------



## Jude Rose

hillary, lol, it's nice to know i'm not the only one. it's like all my psychic/intuitive abilities were broken while i was pregnant. on the bright side, i finally know what feeling grounded feels like. i'd never been grounded truly in my life.









destiny, all 25 pages????!!!! what delicious decandence. yes, bring up some old stuff. i know i haven't been able to read it all and would love to if i could.


----------



## majikfaerie

Heya...
wow, lmd, you really read the whole thread? we're not worthy! I've only managed to keep up by reading it as it goes, if I would join now, I'm sure I would never get through it!

anyway, someone mentioned an interesting point and i wanted to comment:
before i was pg, I was very spiritually "tuned", and very creative. I used to play music a lot, several hours every day on my mandolin and guitar and flute, I used to write poetry and journals and stories and letters, I used to crochet like mad, making all kinds of things imaginable, I used to bake amazing creations in organic flour and dark chocolate, and was just crafty and creative in general.

I used to tell wonderful fairy tales that I made up on the spot, acting them out with actions and voices, tales like little girls searching for something in the woods, following a world of dragons, elves, fairies and talking animals, going on a kind of spiritual quest of discovery to learn an important lesson and find herself back where she started, but wiser and happier.

I used to meditate and do yoga and keep a "clean" diet. I used to be very intuitive, almost to the point of magic...

but somehow, when i got pregnant, i just lost my inspiration, i slowly stopped playing music and making things. now i dont even have an instrument any more! i used to do powerful reiki healings, and i used to 'see' people's pain and know exactly how to relieve it. now... well, i rarely see auras any more, and mostly i leave the healing work up to DD, who definately surpasses my skills!

it feels like all my creative powers went into creating this little life, and sustaining her, and now I'm just drained, a "mere mortal" as my partner puts it









does anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## Annikate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
but somehow, when i got pregnant, i just lost my inspiration, i slowly stopped playing music and making things. now i dont even have an instrument any more! i used to do powerful reiki healings, and i used to 'see' people's pain and know exactly how to relieve it. now... well, i rarely see auras any more, and mostly i leave the healing work up to DD, who definately surpasses my skills!

it feels like all my creative powers went into creating this little life, and sustaining her, and now I'm just drained, a "mere mortal" as my partner puts it









does anyone else have similar experiences?

Yes! I can totally relate and have been talking about this very thing. One mama told me that once she stopped b'feeding, she kind of *remembered* herself again. This also happened to me.

I am starting to practice the things I used to be good at: Spirit communication, reading auras etc. and it's only now that I even remembered that I once did that yk!?


----------



## flowers

Ummmm, I totally relate. Before I was pregnant with ds I used to cook the most amazing meals that were time intensive and filled with healthy goodness. Then I lost all desire of cooking. 3 years later I still don't cook that much. Dh has taken over and feeds me a lot. It is very strange to me, but it is true...so much creative energy goes into making a baby and then nourishing a baby. I am just now finding my own time with ds age2.5 and now I am preggo again getting ready to start all over again!









I think psychically it took some learning of a new way to channels spirit. I just found it to be a different style b/c now I have other spirits so closely intertwined into my conscious self, kwim?


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

I watched a show this evening called "The Unexplained" on the Biography Channel. The episode was entitled "Psychic Children: Their Sixth Sense." The show mentioned, albeit briefly, Indigos and Crystals.

I looked on the website and the show will air again on Sunday, April 22 at 2pm ET, in case anyone else wants to see it.


----------



## majikfaerie

wow, interesting that other mamas have similar experiences, I guess it makes sense; that we pour so much creative energy into making this little person that there's nothing left over for ourselves... i'm also finding now, that we've more or less stopped nursing (well, DD still has the odd "comfort boobie" now and again), I find my energy starting to come back.
I'm starting to become more intuitive again, to feel more connected.
interesting.


----------



## living my destiny

I couldn't help but read the whole thing... I was so excited to find people who I could relate w/ and vice versa!! I was saying "Yes! That's it exactly!" to almost every post I read...-getting goosebumps!

Thank you all for being so welcoming, and open to re-talking (I'm sure that's not a word) about things I missed out on the first time!

I know what you mean about the almost losing yourself thing... I don't think that it's just Jade, probably a combination of a lot of different elements in my life, not enough time, energy etc. But definitley in "becoming Mama" I've lost touch with a lot of pieces of who I was before.... That and she needs so much of my energy, nothing else seems to get quite enough of what I have left. -if that makes any sense.

Have any of you read The Celestine Prophecy by James Redfield? There is a section in his book about parenting, and it talks about how for the first several years of life that children get their source energy from their parents. That attention, focus, energy helps them to be more confident, self-aware, and in touch with who they are and their purpose. I'm wondering if this relates at all, and how it might be different or not with Crystal/Indigo children. I would be very interested to hear other's thoughts on this!

Love and Laughter
destiny


----------



## ecco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
Heya...
wow, lmd, you really read the whole thread? we're not worthy! I've only managed to keep up by reading it as it goes, if I would join now, I'm sure I would never get through it!

anyway, someone mentioned an interesting point and i wanted to comment:
before i was pg, I was very spiritually "tuned", and very creative. I used to play music a lot, several hours every day on my mandolin and guitar and flute, I used to write poetry and journals and stories and letters, I used to crochet like mad, making all kinds of things imaginable, I used to bake amazing creations in organic flour and dark chocolate, and was just crafty and creative in general.

I used to tell wonderful fairy tales that I made up on the spot, acting them out with actions and voices, tales like little girls searching for something in the woods, following a world of dragons, elves, fairies and talking animals, going on a kind of spiritual quest of discovery to learn an important lesson and find herself back where she started, but wiser and happier.

I used to meditate and do yoga and keep a "clean" diet. I used to be very intuitive, almost to the point of magic...

but somehow, when i got pregnant, i just lost my inspiration, i slowly stopped playing music and making things. now i dont even have an instrument any more! i used to do powerful reiki healings, and i used to 'see' people's pain and know exactly how to relieve it. now... well, i rarely see auras any more, and mostly i leave the healing work up to DD, who definately surpasses my skills!

it feels like all my creative powers went into creating this little life, and sustaining her, and now I'm just drained, a "mere mortal" as my partner puts it









does anyone else have similar experiences?

I can definitely relate. Before I was pregnant with DD, I was a lot more intuitive. Since she was about 6 months old I've felt like it's almost as if I've transfered my intuition to her. I've been trying to work on building mine back up, but it's been a slow and sometimes frustrating process. Right now, both of my children are definitely more sensitive than I am.
Namaste
~~ecco


----------



## erthe_mama

Wow... me too!! Good to identify with some other moms on this point. I think that when we create a child in our bodies, some of our abilities (and even thoughts/memories) are syphoned to him/her. Perhaps that's why this would happen? I was a lot more "empathic" and creative before I had my son.

Just thoughts.









Btw, I just found out about Indigo/Crystal children because of you fine womyn. Thank you for sharing your wisdom -- my world makes more sense now.


----------



## paakbaak

i got goosebumps now! i also lost my "sensitivity" once i had my son. i used to make jewelry, anything i could think of, paint, alot of yoga and meditation, always inthe clouds, hardly ever here...and once i got pregnant, i also have the feeling that all of my creative nergy went to give him life.

it´s hard to explain to others...my husband also laughs at me about being a "mortal"!!! but i feel a biiig part of my spirituality is gone...or at least gone for a while??? is it in my son? where is it????????


----------



## majikfaerie

I'm glad to hear that other mamas feel like theyve lost a lot of creativity and inspiration.
I guess it really does go into creating children.
I wonder if there's any correlation between loss of energy and the "indigo/crystal-ness" of the child...
obviously most kids born these days have these traits, but I wonder if our mothers and grandmothers experienced this the same way.

I always have this image of mothers 100 years ago tirelessly popping out kids and keeping house and working. (and dying of old age at 45







)


----------



## flowers

I have been really thinking about this a lot and it makes so much sense. The post about how children use us as their connection to source for the first 2 years makes a lot of sense to me. I almost wish I had known that b/c it might have made the first few months w/ ds a bit easier if I had understood this. I was so drained physically and spiritually and I felt really empty.

Well, I guess I don't wish things different, but I am glad we have been talking about this as I prepare for this new little lovebug. It seems that during this pregnancy the more I accept that I am sharing my source connection the more I have access to it.


----------



## MommyErin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
I have been really thinking about this a lot and it makes so much sense. The post about how children use us as their connection to source for the first 2 years makes a lot of sense to me. I almost wish I had known that b/c it might have made the first few months w/ ds a bit easier if I had understood this. I was so drained physically and spiritually and I felt really empty.

And here I thought it was Post-Partum depression that wouldn't go away. DS really zapped my energy and my will for a very long time -- I only recently feel I'm back to being myself again and he just turned FOUR!

I feel so much better knowing others have experienced this too.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
...I almost wish I had known that b/c it might have made the first few months w/ ds a bit easier if I had understood this...

Good grief!!! I've said that a MILLION times about almost every aspect of being a mother! If only I'd known before...
and the funny thing is, I'm not the first mother in the world. I even have a mother of my own. there are millions of us out there. WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME ALL THIS STUFF!!!??? (could it be that I wasnt listening, thinking that kids are something that happens to other people







)
Why do we all live in little boxes and keep our happy faces on all the time?
why dont we teach each other, share our experiences and our knowledge?

you know, its like in some of those TV shows or movies. Like 'LOST', any of you watch that? if all of the characters would just tell everyone else all the stuff that's going on, they'd all be better off; having all the information.
sigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyErin* 
And here I thought it was Post-Partum depression that wouldn't go away. DS really zapped my energy and my will for a very long time -- I only recently feel I'm back to being myself again and he just turned FOUR!

I feel so much better knowing others have experienced this too.

yeah, me too. and I'm also just starting to be myself again and my DD also just turned 4!


----------



## aweynsayl

i have to sub to this before i foget... i need to read more. after ds was born, my mw told me that he was probably an indigo child. her daughter is one, and she knew he was special while i was pregnant, but after our birthing experience, she thought it likely. i must read more.... i'll be back!


----------



## WuWei

Come share your Wise Ways of Women!! An LoA forum has manifested!! http://www.wisewaysofwomen.com/forums/index.php

Pat


----------



## majikfaerie

Hey, where is everyone?
WuWei mentioned some new LoA forum 2 weeks ago and you all just disappered!
And i thought this was a thread about indigo and crystal kids, not Loa


----------



## paakbaak

i´m here i just forget to come by...i´ve always been forgetful but since my son was born...i´m lucky to have my head on permanently or to wear my son cuz i think i´d probably leave him somewhere! i forget absolutely everything!!!

i´ve beent hinking about this loss of energy and creativity...when does it ocme back? he´s 14mo and i don´t see it coming back to me!! i´d get together with a few girls to sing mantras, don´t hav the energy to go past 3 minutes of chanting. used to meditate, i prefer to sleep. I WANT IT BACK!!!

on top of it all, i start working weekends. we need the money and they´re the only days my dh cans tay with ds. i´m worried i won´t have the energy!


----------



## flowers

I am still here...just a little preoccupied at the other forum....fun stuff!

paak.... I hear you mama! In looking back at my experience w/ it and preparing to start all over again, my only advice is to just go with the flow of what you have now. It WILL change and you feel more energetic and get some of your "old" life back, but for now tap into the sacred energy you have available to you now, because as things return to "normal" that will change also.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
We've got half the LoA thread over here now.























There are no coincidences, right?


----------



## living my destiny

-Sorry its been awhile, Life just got busy there for a bit. Hopefully its settling back down for now!

Anyway I had a question I was hoping you all could help me with...

A lot of you were talking about how if an indigo/crystal child is medicated, that they start losing their gifts. After that happens, they are off meds etc. is there a way for them to reconnect with that part of themselves that has been stifeled? What if that "child" is now an "adult"?

How would you present any of these ideas to one who may not be open to more "out there" concepts?

Can't wait to hear your ideas/input!!!

Love and Laughter
destiny


----------



## flowers

Of course! We always have the option of reconnecting with our Source! We are never fully separated.

I do not believe meds. cause kids to "loose" their powers, rather it numbs them to spiritual energy. And to tell you the truth I have never been medicated for long periods of time so I could not tell you. I wonder if there are any indigo mamas out there who were medicated at some point in their lives and if they felt any difference (or what that difference was) afterwards.


----------



## erthe_mama

LOL... sorry, I've been preoccupied with Facebook. ;-) Did you know even Facebook has a group for Indigo Children? Just found it yesterday...


----------



## majikfaerie

okay erthe mama you have a good excuse. I have a note from the doctor, anyone else?









anyway, I have a question:
DD has lately started to get really sensitive and shy. she cant handle new people, and not children at all. she gets hysterical sensory overload if there;s loud noise as well, so going to a playground where there are other children playing has become a kind of torture for her. she desperately wants to play, but is terrified-shy of the other kids, and the noise overwhelms her.
I think its been about 4 months since she even played with any other kids, except for maybe once or twice on odd moments.

she started needing very specific circumstances for her to be able to connect with other people; like it has to be very quiet, and slow and gentle, the child has to be very reserved, and having a snack to share helps. but creating this kind of situation is really tough, and we've just moved to a new country, and we're about to move to another state...

anyway, does anyone else know more about sensory issues or shyness?


----------



## living my destiny

Hi Majikfaerie,

I actually have read an article online that talks about that kind of sensitivity. I think the article was called The Indigo/Crystal Transition. I thought it was really helpful and explained A Lot! I'll see if I can find it again and post the link to it!

Love and Laughter
destiny


----------



## ilanam

Aloha Mamas...I've out of the loop for quite a while...on top of being a newbie here...but really want to reconnect.

My DD is an Indigo (as am I)...I'm still trying to figure out DS.
I recently came across a pretty interesting book called "Spiritually Healing The Indigo Children (and adult Indigos, too!) by Wayne & Ellen Dosick.
I've read almost all the way through it and I am really impressed. I cried through the first chapters because of how accurately they described my personal experiences growing up and today...as well as what I see my DD going through.

I'm wondering if any of you here have heard of this book and/or utilized the exercises they outline in the book. I'm hoping to begin work with my DD this week and it would be great to hear some other experiences.


----------



## erthe_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
anyway, does anyone else know more about sensory issues or shyness?


Well, my son has some of the same issues, but not with the same intensity. I *really* want to homeschool him... I've been thinking of quitting college to do it, and getting a night job. However, I don't think I'd do very well with that little sleep.... ugh

His teacher says he always "acts up," but when she describes the situation to me, it just sounds like sensory overload. It's usually that he gets "thinking time" for not listening. I'll bet you he likes thinking time because it's quiet.







I just feel so bad for him, but what can I do being a single mom in college?


----------



## aweynsayl

gak. i've made it to page EIGHT.... and I'm so overwhelmed, i just need to post and take a break.









i've been nodding so much! at the same time, i see there have been some not so happy posts, and i'm very sensitive to negative energy, so i'm treading softly, i hope...

pregnancy and birth were very intense for me, and ds's journey has been a powerful one. kate-- you might remember a bit of his story, which, alas, i never finished and sent to you (my bad, but as i got more and more into it, more and more came "out"... and it became very wild!)...

yep on the street lamps, yep on deja vu (my pov on that one is that time isnt linear, so "remembering" things that havent happened, etc... only makes sense), etc etc etc....

but i mainly have to share, for Kate, cause one of your posts made me think of this... i had this theory that ds "chose" his birth (c-s) to protect us.... and one day when he was about 11 mo while he was nursing, i was kind of dozing off and in a daze about it all, and i decided to ask him. he got this serious look in his big, deep brown eyes, and nodded-- slowly, emphatically, lovingly-- a bit like "yes, momma, i told you to trust me, remember?" (which is how i'd felt when i ok'ed the c-s... anyhow)....then i said "i love you, you know that?" and he pulled off and kissed me.









anyhow...... like i said. page 8. i can only imagine the things i have still to read (although, i did read a bit at the end before, and saw things about how you lost your creativity with pg, etc.... and i *VERY* MUCH relate to those posts, which really is why i came back to read more in the first place......

ok. i'll be back.... probably not for a bit, but i will be back.
xoxo


----------



## Yinsum

It's late I didn't realize this tribe was here. I will try to get through more of the thread tomorrow. I have known for years that my two sons are indigo. I even had a stranger who didnt know I had children say that I had two indigo sons. Now dd really seems in line with being a crystal child. I will visit again tomorrow.


----------



## jennoelle

Just wanted to subscribe. I haven't read much about this but my mom mentioned it before. Plan to learn more.......


----------



## majikfaerie

oooh, I totally forgot about this thread... what happened to everyone?


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
oooh, I totally forgot about this thread... what happened to everyone?


I believe you can find many of the mamas here: http://www.wisewaysofwomen.com/forums/index.php

Pat


----------



## TranscendentalMom

I'm just joining this thread. I think my 4.5 year old ds might be a crystal child but I'm not sure. The thing that has got me thinking about it is that he talks about God ALL the time and a few days ago we had this dialogue...

"Mom, did you know that we came from God?"

me- "really?"

"Yup, we grew inside God and then we came out of his mouth."

"Really, L, that is so cool"

"Actually....God was a ship and we were all in the ship and we came to this place....and we said 'this is where we'll live.' But then, God came into us and grew inside us....kind of like a baby...except not really a baby. And
that's what makes us love..."

He has said some clairvoyant things but I can't really say that he's pyschic, he's actually pretty grounded, socially confident and loves sports. He does pretty well in school but he goes to a small Montessori preschool. he is unbelievabely sweet and empathetic. If one of his friends gets hurt he gets upset until he sees that they are ok. He's just very alert, awake and tender. He doesn't have any tolerance for violence or scary things in movies or books. Mainly, the thing that has me interested in indigos/crystals is that he is so spiritual. But then aren't a lot of kids spiritual?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## majikfaerie

Hi trancendentalmom, sounds like you've come to the right place! If you read through the thread, you'll find lots of us have had exceriences like that with out kids.


----------



## MamaWindmill

Hey, I started a thread and found a tribe in the process! My oldest is definitely an Indigo.


----------



## Yinsum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
Hey, I started a thread and found a tribe in the process! My oldest is definitely an Indigo.









Wow I was going to say how happy I was to see new life in this thread and write a bit. Yet I just saw the new your new post in TAO and after some of the somewhat dismissive (probably not the best adjective) comments, I think I better keep my happy thoughts to myself.


----------



## MamaWindmill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yinsum* 
Wow I was going to say how happy I was to see new life in this thread and write a bit. Yet I just saw the new your new post in TAO and after some of the somewhat dismissive (probably not the best adjective) comments, I think I better keep my happy thoughts to myself.









I hope you don't think I made any dismissive comments!







:


----------



## Yinsum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill* 
I hope you don't think I made any dismissive comments!







:

No not at all. I meant that the comments to your thread seemed somewhat mocking of the indigo experience. Not that everyone has to believe, but they could be more respectful. Based on what I saw, I suppose I feel less comfortable posting about the indigo life.


----------



## MamaWindmill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yinsum* 
No not at all. I meant that the comments to your thread seemed somewhat mocking of the indigo experience. Not that everyone has to believe, but they could be more respectful. Based on what I saw, I supposed I feel less comfortable posting aboutthe indigo life.

Phew! I was worried for a minute.







Yeah, I figured there'd be some negative response - but I was also hoping I would find some kindred spirits.







As I said, my oldest is perfectly in line with almost all of the commonly noted Inigo characteristics - and my youngest is definitely displaying Indigo tendencies as well. I asked a friend who is extremely empathic if she thought my oldest could be Indigo, and she said "anyone who has met that kid would say 'UH, YEAH'!"









So anyway, glad to see some other Indigo folx here.


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yinsum* 
No not at all. I meant that the comments to your thread seemed somewhat mocking of the indigo experience. Not that everyone has to believe, but they could be more respectful. Based on what I saw, I suppose I feel less comfortable posting about the indigo life.

I think I saw that and after feeling sad for a minute decided to MOVE ON to happy supportive vibes. I think you will find that here although most of us are playing at www.wisewaysofwomen.com. No one will be mocking this type of talk there.


----------



## Zoo Loo Naturals

I'm here. The journey has been amazing. The kiddo is 13. I'm lucky to be here and I know it.


----------



## kalohabreeze

wow what a wonderful bunch of gals I have bumped into







I used to know ALOT about all this but it's been a few years since I have researched it







I do believe I am in indigo.. definately.. or at least was when I Was fully informed of what that meant.. my son.. however.. is this beaming glowing child full of heart and just absolutely the light of everything ..

My family ( on my mom's side) has a history of being empathic and also psychic.. we kindof have a relationship with the dead.. they like us for whatyever reason









okay.. I have a question..
Does any of you get de ja vu? like you know the place you are in and you have never been there.. or you have been there but in a dream?

Do you ever wonder if its a warning you are on the wrong path or a recognition that you are going the right way..

anywhoodle.. I look forward to talking with you all


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalohabreeze* 
okay.. I have a question..
Does any of you get de ja vu? like you know the place you are in and you have never been there.. or you have been there but in a dream?

Do you ever wonder if its a warning you are on the wrong path or a recognition that you are going the right way..

anywhoodle.. I look forward to talking with you all









yes, totally, and yes i do.







I think I've posted examples on this thread earlier.


----------



## MandyGurl

Wow I am reading all the messages and wondering why I have never heard about Indigo/crystal children until now. I was watching 20/20 on Friday with Jenny McCarthy and her autistic son. I work with autistic children and to hear that autism can be reversed amazed me. So I went on google to search it some more. In the process I stumbled upon an Indigo/Crystal children website. I thought, OMGosh, is my son Indigo or crystal? I stayed up until 2am reading every site I could find and I am still so confused! I am hoping some of you can help me out.

*
I have two sons. Chay is 6 and Kody is 4. Chay is warm, loving, sensitive, kind, sincere, emotional, shy, and an all around good kid aiming to please. Kody, on the other hand, is the complete opposite! He was a hard birth. He almost died, he wasn't breathing for the first 2 minutes after he was born. I have many times wondered if that has attributed to some of his behavior issues. At the age of 2.5 he wasn't saying many words so we took him to a speech pathologist. I just assumed his pacifier was the cause of the speech delay. He did have his tonsils and adenoids out and tubes put in his ears and that has helped his speech. He makes me SO mad though sometimes. Actually, a LOT of the time! I have wondered if he has ADD or ADHD. He has just started school and my main concern is that if there IS something "wrong" with him, that his teacher isn't sensitive to his needs. Every day he comes home and tells me, "The teacher was mad at me today." No punishment that I have ever tried has worked. He just doesn't care. He doesn't care if he destroys things. Brand new things that I buy him, he destroys them and I know he'd do it again if he had the chance! I have been looking for an answer from someone as to why he acts this way and so far have come up with nothing. I have been questioning my parenting skills but my first son is nothing like this. He hasn't shown any signs of reading minds. He has a very high pain tolerance. I haven't seen anyone post about that but it has me wondering. Last week a small speaker fell on his head and busted his head open. He didn't even cry! When we went to the hospital they put staples in. He whined but it was more like he was annoyed than hurt. Last night he got out of the tub, slipped and fell hard on his butt. His first reaction was, "Don't worry mom, I'm ok!" He also is very interested in God, Jesus, and Heaven. He is always telling me, "Jesus died mom. He's up in Heaven. When can I go to heaven?" So when he does something stupid that could get himself killed (which is often) I tell him, "you're going to kill yourself!" and he says, "So I can go to heaven?" It's almost like wants to die to go to heaven! So I have to tell him, "yes but you won't be with me anymore." Then he says ok and stops because he doesn't want to leave me. So how do I know if he is an indigo or crystal child and not just having behavior issues?

Also my husband was diagnosed with ADD as a child but the indigo qualities are reminding me of my husband. He is native and has had a spiritual cleansing. He was told that he has healing powers. Maybe even my older son as well. He is a very loving child and the complete opposite of my younger son. All this is a lot to take in, it is all new to me. Is it possible for my whole family to be indigo or crystal and I'm not? I can't even connect myself with any of this. My husband is a skeptic with it all. He thinks that anyone can be put under the label of Indigo or Crystal but I told him I don't think I am. He (my husband) would do anything for anyone. He would help someone he doesn't know. He said, "well yea, if you asked me to." I told him, "I'm not proud of it but my first reaction to help some people would be no way."
*

Sorry this has gotten so long. I am just seeking some answers that I hope I can find. Thanks!


----------



## flowers

Hi Mandy!

Looks like you stumbled across some well needed info!

One of the things I have read and experienced with the "new kids" is that they do not respond to traditional discipline tactics and if they are not being nurtured in the way that they need they tend to act out.

A book that really helped me with some good ideas was The Indigo Children by Lee Carroll. It really helped me get started with some great ideas on how to approach the child and make peace with them. Things go a lot smoother after that!

Stick around and I am sure you are going to find a lot of support.


----------



## Peony

Anyone still around? I first read about Indigos when my DD1 was a baby, I was in a very different place in my life but I did recognize my DH and my DD1. Fast forward several years to today and my little DD2 is very much a crystal child.







:

I didn't know what she was, I knew she was very special, I knew it from the second she was born, she was different. She had a very rough start, was ill for many months, I have a very close bond to her, much more, and very different then my first child, but chalked it up to what her and I went through. I happen to have made a new friend recently who is much more in tune with things then I am, and she told me DD2 was a crystal child, and then everything made sense. People will literally come across a store to my DD2, she attracts everything. Happiness just pours from Gabrielle.

An odd thing, Gabrielle was not supposed to be her name, she was born and I swear that she named herself. It wasn't until recently that I learned what her name meant, not quite sure how I feel about it... I'm a life long atheist, I was practically born spewing off info about scientific facts, etc...







I do know that my beliefs have changed since Gabrielle was born, and that she is the one that is guiding me on my new path, I have yet to figure out what it is... All I know is that this time last year if someone mentioned other realms, life purposes, souls, etc.. to me, I would of looked at you like you had two heads, and written you off as a crazy,







now I'm not so sure.

Gabrielle is a light soul, so much in fact that my DH who is about non-believing in anything he can't see as you can get, has commented that he can't get attached to her because he doesn't feel like she is meant to be here for long.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

i'm here with my new 2mo Rainbow baby and 3yo Crystal child. would type more but NAKing


----------



## majikfaerie

Some bug, but I dont manage to read the last page...
I'm also glad to see some new life in the thread


----------



## Animal_Lady

Wow. I just found this tribe, and I am so happy. I believe that I am an Indigo child, and my daughter is most definitely a crystal. I am a very intuitive person. I often pick up the phone to call someone when they are thinking about me, or pick it up to call someone and they are one the other end of the line, before it ever rang. I experience deja vu a couple of time a month. I never really felt like I fit in anywhere, and have been diagnosed as ADD and Bi-polar. I took some medication, but quickly discontinued it but it didn't feel right.

Anyhow, fast forward to my sweet five year old DD. She is so a crystal child, I can't believe I am just finding out now. She has the sweetest face, with the largest, bluest eyes you have ever seen. I knew she was a she before anyone else did. And many times I tried to explain to people that she could read my mind, but they just don't get it. I know for a fact that she could hear my thoughts when I was preg with her, my ex just laughed at me when I told him that. Every parent knows that their child is special, but she is different. She is so sweet, she will just walk up and hug people for know reason. And she was always "self-entertaining" as a baby and toddler. She has always loved animals, she says that she wants to be a zookeeper when she grows up. The funny thing is, when I was her age, I too was gaga over horses, but I wanted to be a vet.

This feels right. I clicked on this link because I saw the title and it made me curious, and I found a community.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Animal_Lady

I forgot to mention that when I was growing up, I would start crying for no reason. At least once a week. This overwhelming feeling of sadness would just wash over me, and I would burst into tears. My mom would get so angry with me, because she didn't know how to help me.

And lastly, I CAN read people like a book. Even though I am *very* introverted, I am always aware of when someone is lying to me. The problem is that I am also very trusting, and second guess my first instinct that they are lying.







So I let them lie.


----------



## ananas

Bumping. There seems to be a bug on this thread- I can't access the last page?


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Bumping. There seems to be a bug on this thread- I can't access the last page?

well... it seems to be an MDC-wide bug - happens when you have the last post on a page; it shows that there is another page, but there isn't. if you post one more time, then you will get to the next page.

If you cant get there, its coz there is no other page anyhow. the bug is just that it shows that there is. does that make sense??


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
well... it seems to be an MDC-wide bug - happens when you have the last post on a page; it shows that there is another page, but there isn't. if you post one more time, then you will get to the next page.

If you cant get there, its coz there is no other page anyhow. the bug is just that it shows that there is. does that make sense??

I think it was happening before I posted. But you fixed it


----------



## kblackstone444

Can I sub? I don't know very much about Indigo or Chrystal children, but I'd like to learn more. How can you tell for sure if you have an Indigo child or a Chrystal child? I'm pretty sure my son is an Indigo and I know I have Indigo predominance, though I'm not sure exactly how. I only heard about Chrystal this morning, but the description sounds so much like my little girl that I suspect she may be a Chrystal.


----------



## majikfaerie

hi harleyhalfmoon








if you suspect your dd is a crystal, then most likely she is.
most kids born these days fit into the indigo/ crystal spectrum. some more than others.


----------



## richella

Hi, thought I'd join. Been lurking for a bit. I'm not entirely comfortable with the label thing, it seems like a club so I automatically assume I don't fit in.







So I don't necessarily want to call my girls indigo or crystal, but dd1 (just turned 3) is definitely clairvoyant or something, she sees "lights" and auras. For a long time she wouldn't talk about them, but lately I've been asking her and she is finally opening up. She said that she doesn't want to see the darkness so she stops looking at the light. Another time she said sometimes she doesn't want to hear the music so she closes the door. I told her that seeing the darkness can be a way to help people to heal themselves. I asked her if she saw darkness in me and she pointed to my head, a spot where lss I have a history of headaches and visual disturbances. But she didn't know that.

So I guess what I'm looking for is support in helping her to grow into her abilities in a positive and joyful way.

I have a friend who is an empath who has advised me that the best thing I can do for dd is to study shamanism myself. I have a lot of resistance to that. I guess I am mostly unwilling to make time commitments. I suppose I need to work through that.


----------



## franjapany

hey, everybody...

I've just spent two days reading through this thread (mostly during my working time, oops) and feel it is time to change from silent reader to active participant (or I'll NEVER get enough posts to do the fun stuff







.

Okay, so I found this whole community because I am pregnant with my first baby and I live in Thailand and feel pretty isolated here at times, so MDC has been great! I'm honestly so greatful for this cool thing called internet that gives me the opportunity to 'meet' all these people and learn from them. and feel supported by just the fact that this exists.

Let me explain how I ended up here in this thread. Seven months ago I went to see this healer/psychic british guy. Some of the women I know on the island had been to see him and ever since they couldn't stop talking about it. I was VERY sceptic, to say the least. Anyhow, I told my partner about it and he was completely enthusiastic and suggested we go there too, cause this could be a really cool chance. So I decided to give it a shot.
I had the first session and my bf went after. I expected the guy to tell me about how my chakras are blocked or what I shouldn't eat or something... no way. I have to say, I met this person and immediately all my doubts were pretty much blown away. He has these really clear and open eyes... hard to explain. anyhow, he makes these pictures. He just takes a piece of paper and a pen and starts to draw stuff. It's like his hand is moving by itself and he observes it and then knows what it means. So after a short while (his first question was: what are you doing here? and it wasn't like, tell me about your life, but more like: what the hell are you doing on this godforsaken island?! and I couldn't really tell him...) he asked me if I had any children, and I said no. Do you want any? I said yes.
Then he kept drawing and nodding and smiling to himself and then he told me there was a child that very strongly wanted to come to the world and it chose me and my bf to be his parents and I was gonna get pregnant the start of october. He also asked me how I felt about the medical support and if I felt safe here... he said he asked, because this child was going to be very sensitive and everything bad will make it sick very easily (I didn't exactly like that part too much







. And he asked me if I had heard about indigo and crystal children. I had, but couldn't quite remember what it was all about. He said, my child was going to be one of the next generation, neither indigo nor crystal. he calls them diamond. and he said he was going to be a very powerful healer (I really wanted to share this, because earlier in this thread -a year ago?- somebody asked about the new energy).

Needless to say I started crying when he told me all this, because it came as such a surprise and I was so awed...
But he said, hey it's up to you! I mean isn't that cool? you can accept or decline. But it never really was a question for me anyhow, nor for my bf.

He told me alot more in this session, but that was kind of the life-changing part. In my bf's session the predominant topic was the child too and we have a really lovely picture of him (at least he says it's gonna be a boy), this peaceful face smiling in his sleep like a sun at the top half of the page and my bf and me underneath with our hands folded in prayer. full on.

well, exactly five months later I got pregnant! The odds were not exactly good, as we hardly had sex during that time (to be precise: ONCE!! so busy with new jobs etc.) and we certainly weren't trying! Also, my cycle would have made it impossible to get pregnant during that time, but miraculously it shifted two weeks up, so here we go.

So now I'm pregnant, and of course I have done loads of research these past months. It's like most of the stuff that makes sense to me and that I believe in has come to me in the past six months (LoA, the Secret, angels, some higher good) and what is also funny is that before I got pregnant I never once gave birth a lot of thought. But once I knew I was pg I suddenly totally rejected the idea of giving birth in a hospital and now I'm going for homebirth. And I really really hope majikfaerie is gonna be there...







with her amazing child/family.

So now I've already written heaps and I'm sorry, if it's too much, because at the same time I have so much more to say and to share.

I love that this tribe exists and that everything in here is so friendly and peaceful and non-judgemental.

enough for now. thanks for listening








f

ps: can somebody fill me in on the abbreviations? or at least post a link where I can read up on it. DD, DS, DH... I mean I figured out what most of them mean, but what on earth does the 'd' stand for?!


----------



## Rubyandwillsmom

I feel it has changed over the past few years too! I wonder if this is common. I feel ligh the light has fizzled out. Do you know what I mean?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurable* 
I saw the A+E show, it was very interesting. I definitely feel as if I am an indigo adult although over the past few years it has changed. I feel so lost as I now live in the city, away from where I grew up in the country. I identify a lot with the little girl who talked to trees--I felt the same things as a child!
OT, but Does anyone have a DH or DP who doesn't really "get it?" My DH know's that there is "something" but won't really talk about it. He is skeptical by nature and I have never pressed him on it as I am used to the "way I am". He tells me I have a gift, but I don't think he really wants to talk about it. This doesn't bother me, but I'm curious as to what other's DH"S have said.


----------



## Rubyandwillsmom

What is going on with this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker* 
Although I'm old for it, I'm very Indigoish, but I'm also changing, I'm becoming more introverted and don't want to have a debate with people.


----------



## Rubyandwillsmom

Hi, I've noticed a trend with Indigos lately. It seems we are changing, getting lost, or introverting. How many older indigos here feel the same?


----------



## majazama

i'm an indigo (1981) and I am getting more extroverted... going to school, and looking forward to getting out in the world a lot more. I've been way too introverted hermit for way too long!!


----------



## majikfaerie

Hi to everyone who joined the group.
It's been dormant for a long time.

franjapany, at this point, I'm definately planning on attending your home birth.









I think a lot of healers are being born now because the world needs a lot more healing. I think there are some big changes coming and this new generation is part of the preparation for that.

I'm not really into any of the labels. I dont think of my daughter as "an indigo" or "a crystal". She's just DD. I mostly hang out in this thread because its a place where mamas with children who have similar characteristics discuss their kids from that particular aspect


----------



## mk12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateSt.* 
Debra-- I was born in 1971. Some sources say indigos weren't born before 1975 or 1978, but I don't think that's true. Even so, everyone seems to agree that there were earlier Indigo "scouts" who sort of tested the territory for the incoming ones. Same with Crystal scouts.

Definitely. I was born in '65 - a Crystal forerunner.







I just started reading this thread... so nice to see the increasing awareness.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## majikfaerie

We were in the park today, and DD suddenly stumbled and cried out in pain. I thought she must have stepped on something sharp, or stubbed her toe, but when I got there she was cradling a stick that someone had whittled a bit. She said that the stick was feeling pain and she was really upset about it. She sat for a few minutes stroking the stick, "giving it healing energy".


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie

Majikfaerie: That is just so precious! Your DD is truly amazing!


----------



## Zvezdochka

I just wanted to say hello. I too saw the A&E program and found it interesting...my mother was sort of psychic since childhood and I had my first experience, since I can remember, at age four or five...it stayed with me.
It's pretty evolved now...I'm learning to deal with it, but I sleep VERY little,
I would say 3hrs a day and that makes for a hard life, b/c I'm active...
I try to stay positive about this and I'm looking more into it, learning...when it comes to the other realm, I would say I am half way there -not being scared- and I'm an adult...I feel awfull about little kids having to grow trough the bad parts of it and I am sad about people who want it so badly they would lie about having gifts or their child having gifts just because they are missing a little drama in their life...it's sad but true, folks like that exist... they experience a coincidence and right away, they're psychic...give me a break...some parent's can put things into their children's heads, and kids love using their imagination...on the other side, if your child comes to you with a 'story' about the other realm...remember kids don't lie...not about things that scare them, not about sexual abuse that embarasses them...these two things I would always believe my child...I'm not a mother, but trying to be...wish me luck








I enjoy reading this forum
-K
to parent's


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zvezdochka* 
. . . little kids having to grow trough the bad parts of it ...some parent's can put things into their children's heads, and kids love using their imagination...

Because intuition uses the same mode of thinking/perceiving that imagination does, I expect that most or all highly intuitive children are also highly imaginative. I'm always trying to listen for underlying references to intuition in dd's speech, and to support it, without pushing her to be anything she's not. Today:
I was working in the kitchen w/dd2 (6 mos) in the swing. dd1 (3 yrs) comes in and gives baby a toy. Baby is happy.
dd2: K told me she wanted a new toy.
Me: Did she? She talks to you?
dd1: Yes.
Me: Does she talk to you in words?
dd: Yes.
Me: (skeptical, because I don't think she knows words that much yet) Or does she talk to you in pictures?
dd: Yes, she talks to me in pictures.
Me: Are you saying this to please me?
dd: Yes.

Sometimes I just have to laugh at myself. But she really does have an uncanny way of knowing what her sister wants. But then again she is starting to notice that I often ask her what the baby wants and then I give it to her, and I think she might sometimes give me an answer that suits her and not the baby. Eg she knows that if she and baby want to nurse at the same time, baby goes first. The other day she kept telling me "K wants carrot. . . . she wants some pear. . . she wants some water . . . " when really she wanted to nurse.

Not that she's devious or mean or anything, she's just 3.


----------



## Avena

Greetings mamas!

off to sub!
glad to of found this thread!


----------



## Avena

heres a read~

by Doreen Virtue, Ph.D.

The first thing most people notice about Crystal Children is their eyes large, penetrating, and wise beyond their years. Their eyes lock on and hypnotize you, while you realize your soul is being laid bare for the child to see. 
Perhaps you've noticed this special new "breed" of children rapidly populating our planet. They are happy, delightful, and forgiving. This generation of new lightworkers, roughly ages 0 through 7, are like no previous generation. Ideal in many ways, they are the pointers for where humanity is headed . . . and it's a good direction!
The older children (approximately age 7 through 25), called "Indigo Children," share some characteristics with The Crystal Children. Both generations are highly sensitive and psychic, and have important life purposes. The main difference is their temperament. Indigos have a warrior spirit, because their collective purpose is to mash down old systems that no
longer serve us. They are here to quash government, educational, and legal systems that lack
integrity. To accomplish this end, they need tempers and firey determination. 
Those adults who resist change and who value conformity may misunderstand the Indigos. They are often mislabeled with the psychiatric diagnoses of Attention Deficit with Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) or Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD). Sadly, when they are medicated, The Indigos often lose their beautiful sensitivity, spiritual gifts, and warrior energy. I wrote about the Indigos at length in my book, The Care and Feeding of Indigo Children and in The Indigo Children, written by Lee Carroll and Jan Tober (both published by Hay House).
In contrast, The Crystal Children are blissful and even-tempered. Sure, they may have tantrums occasionally, but these children are largely forgiving and easy-going. The Crystals are the generation who benefit from the Indigos' trailblazing. First, The Indigo Children lead with a machete, cutting down anything that lacks integrity. Then The Crystal Children follow the cleared path, into a safer and more secure world.
The terms, "Indigo" and "Crystal" were given to these two generations, because they most accurately describe their aura colors and energy patterns. Indigo Children have a lot of indigo blue in their auras. This is the color of the "third eye chakra," which is an energy center inside the head located between the two eyebrows. This chakra regulates clairvoyance, or the ability to see energy, visions, and spirits. 
Many of the Indigo Children are clairvoyant The Crystal Children have opalescent auras, with beautiful multi-colors in pastel hues. This generation also shows a fascination for crystals and rocks, as you'll read in this book.
Indigo Children can sense dishonesty, like a dog can sense fear. Indigos know when they're being lied to, patronized, or manipulated. And since their collective purpose is to usher us into a new world of integrity, the Indigos' inner lie-detectors are integral. As mentioned before, this warrior spirit is threatening to some adults. And the Indigos are unable to conform to dysfunctional situations at home, work, or school. They don't have the ability to dissociate from their feelings and pretend like everything's okay . . . unless they are medicated or sedated. 
Crystal Children's innate spiritual gifts are also misunderstood. 
Specifically, their telepathic abilities which lead them to talk later in life. 
In the new world which the Indigos are ushering in, we will all be much more aware of our intuitive thoughts and feelings. We won't rely so much upon the spoken or written word. Communication will be faster, more direct, and more honest, because it will be mind-to-mind. Already, increasing numbers of us are getting in touch with our psychic abilities. Our interest in
the paranormal is at an all-time high, accompanied by books, television shows, and movies on the topic. 
So, it's not surprising that the generation following the Indigos are incredibly telepathic. Many of the Crystal Children have delayed speech patterns, and it's not uncommon for them to wait until they're 3 or 4 years old to begin speaking. But parents tell me they have no trouble communicating with their silent children. Far from it! The parents engage in mind-to-mind communication with their Crystal Children. And the Crystals use a combination of telepathy, self-fashioned sign language, and sounds (including song) to get their point across.
The trouble comes about when the Crystals are judged by medical and educational personnel as having "abnormal" speaking patterns. It's no coincidence that as the number of Crystals are born, that the number of diagnoses for autism is at a record high.
It's true that the Crystal Children are different from other generations. But why do we need to pathologize these differences? If the children are successfully
communicating at home, and the parents aren't reporting any problems . . . then why try to make a problem?
The diagnostic criteria for autism is quite clear. It states that the autistic person lives in his or her own world, and is disconnected from other people. The autistic person doesn't talk
because of an indifference to communicating with others.
Crystal Children are quite the opposite. They are among the most connected, communicative, caring, and cuddly of any generation. They are also quite philosophical and spiritually gifted. And they display an unprecedented level of kindness and sensitivity to this world. Crystal Children spontaneously hug and care for people in need. An autistic person wouldn't do that! 
In my book, The Care and Feeding of Indigo Children, I wrote that ADHD should stand for Attention Dialed into a Higher Dimension. This would more accurately describe that generation. In the same vein, Crystal Children don't warrant a label of autism! They aren't autistic they're AWE-tistic!
These children are worthy of awe, not labels of dysfunction. If anyone is dysfunctional, it's the systems that aren't accommodating the continuing evolution of the human species. If we shame the children with labels, or medicate them into submission, we will have undermined a heaven-sent gift. We will crush a civilization before it has time to take roots. Fortunately, there are many positive solutions and alternatives. And the same heaven that sent us the Crystal Children can assist those of us who are advocates for the children. 
I first began noticing the Crystal Children during my travels around the world, giving workshops about the angels. I noticed their eyes and magnetic personalities. I held mental conversations with the children, and could clearly hear them answer my questions in mind. I would watch them smile in response to my mentally sent compliments. These kids hear my thoughts! I realized. 
Over the next few years, I interviewed children and parents for my book, The Care and Feeding of Indigo Children. I've always been fascinated with finding patterns among human behavior. Although we're all as unique as snowflakes, the snowflakes share commonalities. With the Indigo Children, I
found the traits described earlier. With the Crystal Children, my research took even more interesting twists and turns.
I found myself falling in love with each young Crystal Child that I met. Their hearts were as open and loving as any angel with whom I'd interacted. I found them unguarded and unpretentious. I'd go to sleep thinking about the
children, and wake up with volumes of information given to me by the spirit world perhaps by the Crystal Children themselves? while I slept.
Each morning, I'd wake up knowing more about the Crystal Children than I'd
previously known the evening before! I began lecturing about the Crystal Children and found my audiences very receptive. Many of them were parents, grandparents, or teachers of these special youngsters. They instantly recognized their child's characteristics as I described them. 
I asked audience members and subscribers of my newsletter to complete a questionnaire about their Crystal Children. Within one day of my putting out that request, I received hundreds of replies. For this book, I reviewed hundreds of pages of stories submitted to me by people who are raising and teaching these remarkable children.
As I reviewed the survey results, two things happened. First, I felt my heart swell with love and gratitude. Just reading the stories felt like being in the presence of mighty angels! I felt ecstatically high, and reassured by these amazing youngsters' presence on our planet. I also felt reassured about our
collective future. God wouldn't have sent this special breed of humans to earth, were we on our last leg as a civilization or planet. Just like humans have evolved from ape-like postures, the Crystal Children are concrete evidence that
we're progressing in evolution.
Secondly, I found clear might I say crystal clear? patterns among each survey respondent. I read dozens of similar stories about the Crystals and their relationships to animals, plants, rocks, and the elderly, for instance. I poured over many stories with eerily similar accounts about children
telepathically communicating with their parents . . . while eschewing verbal communication. 
Many parents told me, "I never could relate to the descriptions of Indigo Children. My youngster seemed different. But the Crystal Child description that was one that perfectly described my child!"
Most parents reported a happy relationship with their Crystal Child, marked with very few problems. I heard from parents and grandparents around the globe, as they described their Crystal as "an angel," "the love of my life," "a true joy," and so on.
I noticed that not only were the Crystal Children highly spiritually sensitive, but so were their parents. The souls of Crystal Children were obviously selecting parents who could raise them in a spiritually nurturing environment. Occasionally, I met children who came through parents who were spiritually unaware. In these cases, their grandparents were highly evolved lightworkers who helped to protect and hone the child's spiritual knowledge and gifts. Most people told me that their Crystal Child was a profound spiritual teacher, who taught parents a great deal about being an exceptionally loving and kind person.


----------



## Avena

"Most people told me that their Crystal Child was a profound spiritual teacher, who taught parents a great deal about being an exceptionally loving and kind person."

THIS IS SOOO TRUE FOR ME!


----------



## Kittymom

test post to see if posting lets me see the last page of the thread...


----------



## franjapany

where is page 29??? test...


----------



## richella

My 3 yo has been very sensitive all day. Didn't want to eat, cranky, acting tired (but not sleeping of course). Anybody know of anything astrological or otherwise going on that would throw an indigo or crystal off?


----------



## kblackstone444

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
My 3 yo has been very sensitive all day. Didn't want to eat, cranky, acting tired (but not sleeping of course). Anybody know of anything astrological or otherwise going on that would throw an indigo or crystal off?

Good question. My son has been literally mere inches from me all day yesterday and today so far and seems to need my one-on-one attention constantly. He's been very restless and cranky.


----------



## richella

She was a lot more normal today.


----------



## richella

Yesterday dd got up from her nap and said she didn't want to be in the bedroom anymore because dh was smoking in there, and she didn't want to be in the smoke. (It wasn't true.) I suppose it was a dream? She has such intense dreams, and is positive they are true. Today she kept asking about her plastic food. What plastic food? Beets. She can't find her plastic beets (which she has never had) and she cried and cried, "I'm sad because I don't think I'll see them again." Am I supposed to intrepret this? Or just write it down to potent imagination? How do I explain the difference between dreams and awake? I'm not sure I know what it is!

If I get time I'll sew up some stuffed beets, who knows if she'll get the connection, but it would be a fun little project.


----------



## majikfaerie

hi mamas!
I've been in new zealand the past 10 days with DD, at a rainbow gathering.

there is a bug in MDC; some threads, especially large ones, show that there is a "next" page when there isn't one. if you try to click on the last page and it doesnt show, then you're already on the last page, and just ignore the little page counter saying there's one more


----------



## jackandchloe

Wow... the posts in here are incredible! My DH and I have some pretty intense indigo characteristics, but DS1 is an Indigo through and through, with a bit of Crystal. He's a system buster, a questioner, and the toughest cookie I've ever met, even though we're raising our boys as gently as we possibly can. I think DS2 is mostly a Crystal, with some Rainbow-ness. Both have a quiet, intense gaze that makes people who aren't ready for it uncomfortable.

Indigo story of the day: When DS1 was 3, I worked at a counselling agency for Indigenous women. One of our clients was in a full-blown psychotic break, and I'd been called in to help with her son, who was at the time a client of mine. I didn't have a choice but to bring DS1 with me. The mama was sitting quietly (but twitching...) in a chair, while other folks were on the phone making arrangements for her hospitalization and so on, when we came in. DS1 made a beeline for her, crawled into her lap, looked at her with his hands on her face and said "you're going to be ok. I promise!" Then he turned around, sat in her lap, picked up her arms and wrapped them around her. She sighed a bit, relaxed, and they sat together till the ambulance arrived. I hadn't wanted to upset her, so I stayed nearby watching, and I was just amazed. I hadn't heard about Indigo children till then, but an Elder who had also seen my son's actions then told me about it. To this day, he's still like that.. he attracts the hurtingest, saddest people, and just has a way about them that lightens their spirit. Yay for Indigos!


----------



## geek_the_girl

Bumping.
We definitely have an Indigo. Her name is Violet Rei.







We named her way before we met her.


----------



## geek_the_girl

Subbing too.


----------



## FreeLove

I'm a Indigo mama with a crystalline DD. Wow I didn't believe it when I saw tribe on this subject. How Awesome!!!







I know just smudge of this stuff but would love to know more about DD and I. This is Great


----------



## majikfaerie

so great to see some new life on the thread















to everyone


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore

I am going back through this thread, reading as much as I can before naptime is over, but I wanted to sub so I can find it again. I am just beginning to learn, but I think I might be an Indigo mama (1978) with a late Indigo DD1 and Crystal b/g twins (DD2 and DS1). I have been feeling lost as a parent the last few weeks, but as I read and learn more about myself and them, I feel like I am beginning to find my way again. I will be back to add more later about my beautiful kids and myself!


----------



## HnKsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Is there anyone who believes in this phenomenon who does NOT believe *their* child is one of the special ones?

I believe in it but Im not really sure that I completely understand it all.

I have always known there was something different about me but everyone always just told me it was coincidence.

From the time I was little, 3 is the earliest I can remember, I have had dreams or "gut" feelings about things that are going to happen. When I was 3 I remember waking up in the middle of the night screaming Jody Baby Jody Baby. A friemd on my moms was pregnant and was due any day. About 20 mins after I woke up my mom got a call that her friend Jody had a baby boy
My parents have always been "weirded" out as they say, about the situation and would hardely ever talk about it until I got older.

Since then and now I frequently have dreams about things that are going t happen. Like say... I will see myself standing in a certain place that I have never been in before, I cn see every detail see ppl around me. When I wake up I just chalk it up to another odd dream. Then all of a sudden I am there IRL just like i was in my dream.. The same place, the details are the same the ppl are the same and I get that weird Deja Vu feeling in my stomch.

I have talked to my parents about it and they just pushed it to the side and said it was jsut a dream r just coinciddence or that I had been tehre and jsut not remembered/
DH thinks that there is something more to it, but I dont know.

I have never really noticed anything special about DS, he is a very bright child, you cant fool him, reverse psycology is useless on him, he knows when you are lying, LOVES animals. He HATES seeing animals in cages, he doesnt like the zoo very much because of that.
But other than that... I havent noticed anything "special".

DD is very dramatic about things, but she is only 11 months.


----------



## KariM

I'm very late to the thread and have only read about 1/2 through it, but needed to post to sub.









I'm an Indigo and my DD shows a combination of Crystal/Rainbow traits. She has riveting blue eyes and can stare through a person with knowledge. She is incredibly in tune with other people's emotions, but doesn't show empathy as much as aversion to negative energies. She loves music and color - pink is her obsession. She will spend her days in imaginative play and music if given the opportunity. She communicated telepathically with me when she was an infant and now still knows my thoughts, but uses words more to express her thoughts. She is very touch sensitive - has aversions to many textures, but will spend hours stroking my arm and has a constant need for human touch. She has night terrors and does not sleep well without me - even with me she'll often not sleep well. She was a bit late to speak, but not very and is incredibly verbal now with a vocabulary well beyond her chronological age. She's very bright and interested in learning everything she can.

I'm a bit uncomfortable with labeling, but embrace the idea that our children are coming to us with unique qualities and abilities.

My challenge is parenting this intense sensitive being! Sometimes I feel so overwhelmed and unworthy, but then I remember that for whatever reason she chose us and this time.


----------



## mad4mady

Hello







I am pretty convinced DD (5yrs) is an Indigo. She meets almost all the characteristics and many people have told me that she is one. Its great to see a tribe here. Reading books and info helps but, there is nothing like learning from other moms!








Megan


----------



## mad4mady

Opps forgot to sub


----------



## Valerie.Qc

subbing


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Kari, my crystal dd is super sensory sensitive too (hows that for alliteration!)
and she has night terrors. pretty bad sometimes.








other than the language differences our dds are very similar.

dd2 on the other hand is a rainbow through and through.

guess they get it from their indigo mama


----------



## jazzybaby9

When I was younger I had a few different people tell me I'm an indigo. Then, I met my DP and he told me he's been told he's an indigo, too! I'm almost positive my 4mo daughter is a Crystal... we, too, communicated before she was born, through dreams, etc. I'm so happy I found this thread!









you can see it in her eyes


----------



## majikfaerie

to the new mamas








good to have some life in the thread again.


----------



## Krystal323

i don't think my kids are indigos (well not yet at least, as my youngest is only 7.5m)--but my dh is definitely one!

he is very intuitive--he had a vision that he was going to have a daughter, before he'd even met me in person. he told me much later that when he saw me for the first time, he instantly knew that i was going to be the mother of his child









pretty much the entire indigo description fits for him..glad i found this thread!


----------



## gentleearthmama

Hello fellow mamas! I am new to MDC and thrilled to see this thread. I hoped I could read it all before posting, but its super long! I have read maybe 1/3 of it, and looked at the websites.
My son (born 2003) has been pegged a "crystal child" by other intuitive people long before I understood what that meant. He doesn't have psychic dreams (that he shares anyways), but he is very sensitive, and his mayan astrology sign is the Blue hand- the healer. His eyes are the most expressive big blues I've ever seen (and people always comment on them) His energy is very charismatic, people are attracted to him, and he is very generous with the hugs and cuddles.
We did go through a phase of hitting/biting/aggressive behavior that we found was related to a sensory seeking "disorder". Our health kinisieologist and cranio-sacral therapist have been so helpful, we rarely have a problem with this anymore. Gotta give credit to the hopping ball with the handle, too!
He knows what food is best for him. He is the only kid I know who will take huge handfulls of salad and shove them in his mouth- no dressing! His favorite food is beets and he loves kombucha tea! He also will eat a sheet of nori as a snack (he's having one right now!)
As for me, I think I must fall more into the Indigo category (born 1982), I have a hard time dealing with corruption and feel compelled to expose things and bring about positive change (not such a great trait to have as an employee, I have found!) I am pretty intuitive, I called both of my miscarraiges before I started bleeding, I "know" when something bad is going to happen, and often the phone rings and its the person I was just thinking of calling.
As a child, I was the one sitting in a yard full of dandelions, contemplating the clouds, feeling connected to the livestock, and escaping to the forest. (Good thing we lived in the country!) My parents thought I was strange and one time my step mother got angry with me for bringing rose petals to dry in my room. I was making homemade popurri, I thought, and she accused me of making the house smell like a funeral parlor and bringing in ants! I felt so misunderstood. Fortunately, in high school, I made friends with a girl who had been raised by more in-tune parents and I learned alot from them.
More to come, thanks ladies for this great thread. How did I live so long without MDC? I guess I did live without electricity for a few years!
Peace
GEM







:


----------



## NocturnalMama

wow... this has been an interesting read, I think I've read only 1/10th of this thread - but I've had chills reading all of it.

I was thinking last week that I have this strange "gene" that makes me do EVERYTHING differntly and I am automatically attracted to non mainstream stuff... from music, to politics, to lifestyle - just last week I started a fitness program that flys in the face of conventional fitness, and all I could think was "really??? that too? I cant do anything mainstream can i?". Reading this, clearly those are Indigo traits... my mom often talks about how as a child I was very "in the moment" and extremely sensitive to my environment - she always talks about how my dd1 is exactly the same.

DD1 is DEFINATELY indigo... I was reading earlier about favorite colors, I'm not well versed in this but her faves are "purple, red and pink"... chills when I read that!! She is very high energy, sensitive - she is very giving and generous as well. She also questions EVERY single thing we ask of her... its frustrating but I see it as a good quality. She is also a singer!!

DD2 is crystal... she has the almond shape eyes, she is intuituive, and very sensitive to feelings and emotions and tends to give the hugs right when they are needed. She is sensitive to anger and will often be quite upset if voices are raised or she will tune out to her own world. When my grandmother died this summer, she was an amazing source of spiritual healing for me. On the night of the funeral she was rocking Grandmas rocking chair and would go over to a photo of my grandma, pretend to pick her up and put her in the chair to rock her singing "rock a bye baby".

DD3 is crystal... she is only 3 months old, I've been communicating with her since before she was born. I feel like I've ALWAYS known her. Her eyes are intensely gazing and she will look right into my soul - its unbelievable. I cant wait to watch her grow up with her two sisters. Tonight she wouldnt go to sleep so I was nak and found this thread... read a bit, put her down - she woke up right away so I could read the rest. Now she is fast asleep.

Thanks for this community... I imagine I will look in here often for insight into my amazing children


----------



## mk12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NocturnalMama* 

I was thinking last week that I have this strange "gene" that makes me do EVERYTHING differntly and I am automatically attracted to non mainstream stuff... from music, to politics, to lifestyle - just last week I started a fitness program that flys in the face of conventional fitness, and all I could think was "really??? that too? I cant do anything mainstream can i?".

Hahaha! Story of my life!!

I enjoyed reading about your daughters. Thanks for posting.


----------



## *EarthMama*

Hello Beauty-FULL mamas!







I am an Indigo transitioning into Crystal... I had a little rainbow crystal child three months ago. I can't seem to figure out which one he is because he seems to have both vibrations. Either way he is absolutely amazing. We had a strong connection throughout my pregnancy and he told me (and dh) that he wanted to be named Kayleb Aizen because that's who he was. Tuning in to him and is obvious that he is a very wise, powerful, and old soul. He has already taught me so much and I can't wait to experience the adventures that are to come in this life with him. These children really are such little MASTERS and we have so much to learn from them! Everywhere we go people are just drawn to Kayleb. THey are struck by his beauty and his charismatic personality. We also constantly get comments on how calm and chill he is.

I love you all! Thank you for being here at this time and sharing your amazing energy! I look forward to checking back on this thread and communing with all of you.

Namaste'
Sarah

~Kindred Spirit


----------



## Animal_Lady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NocturnalMama* 
DD1 is DEFINATELY indigo... I was reading earlier about favorite colors, I'm not well versed in this but her faves are "purple, red and pink"... chills when I read that!! She is very high energy, sensitive - she is very giving and generous as well. She also questions EVERY single thing we ask of her... its frustrating but I see it as a good quality. She is also a singer!!


You might as well be describing my daughter! I got to talk to her on Sunday, and she told me the purple was no longer her *most* favorite color anymore, because magenta was. I didn't what color magenta was until I was at least twice her age (she is barely five years old.) Though that was pretty cool, and I wanted to share it.


----------



## brightonwoman

wow, ok, can someone post a link or something about what a rainbow is? I've found ones about crystal and indigo... (is there another I havent heard about yet?)
Based on what I have read thus far, DS1 seems so so so soooooooo indigo. I've always gone with 'spirited' but I think indigo applies too.
I don't feel like I have a good enough sense of what these things are to determine what DS2 is...do all kids fall into one of these groupings? Or only some?
I've heard about this concept periodically for a while, but never really understood what it was. Originally I thought it was a personality thing kinda like color code, but I now see that it goes MUCH deeper than that!







I am very interested in understanding it better.


----------



## brightonwoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superjen* 
my 4 yr old has horrible horrible dreams like many others have mentioned. he will suddenly be screaming beside me and often will get up and try to run out of bed. his eyes will be open, but he is *not* awake. he'll cry and yell at monsters and swing his arms like he's fighting something.

OMG! I just posted sojmething like this here about my 7yo just this morning! Nobody has responded to me. Is this an indigo trait? It has worried me so much tha tI dind't know what was going on with him. I have an infant, so it's hard to comfort 7yo when he gets like this because he wakes the babe and then I've got two bawling kids... usually DH would go comfort one, but this last week DH has been out of town and it has been horrible.
DS2 smiles and laughs in his sleep...but DS1 bawls.


----------



## Valerie.Qc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
wow, ok, can someone post a link or something about what a rainbow is? I've found ones about crystal and indigo... (is there another I havent heard about yet?)

Rainbow children

And I like the description on this site


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

those are night terrors, Addy my Crystal has them too.
she gets them less when we limit or exclude dairy from her diet. such a sensitive sweet thing.
its so rough to experience as a parent, cause it feels like there is nothing you can do to help your child who is screaming and thrashing about like they are in the most excruciating pain of their lives.
but from what i have read about night terrors, most kids dont even remember them, and its not related to dreaming at all.


----------



## Georgetown HB Mom

I have a daughter who just turned 12 years old and all her life I thought there was something different about her. I talked to a psychic last summer at a party and that was the first time I had heard about indigo and crystal children. When my daughter was born I first noticed that she looked different. She has very blonde hair and large blue eyes. My husband and I both have dark brown hair and green eyes. She is extremely intelligient. The school district we are in has a program for children that are highly creative and intelligient. You have to test into the program. She was accepted in the first grade. There were over 150 first graders and only 8 of them met the requirements for this program. She has always been very artistic, creating things, drawing etc. She can look at an animal and draw a perfect picture of it. I can not draw a straight line with a ruler. She is also very gifted in math and science, she has always been in top classes and is a straight A student. She has been writing her own computer programs for two years. But the most interesting thing about her and make me wonder if she is an indigo child is her obsession with animal telepathy and psychics. She talks to animals all the time and says they talk back to her. And the last few months she has reading everything she can about Reiki. She finds out about these things on her own. She is also extremely sensitive and she is a very loving person. If there is a child left out at school she will go out of her way to befriend them. Are these characteristis of the indigo children? And what as a parent can I do to support her and help her along her path especially since I don't understand much of it.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## mad4mady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
but from what i have read about night terrors, most kids dont even remember them, and its not related to dreaming at all.

The more I read here, I am begining to think that my dd is not the only Indigo in our house but, I was born in 1980 so maybe Im too old?? . I had night terror as a child and I can remember the dreams. I had the same dreams, evertime and I would get a strange sensation over my body before I feel asleep the nights I would get them. I was around 5 when they started and they lasted about a year (not every night). Interesting, when we moved I never had them again. My mom said I would scream with my eyes open and point to empty corners of the room. She would try to wake me up but, couldn't.

I also heard that they are not related to dreaming. They are very strange!


----------



## mad4mady

Seeing Auras??

My dd says that she sees colors around people and plants even in the sky. I asked her about it and she said that the colors are different on different things. Do your children see Auras and what do you tell them when they talk about it. I tell dd that she has a gift where she is able to see things about people that others may not be able to see. I try to reassure her that what she is seeing is real but, that some people don't understand, she really understands this for some reason and only talks to me about it. I want to make sure that she knows I believe her, what do you guys do??

I haven't had time to read all the posts yet, so if this was already discussed please refer me back to the page. THanks
















Megan


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mk12* 
Hahaha! Story of my life!!

I enjoyed reading about your daughters. Thanks for posting.









yeah, story of my life too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valérie.Qc* 
Rainbow children

And I like the description on this site

thanks for those links







my DD fits so perfectly with the crystal and rainbow descriptions.
But I wont write out heaps about her now; I already wrote a lot earlier in the thread.


----------



## mommabear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valérie.Qc* 
Rainbow children

And I like the description on this site

Thanks so much for these links. Ds is an Indigo, and I have been wondering about dd . . . she doesn't fit the descriptions for Indigo, Crystal, etc. But I have known there is something 'about' her since before she was born. She came to us after three miscarriages, and was born exactly when she was meant to be. I see her strongwill and determination as such gifts -- they are what helped get her here in the first place!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Megan, my dd doesnt see auras, but sometimes i can see hers, just shimmering and glimmering off of her. she and my highschool science teacher are the only people i have ever seen auras of oddly enough. he was very indigo too







Addys is a light shimmering opalescent halo of inner light that sometimes just shines through her. it covers her whole body when it happens.


----------



## ashesofyou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabear* 
Thanks so much for these links. Ds is an Indigo, and I have been wondering about dd . . . she doesn't fit the descriptions for Indigo, Crystal, etc. But I have known there is something 'about' her since before she was born. She came to us after three miscarriages, and was born exactly when she was meant to be. I see her strongwill and determination as such gifts -- they are what helped get her here in the first place!

I've been lurking for a while, reading off and on... but your post touched me mommabear... My mom and I sat down with my baby book and read a lot of different funny/embarassing/cute things I did when I was little. One thing she wrote when I was about three and a half was:
I woke from a nap crying, crawled into her lap and told her that I had tried really hard to get here three times, but she wouldn't listen to me. Then I said since she wouldn't listen to me when I asked her, I decided I just had to grow in someone else's belly instead, but it was really scary wondering that she might not get to be my mom that way.

My mom lost three pregnancies before my parents adopted me, and though by that time mom says I was familiar with the idea that I didn't grow in her belly like other friends who were getting brothers and sisters by that time, I would have had no idea about her losses.


----------



## Animal_Lady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashesofyou* 
I've been lurking for a while, reading off and on... but your post touched me mommabear... My mom and I sat down with my baby book and read a lot of different funny/embarassing/cute things I did when I was little. One thing she wrote when I was about three and a half was:
I woke from a nap crying, crawled into her lap and told her that I had tried really hard to get here three times, but she wouldn't listen to me. Then I said since she wouldn't listen to me when I asked her, I decided I just had to grow in someone else's belly instead, but it was really scary wondering that she might not get to be my mom that way.

My mom lost three pregnancies before my parents adopted me, and though by that time mom says I was familiar with the idea that I didn't grow in her belly like other friends who were getting brothers and sisters by that time, I would have had no idea about her losses.

Woooh! That just gave me goosebumps.


----------



## ashesofyou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Animal_Lady* 
Woooh! That just gave me goosebumps.

















Gave me goosebumps when we were sitting down and reading it. I asked my mom how come she never told me about this? She said she didn't remember herself until she read it again.

Makes me kinda sad to chalk this up along with many other clues that I had some real "gifts" as a child. I don't know enough about the subject to try to put a label on myself, nor would I want to... but I can't help but wonder how these skills would have developed had I been in an environment that encouraged them.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashesofyou* 
I've been lurking for a while, reading off and on... but your post touched me mommabear... My mom and I sat down with my baby book and read a lot of different funny/embarassing/cute things I did when I was little. One thing she wrote when I was about three and a half was:
I woke from a nap crying, crawled into her lap and told her that I had tried really hard to get here three times, but she wouldn't listen to me. Then I said since she wouldn't listen to me when I asked her, I decided I just had to grow in someone else's belly instead, but it was really scary wondering that she might not get to be my mom that way.

My mom lost three pregnancies before my parents adopted me, and though by that time mom says I was familiar with the idea that I didn't grow in her belly like other friends who were getting brothers and sisters by that time, I would have had no idea about her losses.

wow.
if only your mom had recognised your gifts.


----------



## ashesofyou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
wow.
if only your mom had recognised your gifts.

Well... if you think about it, most mainstream families either don't recognize these things kinds of things as extraordinary, and pass them off as an over active imagination, or they see these differences as something to be afraid of and discourage when at all possible.

I was a very imaginative kiddo, and just in the last few years have accepted that a lot of things were "real" and not just "pretend". Through meditations and deepening self discovery, I have a taste of a few of those gifts back.

I am glad for what I have been shown, discovered on my own, and also the things that I have been reminded that I am capable of. From what I have seen of past lives, I am a very old soul and I am hungry to know more. It seems to be that this lifetime, mostly through technology, this life has been a reconnection time. I don't know the reason for this yet, but in my life I have connected with four people from past lives, and only one was met independent of technology.

I think something big for humanity is on the horizon. I think it's going to be a wild ride. And I think whatever change we are looking at is coming soon... Grab a







: and hold on guys!


----------



## honolula

subbing


----------



## richella

To those who have had night terrors in your houses, we had that problem for a while. Rescue Remedy helped. But what ended it (I think) was when I had a person do some geomantic work (I think-- he was recommended by a friend, I'm not sure what he calls what he does). He did something that changed the energy of the place where we live, and before I even knew he had done it, dd noticed something different, talked about a new door, etc. She still sees "lights" but only friendly ones, and she hasn't had night terrors since. PM me if you want more info on that.


----------



## Dusky Jozephine

_I'm getting hit with it all.

My eldest son has an Indigo aura.
I feel very blessed to have him.
He is such a treasure.

And then my second son has a Rainbow aura.
Wow, what a challenge. But again, a gift.

And I thought ok, that's lovely,
we've been blessed by the gods.
Thanks for this gift, I'll do my best by them.

Well my third child, my daughter,
ANOTHER Rainbow aura.
I'm just so tired at this point!









And we have been told, that our fourth (daughter),
whom we have lost once, and will conceive again soon,
is suspected to be...
a Crystal child!

However if this is true, it should be such a pleasure.
After two Rainbows,
I look forward to the peace of a Crystal aura in the house.









So, hello!
















:







hale:_


----------



## Heirloom

Thank you all for your wonderful stories. I am enjoying reading through them and I am so glad I found this thread... I always suspected that our 1st son was an indigo and I was starting to forget that as he entered school. I am so glad to be back into this stream of conciousness as the teachers in school are so ready to label him...
I look forward to learning from all of you..


----------



## alexisyael

Thanks for the links about Rainbows. I have always known I was an early (ush -- 1974) Indigo (transitioning to crystal, hopefully), but my son seemed to not be quite a crystal when I was reading about those. Oh, yeah! That's because he's CLEARLY a rainbow. Duh.

I don't quite get the "no karma" thing -- I do think he's been here before, and I am not quite certain why Doreen would think rainbows have not...


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore

i've only posted once in this thread and am still working my way through all the pages, but i was wondering if some fellow mommas of crystals could offer some advice to my current predicament.

my crystal DS (who is the boy of a b/g twin pair) has been having these fits- for lack of a better word to use- over the last five days. he is also battling a croup type chest cold at the same time. but he will suddenly freak out at something and he will just scream and scream. he wont let me pick him up and stiffens his body, but when i put him back down he panics and claws at my legs to get back up. i'm checked him head to toe and did take him to the ped to make sure it was just croup and not anything more serious, so there's no physical explanation that i can tell. and it's not the way he cries when he's in pain anyway. i've tried talking to him to soothe him, tried rescue remedy, tried offering to nurse, tried offering him some herbal tea, tried asking him to tell me what he needs, tried taking him in the bath/shower, and it just seems like i can't help him. eventually, he just suddenly stops and relaxes a little and will then let me nurse him or soothe him somehow.

i was wondering if he's sensing something i'm not and if so, how could i help him. i am not as "connected" as i use to be before becoming an overwhelmed mom of twins plus an older singleton, but is there something going on energy wise or star wise this week that would explain this?

thanks for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## alexisyael

I do think there's something going on this week, but I don't know what it is... my mom told me awhile back Mercury was retrograde until the middle of February (???) but I don't know if that is it... but yeah, something's up.


----------



## KateSt.

Alexis! Fancy running into you here!!!





















I don't think I've seen you seen the ttc'ing threads way back when!


----------



## alexisyael

Yeah, I know! (Well, except I think I commented on Finn's birth story







)

How are you? I saw you wrote the OP, but didn't have a chance to read this whole thread (it's L O N G!). I'm around, but I move in strange circles on MDC (mostly the dready mama tribe and occasionally extended nursing and toddlers...) I've cut way back on my internet time, because of the little one.

My toddler is an amazing person. He was worth the wait!


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
i was wondering if he's sensing something i'm not and if so, how could i help him.

This is what drew me to this thread. I don't have much to offer. I treated the episodes as night terrors, but there isn't much the mainstream has to offer. Earlier in the thread I talked about some geomantic work I had done, which seemed to make the most difference.

This week dd was saying, "Mama, what's that black stuff?" It was on the wall of her playroom. I couldn't see it. I asked her to tell me as much about it as she could, but I couldn't get a clue on it. After a while we gave up and I didn't think about it until a few days later when she said, "Remember that black stuff in the playroom? There's some in the bedroom now." Then I finally got smart and remembered some sage she had picked up recently and asked me what it was for. So I got it and smudged the bedroom. It took a bit and some thick smoke before she said, "It's going into the playroom!" So I followed it, dd followed me, and it took even more there before she said, "It's going out the window!" Then we did the whole house. She was telling me, "There's some in the office too. . . . there's a little more in the bedroom." So we smudged it all away, and she hasn't seen it since, but she was in a really good mood the rest of the day.


----------



## majikfaerie

richella, awesome that you thought of smudging








so many mamas would just have scoffed at the child for imagining


----------



## richella

Well, she is very imaginative, but usually when she's imagining she doesn't ask me questions about things, she TELLS me! haahaha


----------



## majikfaerie

that sounds like my DD exactly


----------



## Autumn Moon

Just wanted to say hi... I have a 9 year old Indigo and 7 year old Crystal...


----------



## richella

We smudged again today. This time we paid a lot more attention to detail. Dd led me all around the house, pointing it out to me. Surprise, there's a lot of "black stuff" in the cluttered drawers and closets. She also had me do under the chairs. The kitchen sink is chronically slow, we had 2 different router guys try to do it, plus a real plumber, and they concluded that the pipe is shot from years of hard well water. Plus the garbage disposal doesn't work. So today dd had me opening cabinets and drawers (the junk drawer and the spice drawer had black stuff, but not the drawer of teas and other herbs) and then she goes to the cabinet under the sink. "There's lots of black stuff in the pipes!" She says she can see it in the pipes, but not through the walls. Sure did take a lot of sage smoke to move it. Now if that can fix our plumbing problems (there are plenty more in this house) it will be a huge bonus.

And she says her sis (8 mos) can see it too, she saw her looking at it.

All day I smelled like I'd been camping.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

we have a shadowman here too. only, i HAVE seen him, and Addy says that he is trying to take her brain.
needless to say its not a welcome entity in our home. i need to make a trip to the crystal shop for some more smudge and some crystals. i am getting together a group of friends to help drive it out.


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
we have a shadowman here too. only, i HAVE seen him, and Addy says that he is trying to take her brain.

OMG I read that and thought, I would so be staying in a hotel! Then I thought, I already live in a motel (we own it) hahahah.

Do you want me to ask my empath friend if she has any suggestions? She has been seeing entities since she was very little, and she really made things happen for us when dd was having night terrors, just because she is so sympathetic to children in this kind of position.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

it happened again tonight. i had been feeling the energy coming from the direction of the closet door, ad tonight Addy said she wanted me to put her to bed, that NEVER happens, thats her and daddy time to read, etc, but she said the shadowman was in there and asked for help.
so i asked her where she saw him and she pointed to the closet door and said "next to that door"
we shouted at it to leave, and sent "go away" energy at it.
i really need to cleanse this place!!!!
it would be great if you could talk to your friend for me. i am really just winging it.


----------



## textbookcase

Hi! I don't really know anything about ANY of this, never looked into it at all. I'll be going back to read through this thread. I feel like my oldest daughter is an 'old soul' always have. Hard to explain. She says things like 'remember when I was your mama and I would sing you to sleep?'

Both of my children talk to someone named 'Bucca' all the time. Very strange!


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
it would be great if you could talk to your friend for me. i am really just winging it.

I just emailed her. Will PM you whatever she sends back.

Welcome, Dayna!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

thanks
i got some sage and sweetgrass, a banishment candle, and some black tourmaline as well as sea salt.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I would like to jump in now. I am Jamie, Mom to 2 crystal babes. My oldest is 2 years old exactly and my youngest is 4.5 months. I have a few questions I would like some opinions on. Both my sons have big food sensitivities/allergies. In my studies of these spiritual children we are all blessed with I have read that a lot of them become self vegetarians and thrive on juice. It makes total sense since their bodies need to be clean for all the amazing energy they carry around and channel. But I was wondering how some of you felt about letting your children thrive on juice. I usually keep my kids away from juice for it being such a filler and so much sugar. But I was thinking if I got a juicer and made real fruit/veggie juice that maybe this would be the way to go. I think smoothies are a great idea too. My 2 year old is currently going thru a picky toddler phase anyways. But it is interesting that he is suddenly rejecting all meat. He wants nothing to do with it. Obviously the four month old is BF and I plan to wait to start solids for quite awhile.
Anyways, I was just wondering how y'all feel about this.
I was also wondering what your childrens sleep habits are like. My 2 year old still wakes up often and recently it seems to be in fear. He screams out my name or daddy. Last night it happened probably 10 times. Which was excessive, but normally he wakes up at leat twice a night. I am subscribing to your experiences right now Addysmama. But my son doesn't have the words yet to explain what he is seeing/feeling.
I do smudge. But I think I need to get some crystals for my oldest. He is starting to have angry outburts which is unlike crystals to be angry. But it tells me something is not right with him. Could be the new baby, I'm not entirely sure.
My main thing is that I wish I trusted myself more b/c I am an Indigo thru and thru and I am an intuit myself. But I got off the path a couple of years ago. It sure would make my life easier if I would trust myself like I used to. My youngest already talks to me thru our minds as it is. And I do trust that.
Phew...I'm rambling now and prob. not making any sense. I think I just need some ppl that understand this and needed to ask some questions and get some things off my chest. Thanks. I look forward to talking more with y'all.
Jamie


----------



## alexisyael

I assumed when I was reading about "juice" that they were meaning either smoothies or real juice (from a juicer). Possibly those juices they sell in the refrigerated section of the grocery store (like "Naked Juice" is one brand... but I still consider those more like smoothies than juice, KWIM?)

Remy LOVES that kind of juice. And water. But we don't do sugar water juice (like juice that is only 40% juice.) He occasionally gets apple juice from some other kid's sippy cup, but I think that's fine.

My friend just forwarded me an obscure post about a possible linke between anemia and sleep issues, so I am going to try giving Remy some floradix and see if that helps him.

It seems to me a lot of Indigos/ Crystals/ Rainbows have sleep issues... I know I do, and so does Remy!


----------



## mama_says_riot

Everyone has told me to research crystaline children" because my son must be one!!!! Any good places to find info?


----------



## richella

Cyn, there are a few links early in this thread.

I think home juiced juice is a pretty good food, though generally I don't take more than a few ounces at a time. Sometimes I wonder if it's better than plain whole fruit and/or vegetables, or steamed whole veges? The main difference being the presence of fiber in the whole food, which I don't see why that would be bad.

At one point I was researching the possibility of dd having restless leg syndrome, and some people improve from that with iron supplements. That's as much as I've found on sleep disorders and iron.

addysmama, I'm PMing you what my friend sent me.


----------



## RainbowmomLove

Hello there.







I'm Tammy and I have two children that are Crystal or Indigo.. or Rainbow! I love working with these amazing children! I have a question and hopefully someone can help me.

I'm teaching some children about the chakras. I've had some ask me and their parents are exited and happy for them to learn! I'm looking for some chakra colouring pictures. I have them drawing a picture of what they feel their chakra looks like but I would like to have something for them to take home at the end of the day as well. Does anyone have a souce where I could find some kids chakra printables?

Thanks for your help.
RainbowMom


----------



## majikfaerie

hi tammy!
I dont know of any specific sites, but I'm sure a quick google will turn something up.
I know I've seen print-outs of chakra pictures to colour in.


----------



## RainbowmomLove

Thanks Majik.







You know.. I have searched and searched with very little luck. What I decided to go with for now is to just have them create their own mandelas. I haven't given up tho! lol

Peace,
Tammy


----------



## alexisyael

Found a website that has black and white chakra mandalas for you! Plus some neat info! http://www.gottadoyoga.com/4.htm


----------



## richella

Have you seen Hands of Light? It has lots of pictures of people's auras. It is about healing, so most of the pics are of various dysfunctions, but there might be something useful for you. Maybe you could photocopy and let the kids color. . . .of course there's Alex Gray, and maybe this

http://paintedjourneys.com/index.html

She might have some useful paintings.

I think I would rather than a coloring book look at lots of pictures, maybe exercise visualization of the energy field, and have the kids depict what they experience.


----------



## erthe_mama

*About the Shadows:*

For monsters in nightmares (the Black Shadow kind), one of the best things to do is get a nice big jar and fill it with sand and place it in front of each doorway (including closets). The Shadows have to count each grain of sand before they are allowed to pass through, so needless to say the bigger the jar, the better. It could take them all night to count. Some people put sharp things (such as nails or razorblades) in the jars so the shadows injure themselves as they move up through the jar counting.
*
About cleansing a room:*

In addition to smudging, crystals, etc., you can do a sweep of the home. This is done with a special broom that is dedicated to this purpose. It is best if you bless it first and tell it its purpose.







Sweep starting from the corners of the home out toward the doorway, and sweep all the bad energy out the exit/entrance to the home.

Hth!!


----------



## richella

Draya, I love that stuff. I get some satisfaction from imagining an unwelcome visitor sitting at the door going through all that sand. hahaha, take that!

addysmama, how did it go?


----------



## ecco

Wow, I haven't posted on this thread in a long time! I don't even remember which page it may have been, nor do I want to look back right now to find it









My dd, who is now 4 1/2, is almost certainly a Rainbow Child, except for one thing...
She's definitely been here before. She started talking clearly at a very young age, and was able to tell us about her nightmares starting at about 1 year of age. I don't know if that is when they started, just when she started talking about them. Basically, she was having nightmares about napalm bombings. She would tell us about the fire falling from the sky, dripping from the planes flown by the guys in green suits. She even remembers what "they" used to call her (think derogatory term for "Korean" coined by the US GIs during the Korean War).
Once I got her really talking about her nightmares, and let her know that she is safe now, she stopped having them (I think).
But, after the nightmares came a different sleeping obstacle. Evidently, when she slept, "the guy with the red hat" would come in through her window, sit on her bed and rub her back, and tell her about "Mrs. Moon, the other moon, and the big sky". She said she liked him and that he was funny, but it got to the point where I had to whisper her bedtime story to her so he wouldn't hear that she was going to bed so that he wouldn't come. She said she tried to call for me when he came, but he would make it so me and dh wouldn't wake up. So, I had her try telling him not to come anymore, and that seemed to work. I haven't heard anything about him in at least a year.
Still, to this day, she wakes up at least 4 times a week from having dreams, but they seem to be "normal" dreams, and she generally goes right back to sleep after I lay her back down (occasionally she'll be up or out of bed). The strangest ones are when her eyes are open, and she's speaking, but she's still dreaming. They freak me out the most because she doesn't generally recognize me.
Anywho, as far as sleeping issues go, those are my experiences. I've found the more I get her to talk about what goes on at night, the less problems she has.


----------



## alexisyael

I actually started telling my son about lucid dreaming ("You can control your dreams, remember you are dreaming...") when he was an infant, because that seemed like part of his issues with sleep. It does help. I don't do it so much anymore (now his issues seem to be more with teething pain) but everyonce in awhile I remember to remind him...

Yeah, he's been here before, too. I am not sure why "they" say the rainbow's haven't, that is wrong, imo. He's an "old soul" all my friends who are experienced in such things agree.


----------



## richella

I've talked with Rowan about lucid dreaming, don't know if she's tried it. Myself, it took quite a while before I learned how to do it. But she's way ahead of me with that stuff . . .

Anybody have ideas about vision? She just had her first eye exam, turns out she's VERY farsighted. I think metaphysically maybe this has implications like looking at the big picture, the long view, vs. the mundane details? Anybody have any insights into this? Is this a common indigo thing? (I think that's what she is, not sure.) She's only 3. The smallest frame they had in the shop was kinda big for her, and the lenses are so thick they had to special order them. But the funny thing is, glasses look so right on her, it's like she was always meant to have them.


----------



## skolbut

I'd never heard of these special children until recently. My mom went to a hypnotherapy class and got to chatting with one woman about her new grandson (my ds). The lady immediately said, "Oh, he's a crystal child" and told mom why which she passed on to me.

Ever since he was born we knew he was special. We called him "the great peacemaker" since day one because of his ability to even out the energy of a room. We would be somewhere where there are lots of other children and babies, like the pediatricians office, and would get unsolicited comments about how wonderful he was. All our friends and family are astounded at how happy and easygoing he is, and always has been. He goes up to strangers and puts his arms up for hugs. Yesterday, for example, we got comments from a lady in the parking lot on how amazing my son was... even though we only saw her for a few moments and didn't even interact. When we're out in public people are drawn to him, even if there are lots of other wonderful children around. I know he talks to others when he's alone in his room, we can hear him babbling and giggling. He has abilities beyond his 15 months and is a kind, gentle soul -- I can't tell you how many times a pg me said "this baby is so gentle"!

Before I even knew he was crystal, I somehow knew he was more sensitive to the spiritual world than the rest of us. Before he goes to sleep, I always place my hands over him and surround him with white light. It is soothing, comforting, and is my way of sending him out into the world with my love and protection.

I look forward to hearing more of your crystal/indigo stories! How blessed we are to have these children walking the earth with us right now!


----------



## pixiewytch

Hey mamas, I hope someone can help me. I've been on the special needs forum many times and I didn't discover anything about this until just now as I was desperately looking up info on psychic children.

DS is six and has a lot of sensory issues. He was a late talker, is drawn to just about anybody and seems to attract all kids in the neighborhood, but he is very rigid and goes into violent rages. In fact, he was kicked out of school a couple of weeks ago for hitting.

Well, he told me recently that he has been hearing voices since he was three. He said the voices used to be his guardian angel but now they are mean voices.







They sometimes talk about killing. Now he says that he can see a "ghost" go through the walls at night that this voice is coming from. It has red eyes, grey hair, and pointed teeth. He even says that he has walked to follow the ghost outside (ie. astral projection).

We are really desperate and don't know what do because I can't find any information about negative psychic experiences in children. Plus, I don't want to rule out the possibility of a mental disorder either, although DH heard voices and saw things as a child too.

My background is that I was never psychic but very obsessed with the occult and then pagan for a number of years. I have always considered myself open to the spiritual realm.

But now I don't know how to deal with this. DS resembles some traits of crystal and some of indigo it seems.

I don't know...I'm just wondering if anyone has ideas or advice for a desperate mama.









ETA: a man a couple of houses down was working on some renovations and came to my door yesterday to tell me he sensed something was going on with my son and that he told him about the voices. The guy told me he went through the same thing as a child and that my son is an impath. He pleaded with me not to take him to a psychiatrist, etc., left me his phone number and so forth. This just gets weirder every day.


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiewytch* 

I don't know...I'm just wondering if anyone has ideas or advice for a desperate mama.









PMing you an email from my gf who is an empath.


----------



## transformed

subbing. I think I am an indigo and maybe dh too. not sure about our kids yet.


----------



## richella

Welcome, transformed!
pixiewytch, any news?


----------



## pixiewytch

Richella, thanks for asking. We all went to a psychic this past weekend and she says that the spirits are trying to get to my husband. He is extremely psychic and blocks it out. She feels that his spirit guides are trying to remind him of something he was meant to do in this lifetime and they are getting his attention by going through Ellery. Anyway, she suggested that we put out a bowl of water in his room and if any "bad" spirits come in he tells them they must be nice or leave him alone or he will take away the water since apparently most spirits are attracted to the fluidity of water. Well, it has been working! DS told DH that some happy spirits have returned and everybody seems preoccupied with the water!

On a side note, the psychic said that DD is even more psychic than my son, on almost an oracle level. She does resemble much of a crystal child but she does have a lot of tantrums so I dont think she quite fits that description. It is funny though because my son keeps telling me that every time he puts his forehead to her forehead he can see three eyes. He has told me this over and over.

I ordered a few indigo/crystal children books that I am hoping will help DS with his rage. I already uploaded an indigo dreams audiobook on my ipod and he really seems to like it. Many of the stories are about managing anger and breathing techniques for kids.

Well, that's it for now. Nobody I have talked to wants to touch this whole indigo children label whatsoever but I am learning to keep some of these "psychic" things within the family and not tell people about it.


----------



## Valerie.Qc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiewytch* 
On a side note, the psychic said that DD is even more psychic than my son, on almost an oracle level. She does resemble much of a crystal child but she does have a lot of tantrums so I dont think she quite fits that description. It is funny though because my son keeps telling me that every time he puts his forehead to her forehead he can see three eyes. He has told me this over and over.

Have you looked at the Rainbow caracteristics?

Rainbow Children tend to:

have very strong wills and personalities
be very high energy
be very attuned to color and color vibrations around them
have passionate creativity
love bright clothing and colorful environments
bubble over with enthusiasm for everything in life
expect instant manifestation of whatever they think/need
have healing abilities
have telepathy


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valérie.Qc* 
Have you looked at the Rainbow caracteristics?

Rainbow Children tend to:

have very strong wills and personalities
be very high energy
be very attuned to color and color vibrations around them
have passionate creativity
love bright clothing and colorful environments
bubble over with enthusiasm for everything in life
expect instant manifestation of whatever they think/need
have healing abilities
have telepathy

cool!


----------



## kriket

hi mamas, someone from the not mamas yet tribe linked me here. Just checking it out. I've had people call me Indigo and I didn't know what they were talking about. I just wanted to come and see what was happening!


----------



## richella

Thanks for that link, Valerie, that rainbow description sounds a lot like my 3 yo.
Who I should go check on right now to make sure she went to sleep . . .


----------



## richella

Last couple days I noticed when I'm really tired and dozing off while looking at my 1 yo dd I see silver sparkles around her face. Wonder what that indicates . . . really pretty, anyway.


----------



## sapphos

Well I'm glad I found this thread, I've been looking for something like this.

We're not sure what dd is but she's a little more than 17 months old and is definitely sensitive/psychic in some way. I had a medium tell us last fall that she felt she was a crystal child. DH and his mom are both psychic, not really strong but they definitely still feel their abilities. I guess I am too although I'm not in touch with it much, but a psychic friend says he feels it and feels that I will develop it now.

Anyway so I'm trying to figure out dd as we go along. We went hiking last weekend and were near an old indian mound when she started shrieking at various old blown down branches. Then she came upon a tree with exposed gnarly roots and the same thing and she wouldn't step on it had to walk around. We got to another really old tree with roots all over the trail and she was almost in tears and proceeded to step over and then turn and go sideways to get around, over, around, over all of the roots. It was very strange for me but for dh not as much because he says he can feel the pain of a lot of plants. Anyway, it's tough because she's till so young that I don't know what she sees or hears or feels yet and I don't know what I might be thinking she's doing that maybe she's not.

Also, we live in Savannah and today we had to go to an office in old house. Afterwards we went out to the van and were sitting inside until she was ready to get in her car seat and she kept staring up at this old mansion and pointing...who knows what she saw but I figure Savannah is full of old ghosts.

We had my dh's psychic in France once tell him that our first child would "mark the world" whatever that meant, but as we think more and more that she's crystal, we wonder. she has these traits so far that we see:
They:
• Are usually born in 1995 or later.
• Possess large eyes with an intense stare - hers are huge and her look goes through you
• Have magnetic personalities and are highly affectionate.
• Start talking late in childhood
• Use telepathy and self-invented sign language to communicate.
• Are even-tempered, sweet, and loving and are forgiving of others.
• Are highly sensitive and empathetic.
• Are very much connected to nature and animals.
• Are quite interested in crystals and rocks - she's fascinated with rocks
• Prefer vegetarian meals and juices to "regular food".
• May be fearless explorers and climbers with an amazing sense of balance.


----------



## richella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
• Are usually born in 1995 or later.

• Start talking late in childhood

dd is looking to be an early talker. Seems she is skipping babble altogether and saying words. Blows my mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
• Are highly sensitive and empathetic.

Gets concerned when her big sis cries.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
• Are very much connected to nature and animals.

Loves trees and crazy to go outside most days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
• Prefer vegetarian meals and juices to "regular food".

I guess we don't give her "regular food," so wouldn't know about this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
• May be fearless explorers and climbers with an amazing sense of balance.

Okay this is the one that really got my attention, the other day she climbed on a kid's chair and stood up, fell down and smashed her finger so the nail turned black. Next day she climbed back on the same way.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Addy meets crystal criteria, except she was also an early talker, and she is far from fearless.
other than that she is crystal through and through.


----------



## Sopho

Hello...

I'm an Indigo adult, Linda is Crystal, Yeshua has some Rainbow and Crystal characteristics and Betsabe is pure Rainbow.

SOmething that i'll never forget, is when i was 5 my mum, (Who used to meditate a lot), told me that i came to her in a dream while she was pregnant, she saw me but not as a baby, she saw me as a young child, just liked used to look like at age 5, (she later told me how amazing it was and that it scared her that i looked the same as who i appeared to her in dreams), well she told me that in the dream i used to say "Mummy i want my name to be Sophia, please tell daddy to choose a nice second name for me" My second name is Victoria
Well mummies, i don't have much time now, i'll post more things later...
hope we can chat.


----------



## Ianthe

Hi Mamas! I had a feeling there would be a tribe about this here! I've known about Indigo Children for a while, and I am an Indigo Adult as well. But I've just recently started reading about Crystal Children, and my son Sebastian fits the description totally, so far. He is the sweetest, well-tempered, loving little boy I've ever met. And his eyes.... well, see his photos for yourself! He has amazing big beautiful eyes!

Anyway.. I've yet to read a book, my friend is going to let me borrow hers once her mom mails it to her.. but I would love to join this tribe and discuss some more


----------



## Ianthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
They:
• Are usually born in 1995 or later.
• Possess large eyes with an intense stare - hers are huge and her look goes through you
• Have magnetic personalities and are highly affectionate.
• Start talking late in childhood
• Use telepathy and self-invented sign language to communicate.
• Are even-tempered, sweet, and loving and are forgiving of others.
• Are highly sensitive and empathetic.
• Are very much connected to nature and animals.
• Are quite interested in crystals and rocks - she's fascinated with rocks
• Prefer vegetarian meals and juices to "regular food".
• May be fearless explorers and climbers with an amazing sense of balance.

Sebastian fits all of these I think.. although since he is just 13 months old, I'm not sure what a "late talker" he will be. He does say some words though, and uses the signs I've been teaching him.

And WOW on the explorer and climbers.. I hadn't even thought of that to be one of their traits!


----------



## richella

Hi Lizzy!

Anyone have any insights on Mercury retrograde and Indigos? Seems like dd1 is regressing lately. (eg, wearing too-small clothes from last summer that were her favorites before she got a bunch of new stuff) I get that progress is not linear, but am wondering if it's a coincidence that it's happening at this time, and if not does that mean it's pretty much over now?


----------



## expat-mama

Hi everyone,
I'm really interested in everything you all are talking about, I find it so fascinating! My mother and DH's mother have always been really into astrology and now that we are TTC they've both been saying we should go and see a psychic to hear what he/she has to say. Where we live in Asia, most people go and see some kind of psychic or numerologist to decide what to name their baby and to predict what kind of traits he/she will have.

Anyway, after reading many of the posts here, I was wondering, has anyone had a psychic (or heard of a case) that ever said anything negative or something "not desirable" about their LO?

I wonder this because it seems a lot of the time, psychics have really good news, but never bad news and that makes me doubt them sometimes.







Because after all, there are some kids that will unfortunately grow up to do things we wish they didn't or things we aren't proud of...or even worse.


----------



## richella

That's a really interesting question. dd1 has something in her chart (don't remember what right now) that indicates a potential for substance abuse/addiction. I think addiction is about how people cope with difficult situations, so I guess I see it as my job to teach dd how to solve problems, be emotionally present, have confidence in herself, etc, just like it would be for any kid.

If it weren't astrological, she would have the genetic propensity anyway, from both sides of her family. That's life.









So I guess what I'm saying is that I don't really believe in predictions per se, there may be tendencies, but we always have the choice, and the responsibility to make good choices. I've never known an astrologer who would disagree with that.


----------



## Ianthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expat-mama* 
Hi everyone,
I'm really interested in everything you all are talking about, I find it so fascinating! My mother and DH's mother have always been really into astrology and now that we are TTC they've both been saying we should go and see a psychic to hear what he/she has to say. Where we live in Asia, most people go and see some kind of psychic or numerologist to decide what to name their baby and to predict what kind of traits he/she will have.

Anyway, after reading many of the posts here, I was wondering, has anyone had a psychic (or heard of a case) that ever said anything negative or something "not desirable" about their LO?

I wonder this because it seems a lot of the time, psychics have really good news, but never bad news and that makes me doubt them sometimes.







Because after all, there are some kids that will unfortunately grow up to do things we wish they didn't or things we aren't proud of...or even worse.

From what I understand, psychics can ask their spirit guides or whatever not to show them the bad stuff, and only the good are OK stuff.

I got a reading (from Cheri22) about Seb and she said he would be in "surveillance" but not necessarily the "military" which I wouldnt consider too positive.. but that's just me


----------



## clothmumma

What a wonderful thread. I have yet to read everything, but it is nice to be amoungst others who have crystal and rainbow children.


----------



## majikfaerie

I had an astrology reading (a very in depth one) done by someone I trust for DD, and he said that she had some very 'heavy' issues to deal with from past lives, that would make things very challenging for us in the early years.


----------



## Missymommy

I was able to read a lot of the posts but there are so many i couldn't read them all. My child was born with a medical condition which is some what common. Her case was not so common though. She was supposed to be in the hospital for 3-6 weeks max and stayed for nearly 7 months. The condition is not important what is important is that i believe this happened for a reason. She def. changed my life but i am curious to why she would have chosen to go through what she did. I can not say with 100% certainty but i believe she is special. When she left the hospital most of the nurses left their duties to see her off, some cried others just observed intensely. People seemed to be drawn to her everywhere she goes. She can go to the park where all the children are older and with in minutes all the children are following her around and talking to her. When we go on walks we walk by this one house and every time she says the name cody. She doesn't know anyone by that name that i am aware of. She says she sees monsters in her room and sleeps with the light on. I know that is common but where is the line? I ask her about what she sees but i am unable to get the message she is trying to give me. I have always been very emotionally sensitive and very open minded. I always felt like i knew things about people just by looking at them, usually with people i don't know. when i was preg. with my daughter i KNEW it was a girl, and i also had a dream that she had a mechanical stomach, which is where her condition was. I do not know what to make of everything and i just want to help my daughter if she is an indigo or any of the like. I am looking for guidance with my own spiritual growth as well as my daughters. I want her to be able to fully blossom and i am willing to learn along side with her. i have planned on homeschooling her since i can remember cause public schools can be terrifying. i have been searching for guidelines and sending out messages to anyone who can receive them that i am ready to be introduced to the information that awaits. please help


----------



## Ianthe

Missy- Your daughter sounds more like a Crystal or rainbow child than an Indigo...

I am reading the book "Children of the Now" and it is pretty good so far. Maybe that might be a good book for you to look into?


----------



## mad4mady

Missymommy said:


> but i am curious to why she would have chosen to go through what she did.
> 
> 
> 
> She chose this to learn something and help others learn. That is why we go through everything we go through in our lives is to learn. I went through some very difficult times as a child and teen and I used to wonder why I was going through this, when I realized that I had chosen this for myself I was even more stumped. It was only later through meditation and reading that all the hard times made sense.
> 
> QUOTE=Missymommy;11647984] I have always been very emotionally sensitive and very open minded. I always felt like i knew things about people just by looking at them, usually with people i don't know. when i was preg. with my daughter i KNEW it was a girl, and i also had a dream that she had a mechanical stomach, which is where her condition was.
> 
> 
> 
> I had many dreams about my daughter while I was pregnant and I also knew she was a girl. Its funny and brings up a question, Are parents that are more open and intuitive more likely to have one of these children pick them as their parents?? I read that Crystals are born to Indigos? Is that true? What about Indigos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ianthe

I'm an Indigo and my son is a Crystal


----------



## babygrant

subbing.


----------



## AdoptChina

My 5 yr old is a Crystal child....he fits so many of the characteristics

My 2 yr old sounds very much like a Rainbow Child (and an interesting side note--while he was being born there were several rainbows in the sky--i could see them out the window and we have always called him our Rainbow baby for that reason







)

I think my 14 yr old is an Indigo child

Im not sure about my 11 & 8 yr olds....


----------



## baby0hbaby

I believe DH and I are both Indigos and that dd is a Crystal. She's only 8 months old but people are always drawn to her and always comment on her eyes. She has big beautiful almond shaped blue eyes. She's always been extremely happy and friendly. When she was born, we were sharing a house with another family with a 5 month old ds. On that first day, their cries were identical. It was eerie, almost. Our dd and their ds seemed like they already knew eachother. I believe that they did, and that they communicated telepathically when dd was still in the womb. They haven't seen eachother since we moved to Florida when dd was 2 months old, but they will probably see eachother again next spring as we're planning a trip back and it will be interesting to see how they react to eachother.


----------



## Pinion67

coming in late- how do you find out wat you are and what your children are ( dont laugh please - i am not sensitive but at 40 it gets a bit embarrassing ow much i dont know!)


----------



## baby0hbaby

Pinion, I just read about Indigos and Crystals and saw a lot of traits that fit.


----------



## mamatoady

Oh, mamas! I am new to this thread and desperately seeking some thoughts other than my own. My dd is about to start kindergarten and I am searching frantically to find out if there's something "wrong" with her or "special"...she just seems different to me from other kids. I currently have a thread trying to figure out if she has ADD (no hyperactive whatsoever). It just seems that there is more to it than that.

I have read thru about crystal children and my darling fits it to a t. I remember reading about it when she was only about 10 months and she fit it then too.

Here's some info:
she has always been very quiet (though now as an almost 6 year old, she can be as boisterous as the rest of them)

she didn't start smiling until 9 weeks

she didn't start laughing outloud until 6 months

she rarely if ever, cried. If she got hurt, she cried, but other than that, I only remember crying the first week she was home from the hospital.

She has always stared directly into people's eyes, sometimes right through them. Comments were always made about her eyes. They are a very piercing blue.

She has always been a delicate, peaceful child. She NEVER (until brother came) took a toy, pushed a child, hit, slapped, been agressive...not once. (and even with brother is incredibly motherly with him)

she has always very silently communicated. I somehow ALWAYS knew what she wanted, but she only had 4 words (inlcuding mama and dada) when she turned 2. She was about 2.5-3 before she really started talking.

I took her to a light worker when she was 2 and they said gave her a baskit of toys with 2 crystals tucked underneath the toys (you couldn't see them) and her hand went straight for the bottom and took the crystals out to play with them...the only other toy she played with for over an hour that we sat there was a small ball that was shaped like the earth with pictures of the continents.

the light worker concluded that she was a crystal child. (though not just because of picking the crystal)

there were many times between about 3 and now (6) that we really had to work with her to participate in what is/was going on, though she was always very aware and observant. We considered her shy and slow to warm up, but it always felt like more than that.

She refused to speak to my best friend for almost 2 years and when it finally became an issue to my friend, I asked dd about it and she said that she didn't think my friend(and her spouse) liked her and she felt sad around them. When I told my friend, she said that she had felt uncomfortable around my daughter for a number of reasons (because she was shy and my friend didn't know how to relate to little kids without sounding fake).

Now we are dealing with some inattentiveness issues. She's in tae kwan do and has extreme difficulty paying attention and very easily loses herself in watching what others are doing. She is definitely in her own world (until reminded by classmates of her turn and such, then she's rarin' to go.

I have to speak to her very directly or she doesn't seem to notice or care that I have said anything. sometimes she'll oblige to do what I ask, but then I find her doing something completely different and enjoying the heck out of it.

She is such a lover and soaks up any and all attention. A beautiful child, but some strong differences that make me wonder how she'll fit in when schools starts and makes me wonder if she will feel different and start to look down on herself.

We have had a very tight relationship. she nursed until she was 4, she never left me for even 30 minutes until well past 2 years old, she still sleeps in my bed most nights and now I'm about to send her to school (we are both excited) and because I feel like I know my daughter, I feel like there is something more to her than I am getting and I feel like something major is going to happen when she starts school--good or bad, not sure....

I just want opinions, thoughts, something to help me find the right direction for her/me/us.

thanks for reading if you got this far and doubly thanks if you reply!
sarah


----------



## mamatoady

LOL, I was just remembering once, my daughter handed me the phone and said "it's daddy"...I looked at it and it was off and about 5 seconds later it rang and it was her dad.

I'm not much of a believer in coincidence. lol







:
sarah


----------



## serynity

Hi there, this is my secong attempt to replying to these threads for I am new to these kinds of forums, I'm not used to sending any messages like this. Lol.
I am a proud single mom of two, aged 2 and 8, they are quite a handful, more so then normal children may be, I am 33 years old my bday lands on June 20th 1975~my oldest is Dec.1st 1999~my youngest is June 18th 2006. I have been researching on many topics relating to crystals and indigos and finding many resaons to believe that we are crystals born into the world by other crystals, and maybe indigos? I have just started my research a couple days ago and to my surpirse after carrying so many unanswered questions and wondered if I was really beginning to go insane or that these may be the 1st signs of madness, lol, seriously. It was a very emotional moment for me following many of the stories I have come across so far. I have encountered many obstacles thru my years many I know that should have claimed my life. So why am I still here? Between my children that mean the world to me, who show alot of signs they may indeed be either indigo or crystal themselves, Im not sure how to recognize it, but they do have very many capabilities and are very high maintence and high energy children more so from any other children I have ever met. Other's who don't understand us have considered me to treat them for ADHD, something I have thought of it, but I am not supportive of that at all nor believe to offer drugs to innocent children that could be damaging to their health, I know in my heart there is much more to this than what others see and who tend to always prejudge me before they ever meet me, and find me very intimidating which is not accomodating to me who want's more then anything to develop friends, which I had had hard times trying to succeeed at for many yeras. Much like my oldest child who has hard times in school or trying to develop friends and who has had fallen behind in speech and language as well as slower at developing many other tasks as regular children who only needs more attention in class to help him succeed. I personally don't think there's enough in our classrooms these days which makes it difficult to follow through adding more stress upon the children unfairly. Being a single mom makes it that much more difficult to understand if you cannot relate. I am looking for others out there to net~work with who also are parents and can share their experiences with me and may be help me determine which of who they are, I truly believe in my heart that we are born crystals. If not, more so that I may be. I'm not sure if this reply will ever reach out to you all, but I have tried twice now and no luck, so I signed in again hoping this will finally work, usually things in my life are always relative to the number "3" for some strange reason.
I have so much to say, I am not sure where to begin and where I should start, I know I do want to write a book, most of my life revolved being artistically inclined to writing and reading skills that has progressed from an early age, naturally. I have a need to help or support others, I have also had noticed through my life I have been shut out and more like an outcast to society as well as a feeling of being between two worlds that refuse to accept me within a world which seems to be spinning out of control alot faster lately. I have felt this vibration of the earth spinning out of control this way for many years now and after reading other materials on this has brought this to reality today which I have found to be very disturbing. I also noticed how magnetically drawn people have been to me in crowds which I am very sensitive to and I would like to avoid, other's I'm close to have also noticed these things while out with me. I have been told many times by those who don't understand me or who dont know me and suddenly tell me that I have dark mysterious eyes that are black and very hypnotic, that have an endless deep stare to them which draws people away and who find me very intimidating and have described this as distrubing. I've doubted them since I cannot see what they seem to see and this is not my intention to draw others away unless I'm feeling threatened but for some odd reason trying to figure out who they really are whether they are a threat or not,, but has made me curious about why after hearing the comments so often.Most of my time I am off in my own world amongst society minding my own business to only find that I cannot feeling i stand out in the crowd to ooften. I have found I cannot be in over crowded places or able to tolerate high pitched noises I am very senstive to. I can also pick people out in the crowds that would tend to be very 'aggressive' or that could tend to have a negative vibe they carry drawing my energy from them if I'm stuck in their presence for a period of time only wishing I hadn't been there in the first place with a feeling of being threatened for an unknown reason which is also dirturbing and uncomfortable, but placing them without knowing who they are. It's been an abilty for years being able to pick people out. I have also had re-curring dreams that have made me to believe that it's another life~time I am living that I encounter and maybe a reason to believe it's a training process of some kind. I don't want others to say that i am paranoid becuase I know this to be the truth and only speak of the truth many would claim i am going crazy or out of my mind, but I cannot tell what these dreams are trying to tell me knowing they are portraying some kind of strong messages that I want to share more informationn about. I dream in color, always have, I can recall smells and clearly remember the faces of people and thier voices including clear surroundings..it's made me wonder "why" since it has been a part of who I am for many years since my childhood that of which I have overcome many barriers. To which has brought me here looking for more answers. If anyone can come forward and share any experiences with me that would be very much appreciated for I now realise there's many others out there nationwide that I am willing to share mine with as well. Thank You.


----------



## marimara

I don't know if it's already been mentioned but I thought it was worth a try. There are many Native American prophecies of "Rainbow People" who will be born that will come with the purpose of teaching the rest of us how to live in the ways of the Great Spirit and basically save the Earth and all it relations. Here is a link w/some information. http://www.manataka.org/page235.html

Love this thread!

Bless


----------



## FondestBianca

why the labels? I would never have wanted to be labeled any of these things as a child (or an adult for that matter). Honestly, I don't know the difference in defination between them and although I'm sure my kiddo would fit in there somewhere, couldn't we refer them as they are, as indivuals, rather than the, IMO, silly sounding labels??

I don't mean to be rude, honestly. I use labels I'm sure others would not so I'm guilty of the very same offence but, these labels will do nothing but devide our children from others. I was hoping for something more when I opened the thread but, instead I see so much labeling and assumptions about these children based on the labels. Please tell me this isn't the case here and I'm just overly sensitive.


----------



## User101

Hi there! In the interest of limiting FYT to subjects not hosted elsewhere on the board, we have moved your tribe here. You're still a tribe, which means you're still support-only. If you have any questions about the move, please do not discuss it on the boards. Rather, contact an administrator or start a thread in Questions and Suggestions. Thanks, and happy posting!


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 
why the labels? I would never have wanted to be labeled any of these things as a child (or an adult for that matter). Honestly, I don't know the difference in defination between them and although I'm sure my kiddo would fit in there somewhere, couldn't we refer them as they are, as indivuals, rather than the, IMO, silly sounding labels??

I don't mean to be rude, honestly. I use labels I'm sure others would not so I'm guilty of the very same offence but, these labels will do nothing but devide our children from others. I was hoping for something more when I opened the thread but, instead I see so much labeling and assumptions about these children based on the labels. Please tell me this isn't the case here and I'm just overly sensitive.

I hear you about the labels but I think this tribe was started more to fulfill a need for the parents. I think all children fall into this category but not all parents choose to consciously see these "coincidences" as gifts and magical happenings, kwim? It's a place for us to marvel at how in tune and magical our children really are.


----------



## User101

Let's keep in mind, please, that tribes are support only.


----------



## majikfaerie

Hey everyone!
haven't been in for a while, but it's great to see us going strong in our new home


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 
why the labels? I would never have wanted to be labeled any of these things as a child (or an adult for that matter). Honestly, I don't know the difference in defination between them and although I'm sure my kiddo would fit in there somewhere, couldn't we refer them as they are, as indivuals, rather than the, IMO, silly sounding labels??

I can see where you could think that. For me, however, I found the indigo label when I was already grown and I was like "YES! That's me!". It was a huge relief to know there's others out there very similar to me, and know why I do some of the things I do. I like the label.


----------



## Thing1Thing2

Sorry to hijack, but what is the 2012 shift?


----------



## kimya

A pleasure to meet you all. I am not really into labeling, but when I read the stuff about Indigo adults...well...yeah...here we are.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Kimya thats so funny, i was just talking to my sister the other day about Indigo adults (i am one too) and mentioned your name. how strange that your name popped into my head as an example of someone who "feels" to me like an Indigo too, and now here you are


----------



## kimya

That's funny. I am not new agey and I am not into labeling, but I just never really cared about anything more than making other people feel better. Through the success of my music it has been interesting when journalist ask how this "whirlwind" has been. When I tell them it's fine or whatever but it's not really what I am about they don't believe me. Money- fame- blah. It all seems so silly.

I feel like I have the power to help people find their own self love and inner strength. That is a huge responsibilty.

Publishing deals, advertising, all that business...I hate it.

Just like I could never do school, job, etc.

So yeah, not sure I am an indigo. But I sure have never felt comfortable within the current human systems that thrive on isolationism and are lacking integrity.

I have turned down millions in advertising offers. I don't want to/can't be a part of that.

It is nice to meet other people who understand the depth of these feelings.

Also, I have a 7 year old nephew with "autism" who is the sweetest angel you will ever meet. At his birthday party I kept looking at him and his friends and thinking "Yes! The new evolution!"

These kids are on a different level.

Part of them is closed and this protects them from some things in this world that are hard to bear. But the parts of them that are open are magnificent.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Theia

subbing... Great thread!


----------



## kimya




----------



## SleepyMamaBear

makes perfect sense to me. i have a crystal and a rainbow child and my brother has autism, and they are on a totally different level.
its so inspiring. and also heartbreaking because my crystal child is SO sensitive.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Kimya, i LOVE that hug video. i would LOVE to be a part of a spiral hug


----------



## kimya

I don't know if my daughter is a crystal but when we are in the car I always have to look back at her because certain songs just make her sob uncontrollably. There are songs of mine I had to stop playing at shows because of how much they upset her. And she is always asking if people are happy. I told her once that I was a little sad and she was genuinely concerned petting me saying "bye-bye sad" over and over. She turned 2 at the end of July and she is very special.


----------



## kimya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
Kimya, i LOVE that hug video. i would LOVE to be a part of a spiral hug










That was in Barcelona. I have done that after hundreds of shows. Being in the middle of that is one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

she might be a rainbow. thats so sweet bye bye sad.







:


----------



## flowers

Love the work you do and ideals you hold kimya!








:







:







:


----------



## kimya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowers* 
Love the work you do and ideals you hold kimya!








:







:







:









:







:







: It's all that keeps me from losing my mind (again).







:







:







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I don't know if my daughter is a crystal but when we are in the car I always have to look back at her because certain songs just make her sob uncontrollably. There are songs of mine I had to stop playing at shows because of how much they upset her. And she is always asking if people are happy. I told her once that I was a little sad and she was genuinely concerned petting me saying "bye-bye sad" over and over. She turned 2 at the end of July and she is very special.

I can tell often when looking at pictures if a person is indigo or crystal, and I get a crystal vibe from ALL of her pictures. Not sure if that means anything, but yeah.


----------



## flowers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 







:







:







: It's all that keeps me from losing my mind (again).







:







:







:

Well, losing your mind.....and then falling into joy! Isn't that the best!























I've decided not to focus on much anything else!
















:







:







:







:


----------



## EarthMamaToBe

Hi Mamas! I have not read all the posts yet but I'd like to comment. Born in 1971 I am too "old" to be an Indigo but that is what I feel I am. From childhood I have prescience for many things (drove my mother nuts telling her who was going to be on the phone). In person I can tell if people are lying. I can feel a person emotional pain as a very physical pain. I am a healer. I have a very special connection with nature and have worn crystals since childhood. I "have" ADHD which was not treated. DH born is 79 is a crystal/rainbow child. He has been singing before he could talk. He literally sings and hums in his sleep. He has an amazing capacity to love and to forgive. He was medicated for many years for ADHD and since ridding himself of the drugs in the last few years his true nature has truly exploded. He however has NO capacity to see lyers or bad people. He believes all people are good. His aura dances with all colors. Looking foe explanations as to what this amazing man "was" led me to StarChildren quite a few years ago. We are TTC but I "met" my daughter many years ago. I cannot wait to bring her to the earth.


----------



## MindfulMama

My son has Dyspraxia, dyslexia, adhd. He has forever been sensitive to others emotional energy. It was as if he felt them coming. His reactions were overwhelming to him. Even when someone was really happy, he would emulate and overreact. Sometimes I think he is aware that I'm getting upset even from another room. I can here him start to get overexcited and anxious. He has always been that way. It is difficult to explain. Does this sound familiar? He is unbelievably generous, social and sweet, though also rages, and is extremely argumentative. He seems aware of everything that people do and absolutely loves imitating or performing their routines. After having some muscle work done, at 3 years old he copied all the practitioners movements even his gentleness, and quietness. Its a mystery to me.


----------



## Lily's_Mom

I discovered this thread a few days ago. My daughter fits the description of a crystal child: people always notice and comment on her eyes; she is 'happy, delightful, forgiving, blissful, even-tempered, and easy-going.'

From http://www.starchild.co.za/what.html :

Crystal Children's innate spiritual gifts are also misunderstood. Specifically, their telepathic abilities which lead them to talk later in life. Many of the Crystal Children have delayed speech patterns, and its not uncommon for them to wait until they're 3 or 4 years old to begin speaking. The Crystals use a combination of telepathy, self-fashioned sign language, and sounds (including song) to get their point across.
*
The trouble comes about when the Crystals are judged by medical and educational personnel as having "abnormal" speaking patterns.*

It's true that the Crystal Children are different from other generations. But why do we need to pathologize these differences? If the children are successfully communicating at home, and the parents are'nt reporting any problems... then why try to make a problem?

(bolding mine)

My dd also has "'abnormal' speaking patterns"...she is way behind the level of speech that other kids her age are at. She has a vocabulary of words that she uses, but she doesn't speak in full sentences. Well, she has a lot to say and will tell us all about it, but it's her own gibberish language that we don't understand.

Anyways, today was the 3rd day of preschool and the teacher asked to speak with me after class. She was concerned that my dd isn't speaking in sentences yet. I told her that we're aware that dd is behind in her speech, but we don't have problems because of it.

What do we do about this now? I can't tell the teacher that dd is a crystal child, because then she'll think I'm a nutbar. Should my dd go into speech-therapy? She's turning 3 in a few weeks. When might she have her 'language-explosion?'

TIA


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

i am a big fan of language/speech therapy for children who are behind in verbal language, because, and this might sting, the rest of the world CANNOT understand the children who cant verbalize. there is also a window of opportunity for language and the older the child gets the smaller that window is.
language is very important, not just receptive, not just expressive, but both are equally important to function in society.
i think its our jobs as parents to make sure our children are set for their future and not helping them when they need help, is not doing our job well. our children depend on us for these things.
my niece was almost completely non verbal at 3. she would make sounds but had no language, she did at one point have language, but because she was with her bio mom for her first three years, who NEVER spoke to her, and ignored her altogether (not saying you are the same, i dont assume that of anyone unless i see it, just explaining how my sister was) gave my niece environmental retardation. she has gone from almost no words being distinguishable to now about 70% of her speech is understandable, with just 6 months of regular speech therapy which my aunt (who she lives with now thank gods)takes her to a few times a week.
i cant imagine what my nieces life would have been like if she had stayed with my sister and continued to have NO language growth. if it continued she would be an adult who had no language eventually. and that makes me VERY sad.
if you notice your 3 year old is behind in speech, and her teacher has noticed it enough to talk to you about it, then speech therapy is probably in order. just because we can understand our children doesnt mean the world can.


----------



## baby0hbaby

Some people in this thread have expressed concerns over labelling kids indigo/crystal/etc. My take on that is that labels are nothing more than shorthand for a series of traits and don't necessitate a particular course of action. That doesn't mean that I'd go around telling everyone that I think my dd is crystal or rainbow, or that I've boxed her in in my mind and am no longer capable of seeing her as a fluid, evolving, individual human being. For me, the label is strictly for the purpose of discussion amongst parents of other children with similar traits. As long as we continue to see our children as individuals and treat them as such, I don't see anything wrong with labelling for the purpose of discussion. I'd be a tad more reluctant to label if it meant a certain course of action had to be taken, but in this case it doesn't. Whether or not my daughter is "crystal" is not going to change the way I treat her.

I don't mean this to sound defensive, but I know this is an issue which can be a bit of an internal struggle and I wanted to give my two cents.


----------



## Janansmom

:







:







:







:







:

Oh, I am SOOOOO happy to have found this thread! I've been on MDC for about a year, but could never find anything Indigo/Crystal related. I've been thinking more about this again lately (my DD is now 8) and wishing I could find a way to reconnect with folks who 'get' these children. Ask and the Universe answers, right?! Just today someone on another thread posted information about this thread!

Like someone else mentioned, I haven't read every posting here but am ready to jump on and see what I can learn and make some connections.

DD chose me through adoption and has the wise eyes of an old soul. She's always attracted others through her amazingly strong personality. However, from the day she's got here she's been 'on a mission'. She taught herself to read at 2 and is always finding ways to try and 'help' (whether it's selling her old toys and sending the money to save the polar bears or walking up to a child complaining about going to the dentist and saying, "I have a great dentist who doesn't hurt you and is really nice. I'll take you with me next time I go, if you want.")

She is teaching me daily how to better live in this crazy world and giving me the hope that things are going to get better!


----------



## Earthy Birthy

Subscribing and providing a







.


----------



## majikfaerie

thanks for bumping


----------



## RiverMamma

I found it! I finaly found it! Yeah!!!







: Ok, so I tried to post this in parenting the gifted child, & they told me to look for this tribe. let me see if I can copy & paste.

Success! Ok, so this was originaly posted on 9-2-08
Ok, so my DD is only 5 1/2mo. but I think she is gifted (of course I could be just bias!) She was smiling socialy at 1wk, saying consanant sounds a 3wks (agua,) sitting up by 4mo, & crawling by 5mo (I kinda wish she'd slow down & be a baby for a while!) The funny thing is though, that everyone (random strangers even,) call her Buddha. We live in a small community w/ a large Bhudist population, but Bhudist & non Bhudist allike have called her that. (Maby it's just cuz she's bald?) But then, I work in a gift shop, & yesterday two people came in & were litteraly on their knees with tears in there eyes bowing to her! (pretty wierd, but pretty powerfull at the same time!) Also, DH & I are musicians, we were playing a gig reciently (DD was playing on a blanket infront of us,) when we took our break, DH went out side & a couple came up to him excitedly telling him that our DD was The Buddha & enlightend, & thanked him profusley for beeing her guardian! It's all a little overwhealming to me, I mean... of course I think she is special... but I'm her Mom! It's a little wierd to have random stangers paying homage to my baby!!!





















Oh well, maby she is just here to be my teacher, help me find enlightenment again.
end of original post

Ok, so also, this kid, for beeing a baby... looks older than the hills! (I'v had strangers comment that too "wow! that baby looks _old!"_ I am perpetually amazed by her. Oh, BTW, she is trying to walk already too! She stands on her own, & cruzes. not even 7mo.







:

Any advice on how to cater to her spiritual needs?


----------



## Valerie.Qc

At that young age, I would only make sure she gets plenty of contact with nature, play in the dirt, play with water, and would help her really ground into her body with massages and physical play where she can explore her own habilities.









With advanced kids, making sure the environnement is full of positive stimulation might be a good idea.

The best advice I could give you though is to listen to your little one and follow her cues. You're right: she's the best teacher you'll ever have.


----------



## Devaya

Hi everyone. When I read the book 'The Indigo Children' a few years ago, I finally understood why I'd always felt 'out'...it was such a relief, and I identified so much with the stories in there. reading this thread (and i havent had time to read all of it yet!) and some of the links from Doreen Virtue, makes me suspect I have a crystal child on my hands... DS has hypnotic, irresistible eyes, goes up to strangers and initiates contact, hugs, is very physically affectionate and loving, and looks wise beyond his years. Even though he's only little I can see something there! Just before he was conceived his soul communicated with me, and on the day his soul came into the body (in the womb - i believe this happens on the 120th day since conception) I felt the most amazing peace, and an energy I'd never experienced before. We are very connected.

reading some of the doreen virtue stuff gets me thinking...the bit about where indigo children who are now adults, are often transitioning to crystal energy, I wonder if this is happening for me partly through contact with DS. I remember when I was pregnant, a friend who is 'psychic' sensed his energy and said "wow, are you ready, he's going to be a child of the light."


----------



## RiverMamma

So could someone explain to me just what is the difference between Indigo, crystal & rainbow are? I'm familiar w/ indigo. Suposedly it's my generation, & a new aura color. By description I could be an Indigo, but my aura always looked light blue to me (saw them all the time as a kid, gotten a liitle out of touch as an adult.) Anyways, I had never herd of crystal or rainbow children before. Everyone just calls my DD Buddha.


----------



## Valerie.Qc

Here are links I've given in a few threads.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valérie.Qc* 
I really like this article: Who are the Psychic, Crystal, Rainbow and Indigo children?
and this one: Special Things for parents of Psychic, Rainbow and Star Children to Consider

There are many good articles on this site

Here it is.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valérie.Qc* 
Rainbow children

And I like the description on this site

If you look at my siggy, the smilies for my children are highly representative of a caracteristic of their , hum, label: DD1 is Indigo, DS is Crystal and DD2 is Rainbow.


----------



## Valerie.Qc

Here a very short resume:

Differences between the Child Indigo, Crystal, Super Psychic and Rainbow

Indigo Children are clearing blockages and old barriers so that the
Crystal Children can lay the foundation of peace and harmony
Rainbow Baby and Children can use their strong will and unlimited energy to build the new world
Super Psychic Children unlike the other children can see with their whole body


----------



## Elizas-Mom

While I was pregnant, I went to see my Reiki healer and she picked up on something from my baby she told me that she was happy to be here and that it would be good if I could do some more work on myself for the coming of 2012. So I'm guessing DD is a Crystal child







:


----------



## RiverMamma

Ok, I still don't really know what to call my DD other than an old, wise soul. She had been asking to join us for a few years, we kept saying "No, we are not ready yet." When we decided that we were ready to invite her in, I sat down & meditated to communicate with her. I asked her if she was _really_ sure that she wanted to come, and if she knew that state of the world at the moment. She assured me that Yes! Absolutly she was sure, she was well aware of the current situation, and had "big plans." So we concented, & here she is. As spirit though, she communicated in masculine form. Not sure why she chose to do so, as spirets are neither masculine or feminine. I thought maby she would take the form of a boy child, nope!


----------



## Boot

Hi there, I don't know if my DS would qualify for any particular label but of course I think he's amazing and special and has a task in the world. Does this description sound like any of your children? He is 18 months

He was born by c section and had a lot of problems with nursing and gaining weight. It took a long time for him to adjust to solid food (constipation). He is a poor sleeper and has always been very alert and active. He hit all his milestones early. He is a pretty advanced talker I think. About 300 - 400 words and starting to put sentences together. He never seemed like a little baby. People always thought he was older. He's quite serious but loves people and animals. He learns their names quickly and will talk about them when they're not there. He's very strong willed and high energy. His looks are unusual. HE has very thick, dark hair and dark eyes and is tall and straight. Oh, and he has 2 distinctive triangular birthmarks.

Does he sound like he's one of a 'tribe' of children. I'm not invested in it either way as I know he's got something special about him anyway. I'm his mama so I can say that! I suppose I just like the idea that he has companions in whatever task he has come here for. There's some indication (through his astrological chart and through some psychic channels) that he's a healer. I'd love to hear opinions if anyone cares to give them.


----------



## CrimsonObsydian

Oh This new to me! I idnt know this had a name!!! I have a feeling I am going to be very busy durring naps today going over these sites.

Thank you for this thread and info!














:


----------



## Devaya

Rivermamma, my son is called 'buddha' too







Also, he communicated with me before conception (and during early stages of pregnancy) as a feminine spirit too, and I was convinced he was a girl until the energy suddenly shifted. This is all very interesting!


----------



## RiverMamma

Hmmm... interesting indeed. Suposedly Jeniene Parvati Baker (Conscious Conception, Prenatal Yoga & Natural Childbirth, Hygeia a Womans Herbal) had a similar experience w/ her 4th or 5th baby. Asked to come, communicated in the feminine & arived as a baby boy! (she thought it was to escape the name Hermoine







)
Devaya, I don't suppose your's was a c/s? & Boots, aparently Buddha was c/s. I did a good bit of research into this after my c/s, looking for Healing & reassurance. Also, I have a friend who said that c/s baby's tend to be better connected to their higher selves because they didn't get all of their Earthly energys "squashed" into them properly.
Anyways, yesterday we were in a rock shop & the lady working called my DD a crystal baby. Who knows... I don't think labels are important, I think the important part is realising that we have extrodinary children, & nurturing their gifts.


----------



## daniellebluetoo

ALright, some one PLEASE tell me whats going on in 2012!?!?!?!?!
Yeah, so MAYBE I've been under a rock









WoW, LOVE all the stories about every ones dc's!!!!!

I was told that I am an indigo, and my 6 yr old ds, is a crystal....

Hmmm, not sure about that, I certainly don't FEEL indigo, and DS's is older, MUCH older than me (spiritually).....OH, I was born in 78'.......aren't the crystals suppossed to be NEW spirits?

Any one care to jump in here?>


----------



## RiverMamma

So 2012 is when the Mayan callendar ends, my mom told me today that she found out why... that is when our sun will be in the exact center of our galaxy (ye olde milky way) I have no idea what that means... I supose we shall find out.

BTW indigo refers to aura color


----------



## daniellebluetoo

LOL, yes i know it refers to the color...









what I MEANT was, from what I've read about indigos, I don't THINK i'm one.
hmm,
And my son has a VERY old soul, so that means he CAN"T be a crystal, right?

ok, ok, thanks for the 2012 reference, it gives me a pushing off point for my google!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
So 2012 is when the Mayan callendar ends, my mom told me today that she found out why... that is when our sun will be in the exact center of our galaxy (ye olde milky way) I have no idea what that means... I supose we shall find out.

BTW indigo refers to aura color


----------



## RiverMamma

Yeah, I'm not convinced that I'm an Indigo either. Are Crystals supposed to be new souls? That doesn't make much sence to me, I always thought about Earth as school, & incarnations grades, so the more times you'v been around the block, the more you evolve... Anyways, my DD is defomitly an old soul.

BTW let me know what you find out about 2012


----------



## majikfaerie

about 2012, you might be interested to read this
http://www.geocities.com/astrologyages/maya2012.htm


----------



## richella

Anybody experiencing inexplicable sadness these days? It's been over a week, i think. It comes and goes briefly, maybe 1 or 2 times/day, not nec. every day, and never seems to be attached to anything. It's not unusual for me to pick up free-floating energy, i think that's what it is, and today I found my 4yo hiding behind a chair. When I asked her if she had anything to say, she thought for a few seconds then said, "Somebody hug me!" She was just sad all day, but didn't know why. We talked about feelings and releasing and I gave her some energy and massage.

Now, granted we both have stuff to be sad about . . . so that's part of why I'm posting, wondering if others are feeling this. tia


----------



## alexisyael

Can't respond for my son's feelings, but I have been fighting off sadness for about eight months (?). In addition to being depressed with some personal stuff that's going on, I've also had an inexplicable sadness.

For the last six months or so, my previously hyper-social son (2.5) has been wanting to stay at home most of the time. Part of me wonders if that's not a reaction to the world/ my feelings (in addition to also being a phase and a reaction to some hard core traveling we did in the early summer as well as mourning for the loss of two of his best friends -- one moved and the other's mama decided to unfriend us. Hence the source of a lot of my sadness.)


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, i've been going through a huge load of sadness this week, but that's not unusual. and coupled with the fact that I drove our car into a gully, totally wrecking it, yet my whole family walked out unharmed - a total miracle - is surely adding to my emotional state.


----------



## richella

Wow majik, glad you're all okay!


----------



## Devaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverMamma* 
Hmmm... interesting indeed. Suposedly Jeniene Parvati Baker (Conscious Conception, Prenatal Yoga & Natural Childbirth, Hygeia a Womans Herbal) had a similar experience w/ her 4th or 5th baby. Asked to come, communicated in the feminine & arived as a baby boy! (she thought it was to escape the name Hermoine







)
Devaya, I don't suppose your's was a c/s? & Boots, aparently Buddha was c/s. I did a good bit of research into this after my c/s, looking for Healing & reassurance. Also, I have a friend who said that c/s baby's tend to be better connected to their higher selves because they didn't get all of their Earthly energys "squashed" into them properly.
Anyways, yesterday we were in a rock shop & the lady working called my DD a crystal baby. Who knows... I don't think labels are important, I think the important part is realising that we have extrodinary children, & nurturing their gifts.

No, not a c/s, though he took his sweet time coming and didn't breathe on his own when he did. He's fine though.

I also think the labels aren't important, but nurturing our children whether they are indigo/crystal/rainbow or whatever, is the thing. Being open to them as teachers. I love the idea that my son is my spiritual teacher. I'd been looking for one.







:


----------



## Munchkinmaker

.


----------



## richella

I don't have anything particular to offer, munchkinmaker, but wanted to welcome you to the thread.


----------



## Ianthe

*Munchkinmaker*: I recently read the book The Children of Now, and think you might/could/would find some answers in there.

And, welcome to the tribe


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome munchkinmaker








I think if you read back through this thread from the beginning (I know, it's long) you'll get a lot of really good answers and links, and get a good idea and feeling for the kinds of qualities we find in our kids.


----------



## fairymom

This thread is so cool! I recently posted on my tribal thread (MN/WIS) asking if anyone knew about this topic w/limited response.

I diffentently have indigo/crystal children!My 14 yo ds is in the high end for the age bracket of indigo but he fits it all.Along w/my dd10.dd7 and ds4 are both crystal children.

I'm going to go back and read more later but off to work I go (hi ho hi ho)! Can't wait to talk w/you all!


----------



## Munchkinmaker

.


----------



## fairymom

So I've been trying to read this thread a little bit at a time (can't get thru it all at once don't have to attention span to do so right now- flightly from pg) but I have been able to see things that have me asking lots of ?s.

this is a weird something that happened. Last week (before finding this thread) my ds 14 - who is indigo brought up the 2012 date.I honestly never heard about it till he brought it up and now I see references to it here and it has me wondering what he knows that we may not know or if it's something he's picked up on at school.His science teacher is younger and not the mainstream science teacher type.I just find it soo interesting. I have to watch the info I get from my son sometimes because I'm an optimistic and he's not- so he thinks/feels the end of the world is coming in 2012.I can't believe that its too dark for me.

I was reading about others crystal children and was like whooa that's my dd7. She came to me before she was born told me her sex and her name.She has always been very intune with nature (her god lives on the moon- she told us that at the age 3). She did not speak well till 3 or 4 but we always knew what it was she was trying to tell us.Her ped had us meet with a speach therypist because she thought dd was delayed- but the theryipist found nothing wrong that she just had an accent, funny this same thing happened w/me and the mother when I first started school and my mom was told the same thing about me.We live in Mn but sound as if we could be from the eastcoast,europe and the south all in the same sentence!We've never been to any of those places either!

Could someone post a few links to good sites? I know there are a lot on here already but some of them aren't there anymore and there may be more recent/newer info now.Also some book recommondations would be great- I'd like to find on how our children leran differently (have issues w/the schools and how they can help my children- some have been found to be "gifted" and others labeled "special ed" but I know that each are very intelligent and just have their own learning style)?


----------



## consciousma

I've been reading through the posts & am happy to have found it.

My ds - Joshua is 18 mo & can be considered a crystal/rainbow child. His "sister" - not of human form (at least not yet) has been communicating with me for years & Joshua has been telepathically communicating with me & my friend who is a "medical intiutive" since conception.

My life changed very much like many of you, becoming vegan, at times raw, living a more healthy, balanced life.

I am opening myself back up to the "gifts" I had as a child - sixth sense & I know that what I am experiencing with Joshua right now has to do with that, just wondering if any of you can relate.

Being such a present being, Joshua is not all that interested in "learning" in a conventional sense. Allthough I have always known his capabilities, in the physical realm he has choosen to let those developments come later. He first sat up on his own at 14 months & crawled about 2 weeks later. He is now cruising on furniture, and still in the crawling phase. I have known he hasn't had much interest in it. Same goes for communicating with spoken words, he just doesnt' have much interest, now he's starting to say things like ba-ba. Allthough I know he understands everything, he does not respond on the physical realm as though he does, he prefers telepathic communication. Which is bringing me to become more and more present and open. He is happy to wait until I get it, I'm the one who needs to learn here.

He is very sensitive to his surroundings and will make it immediatly known if he doesn't want to be in a situation or around certain people. He needs a good 10 minutes or so in a new situation before he will even look at people.

I honor and respect his needs & know that I'm ready to full do the same for myself.

Currently he wakes up crying, every time. I used to nurse him the sleep & so now he cries to sleep, with me laying right next to him, trying to comfort him. He never cried for most of his first year. I'm just letting go & letting god & praying that I can clear more and more.

I started taking him to a network spinal analysis chiropractor, it's a good 30 min highway drive. After a few weeks we both got really sick - which is not a typical thing for me. I can't relax during my entrainment at the chiropractor because Joshua will constantly be pulling at me, or crying or something else to get my attention. And when he gets entrained the chiropractor has a difficult time getting contacts because Joshua is squirming and doesn't want to stay still for even a second. So I feel that it is time to stop.

I even started a mommy montessori class, which has been great, but where Joshua is right now it would be best to expand my six sense & follow my intuition.

Wow that was long, I'm sure I could keep going, but I'll stop here. Thanks for reading, & look forward to any insights or similiar experiences you have to share.


----------



## ElenaK

Wow, I love being able to see others that have children that r so gifted. My son is now 3 years old and was very colic when he was little but then I changed his diet and he got much better. I found out that he was a crystal/ rainbow he can at times be alot to handle but then such a gift still so many more ways. He sees things in which I don't see anymore I blocked it when I was a child. I'm a indigo as is my husband my mom is what u call a scout but still indigo. My sister is crystal and sees my grandma sometimes which is very special cause she has passed on. I myself am intuitive and read most people very quickly, and can heal with no training as well as distance healing. I have seen my other chidlren that I have not had yet and so has my mom and step sister who is a crystal too. My son still has his own language with alittle of ours mixed in, some people question this but I know he will talk clear when he's ready. My son is very stubborn in some ways and can get very upset if things don't go his way. Does anyone else have some difficult things like this with there gifted kids? My phychic that I go to who is awesome I might add told me that it's because in one of his past lives that he had he was from a very wealthy family and was very spoiled. I asked her if my son wanted to tell anything and that was one of the things that was told to me thats when he was 2.


----------



## ElenaK

My son a( crystal/rainbow) now 3 didn't walk until well after a year, and still has his own language with a little of ours thrown in. But is advanced in so many other ways animals r attracted to him he is very intellegent. He doesn't like my chiopractor touching me at all throws a fit. Very loving lots of hugs kisses. It's true that u learn from them my gift have gotten stronger and started opening some I shut off as a child. I try to surround him in pink light when we go places and ask archangel michael too remove all the lower and negative enery from where I'm going it seems to help him being out around alot of people. He still crawls into my bed at night my son always used to wake up crying to till almost 2 years old.


----------



## ElenaK

Wow my son who is now 3 sounds exactly like this many people say thier crystals/rainbow were a breeze mine can get very angry when things don't go his way or i'm busy and he wants mine attention also when I am trying to understand him sometimes. He loves to dance and sing with me, loves his rocks and animals. It's nice to see someone also has the same hurdles I have had to get over.


----------



## ElenaK

I just got tears i my eyes reading this. I have one son so far I had 3 miscarriages before him, Now I have had 3 again but I saw my little girl in a reiki session the last time I miscarried she was hugging me saying, " It will be all right mommy" I saw my other son that I am to have as well there he ran up to us and hugged us. My mom has also seen her and my step sister I've known her name for over 2 years. My husband and I r also going to adopt so I'm wondering if this is why your post caught my eye. Thank You.


----------



## ElenaK

I would go to your local spiritual shop and ask them if they or if they know someone that could help. I had something in my house for a long time even when I cleansed my house it wouldn't leave. The intuitive reader(psychic) I go to got it out for me she told me everyhting she was doing and even told me the name of this entity it was going between my moms house and mine. My son did't like his room and this thing wouldn't let me sleep at night I was always angry feeling and depressed which is not like me. When I got home from my session with my psychic my house felt wonderful the air was light to breathe what a difference. I hope u find help thats horrible to be dealing with.


----------



## siren

Greetings all!

I have been told by multiple intutives that our son is a crystal child. I knew that he was special from the beginning-I felt I was carrying an "old soul." When he was born the nurses and doctors couldnt believe how alert he was, and commented on it... he cried for only a minute and then locked eyes with us with intensity. He is always watching, very careful to watch before he engages, but when he decides to trust you he is the warmest of souls. He fits the description to the tee... We are so blessed that he picked us!

Looking forward to hearing everyone's journeys with their little angels...


----------



## sailorscout

hi! i'm an indigo who has a crystal child (age 4)


----------



## energyhealer

I have been interested in occult since I was a kid. When I got older, I learned Reiki and started practicing it. I fell in love with someone while working abroad and got pregnant. Few years past we're not talking with each other anymore, he said I'm a mindfreak, because I always catch him whenever he lies. Once I did him reiki while he was sleeping, I was sitting on a couch and his head on my lap. I felt heaviness on my hand just above his head. A few days later, I just came from a training and still wearing my uniform, passed by a bar felt my feet wanted me to go inside so I did. I saw him with another woman! I felt cold water splashed on me.

I came back to Manila and gave birth. He won't allow me to come back to work, too many reasons but the main reason was that he was living with somebody else now.

My child grew up with no support from him. I decided to go back abroad to work leaving my baby with my mum. When my daughter turned 5, his father sent me an email asking how was she? Then tried to contact my best friend and told her he couldn't stop worrying and sees his daughter in his dreams. My mother always told me that my daughter often said she will come to Middle East to find her father.

Two mediums have told me that my daughter was special. The first one said she's a rainbow child. After two years one said she's a crystal child. I guess she is more crystal now. The medium told me my daughter could do astral projection, visit whoever she wants to visit, go wherever she wants to go. Then I realized that she may have already visited her father, who kept seeing her in his dreams, My daughter is a survivor since she was conceived. I lost a lot of amniotic fluid that it was already on a critical level, I just rested and few months after, I gave birth. During birth, the doctor didn't realize that the cord was looped twice around the baby's neck! She cheated death twice! That is why I believe she has special powers in her. Whenever I was feeling down, I just hug her and I feel lighter. My crystal baby Charlotte, I love you very much!


----------



## FloridaBorn

I know this thread is old, but I wanted to check in. I'm having a hard time finding resources and information. Many of the first links on prior posts are no longer working. Internet searching reveals more dead links or dead forums.

Help?


----------



## Twan

Hey! I'm so glad I found this website so I know I'm not crazy lol. I'm 8 months pregnant with rainbow children. Twins. They communicated with me before I knew of they're existence to tell me they're names & made me realize the issues I had to overcome to be a good parent to them. At first I only knew about 1 of them & kept getting little signs from the universe & having crazy dreams then I found out about the other one. Had dreams about him too. It's a really long & strange story & I don't wanna bore anyone to death! Lol. The strange part is that I astral traveled to get them. I have a lot of random (non-induced) OBEs & 1 day I got them. I know they're rainbow children because they told me telepathically. I didn't even know about rainbow children until they told me. I know this sounds so crazy but it's all true lol.


----------

